# What did you do to your 2.5L today?



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread is long overdue. We all know that the MKV forum is flooded with dimwits 



Today I installed my BFI torque arm insert and stg 1 transmission insert. Install was a breeze and thanks BFI for such a fast turnaround. Shifts feel much smoother and the engine feels less sloppy. There are a bit of vibrations in the cabin but it should settle down once they break (mainly the transmission insert) in. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

some vag com logging..!

i want to make sure the car runs PERFECT!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

took off my suitcase muffler. I can put it back on in 5 min. Goes from nearly stock quiet to very very loud. Single manaflow straight through and usp catted pipe. Sounds a little ricey at low rpms.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

just drove her all day, been deciding what kind of muffler i want to use for a custom exhaust...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

It was really nice out today, so i gave my 2.5 a good beating on some back roads


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> just drove her all day, been deciding what kind of muffler i want to use for a custom exhaust...


check out summit racing's chambered mufflers. They are under $30, come painted, and sound really good. 



DerekH said:


> It was really nice out today, so i gave my 2.5 a good beating on some back roads


:thumbup:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> check out summit racing's chambered mufflers. They are under $30, come painted, and sound really good.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


ultimately i would want my car to sound like this...but SO MUCH MONEY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne4a5w-hr80


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> ultimately i would want my car to sound like this...but SO MUCH MONEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne4a5w-hr80


pm'ed


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

washed it. It was a filthy naughty girl.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> ultimately i would want my car to sound like this...but SO MUCH MONEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne4a5w-hr80


I think the usp with the eurojet sounds almost as good. I have the usp with my magnaflow and its a little ricey at low rpm but at high rpm it is just sex. I am going to change my catback soon though.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Put it on jacks stands with the intent to change the tranny fluid only to then realize I did not have a 17mm HEX. Dropped her back down and met up with some friends at Starbucks.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> ultimately i would want my car to sound like this...but SO MUCH MONEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne4a5w-hr80


Mine sounds like this and I love it!!!!!




... Well I just finished the SB Stage III endurance install... man i don't think there is enough space on this forum for this story lol.

But in brief:
The concentric spacer for the flywheel was radially 1 mm (0.04 in) too small. So that pushed it back two days with no transmission installed. Got it all buttoned up (a thunderstorm in there to that really p*ssed me off) and I star the car like normal. I'm like wow, no noise, no nothing sweet. I pump the clutch a couple times. *WOW what a difference, there is a clutch in there. I go to shift into reverse *CRUNCH!!!!!* And I'm like SOB!!!! so none of the gates will open (except reverse) when the car is running. It is rather tough when the car is off. I did not have time to bleed the line or re-adjust the shifter cables. I hope that fixes it or I have no clue what to do. It is 4:45AM here and I'm off to bed. Sadly another day w/o my vw...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Cant wait for my mani to come in today... Waking up, and im stoked!

sent from tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Cant wait for my mani to come in today... Waking up, and im stoked!
> 
> sent from tapatalk


 jelly.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

itskohler said:


> jelly.


Personally... I prefer Jam...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ready to do a trans fluid change. My car has never had one, and it has 100,000 driven......Probably will change again in another four months or so


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Cant wait for my mani to come in today... Waking up, and im stoked!
> 
> sent from tapatalk


what did you end up going with?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Trying to figure out data logging/graphing with my new vagcom.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> what did you end up going with?


United motorsports...






mldouthi said:


> Trying to figure out data logging/graphing with my new vagcom.


Go to the engine module, and click on advanced mes. Values

sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

set up the works for the 5 seperate throttle bodies coming acrossed the pond


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Go to the engine module, and click on advanced mes. Values
> 
> sent from tapatalk




Thank you, I was using measuring blocks. Thats what I read on ross techs web site. Ill try adv. mes. on the way home. :thumbup:


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> set up the works for the 5 seperate throttle bodies coming acrossed the pond


I cant wait for this :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

SocoJoe said:


> Put it on jacks stands with the intent to change the tranny fluid only to then realize I did not have a 17mm HEX. Dropped her back down and met up with some friends at Starbucks.


Shoulda tried out the old lug bolt trick. I might be wrong on this but Ive heard that you can take out one of your lug nuts and it will fit right in the screw for the tranny. Just gotta use a wrench to brake it loose. Pretty sure this works will mostly all of VWs trannys but again, I could be wrong. Anyone else wanna chime in on this?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Shoulda tried out the old lug bolt trick. I might be wrong on this but Ive heard that you can take out one of your lug nuts and it will fit right in the screw for the tranny. Just gotta use a wrench to brake it loose. Pretty sure this works will mostly all of VWs trannys but again, I could be wrong. Anyone else wanna chime in on this?


Haha seriously? I am just gonna buy the 17mm hex but might take off a lug nut and see just for s&g.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just opened a box from AP TUNING,        

my intake mani is here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

All I see is a box...:thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

itskohler said:


> All I see is a box...:thumbup:


haha yea fred you at least couldve opened it first


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the german point of view


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

my jelly is in beast mode


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll install tomorrow or on sat


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yesterday I replaced my front lip, put in new fog bulbs (3000K), and today I hardwired my detector :laugh:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Washed her and then used Lucas Oil Slick Mist Speed Wax - I love this stuff! Highly recommend 
http://www.lucasoil.com/products/display_products.sd?catid=18&iid=79&loc=show

Then I took a few photos since it was almost 70 here today


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I need a job I have too much time on my hands :banghead:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Drove my car for the first time in 3 weeks...and drove it hard


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just finished polishing the mani...

started with a 600 grit, ended with a 2000.. Tis shiny.

pics later


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i spent the last 5 hours polishing... started with a 600 grit, and worked my way up to a 2k.. an entire handjob! :laugh:











my "tools"... i had already thrown the sand paper


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks nice Fred. Good job :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Fred, little word of advice on the install. DO NOT use the supplied hose from the VC to the mani itself if you want to avoid a minor headache down the road. This hose over time tends to collapse in on itself because its not strong enough to hold up to all the oil vapors. Get yourself a silicone hose or something stronger and throw that on instead. They might have changed the hose since I bought mine over a year ago but I doubt it. It should be good for 2-3 months tho if you just wanna get it on there and hooked up, but deffinately swap it out. Looks good all polised up :thumbup:.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Fred, little word of advice on the install. DO NOT use the supplied hose from the VC to the mani itself if you want to avoid a minor headache down the road. This hose over time tends to collapse in on itself because its not strong enough to hold up to all the oil vapors. Get yourself a silicone hose or something stronger and throw that on instead. They might have changed the hose since I bought mine over a year ago but I doubt it. It should be good for 2-3 months tho if you just wanna get it on there and hooked up, but deffinately swap it out. Looks good all polised up :thumbup:.


this x1000

That hose caused wayy too much headache for me.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i DONT need the hose... remember that my VC is already re routed.

btw, i'm installing. removed the stock mani in 20 mins with the "fabbed" tool.


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Bendy-straw breathing aparatus delete*

Being a vw owner for only 44k miles now, i hadnt really gotten a chance to do anything to 'Jett-Li'. And when i saw the price of a certain 2.5 intake retailing for $280, i was a bit dismayed to say the least.. 280!? 
So, after warming the engine up a little and prying off the cover, i discovered the maze-like route for air (barely) getting into the engine- not enough i say. I unplugged the two hoses that attach to the black plastic bend before the MAF, and removed the air shroud attached to the back of the grille- so i came up with those two parts as extras. One 3",90° silicone bend, and two hose clamps from the Saab later- the Jett feels and sounds cooler than before! $280.. for an intake?? YUH right. how 'bout $4.99 for two hose clamps, and an extra k&N lying around the garage?


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

so, heres the hyperlink..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

painting my calipers on my UG this goldish color...


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Super93 said:


> so, heres the hyperlink..
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


:thumbup: for 585. 

Next step: lower it


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> :thumbup: for 585.
> 
> Next step: lower it


neXt is a prototype 2.5" ss exh, then the c2 sri + tune.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Super93 said:


> neXt is a prototype 2.5" ss exh, then the c2 sri + tune.


nice I got the C2 SRI & tune a couple weeks ago and I love it


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> nice I got the C2 SRI & tune a couple weeks ago and I love it


did you just reuse
all the gaskets? with no issues? your car 5spd?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I went out side and hit it with a hammer.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im working on clay-barring it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> im working on clay-barring it.


I did that about 2 weeks ago. 7 hours total. I think in the spring I'm gonna pay some place to do it. I also need scratch and swirl marks taken care of, tho I've been contemplating a full color respray...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I did that about 2 weeks ago. 7 hours total. I think in the spring I'm gonna pay some place to do it. I also need scratch and swirl marks taken care of, tho I've been contemplating a full color respray...


yeah this is my first time. but im doing it step at a time. yesterday i did the rear end. today i did the hood roof and the right side. tomorrow i will do the rest and finish with a photoshoot with some friends:beer:

i agree kfs, i might pay someone to do it next time. this is tedious. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah this is my first time. but im doing it step at a time. yesterday i did the rear end. today i did the hood roof and the right side. tomorrow i will do the rest and finish with a photoshoot with some friends:beer:
> 
> i agree kfs, i might pay someone to do it next time. this is tedious. :laugh:


I like doing it. I just like doing other things on my days off! Plus a detail shop only claybars around black trim pieces. They mostly use compound wheels and real detailing tools. There is a chance I may have the car resprayed next year so I may just leave the scratched clear coat alone, use that 300$ toward the new color


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

measured the gap on the new spark plugs, removed the old ones and installed the new ones! 

also changed the air filter.

only left to do: oil change, fuel filter.

this is the "40k maintenance" done at 35k intervals. the car has 69500 miles.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> measured the gap on the new spark plugs, removed the old ones and installed the new ones!
> 
> also changed the air filter.
> 
> ...


What's the gap supposed to be again? I just made sure the gap on the new ones was the same as the oem ones I took out...

Also started making stainless hardlines for some hose deletion.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What's the gap supposed to be again? I just made sure the gap on the new ones was the same as the oem ones I took out...
> 
> Also started making stainless hardlines for some hose deletion.


1.0 to 1.1mm


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> 1.0 to 1.1mm


Cool 1mm is what I did


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> im working on clay-barring it.


got that paint looking shiny


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ Jelous that my car cant look that nice this time of year.

What did I do to my car today? Walked past the car while my ecu landed in Lousville KY at 7:30pm for C2 to take car of some buisness for me tomorrow.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> removed the stock mani in 20 mins with the "fabbed" tool.


Did you make a tool like I did last week?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Did you make a tool like I did last week?


Yup! It was fairly easy

sent from tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed HIDS into the projector fogs. Can't wait to see how they look at night.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


SocoJoe said:


> Installed HIDS into the projector fogs. Can't wait to see how they look at night.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

My one inner taillight decided to fall out today. I have aftermarket ones and I guess the nuts on the bolts backed all the way out and fell off inside my hatch from all the vibrations over time. I got some new ones and replaced them. One had also fallen off the bolt of one of my outter taillights so I replaced that one too and torqued em all down pretty good.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

got software from United Motorsports.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> got software from United Motorsports.


i wouldnt be online posting about. id be too busy enjoying it:laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

putting these in


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^niice, that is on my list upcoming items to get.
did you buy that from ecs?
its hard for me to drop $$ like that just pedals
id be happy with finding a wrecked gti or gli and salvage that


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have some of AWE pedals that I need to intsall considering they have sat in my garage waiting to go on for 2 years. :banghead:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> ^niice, that is on my list upcoming items to get.
> did you buy that from ecs?
> its hard for me to drop $$ like that just pedals
> id be happy with finding a wrecked gti or gli and salvage that


Im a VW parts guy 

What is ecs selling them for? pm me and i'll see what I can do :thumbup:


----------



## bstew802 (Feb 28, 2012)

switched stock license plate bulbs to led bulbs


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

^^^^^^ Me too! ..well i fixed one of mine...


----------



## bstew802 (Feb 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:
Looks sick! Changes the whole look of the car


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> I have some of AWE pedals that I need to intsall considering they have sat in my garage waiting to go on for 2 years. :banghead:


hahahaha yeah me too exept ive only had mine for maybe 6 months. still, ive put it off long enough.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

tay272 said:


> hahahaha yeah me too exept ive only had mine for maybe 6 months. still, ive put it off long enough.


:laugh: Glad Im not the only one then hopefully they will be on this spring.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i had a dream last night that it had a turbo on it :banghead:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I did some high speed testing today, the car passed with flying colors :laugh:
a bird crapped on the door handle while I was at work, dirty bird 
She gets a car wash later tonight :thumbup:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

got my USP testpipe delivered today and plan to put it in tomrrow if the weather holds up. and this weekend im cambering my rears so i dont rub anymore, replacing my fuel fitler, and throwing in a lightweight crank pulley.  cant wait for spring to be here


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fuel filter changed.

cabin filter changed

oil changed



oh and i also cleaned the engine bay from some wires.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Tried to install EVOM CAI, but failed (2nd try). Apparently, EVOM didn't consider that the '09 car don't have MAF. Therefore, I tried to install a rubber hose where that MAF supposed to go, annnnnd the result was disappointing. 
I think I might do away with CAI


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

took some pics of the wire-less (clean) engine bay. 

i hid all the injector wires.
Extended the TB sensor, and its vacuum line, and hid it away.
extended the sensor on the head, cause it too didnt reach.

the result!!!


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

^ looks good bro, you plan on relocating your fuse box as well?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sort of.

i want to take it away from all of the plastic. but it will ALWAYS be in the engine bay.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

It can get small enough to put in the rain tray... We were gonna do it last year but I ran into those valve cover and limp mode bs, so after tearing open the entire harness looking for a tore or broken wire I decided those types of problems are nothing I want a part of so there will be no harness lengthening for me till I get the s13 running next year.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My ecu with a fresh C2 tune will be ariving tomorrow.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

today i'll be washing it and tucking some more wires. 

i'll start in about 1 hour, pics tonight as always


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Started taking every bolt in sight and paint them black.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed OBX Header and Eurojet test pipe.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Installed OBX Header and Eurojet test pipe.


:beer:


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

*i finally dropped her*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Tucked some wires, and relocated 1 ground. It looks way better now.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

561golf said:


>


looks really good. Karthoum wheels are awesome looking. Good choice:thumbup:


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Upgraded to an RCD310 and it looks SO much better. Why dont these cars come with that radio from the factory, really changes the look of the interior IMHO


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Installed OBX Header and Eurojet test pipe.



uhh sound clip p p p please :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> uhh sound clip p p p please :thumbup:


I will get one up soon. Still need to plug off one of the 02 bungs.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is what i did yesterday:

remove the factory tape, separate the needed wires, extend (if necesary) and re cover with new tape.. then tuck away.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

switched the spacers from the front (15mm) to the back. The back (20mm) took them out. No more rubbing in the back. Will get 7mm spacers for the front. 
Replaced front right wheel (bent from the potholes) with a new one.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

eatrach said:


> looks really good. Karthoum wheels are awesome looking. Good choice:thumbup:


There the "Goal" wheel, I have the same ones in anthracite


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally able to drive my car after almost a week of waiting and C2 tune plus C2 SRI =


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Finally able to drive my car after almost a week of waiting and C2 tune plus C2 SRI =


Where ate you going to write about it??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah I will do a review probably at the beging of next week it is still snowing up here so the roads dont really allow for any kind of "testing". But I was able to do a couple of pulls in second and all the car wanted to was to go.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

timmiller05 said:


> There the "Goal" wheel, I have the same ones in anthracite


i have Goal 5-spoke wheels in smoke gray . Came stock on my car. Love those wheels; so easy to take care and clean.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

installed new VC








Plumbed up my home made CC








and drank a couple beers with my mechanic, low again w/ old wheels back on (he lets me use his lift after hours)


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Fred you tha man, take lots of pics when you install your internals.:thumbup:
That's next on my list while I knock out the timing chain at the same time. Im at 53K but I need the peace of mind.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hpw are you liking the manifold?? 

Go with the UM software... its AMAZING!

as per the internals... they are when i go to my "stage 2" on the turbo build... thats long ways off at the moment.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been running the manifold with APR 93. I'm sure it's hindering it's full potential. I'm definitely going UM when I go FI. I started piecing together a Stage 2 platform already, which means I have to unload my EJ headers also. I may be moving to a job in Austin TX so my turbo plans are on stanby for a tiny bit. 

But to answer your question, I love my manifold. Needless to say I plan on keeping my two five a long time.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

trust me. Ditch the APR crap and start using UM mani software. the difference will be INCREDIBLE.

while i ran the unitronic stage 2, i thought it was good... when i went with UM it was a WHOLE other car.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is a really ****ty and short video of the OBX header. Was in 3rd gear and not getting on it hard due to the area I was at. I also still have the exhaust leak from the O2 bung (which I am fixing tomorrow). It is so facking loud with that exhaust leak this video doesn't do it justice. I will try and get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Duplicolor Shadow Chrome!*

In an effort to phase outthe blinding "chrome" accents in front of my car, i started with these little
foglight wings. super easy to use- looks nice like black pearl!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6946203725/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6946201505/in/photostream/

Next is the front and trunk emblems. $15 for the two-can 'system'... or u can buy em
for like $60.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Di-Noc'd the front end. - Textured Black -


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Major wire/ harness surgery.. not done yet.. 10 hours in so far...

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Major wire/ harness surgery.. not done yet.. 10 hours in so far...
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Pics of progress in my tuck thread?
Looking forward to see what you're doing


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Pics of progress in my tuck thread?
> Looking forward to see what you're doing


 posting on fb riht now


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> hpw are you liking the manifold??
> 
> Go with the UM software... its AMAZING!
> 
> as per the internals... they are when i go to my "stage 2" on the turbo build... thats long ways off at the moment.


Hopefully I'll be getting tied up with the e85 tune. The 2.5 is about to be a weekend car so I'll be able to afford the fuel


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so much yet to do...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Be careful in there... That's the last place you want a mistake


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know. 

i was crimping instead of soldering, and now i have like 8 different codes. going back and now soldering... ugh


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

My suggestion if you are doing that many splices do one at a time and test each one before you move on to the next. It will save you time in the long run. But it is a pain in the ass while you are in it.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

washed mine and the gfs car. I talked her into getting an Audi over MB,BMW & Volvo :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i know.
> 
> i was crimping instead of soldering, and now i have like 8 different codes. going back and now soldering... ugh


What exactly are you up to in there? You Can pm me about it if you don't want to post it up yet. 
Crimping is ok for thicker wires that you cant properly solder, but the small thinner wires should be soldered. It's the crimps that are throwing the codes, they must not be transfering the signals correctly. 

I want nothing more than to relocate the fuse box and all wire branches, but I know what kinda nightmares will come of it so I'll leave it alone till the s13 is done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. i dont mind posting my experience... in fact i like it, so that others can know what to expect.

i agree, the codes ARE for the crimps. the wires are AWG 22 and awg 20, and well, it looks like it doesnt like to be crimped.

yesterday i soldered 6 wires, and some of the codes went away... so today i gotta finish the others. Thankfully i only crimped a couple.


i left the harness how it was, for the most part. i only extended a couple of wires and sensors and organized the harness so that i might be cleaner and easier to route. it wont look like much, but it will improve things by a lot.

the next step is buying some battery wire and rewiring the alt and the battery starter to the fuse box.

in the end, it will be VERY clean... and after this experience, i WONT be relocating the fusebox. although, i will try to make it look pretty.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> in the end, it will be VERY clean... and after this experience, i WONT be relocating the fusebox. although, i will try to make it look pretty.


Yup i'm under the same impression. Unless I can source an extremely small fuse box that can be tucked away and won't require extending much I'll be keeping my fuse box


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Yup i'm under the same impression. Unless I can source an extremely small fuse box that can be tucked away and won't require extending much I'll be keeping my fuse box


Get an awic, then you can tuck the fuse box under it... Would a mk4 20th fuse box work?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Get an awic, then you can tuck the fuse box under it... Would a mk4 20th fuse box work?


Nvm no it won't! Lol not even close.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

the other day i got a free ecu update, so i decided to take some short clips
here is my first attempt:laugh:














...and then.....about a half mile down the road at a stop light i got pulled :banghead: the cop didnt write me a ticket but did comment on how hard he was trying to catch up

nothing to bragg about here but im just sayin..... its a good tune. and drive safe


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> the other day i got a free ecu update, so i decided to take some short clips
> here is my first attempt:laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nice. Does it pull harder now?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> the other day i got a free ecu update, so i decided to take some short clips
> 
> 
> nothing to bragg about here but im just sayin..... its a good tune. and drive safe


did you get a C2 SRI update? I got a flash about three weeks ago and I am wondering if they fixed the dead spot yet like UM did


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Haha nice. Does it pull harder now?


 
i think it pulls harder, idk maybe its just my mind:screwy: but CEL is gone and i can feel the torque just pulling and when im around 5-7k the tires start squealing in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gear

i filled up right before the last video and that 300miles to a 3/4 tank isnt too bad for hitting redline like that











2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> did you get a C2 SRI update? I got a flash about three weeks ago and I am wondering if they fixed the dead spot yet like UM did


no it was a UM update. and i was under the impression that UM has already fixed that "dead spot" 

idk but i was going to dyno this thing before and after the update. but Fred said he was gonna do so this wknd and id rather save my $50. soon enough we will get a 2009 dyno sheet. i also think i read on C2's facebook page that they did succesfully tune a 2009 2.5l


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Washed it, then got it really muddy while a friend took some pictures. 


Clamped all but 2 pieces into the jig for my s/c plenum. Im feeling lazy so no welding.











More images will be added to my build thread.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Di=noc'd my grill, changed air filter, My nuespeed was kinda cramped from the SRI Recorded this clip this week





Recorded 3 months ago


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Recorded 3 months ago


whats the exhaust setup in this clip?? sounds ideal


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i f ucked a part that transfers the electricity to the rest of the car... ugh.

therefore i discharged the battery, and it now wont start.

anyways i'll buy the part tomorrow at the dealer.

My dyno will happen this week regardless. so dont worry


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Damn dude hopefully its a quick-easy-cheap fix AND not just for your sake but for all of ours too cuz you know how bad we all want to see a dyno and vids :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i f ucked a part that transfers the electricity to the rest of the car... ugh.
> 
> therefore i discharged the battery, and it now wont start.
> 
> ...


Sucks man. Hope it works out


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> ^^Damn dude hopefully its a quick-easy-cheap fix AND not just for your sake but for all of ours too cuz you know how bad we all want to see a dyno and vids :laugh:





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sucks man. Hope it works out


it is an easy fix... a VERY easy fix. i just need the part

i am too desperate for vids and dyno


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i f ucked a part that transfers the electricity to the rest of the car... ugh.
> 
> therefore i discharged the battery, and it now wont start.
> 
> ...


What part did you end up messing up? And why did it go? Extended wire issue? Or was it shorted out because of it grounding out/sparking? resistance is very important on these cars apparently.and a wire that's too resistant or not nearly enough...its really kinda scary


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats the part that i broke. 

sent from tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

you really think they will have it in stock?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

im hoping... lol.

worst case, i have to wait 3 days.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Typicaly the stuff you really need they dont have in stock and the stuff you could wait for they got.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. just got back from the dealer (1 mile away from work)

the part is 31.50, and overnight shipping is 7.50, with tax and all, it ended in 41 or 42... not bad.

it sucks that they have the most useless things in stock... but oh well... its just one more day.

Install tomorrow afternoon, test and drive/log on wednesday... dyno on wednesday or thursday.

sound good?  videos will happen as soon as i have a driveable car again.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> you really think they will have it in stock?


No one will stock that, but overnighting is always an option :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it was only 7.50 for the overnight.

i guess i can tuck some more wires tonight... lol


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

put the usp tpipe in! things awesome. running it with the awe cat-back and i love the setup :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Almost done with the hardlines. I have to redo a few, I may run 3 little pressure gauges on the side by side lines to make it resemble pipeline pressure lines! Stainless is soooooo hard to work with


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

are you doing an air setup?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> are you doing an air setup?


 Yes, but not yet. This is in the engine bay. Hardlining everything I can. I wish someone made silicone radiator and coolant hoses for us  

Upcoming plans:
Pull trans and paint red.
Put battery back in the hatch.
Finish the air hardlines and get that installed. 
Install the engine dampener.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes, but not yet. This is in the engine bay. Hardlining everything I can. I wish someone made silicone radiator and coolant hoses for us
> 
> Upcoming plans:
> Pull trans and paint red.
> ...


around here there is a truck place called hampton rubber. and they make all kinds of hoses and stuff like that. anytime i need some kind of air ride fitting or hose ill go there and they will make it to w/e spec. and have many types of hoses

idk maybe this helps
http://hamptonrubber.com/ProductsServices.asp


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well mishimoto may make some silicone hose for the 2.5 maybe we can get I.E to make some. The oem hoses look terrible and fade.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

finally ordered my awe tuning 2.5l exhaust...8 week wait :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

got my car rolling again.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> finally ordered my awe tuning 2.5l exhaust...8 week wait :banghead:


You can't rush perfection! :laugh:

Changed my transmission fluid, don't think I drained it all out first time. All well. Also tried to replace my fuel filter for the 2nd time. Eff that thing.

Then finally I have an exhaust leak from new setup. I need a longer clamp.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Trans service? why?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Trans service? why?


Because VW may say it is a lifetime thing but I don't trust that. Lots of people change their transmission fluid. At least in the manuals.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed no more CEL after fixing the stupid SAI bung and replacing a O-ring on my intake. :banghead:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> Because VW may say it is a lifetime thing but I don't trust that. Lots of people change their transmission fluid. At least in the manuals.


Do you have an auto or manual?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Do you have an auto or manual?


Manual


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So I'm torn between wrinkle red vht or textured red plastidip for the trans. Want to go with the plastidip for the ease of removal, but a thought I just had is heating and cooling related... Do you guys think it'll make the trans overheat?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So I'm torn between wrinkle red vht or textured red plastidip for the trans. Want to go with the plastidip for the ease of removal, but a thought I just had is heating and cooling related... Do you guys think it'll make the trans overheat?


IMHO If you are going to go through the great lengths to paint your trans, just paint it and forget about plastidip. And to answer your question, I do not believe it will cause overheating.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Vht is just soo hard to get the texture right. I will not have the trans powder coated. I'll just vht it and put a bullet heater close to it to help the veins even out.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Most likely plastidip would have no difference with heat properties compared to paint, it should not cause any buildup of heat in your transmission. It is very thin when applied. I have also heard of people using plastidip in high-heat areas, such as brake calipers, without issue, so it should also be able to handle any heat down there as well.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> Most likely plastidip would have no difference with heat properties compared to paint, it should not cause any buildup of heat in your transmission. It is very thin when applied. I have also heard of people using plastidip in high-heat areas, such as brake calipers, without issue, so it should also be able to handle any heat down there as well.


Ya I know PSU had his calipers plastidipped for the longest time. Options are leave trans in use red plastidip, or pull trans use red VHT wrinkle paint which will last longer, but I don't plan on keeping the car that long... Something has to be done with the trans... Not having a battery there and a silver trans looks bad, mind as well do something with it. I wish I was willing to do powdercoating because the color of my new wheels is amazing, but I can always trade those for RSs and do the centers red


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> finally ordered my awe tuning 2.5l exhaust...8 week wait :banghead:


now you need to order the usp tpipe like you know you want!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Fingers crossed no more CEL after fixing the stupid SAI bung and replacing a O-ring on my intake. :banghead:


Came back on this morning running out of options, just adapted the throttle body if that doesnt work then........


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gave it a good cleaning. It was dark by the time i got done though so i couldn't really tell if it's clean though lol.

Outside gets done tomorrow.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Outside gets done tomorrow.


I guess you will have an automatic wash today with all the blowing rain we are getting today :laugh:



I managed to get a sick deal off a local last night for my triple dash pod and 3 newsouth indigo gauges. Boost / AFR / Oil Pressure $150


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> I guess you will have an automatic wash today with all the blowing rain we are getting today :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get a sick deal off a local last night for my triple dash pod and 3 newsouth indigo gauges. Boost / AFR / Oil Pressure $150


 Podi gauges?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Podi gauges?


NewSouth Indigo :thumbup:

Although I really love the look and style of PODI, I just cant justify the prices for new guages from them.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Came back on this morning running out of options, just adapted the throttle body if that doesnt work then........


Well that didnt do it, trying one last thing if not then its time for C2 to remove the cai fix from my sri file.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

today i sort of bought an SPA manifold and the 38mm tial wastegate!
still missing the injectors, intercooler, turbo, oil cooler and piping+lines and misc... lol..

turboing 1 step at the time.     super happy


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> today i sort of bought an SPA manifold and the 38mm tial wastegate!
> still missing the injectors, intercooler, turbo, oil cooler and piping+lines and misc... lol..
> 
> turboing 1 step at the time.     super happy


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: SICK!

IIRC, didnt you get a valvetrain kit like a year ago or something like that? Whens that going on?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: SICK!
> 
> IIRC, didnt you get a valvetrain kit like a year ago or something like that? Whens that going on?


its done by stages

-Stage 1 will be turbo with stock valvetrain and stock compression and intercooled. About 10 psi. (clutch will be the determinant) so as much as 10psi, or as lil as 5

-stage 2: Ferrea valvetrain, 3" custom exhaust, boost controller and oil cooler kit, ~14 psi

-stage 3: install of rods and pistons (8.5:1), and meth. 15psi (stock fuel limit)

-stage 4: inline fuel pump and any supporting mods ~20 psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

What do I do today?..
Stage 2 clutch upgrade w/ billet, singlemass flywheel


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What do I do today?..
> Stage 2 clutch upgrade w/ billet, singlemass flywheel


Dynooooo!!

sent from tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Dynooooo!!


Clutch break-in then dyno.
The 2.5T is _my_ project car, so I'm equally as eager to get it on the dyno.
It's coming - I promise!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What do I do today?..
> Stage 2 clutch upgrade w/ billet, singlemass flywheel


which clutch did you go with?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> which clutch did you go with?


New clutch line - coming _very_ soon.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> New clutch line - coming _very_ soon.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

installed the BFI stg 2 trans mount insert. makes a big difference in how my car feels. may take a bit to get used to due to the strong vibration in the cabin, slightly more than i expected but i do like the way my car drives. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Retune and redyno

sent from tapatalk


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

how can i do that?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> installed the BFI stg 2 trans mount insert. makes a big difference in how my car feels. may take a bit to get used to due to the strong vibration in the cabin, slightly more than i expected but i do like the way my car drives. :thumbup:


Give it ~100 miles to break in and it wont vibrate as bad as it does now.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Clear side markers, gti grill and some decals


























Does the 2.slow work? Its a little big I think. To me the car is kinda slow or at least feels slow to me. Although I just did this 0-60 run today as well and I was impressed. 0-60 in 6.5 sec baby. Carbonio, 2.25 inch magnaflow, torque mount, usp catted midpipe, no spare tire or tools.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

holy hell that was a good run! I just installed my magnaflow today, hopefully I can get some 0-60 runs in later.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> holy hell that was a good run! I just installed my magnaflow today, hopefully I can get some 0-60 runs in later.


thanks, she hooked up well and I shifted into second pretty quickly. I was surprised too. I can't imagine what this would do with an intake manifold. Im confident this will hang with 2.0t's at least up until 60mph. The third gear kinda kills it in the 2.5.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

This is another vid of the speedo actualy jumping into 2nd gear. Idk how you guys get it to do that cause I can only ever get mine to chirp the the tires going into 2nd but the speedo never jumps up like that. I surprised a guy in a 300zx who was behind me one day when I took off from a stop sign and gave him the chirp haha. When he came up behind me his face said it all :laugh:


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

third gear does blow. so you think the midpipe is worth it? I mean, do you think you'd be anywhere close to 6.5 seconds without it?


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

tay272 said:


> This is another vid of the speedo actualy jumping into 2nd gear. Idk how you guys get it to do that cause I can only ever get mine to chirp the the tires going into 2nd but the speedo never jumps up like that. I surprised a guy in a 300zx who was behind me one day when I took off from a stop sign and gave him the chirp haha. When he came up behind me his face said it all :laugh:


so your car's pretty quick with the SRI right? any idea what you're running 0-60?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If I get the launch perfect Id say it would do alittle under 6 secs possibly. I still need more practice with this to get it right. Usually I can manage 6 or alittle over judging from my vids Ive taken.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

tay272 said:


> This is another vid of the speedo actualy jumping into 2nd gear. Idk how you guys get it to do that cause I can only ever get mine to chirp the the tires going into 2nd but the speedo never jumps up like that. I surprised a guy in a 300zx who was behind me one day when I took off from a stop sign and gave him the chirp haha. When he came up behind me his face said it all :laugh:


Stock continental tires.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

jaja123 said:


> thanks, she hooked up well and I shifted into second pretty quickly. I was surprised too. I can't imagine what this would do with an intake manifold. Im confident this will hang with 2.0t's at least up until 60mph. The third gear kinda kills it in the 2.5.


Ehh with a SRI second pulls all the way to 69-70mph and third will pull to about 105mph I have only been able to do rolling pulls in those gears no 0-60 or 0- to whatever.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> third gear does blow. so you think the midpipe is worth it? I mean, do you think you'd be anywhere close to 6.5 seconds without it?


Ehhh idk if it is. I have not dynoed it. My previous 0-60's were around 6.8-6.9. They claim like 9hp which is believable. I would probably benefit from a tune at this point and I may just shell out 600$ on unitronic but if I spend a few hundred more I could have an SRI. I don't know what I want to do. I may just do nothing and wait until a sri tune is out for the mk6. But yeah I timed several times like 40-60, 20-40 and some other pulls etc and it is a little quicker but if you don't mind the smell and the potential of getting fined you should get the catless one which is 150$ cheaper. I think its 275$. I spent near 400$ on sale too on a catted one which I don't think is worth the gain. The change in sound is pretty dramatic though. Or you could get the tsudo one which is similar and is like 150$ but im not sure about the quality. Someone on here just made a thread about it and I think they are impressed actually.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

hmm, I just did some 0-60 runs and my best time was 7.5 which is slow as balls, and the only mods on your list I don't have are the torque mount/insert and the midpipe. I am running 18" wheels and have about 80 pounds of audio equipment, but I still don't think I'd be close to 7 flat with all of the shaved weight.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> Stock continental tires.


Nope, Conti Extreme Contact DWS s which are almost the same but deffinately better then the stockers.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Put the summer wheels back on today! wooooo


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Baseline dyno, I'll post the graph and video (long ) tomorrow.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Made some (poor) videos for a user that wanted to know what an intake and suitcase delete would sound like.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> hmm, I just did some 0-60 runs and my best time was 7.5 which is slow as balls, and the only mods on your list I don't have are the torque mount/insert and the midpipe. I am running 18" wheels and have about 80 pounds of audio equipment, but I still don't think I'd be close to 7 flat with all of the shaved weight.


I have nothing in my trunk and no spare or anything in the back. Those 18 inch wheels are going to kill you. Im running the stock steelies. Car and driver lost like .4 seconds in the 0-60 going from the stock 15's to 18's. It also depends on how you get off the line and how quickly you shift into second. I was also in 29 degree weather so my engine probably made a tad more power. I ran a 7.6 when I was stock.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ordered my summer rubber today. Nangkang NS2 215/40/18

Going on These


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Trans is out for paint. So driving my grandparents car. Guess what it is off this pic.
Sorry for quality, the EVO is at Sprint for service, taken with Samsung Rant rental lol


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Trans is out for paint. So driving my grandparents car. Guess what it is off this pic.


Lexus ISF. I knew it was a lexus is and then I saw the 180mph speedo. Im pretty good at naming any car that drives(sometimes year, engine choices/hp and 0-60 and stuff like that and interiors to an extent.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sourced my Nav unit, talked further with Shawn from performanceleds.com about my tune that he is doing next weekend, and began the hunt for leather seats.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> I knew it was a lexus is and then I saw the 180mph speedo. Lexus ISF


Lol ya. 4 something HP, and it gets 33mpg in 8th gear.. It isn't fast, at least doesn't feel fast.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

hmm thats weird. I have not been in one but they are still fast. It gets similar numbers to an m3


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Its a luxury car, so its a smooth power delivery.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> hmm thats weird. I have not been in one but they are still fast. It gets similar numbers to an m3


I could see that, but I've driven a e90 and that seemed way faster than this turd. Don't get me wrong it is an amazing car, it gets moving but not like some other things I've driven. I wouldn't mind having one actually. I thinly being untuneable is a deal breaker tho


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I could see that, but I've driven a e90 and that seemed way faster than this turd. Don't get me wrong it is an amazing car, it gets moving but not like some other things I've driven. I wouldn't mind having one actually. I thinly being untuneable is a deal breaker tho


M3 runs a upper 12's at around 110-111 an isf does like 13 flat at 109-110. So its not too far off. Still id take the m3. Especially since I prefer a manual.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> M3 runs a upper 12's at around 110-111 an isf does like 13 flat at 109-110. So its not too far off. Still id take the m3. Especially since I prefer a manual.


The isf is cheaper too. My grandpa paid 38k for it used with 2k miles. It's blue, big, but sounds good! I love a nice v8 rumble  I wouldn't mind a lowered silver one


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Gave my rabbit and the wifes mkiv jetta a nice hand wash first one since last fall. Also rolled the windows down today while driving around to listen to the engine roar with the C2 sri.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gotta love the sound.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> gotta love the sound.


How did you free up the hood to remove? I think we are gonna remove the hood, I have a second hood we are gonna cut up and make fill pieces on two other fenders so it looks like a hood was never there! Just for shows of course.
I'll put up a picture in the morning of what I'm exactly thinking..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The hood only uses 4 13mm nuts, remove em, un clip the winshield sprayers, and you done.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Carbonio intake. Install sucked more than it should have.

Glad I found this forum. Stupid for not looking sooner.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> Carbonio intake. Install sucked more than it should have.
> 
> Glad I found this forum. Stupid for not looking sooner.


Ya, and it's a little more involved than you would think.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

i put a mkv badge on my hacth below my existing 2.5 one n i also put a rabbit injection badge on the opposite side on the lower part of the hatch. they look good


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> The hood only uses 4 13mm nuts, remove em, un clip the winshield sprayers, and you done.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Ok cool. Do you have heated sprayers?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Im swapping hoods out this weekend and I have heated nozzles. I can take some pics and post the DIY after the weekend.


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Ya, and it's a little more involved than you would think.


Yeah man, the install was pretty stupid. And it didn't help that I couldn't get the front left tire off to get behind the wheel well. The lug bolts were so tight I broke my breaker bar trying to get the bolts off. I ended up just turning the wheel all the way to the left and reaching around it. It was a giant pain.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I learned that working on it was going to a pain when I was trying to replace the stock airfilter. I went out there with a socket set and a screw driver expecting to get the job done. Little did I know...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just painted the sai pump black.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Didn't want to start a whole new thread for this so...

Weird noise in my cabin. Does it when I turn the ignition, when I start reversing, and sometimes when I turn on my heater/ac. What do y'all think it is so I can start figuring it out? 

Video for reference: http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d40/frostybh/?action=view&current=IMG_2085.mp4


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

bubbrando said:


> Didn't want to start a whole new thread for this so...
> 
> Weird noise in my cabin. Does it when I turn the ignition, when I start reversing, and sometimes when I turn on my heater/ac. What do y'all think it is so I can start figuring it out?
> 
> Video for reference: http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d40/frostybh/?action=view&current=IMG_2085.mp4


That is actually the flap closing to keep exhaust from entering your cabin. It also closes when you use AC and defrost. Its a cool little feature...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have never heard that noise b4


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

All done. Just waiting on my r8 coolant cap!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

What's the braided line for? Catch can?


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

CEL because of the CAI. I cleared the code and am waiting to see if it comes back...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> What's the braided line for? Catch can?


It's pretty much a vent duct. The can is too small for a filter, and I got sick of smelling the fumes at lights, so the hose is routed into a bracket I made in the skid plate venting the fumes down there. It also rids the oil film I would get running the filter. I'll eventually get a black braided hose but it keeps slipping my mind. Lol


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> That is actually the flap closing to keep exhaust from entering your cabin. It also closes when you use AC and defrost. Its a cool little feature...


Anything I can do to at least quiet it down?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> Anything I can do to at least quiet it down?


 Not really, I love all the little sounds my car makes. :thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Drove it.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Threw the heavy ass battery in the hatch. Bungee'd down for now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> Threw the heavy ass battery in the hatch. Bungee'd down for now.


I have a Odyssey pc680mjt, amazing for installing into the foam and you can mount it flat. Had it for a year so far, and all winter in my closet on a shelf. Hooked it up and its working great


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed NLS short shifter and 42DD shifter bushings.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


SocoJoe said:


> Installed NLS short shifter and 42DD shifter bushings.





measure bits and talked the the company machining ITB's for us


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ If possible to be ran without standalone management I would pay 4k for a itb setup! Hell if I converted to dbc I could have a setup done in 2 months.. Problem then would be tuning. I'm in for the results tho :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not standalone.
not under $4K installed and tuned
not DWC


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not standalone.
> not under $4K installed and tuned
> not DWC


Care to let me in on some details...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Preparing to get the transmission fluid changed over the weekend......needed after 100,000 miles.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Care to let me in on some details...


 build thread in a few weeks


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my rollers mounted and balanced yesterday 




















And even though they dont work quite yet.... Gonna soon though!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good I have always liked those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTACanuck, 

Those wheels are going to look _fresh_.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Looks good I have always liked those wheels. :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> GTACanuck,
> 
> Those wheels are going to look _fresh_.


 Thanks guys! I'm really looking forward to mounting them tomorrow.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So started painting the trans. Based on a poll between my buddies red was the decided color. I am using a ceramic based caliper brush on kit. It looks good so far, I'm about 70% done. The only thing I don't like about doing this is for it to look right the starter has to be painted as well which I'm not fond of doing... Not sure why but it just makes me nervous.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So started painting the trans. Based on a poll between my buddies red was the decided color. I am using a ceramic based caliper brush on kit. It looks good so far, I'm about 70% done. The only thing I don't like about doing this is for it to look right the starter has to be painted as well which I'm not fond of doing... Not sure why but it just makes me nervous.


 painting the trans...interesting. Did you pull it to paint it? Any pic updates? 
Sounds like something I might want to do.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I did a few days ago, but the weather did not permit painting... So I had to put it back in, which is where I decided on brushing it. I'm doing it at work so I'm at a point where I can't do anymore till I get home and have tools to remove some things. I'll upload a progress pic.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

looks pretty good brushed on. I want to do this as well :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll be doing another coat of it, but that's it. I don't want it to be too hard to strip off when I get sick of it lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well I did a few days ago, but the weather did not permit painting... So I had to put it back in, which is where I decided on brushing it. I'm doing it at work so I'm at a point where I can't do anymore till I get home and have tools to remove some things. I'll upload a progress pic.


 Not my cup of tea.. But awesome you're doing it regardless... If I buy a spare Trans, I'll tear it down while doing the LSD and 5th gear swap... It'll be powder coated.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Not my cup of tea.. But awesome you're doing it regardless... If I buy a spare Trans, I'll tear it down while doing the LSD and 5th gear swap... It'll be powder coated.


 I must say 100% done it looks great, the only problem is it makes every imperfection "pop" out, like rusty bolts, rusty axle end  I guess it gives motivation to address those issues and make them perfect. 

Also took out the ecs front sway bar today and put the oem back in. The car now handles like sh*t, its amazing what that bar did! Lol. 

Also tucked that harness under the frame rail. 

Tomorrow will be putting the stock header back on. Sold the ej to a buddy of mine, will be replacing that next summer with a spa turbo manifold, and a GTX28r. Also for the haters a tial bov will be included. :beer: I will be making everything so hopefully cost will be pretty low. That turbo will make more power than I care to have, so its perfect for me.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

All done for today: 

Low..check 
Wheels... check 
O2 spacer...check 
Euro Bumper....check


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I'll post pics of my car one of these days. You guys have seen the bay in Josh's C2 SRI install. 

Anyway, I'll lump everything this week into a post: 
-Ordered a Wavetrac and ARP bolts 
-Installed a textured Vortex lip 
-Put Conti Extreme DWs onto my BBS RK's 

And of course I dip into my new PC budget to order the LSD and summers, just as a game I've been waiting for gets an announcement date. 

Ahh, hobbies are expensive.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Tried my hand at wrapping the side mirror blinkers with amber vinyl and failed miserably  I'll try again later when I have a heat source... Tho a mess and I removed what I did it will look great and make the amber bumper markers look at home on the car, I actually love the look a lot!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Tried my hand at wrapping the side mirror blinkers with amber vinyl and failed miserably  I'll try again later when I have a heat source... Tho a mess and I removed what I did it will look great and make the amber bumper markers look at home on the car, I actually love the look a lot!


 Get tamiya spray transparent amber model paint. It is much higher quality and if you want it Off you can rub it with alcohol/paint thinner


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Get tamiya spray transparent amber model paint. It is much higher quality and if you want it Off you can rub it with alcohol/paint thinner


 Any place locally where I can find it? Or only online? Idk the vinyl matches exactly, I'll try it one more time with heat, if it is a no go the spray will be by far easier :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Any place locally where I can find it? Or only online? Idk the vinyl matches exactly, I'll try it one more time with heat, if it is a no go the spray will be by far easier :thumbup:


 Any model/hobby store will carry it. Its only 7 bucks for a can. And it'll look perfect! 
Check around if you have model stores


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Any model/hobby store will carry it. Its only 7 bucks for a can. And it'll look perfect!
> Check around if you have model stores


 Cool thanks!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

CHanged transmission fluid on my 6-sp. auto....took me almost all day, but got to remember on St. Patricks day and in 85 degrees weather, you gotta take that beer....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

A little heat and the vinyl stretched like a Kardashian :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

technically not today... but tomorrow i get to drive my car again!!!   

i'll be returning home today at 11... 

so happy and excited


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Not my cup of tea.. But awesome you're doing it regardless... If I buy a spare Trans, I'll tear it down while doing the LSD and 5th gear swap... It'll be powder coated.


 What 5th gear are you thinking of swapping in? Ive heard that a TDI 5th gear from a Mk4 will work in our trans but got mixed answers from people who have actually tried it. One guy said it worked in his trans but another said that the teeth on the gear wouldnt line up correctly and couldnt be installed. It was something I really wanted to do in my Rabbit but I gave up on it because of lack of information. Let me know what your plans are or if you ever do this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> What 5th gear are you thinking of swapping in? Ive heard that a TDI 5th gear from a Mk4 will work in our trans but got mixed answers from people who have actually tried it. One guy said it worked in his trans but another said that the teeth on the gear wouldnt line up correctly and couldnt be installed. It was something I really wanted to do in my Rabbit but I gave up on it because of lack of information. Let me know what your plans are or if you ever do this.


 i read on PVW (dont remember if march or april) about a kit for 5spd trannies to make em 6 spds... 

depends on the tranny code. but it might be worth to look into.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> What 5th gear are you thinking of swapping in? Ive heard that a TDI 5th gear from a Mk4 will work in our trans but got mixed answers from people who have actually tried it. One guy said it worked in his trans but another said that the teeth on the gear wouldnt line up correctly and couldnt be installed. It was something I really wanted to do in my Rabbit but I gave up on it because of lack of information. Let me know what your plans are or if you ever do this.


 I'm just gonna say it, and edit later with exact information, but a trans that came with one of the vr6 setups internals will fit in the 5 speed housing... I will confirm or deny this shortly.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Vr6 Rado gears fit. Would make this too: 
R&P 3.65 1st. 3.30 2nd. 1.94 3rd. 1.32 4th. 1.05 5th. 0.838


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Vr6 Rado gears fit. Would make this too:
> R&P 3.65 1st. 3.30 2nd. 1.94 3rd. 1.32 4th. 1.05 5th. 0.838


 This I believe is for 2008-2010 2.5L mt trannys. 
3.78 
2.12 
1.36 
1.03 
0.77 

Final Drive is 3.65:1 

Id leave it alone. In fact the stock gears are actually shorter besides 4 and 5. The rpm is already pretty high on the highway.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I only really want my 5th to drop me down essentially out of the torque curve. It'll bring rpm down to maybe 2 grand at 60mph. This in turn could help long drives, and ultimate high speed fun. Hitting boost and pulling hard up top could be incredible


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I only really want my 5th to drop me down essentially out of the torque curve. It'll bring rpm down to maybe 2 grand at 60mph. This in turn could help long drives, and ultimate high speed fun. Hitting boost and pulling hard up top could be incredible


 maybe you can get a 5th gear form the 2011 2.5l an up tranny which is .66


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Drove the crap out of it :thumbup:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

put a tow hitch on the mk6 today. barely cleared the magnaflow catback (for mk5 rabbit). drove it around a bit, seems to have enough clearance not to create any noise even over semi-rough roads. 

fog + 3000k hid kit sitting on the kitchen table waiting to be installed. Should be able to find sometime next weekend to tear the front end apart. 


Peter


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gave it a hug


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Changed my oil, lowered, cambered in the rears and put on my summer rollers  

Goin to the shop today to roll and pull the front fenders


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drove it!!    

so far i have only driven 40 miles... i missed the car SOO much!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> This I believe is for 2008-2010 2.5L mt trannys.
> 3.78
> 2.12
> 1.36
> ...


 But the vr gears are stronger, harder, and heat treated. Hold up under abuse far better than the crappy ones we currently have.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ordered, coolant overflow...external oil cooler, and other little bits... Excited to get the oil cooler bolted up!


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

diggin' those wheels canuck :thumbup:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Tried getting the crank pulley off, for the third time. Once again, unsuccessful. Breaker bars, impact guns, nothing's worked yet. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

burkedub711 said:


> Tried getting the crank pulley off, for the third time. Once again, unsuccessful. Breaker bars, impact guns, nothing's worked yet. Anyone have any advice?


 Pb blaster and heat the pulley. You shouldn't need more than a breaker bar with pb blaster after it soaks for about 5 mins.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

So I don't know if this applies to our 2.5s but bear with me. I was talking to my buddy who has an E46 330Ci, and it turns out that they can swap a differential from an automatic transmission into a manual one and hit 60 about half a second faster than normal. Has this been done on a mkv before? Better yet, can this be done safely to our cars? TIA for the input guys.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Pb blaster and heat the pulley. You shouldn't need more than a breaker bar with pb blaster after it soaks for about 5 mins.


 i was real generous with the pb blaster but i didnt heat it up. good call :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bubbrando said:


> So I don't know if this applies to our 2.5s but bear with me. I was talking to my buddy who has an E46 330Ci, and it turns out that they can swap a differential from an automatic transmission into a manual one and hit 60 about half a second faster than normal. Has this been done on a mkv before? Better yet, can this be done safely to our cars? TIA for the input guys.


 No we can't. Even if we could why? It's known that the auto trans and the 5 speed trans are complete garbage. They are econo parts built cheap also cost cheap. Best bet is to get an aftermarket diffy, and also upgrade to a GTI 6 speed.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


>


 oohh, four doors is such a turn on. wish i could have found one available when i bought my car...:banghead:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

LampyB said:


> oohh, four doors is such a turn on. wish i could have found one available when i bought my car...:banghead:


 
4 doors for more wh0res :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> 4 doors for more wh0res :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wheel re balance and some wire tucking planned for today.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Headin to the shop for some fender rolling :facepalm:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

We posted something cool about 2.5L's on our Facebook page!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> We posted something cool about 2.5L's on our Facebook page!


 link? I don't have facebook...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

timmiller05 said:


> link? I don't have facebook...


 x2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> link? I don't have facebook...


 x3


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21374439.44468.186423318042016&type=1&theater


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

bubbrando said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21374439.44468.186423318042016&type=1&theater


 TASTY


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Guess I'll never know


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Guess I'll never know


 ITB set up drawing...
I got my intercooler ordered, and received the expansion tank and other bits. Oil cooler should be here tomorrow, intercooler as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Fred. I'm out of the shop today and can't post a picture from my phone I guess!! 

Yes itb's are designed and tomorrow they are starting to doing the machine work. They said 1st week in April they will be ready. Can't wait!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Thanks Fred. I'm out of the shop today and can't post a picture from my phone I guess!!
> 
> Yes itb's are designed and tomorrow they are starting to doing the machine work. They said 1st week in April they will be ready. Can't wait!!


 If it works how much are we looking just for what's pictured? Possible to do for a 3.6l vr6 in a mkv?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

The ITB's won't be for consumer use, though, right? 

I drove my Rabbit 3 miles today after sitting for a week.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

With money down ofcourse...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well price for t bodies and trumpets. I have the c2 flange I need to do something with... Why not use 5 2.0t t bodies staggered heights, wired in a chain? I know it probably wouldn't work like that, but I also don't see why not


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Swapped my suspension onto the wife's car and dropped it more, put my old suspension back on my car. Still rubbing... 

Oil change on both cars. 

And I finished the interior swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Can't use that big of a tb. 40-45mm is the biggest. Even for a 3.6. 
They already make vr6 itb's 
Yes. We will do others but only in house for a complete setup. Will not build and sell as a kit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Can't use that big of a tb. 40-45mm is the biggest. Even for a 3.6.
> They already make vr6 itb's
> Yes. We will do others but only in house for a complete setup. Will not build and sell as a kit.


 Who would be a reputable itb source for the 3.6l..


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Had my 40k service done today and ordered an AWE exhaust. (it was an exspensive day for sure lol)


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Received a picture of the MFD2 that I ordered sitting on my door step!!!!


----------



## 64Bettle (Apr 24, 2011)

Did a complete detail! Inside and out!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Drive it around town 197 miles for work. Then sat in a parking lot with my computer and booked my hotel for SoWo.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

ordered a USP test pipe.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cleaned the engine bay and a wash/wax for the exterior today. Love this warm weather


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

found out that i have a bent wheel, and a damaged bearing because of it... 

i took one of my old R8 reps from the storage, gonna get that mounted and balanced, and then i have to change the bearing... 

the "fun" thing now will be re-finishing the R8 reps and painting them white.... 

lol.. so imma run 3 bbs VZ and one R8 rep for a bit... lol.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Cut out the 2.5 inch exhaust I was running and started to test fit the full 3 inch TBE


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Cut out the 2.5 inch exhaust I was running and started to test fit the full 3 inch TBE


wow.. that must be sounding nice!!

it should also be a bit faster!

dyno anytime soon?  (guys, hes turbo'ed)


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> dyno anytime soon?  (guys, hes turbo'ed)


Yes, assuming they break in and tune the motor on the dyno.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Since everything is better with pics. This is from Tuesday when I finally finished the interior.


































And a few quickies I snapped while test fitting the exhaust and retardedly oversized muffler. Yes I am attempting to go stealth.

















Size comparison to see just how big the muffler is.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

holy priusly quiet exhaust batman!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kiser, your headliner looks nice. what did you use


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> kiser, your headliner looks nice. what did you use


Looks like the gti headliner. OEM


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> kiser, your headliner looks nice. what did you use


Headliner material. It's a foam backed black fabric.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Installed the mfd2!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a ****ty cell phone pic. Couldn't get the lighting right.









I know this is a technical forum for the 2.5 ENGINE but I'm a little excited about having some lux equipment. And I purchased my aux in cable today, should be here next week.

Anyone have any good idea's about where to route it from?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditched this








installed this








and this

































Stealth muffler is not going to fit without some cutting. I'm going to do some more measurements to see if I can still get it to work. Car sounds angry with just the highflow cat on.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Stealth muffler is not going to fit without some cutting. I'm going to do some more measurements to see if I can still get it to work. Car sounds angry with just the highflow cat on.



Kiser! Man, long time!!! We used to chat alot in the Rabbit owners club. Last I remembered you were selling your turb kit. Nice to see you have it still!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Luckily the sales never panned out. I'm almost done with the car finally.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_Eight, nice to have met you! 

the car looks nice!!  

some of the rollers i took on the cell, while we drove..


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Waiting for my new tune to hopefully show up from C2 today.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


>


 Someone was talkin some **** on this photo...Shawn!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked up and put on the new wheels. I'll be taking some good pics next week.









Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Someone was talkin some **** on this photo...Shawn!


the car looks too dark on the pic... but thats because of the florida sun on the background... lol

the car is black, black emblems and tinted LED tails. the wheels are grey.

on the pics, it looks like a blacked out jetta... it is not!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

lessthanalex said:


> I picked up and put on the new wheels. I'll be taking some good pics next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice sticker :heart:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I picked up and put on the new wheels. I'll be taking some good pics next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking at those wheels earlier today for my jetta. I decided I want new wheels this season, but still undecided on which ones. What size are those rims?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Josh, I've been considering removing the sticker since its seen better days after almost three years. I love it though, my car would look naked without it.

The specs are 18x8.8/9 et38 with 215/40/18 Fallen 912s all around. I was pretty sure it was gonna look really bad on my 2" spring drop, but I think it actually turned out pretty good did I pick up air. Currently the FTG is 24.75".

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


>


Tires look...different...

Lookin good. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you mean by different? There's a pretty big amount of stretch. As I mentioned, I'm actually impressed it doesn't look like total crap, as I was expecting with a relatively aggressive like this is.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I just does, They look stretche, but at the same time look kinda...deflated?


----------



## 64Bettle (Apr 24, 2011)

bought a new battery


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I just does, They look stretche, but at the same time look kinda...deflated?


They might be a little low, I'm gonna check em out tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Had a problem with the mega-muffler not fitting. Decided to solve it with a section of straight pipe. 3 inch TBE with a highflow cat and single resonator is a bit loud.


































Clamps are just a temporary thing until I find a muffler I can fit in there.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I would love to hear what that things sounds like before you put a muffler on:laugh:

btw, how does it feel now with the 3" on there?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> I would love to hear what that things sounds like before you put a muffler on:laugh:
> 
> btw, how does it feel now with the 3" on there?


My camera has horrible sound quality but I'll try to get a clip tomorrow.

I haven't drove it much since I finished the exhaust, maybe 3 miles. I might be crazy but I think it spools quicker, or it seemed like it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> My camera has horrible sound quality but I'll try to get a clip tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't drove it much since I finished the exhaust, maybe 3 miles. I might be crazy but I think it spools quicker, or it seemed like it.


the higher flowing exhaust/downpipe should have helped a lot.. + 5-30 whp wouldnt be out of the question... or such is the csase for the 2.0T


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah. I did notice one problem with the 3 inch down pipe. 

I'm right against what I assume is the AC line. The aluminum piping that goes into the firewall. There is some play in it so I wrapped it with "header wrap" and pulled it up some. Still concerned about the AC performance with a hot exhaust pipe that close to it.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

If the ac doesn't cut it just open the windows and drive faster


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

lessthanalex said:


> Josh, I've been considering removing the sticker since its seen better days after almost three years. I love it though, my car would look naked without it.


pm me your address:beer:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> .





kiserhd said:


> Had a problem with the mega-muffler not fitting. Decided to solve it with a section of straight pipe. 3 inch TBE with a highflow cat and single resonator is a bit loud.


This should fit; also a Magnaflow but only a 4" case. You should be able to get two of them in there (but may have to remove a few inches from the rear of the cat pipe) if one isn't quiet enough.

http://www.hottexhaust.com/StainlessRound.htm
http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=14419


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> pm me your address:beer:


Pm'd

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

delivery came through. here are some quick snaps.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome!

i forsee some cleaning on your future! 

plus, bold tires are bold!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice nick, I love you're car!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Nice nick, I love you're car!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk





thygreyt said:


> awesome!
> 
> i forsee some cleaning on your future!
> 
> plus, bold tires are bold!


thanks guys.

i do need to clean that bay. maybe delete some items like that washer bottle neck. make way for the new BFI mount!:laugh:

tires were off my old 240

i did order some neogens for the front, however i still havent received


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Pulled off my air filter for a clean and "re-charge"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Waiting for my new tune to hopefully show up from C2 today.


:banghead: I guess I wont be seeing it until the end of the week.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got this yesterday going on this week








Hoping it goes smoothly


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> :banghead: I guess I wont be seeing it until the end of the week.


whats going on with that?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> whats going on with that?


Just a misunderstanding on when it was going to get mailed, its on its way now so thats all that matters.:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Camera audio quality sucks, but between the two videos you'll get the idea.

http://youtu.be/v84y7yOEjf8
http://youtu.be/zlm6PWoyI3c


And yes, there are two Rabbits in my driveway. No, we are not that ghey, we actually bought our cars 700 miles apart before we met.

http://www.dasautomagazine.com/2012/February/How-My-Volkswagen-Helped-Me-Find-Love.php#!slide=8

Don't worry the wife bought and I installed coils since that picture was taken.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

missed my UPS delivery. :banghead:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

brian81 said:


> This should fit; also a Magnaflow but only a 4" case. You should be able to get two of them in there (but may have to remove a few inches from the rear of the cat pipe) if one isn't quiet enough.
> 
> http://www.hottexhaust.com/StainlessRound.htm
> http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=14419


Thanks, I already sent back the large muffer and ordered another size. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> Camera audio quality sucks, but between the two videos you'll get the idea.
> 
> http://youtu.be/v84y7yOEjf8
> http://youtu.be/zlm6PWoyI3c
> ...


Sounds very smooth and sexy. I don't thing its that loud and definitely quieter than mine. Im looking for something quieter though.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> Sounds very smooth and sexy. I don't thing its that loud and definitely quieter than mine. Im looking for something quieter though.


You really have to be in the car to appreciate how annoyingly loud it is. The camera does not do it justice.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> Sounds very smooth and sexy. I don't thing its that loud and definitely quieter than mine. Im looking for something quieter though.


 IMO AWE is about as good as it gets for a tone. The sound it produces at RPM under load is sex to my ears.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> You really have to be in the car to appreciate how annoyingly loud it is. The camera does not do it justice.


I already know what annoying and loud sounds like. I have only one single magnaflow on my car and a usp catted midpipe. You can hear my car blocks away and the sound just echoes massively. Im pretty used to it now though I just don't like it on the highway. The worst drone is around 3k.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

kiserhd said:


> Camera audio quality sucks, but between the two videos you'll get the idea.
> 
> http://youtu.be/v84y7yOEjf8
> http://youtu.be/zlm6PWoyI3c
> ...


Sounds amazing :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

valve cover installed:beer:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Pulled off my air filter for a clean and "re-charge"


Gotta do the same thing soon.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow that breather filter is a lot bigger than I thought. still looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> wow that breather filter is a lot bigger than I thought. still looks good though:thumbup:


thanks. and yeah i thought the same too:screwy: why is it soo big? ...eyesore...
it almost seemed like my hood was gonna hit it


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if you could put a smaller one on there and it would still work properly? I honestly thought it would be less than half the size of that thing.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I kinda like it, looks like race car.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I started this thread not too long ago and I am sad to say what I did to my 2.5 today...

Today,............ today ladys and gents,.....:banghead:.... I put my car up for sale


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

damn i just saw your post. good buy considering you have SRI and etc..


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> I started this thread not too long ago and I am sad to say what I did to my 2.5 today...
> 
> Today,............ today ladys and gents,.....:banghead:.... I put my car up for sale


But why?


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Got this thanks to USP. Putting it on next week.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Camera audio quality sucks, but between the two videos you'll get the idea.
> 
> http://youtu.be/v84y7yOEjf8
> http://youtu.be/zlm6PWoyI3c
> ...


 Make a pass for us, it always sounds better under load!


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> But why?


buying a b8 a4 2.0t


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> buying a b8 a4 2.0t


 :thumbdown:
:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> buying a b8 a4 2.0t


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Im just jealous. :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> buying a b8 a4 2.0t


Very Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Today I replaced another interior piece around the rear hatch window. Then I started packing up all the parts for it to be shipped off for the motor swap.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Got something from [email protected] for it today.

quick pic


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Put my summer wheels back on and lowered the rear down more. at 23.75" front and 24" rear I think it will stay at this height until I sell next year for an audi 

Also took my thule box off, I love the transformation from winter to summer look :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UM tunedl!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Got something from [email protected] for it today.
> 
> quick pic





itskohler said:


> UM tunedl!


:thumbup::thumbup: to both


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Did a tune up a few days ago. Got my air intake in weds just waiting on my short shifter and exhaust to come in now... Can't wait.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

Saturday -- self performed 100k service on my 06 Jetta. 

Oil, filter, air filter (looked fine at 80k so I left it in), checked CV boots, lubed door hinges, cabin air filter, injector cleaner, checked brake pad thickness, and a wash. Took it to Discount tire to have my Michelin Primacy's rotated and balanced. I do need to get it to a service shop for brake fluid and coolant flush/replacement. I don't perform those myself.

Cheers


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

NLS short shifter and 42DD bushings. Awesome feel.:thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*HPA CORE Interlock mount.*

Dropped the front end a lil more, blacked out the roof, black mirror caps. 



















and then.....










Went with the 80a, and the thing is amazing, the vibrations??? who said Vibrations??? I didn't say vibrations!!! A must have piece!!!

and the BFI piece arrives tomorrow


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Went with the 80a, and the thing is amazing, the vibrations??? who said Vibrations??? I didn't say vibrations!!! A must have piece!!!
> 
> and the BFI piece arrives tomorrow


wow really? I had significant vibration at very low rpm after I installed my 85a. mainly when starting out in first gear.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> wow really? I had significant vibration at very low rpm after I installed my 85a. mainly when starting out in first gear.


Yeah, I read every review that I could find on the mount, and I was expecting the vibrations. I was really thinking it would be something that I'd have to deal with and get used too, but at first start up, I was shocked, as there was no crazy vibrations. Very stock cabin feel, and much much more responsive when driving. I love it! Very solid product!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Same. I too have an 85a and there are some vibrations. Minimal, but there.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Finalized everything for next years motor swap :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Finalized everything for next years motor swap :thumbup:


what's going in:sly:


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

>


Vinyl for for the roof? Is it textured? Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

BJR1983 said:


> Vinyl for for the roof? Is it textured? Looks great :thumbup:


It is vinyl, it's matte finish, and Thanks for compliment:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> what's going in:sly:


3.6l vr6.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Installed a USP testpipe and got the 95oct tune from APR. 

My curent mods Carbonio CAI, USP Testpipe, APR 93 flash. (AWE catback in production. Can't wait!)

I didn't get to drive too much today but The car pulls much harder in 1st and 2nd gear (tiptronic) and all around. The top end improved a little bit, but still an issue...

I'm more impressed with the pedal response. As soon as i got into my car it was the first thing I noticed. The car revs really agressively.

The annoying rev hang is gone.

The car is has some new characteristics but nothing dramatic.

Can't wait to get the cat back on with the test pipe. Theres a whine between 2500 rpms to about 3100 super annoying and then it growls with the CAI.

I assume this is because of the stock cat. Anyone experienced this?

Anyways I'm excited about my car again. I was coming to terms with how slow it was...I was getting angry. But progress is being made.

Next step is coilovers.

Then saving for an 02q swap


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

**

I washed her, gave her 2 coats of wax, vacuumed every inch, changed her cabin filter, changed her oil....then when i was done i gave her a good spank'n around town... V'Dub Luv :laugh:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I took the intake manifold back off to check the fitment of the new design for the cast plenum. Some tweeks will need to be made, but I need more than 2 hands to hold and measure so they will have to wait until tomorrow, or until I can get some helping hands.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

New turn signals.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

aquino said:


> NLS short shifter and 42DD bushings. Awesome feel.:thumbup:


 I will be doing this next week as well. How was the install?


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Castlesofsand said:


> I will be doing this next week as well. How was the install?


 Hardest part is getting the OEM rubber bushing out of the arms. Super easy for me since my battery is in the hatch and out of the way. Be careful not to drop your clips into the abyss. PM me if you have any questions. GL:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

finished with my wire tucking.  

pics in a bit


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Finally got my brakes done... Effin eh! stupid north! I hate the salt and snow. I've been down here now for 5 yrs (2 with the car) and haven't changed the brakes until now. Man those 4 M14 bolts were a huge pain. It took a day to get them off. 3 hrs of liquid wrench, 3 hrs of PB and then 1.5 hrs of the home brew (ATF and Acetone) and finally got them loose with a 2 foot pipe. Oh and there was some paint involved... I only have a crappy cell phone picture: (The GTI brake upgrade, just finished bedding them. These were still new lol 









[/url] Untitled by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr 

[/IMG] 
 
Untitled by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr 

I'll grab more when I can with a real-ish camera


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

that looks good. what kind of rotors are those


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> that looks good. what kind of rotors are those


 Ate premium one. Here are the rears, but you get the idea. Good luck finding them though, they just pulled out of the USA. The rears were next to impossible to find. The fronts were a lot easier. I grabbed the ceramics to hopefully cut down on some dust int he rear and HPS up front 








[/url] Untitled by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol, you are the 3rd black mk5 i have seen with yellow calipers. Looks good though. 

HPS dust pretty bad, specially with slotted rotors :S


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Lol, you are the 3rd black mk5 i have seen with yellow calipers. Looks good though.
> 
> HPS dust pretty bad, specially with slotted rotors :S


 the front never seemed to have any dust compared to the rears but after bedding I could see the pad material in the groves lol. 

hmm... I have never seen any pictures of the black and yellow calipers. Personally, I love it and am very happy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Lol, you are the 3rd black mk5 i have seen with yellow calipers. Looks good though.
> 
> HPS dust pretty bad, specially with slotted rotors :S


 lol, so im not the only one??  

my wheels are ALWAYS filled with dust... but the car stops in a dime, so i dont complain.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Ill see how the dust goes but I think it will be fine, Haha. I wont mind. More excuses to wash it


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Driving it to go look at this. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5643194-1984-Rabbit-GTI-2500 

Thoughts?


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Got my exhaust aligned correctly and got a C2 tune


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking forward to installing this bad boy, but I can't find anyone that sells 21mm sockets.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sears.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't even think about that. Thanks! Weren't you supposed to call me?!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Didn't even think about that. Thanks! Weren't you supposed to call me?!


 Autozone if you got one near you... like 4.00 or so.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Autozone if you got one near you... like 4.00 or so.


 Def, autozone.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Driving it to go look at this.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5643194-1984-Rabbit-GTI-2500
> 
> Thoughts?


 Not my cup of tea, but if it fits you then go for it!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Ordered some parts. More being ordered later in the week


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> Not my cup of tea, but if it fits you then go for it!


 Didn't workout. I have it already planned out in my head.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I know this forum isn't for selling, BUT one of the parts was C2's 3" TBE. Anyone here interested in my AWE before I sell it to some random in the golf v classifieds? 

PM fast! :laugh:


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

NLS Short shift kit finally came in yesterday. Putting it in later today! =D


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

ED30 lip came in today. Prolly put it on Saturday.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> ED30 lip came in today. Prolly put it on Saturday.


 :beer::beer: 
im trying to convince my friend to get that lip, he also has a reflex silver jetta


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> :beer::beer:
> im trying to convince my friend to get that lip, he also has a reflex silver jetta


 :thumbup: Check my FB page for a link to it if he ends up going that route.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Finished machining the idler spacers for the s/c project


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

worked on cleaning the bay a bit. now starting to polish my spare timing chain cover


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Replace these.










Only 28k miles. :what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Were you misfiring??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Trying to find out if the "klunk" noise comes from sticky brains. Every time I drive away, I hear a strange klunking noise, but when I keep the brake paddle to a minimum, it seems to disappear.

Second, will do my first oil change on the new engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

alwaysdutch said:


> Trying to find out if the "klunk" noise comes from sticky brains. Every time I drive away, I hear a strange klunking noise, but when I keep the brake paddle to a minimum, it seems to disappear.
> 
> Second, will do my first oil change on the new engine.


Sticky brain.. I'm confused. 

2005.5 and mysterious clunking noise - probably subframe bolts.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sticky brain.. I'm confused.
> 
> 2005.5 and mysterious clunking noise - probably subframe bolts.


Think he meant sticky brakes*. Stupid auto correct haha

Adjusted my RSB:










And threw the rack back on :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Bought a beetle bottle

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Clean rabbit BJR1983 :beer:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy crap, yes I meant sticky brakes......This Friday afternoon thing got to stop now....!!!!


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

timmiller05 said:


> Clean rabbit BJR1983 :beer:


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

swapped my black button premium 7 for a silver button premium 7 on my 2.5

and 

Installed a dash vent cubby on the wifes 2.5


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Picked up a set of these.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Drove it to a volunteer event for veterans. :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

> 2005.5 and mysterious clunking noise - probably subframe bolts.


Probably caused from vibration by those great BFI stage 2 mounts...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Really enjoyed catching up on everyone's progress. All i have done to my rabbit lately was reclaim it from my wife


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed ED30 Lip
Fuel Filter change
New Osram Rallye high beams

Also found out my resonator is shot and one of my city lights has burnt out! :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Installed ED30 Lip
> Fuel Filter change
> New Osram Rallye high beams
> 
> Also found out my resonator is shot and one of my city lights has burnt out! :thumbup:


i have one lying around with low miles on it. one of the first things i took off the car when i got it:laugh: lmk

oh i have city lights too

and i was thinking about switching things up in the front as well since i have been seeing alot of similar front ends to mine.

opinions on ed30 lip on a rabbit?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> i have one lying around with low miles on it. one of the first things i took off the car when i got it:laugh: lmk
> 
> oh i have city lights too
> 
> ...



i prefer votex, but it looks :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i have one lying around with low miles on it. one of the first things i took off the car when i got it:laugh: lmk
> 
> oh i have city lights too
> 
> ...


I might have to take you up on that. How much you looking to get for the resonator and a city light?

Do it man, every one is running the votex lip. I love the ED30 lip. :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> I might have to take you up on that. How much you looking to get for the resonator and a city light?
> 
> Do it man, every one is running the votex lip. I love the ED30 lip. :beer:


i have to dig in my parts to find the city lights but ill give you a pair of either the clear oem ones or i have some yellow ones.
and $50 for the resonator and city lights?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i have to dig in my parts to find the city lights but ill give you a pair of either the clear oem ones or i have some yellow ones.
> and $50 for the resonator and city lights?


I'll definitely let you know. It is either another resonator or none at all. But I think with none it will be too loud lol.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I installed a votex sport exhaust on my fiance's jetta. I wish it was a little louder, but it sounds really nice.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Drove it to Show & Go. Got to play around with a 335i on the ride down. Nothing like beating some New Yorker in his twin turbo BMW :laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Washed and waxed it. Then went on a little cruise to plot photo spots. I do not own a camera so insert ****ty camera phone pic.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lets start with a geek joke:











today i fueled up











shaving down the protruded part on the beetle bottle:










All done! 










will install later this week after a full coolant flush


----------



## gregc801 (Dec 25, 2004)

Got the coilovers on today. I'll post better pics once I take them.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> i have one lying around with low miles on it. one of the first things i took off the car when i got it:laugh: lmk
> 
> oh i have city lights too
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I need something like that for my Mk6.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> shaving down the protruded part on the beetle bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you arent.. you need to heat that up still.. then use a razor to get it flush. trust me its easy with a little heat and it'll go flush. i can send you pictures of the way it looks. it's simple.

just use a lighter or heat gun. heat it up and use the razor and literally cut it at the surface. then use the heat to press the plastic into the small holes and you're good to go!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I flogged my 2.5 pretty good today. 
I did the Tail of the Dragon with a bunch of Wookies. 
My little 15" tires were squealing up & down the Dragon  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oods-2012-%95/page132&p=77021797#post77021797


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the mk6 jettas bay looks so cheap all over.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

wait..... that mk6 has a maf? or is that an extention only?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> wait..... that mk6 has a maf? or is that an extention only?


 extension only. same on 09s


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, just looked funny in teh picture... i thought so, but i know they changed a bunch of stuff in 12


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ok, just looked funny in teh picture... i thought so, but i know they changed a bunch of stuff in 12


 lol, not THAT much.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

PS and full belt setup is a lot imo....there is other bits as well. pretty sure the 12 ecu is differnt then the 09


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> PS and full belt setup is a lot imo....there is other bits as well. pretty sure the 12 ecu is differnt then the 09


 It is. 1024bit encryption versus the 256bit, is what I read on a previous thread. 

I know OBDII cracking is going to be difficult. 

Hooray bench flashing!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Said goodbye to my 2.5L today.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Said goodbye to my 2.5L today.


 you mean it's on its way for the built engine, right?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> you mean it's on its way for the built engine, right?


 Yeah finally. Dont know if it will be finished for SOWO. Cutting it pretty close.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Yeah finally. Dont know if it will be finished for SOWO. Cutting it pretty close.


 :thumbup: Should be able to get the old engine out and new one in by then. Even though it took me like 2+ weeks to do mine, I was told by 20 squared that it only takes 1 day to pull old out and 1 day to put new in


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Yeah finally. Dont know if it will be finished for SOWO. Cutting it pretty close.


 Here's hoping Kiser! Would love to see your ride after all these years...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> :thumbup: Should be able to get the old engine out and new one in by then. Even though it took me like 2+ weeks to do mine, I was told by 20 squared that it only takes 1 day to pull old out and 1 day to put new in


 lol, it took us 1 day to get the tranny out, shaved and the new one in.  

the whole tranny swap was 3 days of work...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

20 squared isn't in business anymore??? 

and it takes 4-6 hours for a trans job..in-out


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't know that, but it makes sense. I haven' seen or heard anything about them in a while. This was last May when my engine needed to be replaced that I talked to them while I was searching for a new one. I thought that sounded a little crazy:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they "teamed" up with volkstech... then they both shut down....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they "teamed" up with volkstech... then they both shut down....


 there is a big story behind it... not a simple matter.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I just blew both my front struts this week and my rear drivers side has been gone for a while now. So today I am picking up some K-Sport Kontrol Pro's locally today and installing when I get home. 

This just ate away from my SoWo fund.... Here's hoping that C2 has a spectacular deal on the SRI. Or I wont be able to afford it for the trip :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> there is a big story behind it... not a simple matter.


 trust me...i know all of it. 
i know steve very very well


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I love steering clear of the drama. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> trust me...i know all of it.
> i know steve very very well


 lol, i know john...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i know john...


 I know Bruce Wayne


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I know Bruce Wayne


  

have you driven his car?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> have you driven his car?


 No, but I do know a man named Bruce Wayne (so he says), he works at the Cleveland Clinic as a surgeon, and is rich and drives this Not some crap lambo lol


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Its funny cause there is a guy that has a Batmobile replica here just a couple towns over..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

¡impostors!


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

installed AWE exhaust and testpipe...LOUD:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

recieved my new wheels. 

nothing fancy, just some R8 reps.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Ordered more parts. 

Stage 3 build starts next Friday :wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i've been busy.... 

as in crazy amounts of black residue under my fingernails. 
I have been super busy going crazy stripping, hand wet sanding and polishing my new wheels... 
ordered adaptec adapters/spacers and some new lug nuts 
to anyone who is stupid enough to open this can of worms.... have fun! i have done now 2 sets of wheels. and my new wheels are at least much easier. i had to buy a handful of professional tools. that anyone interested in polishing can feel free to ask about... 

i can say though that it's been a crazy amount of work. but overall it's going to be AWESOME!!! 

wont show them until they're done and mounted...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Ordered more parts.
> 
> Stage 3 build starts next Friday :wave:


 YES! :thumbup::thumbup: 



TylerO28 said:


> wont show them until they're done and mounted...


 No Teaser?  Cant wait to see what you have got, sounds epic! :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No teaser. Well maybe I'll get one for you. A few can work...be right back to show progress

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> No teaser. Well maybe I'll get one for you. A few can work...be right back to show progress
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 opcorn:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A little progress.its not done but









Started like this after scotch BRITE and sanding









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Soo confused... What is that ^


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Soo confused... What is that ^


 those are his new rims lol. he doesn't want to give away what they are so its just a pic of his polishing work vs the original casting


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Tried to get the O2 sensor loose.....no luck yet.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Tried to get the O2 sensor loose.....no luck yet.


 O2 wrench...Get one and massive pb blaster

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

YEah, these things are totally tight.....what size is that nut anyway? A 22?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, polished the timing cover... 

i removed the thermostat clip while polishing, and forgot to put it back on, 
started the car... and the thing flew out... oops


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> those are his new rims lol. he doesn't want to give away what they are so its just a pic of his polishing work vs the original casting


 That top pic looks nothing like any part of a wheel :sly:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> That top pic looks nothing like any part of a wheel :sly:


 Lol its the face of a spoke... Lol it's a concave dish with a lip kinda. I'll post more next week 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol its the face of a spoke... Lol it's a concave dish with a lip kinda. I'll post more next week
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 That red thing, makes it look like a tail light cap to a old Deville...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

installed the new BFI motor mount yesterday afternoon. only driven it maybe five or so miles but so far it feels amazing. unfortunately one of the bolts connecting the mount to the engine stripped. i don't believe i over torqued, but it really pissed me off when it happened. the bolt is still fairly tight though. i need to figure out how to fix this, haven't had it happen to me in the past. :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

LampyB said:


> installed the new BFI motor mount yesterday afternoon. only driven it maybe five or so miles but so far it feels amazing. unfortunately one of the bolts connecting the mount to the engine stripped. i don't believe i over torqued, but it really pissed me off when it happened. the bolt is still fairly tight though. i need to figure out how to fix this, haven't had it happen to me in the past. :banghead:


 Find a tap and die kit that's a similar size but larger.take it out, and re tap it.or you could heli coil it if needed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Loaded up my Rabbit with 16 2x4s and 4 2x6s haha. Could barely even shift the car cause all the boards were literaly 3 or 4 inches behind my shifter. Not doing that again but it is doable. Also brought 4 older BBS RV wheels home with me for my fiances Passat wagon. Alittle beat up but theyre gonna look much better then the old Bottlecap wheels.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thats when roof racks come in handy:beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> thats when roof racks come in handy:beer:


 
fo sho :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Got the car on jacks to find out NAPA sold me the wrong oxygen sensor.....old one goes back in and other one ordered online. Might as well change the fuel filter while I am vacationing there...... has 100 k miles on it....


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

alwaysdutch said:


> Got the car on jacks to find out NAPA sold me the wrong oxygen sensor.....old one goes back in and other one ordered online. Might as well change the fuel filter while I am vacationing there...... has 100 k miles on it....


 did you have a cel on due to a faulty 02 sensor? i've got a P0171 lean code that i haven't been able to sort out yet. i'm at 80K on the odometer now, wondering if i should just go ahead and replace all 02 sensors. i'm pretty sure when you replace them it's good practice to do all at the same time so that all signals are clean...as opposed to replacing one and having the signal go through one new and one old sensor...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

received confirmation that spacers/adapters are going to be here on Wednesday.and my new r32 steering wheel arrives tomorrow! What a great week.
New wheels both inside and outside the car

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> received confirmation that spacers/adapters are going to be here on Wednesday.and my new r32 steering wheel arrives tomorrow! What a great week.
> New wheels both inside and outside the car
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 The .:R steering wheel is awesome. Driving with it , is a lot more sporty and enjoyable

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Where did you get the steering wheel??


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Where did you get the steering wheel??


 i actually picked it up from ted (teamzleep) for nearly nothing! i am excited for it to come in. 

however i am actually considering buying another and seeing about modifying it a little... there is a local steering wheel rebuilder and they can do some fun things like alcantara/leather or whatever you may want... 

we shall see. 

tonight i finished the polishing of the new wheels as well!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just $20 and 30 mins... 










i still need to do the rears.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


>


 Nice. I still need to put my drilled rotor on, they have been sitting at my house for like 6 months now :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Nice. I still need to put my drilled rotor on, they have been sitting at my house for like 6 months now :facepalm:


 they are drilled/slotted... i love em! 
them paired up with better fluid, tyrol bushings, and hawk HPS= stop.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> they are drilled/slotted... i love em!
> them paired up with better fluid, tyrol bushings, and hawk HPS= stop.


 nice! i didnt know you had upgraded brakes in addition to that baller engine bay. car is coming together nice fred.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> nice! i didnt know you had upgraded brakes in addition to that baller engine bay. car is coming together nice fred.


 lol, check the whole mod list on page 1 and post 1 on my build thread.  

its quite extensive, and most mods if clicked upon will take you to a pic of it.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, check the whole mod list on page 1 and post 1 on my build thread.
> 
> its quite extensive, and most mods if clicked upon will take you to a pic of it.


 im still trying to figure out how to get my bay on your level! 
im gonna have to re read your build thread lol catch all the small details. 
i do plan on following some of the stuff you have done.:beer: 

right now im kinda dissapointed with where the car is at. i really wanted to get some fresh bodywork b4 sowo. but idk if i have the time to redo the whole front end. which sucks because i have the panels laying here in front of me, just need paint. 

and then today i think i want to spin the bag collars down so i can get the front to lay frame. 

ugh car is looking rough bandaged up 

im just ready to have fun at sowo and deal with no pressure


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I installed a P-Flo and then decided I don't like it. Forever stock intake


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Dronks said:


> I installed a P-Flo and then decided I don't like it. Forever stock intake


 what!?:screwy: 

maybe try a CAI


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Cleaned my engine bay and the interior. Also, finally purchased a Bentley manual. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Cleaned my engine bay and the interior. Also, finally purchased a Bentley manual. :thumbup:


 wise investment!  
cd or paper? 



nickbeezy said:


> im still trying to figure out how to get my bay on your level!
> im gonna have to re read your build thread lol catch all the small details.
> i do plan on following some of the stuff you have done.:beer:


 your car is awesome!  dont worry about it. 

as per the engine bay: i have been slowly working on it for 1 year... hiding things here and there. 

check my build thread, and the "bay shots with a little wire tuck" thread by TylerO. both will be helpfull. 

for deletes and such, check this: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Customized-Engine-Bays-Pics-Theory-Discussion 

yes, thats for mk4, but you'd be surprised on how similar things are... and even more surpirsing, these guys are SUPER helpful. and some very knowledgeable people there too. 

if you still dont find what you are looking for, feel free to PM, email, text, fb, fb pm, etc. lol. 
if i dont answer, i'm prolly dead by some dark alley... lol


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> wise investment!
> cd or paper?


 
Hardcover. I'm about to do the 40k service myself. It will be the first oil change I've done, so I figured it would be a good thing to have on hand.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Hardcover. I'm about to do the 40k service myself. It will be the first oil change I've done, so I figured it would be a good thing to have on hand.


 here is a 2.5L oil change DIY. its a lot more friendly than the manual. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2570457 

enjoy the manual, its SUPER helpful


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> what!?:screwy:
> 
> maybe try a CAI


 I don't like the sound and how much louder it is. A CAI sits too low and right behind the opening in the fog grill to collect water, the reason I tried the P-Flo. It also fit like crap and the silicon duct had a few cuts on the inside and outside.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Dronks said:


> I don't like the sound and how much louder it is. A CAI sits too low and right behind the opening in the fog grill to collect water, the reason I tried the P-Flo. It also fit like crap and the silicon duct had a few cuts on the inside and outside.


 Have had my BSH on for over 2 years, it sits in same spot behind fog grilles, and no issues. :screwy: 

About to drive it to Langley Speedway to watch some average joes race around the track. :thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dronks said:


> I don't like the sound and how much louder it is. A CAI sits too low and right behind the opening in the fog grill to collect water, the reason I tried the P-Flo. It also fit like crap and the silicon duct had a few cuts on the inside and outside.


 I have yet to see any hydrolocking issues from a CAI....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Dronks said:


> I don't like the sound and how much louder it is. A CAI sits too low and right behind the opening in the fog grill to collect water, the reason I tried the P-Flo. It also fit like crap and the silicon duct had a few cuts on the inside and outside.


 I hope you are happy, because I was just about to order a P-Flo after weeks of thinking about it and now I am too scared again. My main worry is that it will be too loud, and I was lead to belive it wouldn't be significantly luder then stock by reading vwortex so far, and now you tell me it is? Damn it, can you explain a little about how loud it is and why it annoyed you exactly, I really don't want to have a noisy car outside or inside, but I was hoping to get the intake and get the car tuned next week to stage 1, and now you got me questioning getting the intake again, doh! 
:banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is another little tease... If you know the lug nuts... You know the plan







tires bring mounted as I write

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> tires bring mounted as I write


 been waiting to see these bad boys all polished up :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> I have yet to see any hydrolocking issues from a CAI....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 you havent been here long enough... 

it has happened, but it isnt very common. 

the guy was local to me, in south florida. Last year we were having abnormal rains, and the streets were flooded... he sucked too much water. 

for those same reasons (but prior to his experience) i went from a cai to a Neuspeed short ram. 

and to the other guy: this a a naturally aspirated car, it wont get that much louder.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Have had my BSH on for over 2 years, it sits in same spot behind fog grilles, and no issues. :screwy:


 It's just personal preference. I had a bad experience with a previous car getting enough water on the filter to bog it down pretty bad in higher RPMs. 



SimpleStaple said:


> I have yet to see any hydrolocking issues from a CAI....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 As thygreyT pointed out, you may not have been in this scene long enough. The problem isn't just hydrolocking either, any amount of water sucked through the filter can lead to damage and cause a car to bog down or even make it undriveable until the filter has dried enough. 



Wooshio said:


> I hope you are happy, because I was just about to order a P-Flo after weeks of thinking about it and now I am too scared again. My main worry is that it will be too loud, and I was lead to belive it wouldn't be significantly luder then stock by reading vwortex so far, and now you tell me it is? Damn it, can you explain a little about how loud it is and why it annoyed you exactly, I really don't want to have a noisy car outside or inside, but I was hoping to get the intake and get the car tuned next week to stage 1, and now you got me questioning getting the intake again, doh!
> :banghead:


 It wasn't really any louder unless you're above about 75% throttle, just cruising around it's not any louder than stock inside the car. 

The P-Flo I got had small cuts in the silicone piece that attaches to the throttle body, the crankcase vent hose and air injection hose inlets had to be moved and almost stretched to fit and the filter fit way to tight around my MAF. I used a screwdriver to pry the filter inlet over the MAF! Also, the heat shield rubbed on my battery box and vibrated under acceleration. 

Other than that.....it was ok. Maybe I'm too picky


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> here is a 2.5L oil change DIY. its a lot more friendly than the manual.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2570457
> 
> enjoy the manual, its SUPER helpful


 
Thanks...That thread was part of the reason I thought I would be capable of doing it myself. Makes it seems so simple.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Thanks...That thread was part of the reason I thought I would be capable of doing it myself. Makes it seems so simple.


 i can do it with hand tool in less than 30 mins!


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Dronks said:


> It wasn't really any louder unless you're above about 75% throttle, just cruising around it's not any louder than stock inside the car.
> 
> The P-Flo I got had small cuts in the silicone piece that attaches to the throttle body, the crankcase vent hose and air injection hose inlets had to be moved and almost stretched to fit and the filter fit way to tight around my MAF. I used a screwdriver to pry the filter inlet over the MAF! Also, the heat shield rubbed on my battery box and vibrated under acceleration.
> 
> Other than that.....it was ok. Maybe I'm too picky


 Good to know about the noise, but the other stuff... sounds horrible, I was hoping $200 something intake would be a quality part. I have a 2010, so no MAF as far as I know, which may make the install easier? As far as vibration goes at higher speeds and heat shield rubbing the battery can anyone confirm if that happens in MKVIs as well?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Wooshio said:


> Good to know about the noise, but the other stuff... sounds horrible, I was hoping $200 something intake would be a quality part. I have a 2010, so no MAF as far as I know, which may make the install easier? As far as vibration goes at higher speeds and heat shield rubbing the battery can anyone confirm if that happens in MKVIs as well?


 I have a p-flo and havent had any of the above problems. Mine had no defects and fit perfect. I cant comment on the fitment on a MKVI. 

If you end up with a intake with cuts in the silicone, send it back.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got way to much stuff to do before SoWo and with how busy work has been I dont know when I will find the time. 

Gonna get my recently purchased 2nd hand K-Sports all cleaned up and adjusted for installation, then install them 

Swapping hoods with a buddy that has one in better condition as he is bosering it anyways and will need repaint. I drive a lot of hiway and after 150,000km i have way too many rock chips on this one. 

Complete detail (claybar included) sometime when mother nature decides to give me a warm day with sun,  

Engine shampoo, and more miscellaneous cleaning 

Paint calipers 

oil change 

the list goes on.... This is what needs to be done in the next 4 days I have available out of work... Wish me luck!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright they're on...







range rover wheels lol...

Now I just need to dial down my coils

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Alright they're on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like them a lot :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got some pictures from my sister's boyfriend. My first set of parts arrived at my house today

South Bend Stage 3 endurance clutch











BW Performance external oil cooler kit, 550cc injectors and harnesses, BFI stage 1 tranny mount











bottle opener key chain :thumbup: thanks BFI













Thanks to Gabe at BW for hooking me up with the parts. Now i'm just waiting for my stage 3, SRI, and 3" TBE to get here. Big brake kit and mounts will follow soon.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so Jelly right now Jimmy


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude...you like rolling in dough or something that you just keep gettin all these parts haha?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Dude...you like rolling in dough or something that you just keep gettin all these parts haha?


Drug sales....lol i'm really not joking he's in school to be a pharmacist!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Dude...you like rolling in dough or something that you just keep gettin all these parts haha?


I'm a male stripper on the weekends :laugh:




TylerO28 said:


> Drug sales....lol i'm really not joking he's in school to be a pharmacist!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


yea i'm studying to become a legal drug dealer. But that's taking my money right now, not bringing it in :laugh:


btw the wheels turned out excellent :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The bottle opener was worth the hundreds spent. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Alright they're on...[


who would have guessed?? they look really good. 

how is your addapter/spacer situation? a friend had em and he had to re torque the lugs every 100 miles or so.



pennsydubbin said:


> Big brake kit and mounts will follow soon.


send me an email so i can give you the info for the brakes... it would suck to waste so much money.



tay272 said:


> Dude...you like rolling in dough or something that you just keep gettin all these parts haha?


lol, looks like it right...? :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The bottle opener was worth the hundreds spent. :thumbup::laugh:


definitely need something close by for all the beers i'll be drinking during this install process :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> send me an email so i can give you the info for the brakes... it would suck to waste so much money.
> :


email sent


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> I'm a male stripper on the weekends :laugh:


 :sly:



thygreyt said:


> how is your addapter/spacer situation? a friend had em and he had to re torque the lugs every 100 miles or so.


I have adapters and dont have to do this, when they where brand new after 100 miles or so I re torqued them like you would with a new set of wheels fresh out of the box.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i had adaptec make my set up... they were ordered per my specs i sent them...

I'm actually getting away with an extremely low offset... as in low 30s and high 20s... but these bad boys are truely works of art!

hubcentric...wheelcentric, actual correct length of the lug studs to accomodate landrover lug nuts. the list goes on...

regardless, are torqued to 85ft,lbs per their instructions. and the land rover lug nuts are actually HUGE!!! but a cool feature of them is they allow precise and great consistent torque... because they use a floating washer as well as the lug nut itself becomes a bushing... torqued correctly they shouldn't move at all!

anyway even with the low offset, these wheels have a strange inner barrel and the holes had to be machined down to accomodate my porsche boxster brakes....lol who would have thought? when i put them on at first it was LOCKED in place. so i shaved the faces of the calipers (i know scary) and then also had the spoke holes machined to allow more space... I am going to have to shave more though soon, because my larger spacers are up front. and the narrow (only by 3mm) are out back...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have adaptec and there really great! But are you running spacers and adapters together?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No only adapters...adapted to fit range rover bore and pcd to VW


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Land Rovers look great :thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Had a rare midweek day off, so I started the process of repainting my door trim strips. the guy who originally did them just painted directly over the black texture so the paint did not adhere well. It was coming off in a few places and bugging the hell out of me. Used my wives blowdryer to heat up the adhesive, then peeled them off with the help of my library card. Got most of the old 3m tape off the doors. I'm going to have to mess with that more later. 

Started sanding them by hand, but after spending almost 2 hours on one of the small rear panel pieces I broke down and went to Wal-Mart and bought an orbital sander. Finished the next two before I ran out of light. I'm going to try and finish the last one, then get a layer of adhesion promoter and sandable primer down tomorrow before work. Hopefully I'll have them installed back up by Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Messed around with Track Recorder. I am guessing the 0-60 widget doesnt' work. All well, and yes I know I am running lean.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally washed the car inside and out, and figuring out what all I want to do on this thing.

Result; the need of $10k...sigh.

So, put the freon back in that I never added after the engine swap as it is 90 degrees right now.

Next, search for wheels and tires......


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Brakes! Anyone know how to clean these calipers up nicely and does anyone know why my rotors look scratched?? Sticky pads??


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

i did this yesterday



photo (1) copy 2 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


red tails pt 2 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


red tails pt 3 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> i did this yesterday



I like the red tails :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

started a build thread here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5680729-2.5l-Stage-3-build-thread


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Wanted to change up the front a bit. I know its a rattle can jobby, but I wanted to see what it would look like. I think it came out nice and will get it properly painted when I get back from SoWo

From this:









To This:









Went from this:









To This:



























Just need my votex lip now and the front is for the most part completed. :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Had it dropped off at the body shop today. ~$4700 in damage and it will not make it to SOWO.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Had it dropped off at the body shop today. ~$4700 in damage and it will not make it to SOWO.


what a bummer. hope all goes well


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> what a bummer. hope all goes well


Yeah I'd feel better if I totaled it because I was driving like a douche. Instead it got taken out by hail.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Yeah I'd feel better if I totaled it because I was driving like a douche. Instead it got taken out by hail.


Wtf? Seriously man? I'm sorry Hans that sucks.any pics of the damage? You can text them to me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Apparently the camera wanted to focus on the paint so they had to manual focus to get any detail from the dents.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

That's terrible.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

that looks bad. That sucks man. :thumbdown:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the hail damage man...it's a terrible feeling. I had to pay a little over 1k out of pocket last year for hail damage that occurred while the car was sitting outside a performance shop.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Eff that, get the hood fixed and pocket the cash.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that man. Thats a real bummer :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dronks said:


> Eff that, get the hood fixed and pocket the cash.


Most of those dents will come out with heat and dry ice...


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

call the dent man 

that sucks to see tho


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

It's pretty extensive. Hood, roof, fenders, couple of dings in the door.

My wife told me I went a little crazy trying to match the body to the golf ball shift knob.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Most of those dents will come out with heat and dry ice...


Really? They look so wrinkled.



kiserhd said:


> It's pretty extensive. Hood, roof, fenders, couple of dings in the door.
> 
> My wife told me I went a little crazy trying to match the body to the golf ball shift knob.


lol :thumbup: How big was the hail BTW?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Dronks said:


> Really? They look so wrinkled.
> 
> 
> 
> lol :thumbup: How big was the hail BTW?


According to a local news report it got up to golf ball size. (Figures)


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news  Happens twice to my mom's Denali :thumbdown:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Replaced headlight bulbs.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, last night i tried to get around to installing my K-Sports. 

Took me 2 hours just to get the rear perches from being ceased. Couldnt get the collars on the Shocks and struts to budge. 

Also, found out that my passenger side rear inner tire is completely worn out in less that 5k. Took me 3 hours to source one out from a local shop. Friday i am going to get that fixed up.

Taking the struts to the shop today so they can fix this collars up, attempting install again on Friday.

Alignment on Tuesday

Leave for SoWo Tuesday night..... 

Somwhere in between all this madness I gotta pack, do an oil change and detail the chariot. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Well, last night i tried to get around to installing my K-Sports.
> 
> Took me 2 hours just to get the rear perches from being ceased. Couldnt get the collars on the Shocks and struts to budge.
> 
> ...


Doesn't it always seem like things always go wrong and you're rushing around before any show :banghead: :laugh:

I know you'll get it all together in time :thumbup:


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Picked up some new '08+ OEM Tinted Tails for the Jetta and put them on. Definitely prefer these over my '06 Cherry Red's... :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Picked up this







the wife needed a new ride I wanted all Wheel drive and her to be safe...overall we're impressed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.0t?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My wife wanted a Tiguan but after looking at them in person we decided to get a 2011 jetta se instead. Tig seemed like a low line lifted golf to me the interior including the trunk is the size of a four door rabbit to small for what it is. The options for a base tig has less than my base rabbit for a added price of what 8k? just for the 2.t no thanks. If we could of afforded it than we probably would of gone with what you chose.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What did I do to my 2.5 today? 

Yesterday wanted to get my rear tires flipped but town fair tire refused to do the work even though they originally mounted them a year ago. "we dont do euro streched tires" my butt its .5 of a inch come on! So this weekend I got to pull them off before I ruin the tires even more and find someone else to do the work and willing to bend the rules a little bit.

May have figured out my cel issue knock on wood if not than Im at a loss on what to try next.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> My wife wanted a Tiguan but after looking at them in person we decided to get a 2011 jetta se instead. Tig seemed like a low line lifted golf to me the interior including the trunk is the size of a four door rabbit to small for what it is. The options for a base tig has less than my base rabbit for a added price of what 8k? just for the 2.t no thanks. If we could of afforded it than we probably would of gone with what you chose.


I actually chose this one because its LOADED! it was just exactly what we needed small easily driven all Wheel drive turbo...its got every single option besides hid's...but everything else like the roof rails panoramic power roof etc.really drives beautifully. I like the tiguan a lot! We don't need a full size SUV, just something she can drive and I can play with a bit.already have plans for it
She is a pretty cool wife considering she's open to modifying it just not going low lol
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I actually chose this one because its LOADED! it was just exactly what we needed small easily driven all Wheel drive turbo...its got every single option besides hid's...but everything else like the roof rails panoramic power roof etc.really drives beautifully. I like the tiguan a lot! We don't need a full size SUV, just something she can drive and I can play with a bit.already have plans for it
> She is a pretty cool wife considering she's open to modifying it just not going low lol
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Nice pickup! My gf opted for an X3 instead of a Tiguan, but I've also gotten her excited about the few little cosmetic mods we've done. She thought about springs and wheels/tires, but is not ready to drop $$ on it like we are


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> is not ready to drop $$ on it like we are


 Exactly where she stands...I've just got to take it out one day and work on it without her looking at the bank account.then it'll be ok.
Its funny how we don't even bat an eye dropping 2 grand into a car.and the wife freaks over filling up the gas tank with premium


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Spent about in hour or two cleaning the engine bay.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

used my anniversary present from the in-laws to order everything to do my 40k service :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

installed my eurojet headers then drove the piss out of the car :thumbup:


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Dreamed about it... First really nice day we have had here, could of been working on it all day getting it ready for the summer fun runs, but its still at the dealer being worked on..day 75 and counting...not fair..


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

oh not much, just accidentally threw off the timing when tightening the flywheel bolts :facepalm:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Uh ohhh, that sucks dude. Is it fixable at least without too much hassle? I broke something on mine the other day while putting new high beams in but nothing really major. I guess the aftermarket headlights I have in arent built to the same standards as the OEM ones (didnt expect them to be) but, when installing them I had broken off one of the plastic hooks inside my high beam housing that helps keep the bulb in the socket securely with the metal clip. Well of course when I went to put new bulbs in the other day, the other hook decided to break off as well so now I just have a bulb kinda hanging out inside its socket :banghead:. Luckily the metal clip seems to stay in place fairly well but Im gonna have to ziptie it to something in the headlight to keep it from coming loose and letting my bulb rattle around.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Uh ohhh, that sucks dude. Is it fixable at least without too much hassle?


have to take the head off again and inspect for valve damage.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[video=facebook;459702627388527]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=459702627388527&set=t.100001854000600&type=3&theater[/video]

dyno was ****ing up that day, something like the brakes were seizing and creating drag  so I think the numbers are off by a bit. i need to go to a place with a better dyno.

recent:









previous dyno (needed software update)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Getting the car prepared for SOWO..
New lip, refreshed the brakes, tucked a couple of hoses.

It's a drivers car, so don't expect the paint to be flawless. 
There may also be heavy deposits of brake dust after driving through the mountains on the way there.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tossed in some beetle headrests today...

i'm actually quite happy with them!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought a complete GTI exhaust 
If you're in the Western NC area, the stock down pipe will be available soon.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Swapped out my fuel filter, spark plugs and cabin air filter for my 40k service. Waiting for a day off to do my oil change. Feels good learning how to do all this stuff myself. I finally decided that there's no reason I can do maintenance on million dollar fighter jets and then have to take my car in to the dealer for its own maintenance.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

cbs_24 said:


> Swapped out my fuel filter, spark plugs and cabin air filter for my 40k service. Waiting for a day off to do my oil change. Feels good learning how to do all this stuff myself. I finally decided that there's no reason I can do maintenance on million dollar fighter jets and then have take my car in to the dealer for its own maintenance.


I like your logic. :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's a drivers car, so don't expect the paint to be flawless.
> There may also be heavy deposits of brake dust after driving through the mountains on the way there.


Your car looked amazing Pete :thumbup::thumbup: A pleasure to meet you as well.



TylerO28 said:


> tossed in some beetle headrests today...
> 
> i'm actually quite happy with them!


Pics Please!



cbs_24 said:


> I finally decided that there's no reason I can do maintenance on million dollar fighter jets and then have take my car in to the dealer for its own maintenance.


Haha yup, makes sense to me!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Unitronic stage 1 chip! Works very well with BSA intake and magnaflow exhaust. Pulls well up to 6.5k XD


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

darkorb said:


> Unitronic stage 1 chip! Works very well with BSA intake and magnaflow exhaust. Pulls well up to 6.5k XD


Good for you Rob! You gotta take me for a boot in it. Curious how Unitronic is with the 2.5


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

playing around with this stupid civic last night haha! 

car is mk6 2.5l unitronic stage 2 with intake/exhaust.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Installed new stainless oil pan bolts.added a touch of thread locker.now on my way for a new oil return line

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

finally started working on it for the first time in a few days. Everyone check the build thread later tonight for pics :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5680729-2.5l-Stage-3-build-thread


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Test fit my new wheels  Pretty excited to get them to this point


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Took my front bumper off to inspect my rad support. Its cracked need a new one. Lower cover is broken aswell so I plan to buy a votex lip while im at it .


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

I replaced the water pump and thermostat, and a coolant flush while I was there. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Clayed, polished, scratch removed, waxed and washed it today.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Clayed, polished, scratch removed, waxed and washed it today.


 what's the best method to remove scratches? It seems like every time my car is down I get a bunch more scratches and dents from just sitting in the garage


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> what's the best method to remove scratches? It seems like every time my car is down I get a bunch more scratches and dents from just sitting in the garage


 Well I guess I should get more specific. I have rubbing compound which I use because my car is white. I'm not sure if it'll stain darker Colors. I have Voodoo scratch remover that to be honest just smoothed out swirl marks. I also use wet 2k grit, with detail spray, then rub compound, polish, then wax. If you want to be safe see if the dealer will take care of em. They will usually do paintless dent and scratch repair. My dealer does. And I didn't get charged the one time they did it. 

Ps, the car is getting a color change next year, so I'm experimenting with ways to remove scratches. It worked ok, but there are still a few from being rear ended that I'm afraid to work on ha


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Rinsed off all the damn pollen. :banghead: and ordered a set of Solo Werks S1 coilovers.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

AngeloM3 said:


> Rinsed off all the damn pollen. :banghead: and ordered a set of Solo Werks S1 coilovers.


 
Nice...I'm thinking about ordering them soon myself.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> Nice...I'm thinking about ordering them soon myself.


 I only read one bad thing about them here on Vortex... someone said they were bouncy at high speeds. The person that said that never came back to answer peoples questions, so not sure if he/she is just trolling. 

I've read a lot of positive reviews of them here on Vortex and other popular VW forums. I've even gone to the extent of private messaging someone that's had them for a few months to get their opinion on them after riding on them for a while.... still positive. 

Since I don't want to go super low... and the price is respectable... I'm giving them a go! 

Next on the shopping list............ wheels!:laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

TLC by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr 

Changed my oil, rotated my tires, and cleaned my cold air filter. All in prep for my road trip down to Charlotte on Friday. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Trying to get a brembo bbk off a local today so I can install Thursday. Getting all the tools I need ready for Thursday and Friday as well. Putting my camber plates back in the front, and slamming the car as low as the coils will go. Anyone have polished oil cap and coolant cap Jcaps they want to sell?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

How come youre getting a BBK?


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Changed my oil, rotated my tires, and cleaned my cold air filter. All in prep for my road trip down to Charlotte on Friday. :beer:


 Hey, come out to our little GTG on Sunday. 

1:30 here: http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/420214/restaurant/Matthews/Buffalo-Wild-Wings-Charlotte


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> How come youre getting a BBK?


 Local bought a brembo bbk for his 2010 Wolfy for looks and he's trading the car in for something else. As I figured my wheels don't fit over them  18" is the smallest that'll clear them. Guess I'll just get new oem stuff :thumbdown:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Hey, come out to our little GTG on Sunday.
> 
> 1:30 here: http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/420214/restaurant/Matthews/Buffalo-Wild-Wings-Charlotte


 Yeah I should make it out to that.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I worked on my coolant tank for my awic setup. It will fit in the stock battery location. My first tig welding project. I still need to turn 2 more 3/4 npt bungs, and weld in a cap.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

installed new OEM powder coated red gti brakes today... 

red carriers and red calipers... i'm happy to have larger rears to help match the front porsche boxster calipers up front... tomorrow i'm doing new pads up front. rotors are nearly brand new!


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed splash guards today.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

got it flashed today


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Drove it 300 miles to Charlotte for a week. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally was able to bring it home!!!!!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed an Optima battery 

There were no optima batteries that are available for the car (checked Autozone and Pep Boys). So I had to do a good visual measuring and found that the 34R series battery will fit fine in the stock battery area. The only thing is the positive terminal. That has to be modified to a flat/straight terminal rather than the stock "L" shaped one. All in all it works and I can still use the stock battery cover. 










Cleaned up my seats 









Oh and gave her a quick wash


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

The status update.
*Finally installed my ST coilovers and lowered it.* Mild by vortex standards, but I like it, although there is certainly some adjusting to do before getting it aligned. I think the front needs to come down a bit still. I have ~8-10 threads up front (2.5 cm or ~1 inch between the bottom perch and upper end link mount) and about the same amount of threads in the back. 

The installation.
This was my first time doing a suspension install and I was doing it solo, so it took me a lot longer than I was expecting. Did the rears first and they were pretty much a breeze. The hardest part was threading the lower strut bolt without forcing it. Then I moved to the driver's side front. From the get-go I was planning to do it the official Bentley route (removing ball join bolts that hold the hub to the LCA and axle removal). I did this on the driver's side. First problem encountered was that the axle was completely stuck in the hub. Had to run to AutoZone in the sportwagen and rent a "hub puller" part number 27037. In my opinion this should be called a hub pusher, as it mounts to the hub with wheel bolts, and a shaft is turned to push the axle out of the hub. I attached a 17mm deep socket to compensate for a short shaft on the tool. That slowly/safely pushed the axle out. Looks like the splines of the axle were rusted to the splines in the hub. Axle out, invaluable metalnerd strut spreader inserted, the strut came out pretty easily. The part part was putting it all back together. _Doing this part solo was a pain in the ass._ The hub assembly is pretty heavy and I didn't want to put too much pressure on any part of the axle. I've read stories of the CV join getting f'ed or the axle falling out of the transmission with too much trauma applied, so I was pretty worried about messing something up. The steps I used to get the assembly back together is this: reconnected hub to LCA, inserted/aligned strut to hub, turned wheel fully left, inserted axle, aligned axle splines, and then used the old axle bolt to pull it into the hub. On the passenger side, I used the 2x4 method with spring compressors and did not remove the axle. Did this side in about 1.5 hours total. 

The verdict.
Install was a bit of a PITA (the driver's side mostly), but I'm glad I did it myself. Learned a lot and saved some money. Next time I might try the 2x4 method on both sides. The coils in their current setup feel like the stock suspension but maybe just a bit more feeling of the road. No noises at all. I've yet to fully test out handling, but I'm very pleased so far. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Used it for a picture of the sunset.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Havent been on here in a while but

tucked my fusebox


DSCN9585 by spartanrabbit09, on Flickr


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Washed it, hand rubbed a few scratches out of it, hand rubbed all flat surfaces with Mirror Glaze, Waxed the entire car, cleaned winter out of door jambs, detailed interior and finished under hood, fixed a few items, cleaned wheels, and went for a drive


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have two mkv Rabbits now, so I'm looking for something to do to my CW to keep me from getting rid of it. The UG is completely stock, fresh slate for me to start over I guess. Went to trade the CW in on a BRZ limited and the dealer won't take it because it has far to many modifications... So either looking to trade it for a mk4 R32 plus cash on my end, or I'm talking to a few people on a few non VW's but its looking like I may be trading it for a stanced 350z. I would say its a fair trade off. Faster, more power, a little lighter I think, similar mpg, and RWD for hooning fun!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I have two mkv Rabbits now, so I'm looking for something to do to my CW to keep me from getting rid of it. The UG is completely stock, fresh slate for me to start over I guess. Went to trade the CW in on a BRZ limited and the dealer won't take it because it has far to many modifications... So either looking to trade it for a mk4 R32 plus cash on my end, or I'm talking to a few people on a few non VW's but its looking like I may be trading it for a stanced 350z. I would say its a fair trade off. Faster, more power, a little lighter I think, similar mpg, and RWD for hooning fun!



What sort of mods do you have on your CW that make it untradeable?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> What sort of mods do you have on your CW that make it untradeable?


Different ecu for one. Non Rabbit interior parts. Coilovers, and I lengthened and tucked a lot of hoses, harnesses, plus I told them they can take it with the 6 speed transmission, or I can give them the Rabbit with the 5 speed that doesn't have 1st gear. 

Subie dealer won't touch the car. Even tho I said on the lot it'll sell in a week. They don't care, won't pass trade in inspection because it doesn't generally match the dealer window sticker when the car was purchased new. Trade or private sell is my only option. Even if I put it back to stock I'm pretty sure its blacklisted at that dealer, and besides it won't have the factory ecu no matter what


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

having a chipped ecu is NOT something they black list a car over...

it is either one of 2 things...
1: janky looking install stuff. if it looks anything shy of oem dealer level install (i doubt dealer install could ever compare to what we do) they wont go near it. 
or
2: they don't want to deal with a car that looks like it's been beat! if they see anything outside of what a "rabbit" looks like they're scared. subarus sell all the time on their lots with COBB tuning access ports and i'm sure tons of mods... 
BUT guess what ones are first to sell! the oem NON abused/molested car every single time...

even us car guys would rather buy an untouched car over a built one (unless you're not really a car guy) because we know just as well as that dealer knows there is always something that needs fixing. and if THEY can't put their reputation on YOUR work they'll pass!

i digress a CHIP won't matter to a dealer...A overly played with car will... 
look at it like this...
a mod list like lets say, new gti bumper, gti seats, new headlights, steering wheel. and lowered on coils....

to a dealer that car was in a collison, needed all those new parts and you bought from wrecking yard all of the parts to do the repair...

get it? it sucks but its life


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> having a chipped ecu is NOT something they black list a car over...
> 
> it is either one of 2 things...
> 1: janky looking install stuff. if it looks anything shy of oem dealer level install (i doubt dealer install could ever compare to what we do) they wont go near it.
> ...


x99999

Its why people bring their cars back to stock before they sell it. Hell I wouldnt take any car that looks like it has been molested....smh


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> having a chipped ecu is NOT something they black list a car over...
> 
> it is either one of 2 things...
> 1: janky looking install stuff. if it looks anything shy of oem dealer level install (i doubt dealer install could ever compare to what we do) they wont go near it.
> ...


which nothing on my car is jank. Everything was done so clean and well even with the billet valve cover didn't throw them any hint. The deciding factor was they wanted to inspect it before they gave me a trade in offer, and I said ok... They took it across the lot to the VW garage and scanned it, my car has a new ecu from dealer replacement and I guess they did not do something right because the ecu reads another vin other than mine. That's the only reason. Only after that they said it had to much work for them to take the risk of it sitting on the lot. On the 3 piece wheels it would have gone in a week for 12k or so. VW would have taken it on a trade but the Subie office would not. Also has 6 speed trans not the 5 speed it came with. That's another reason why. I told them I have all oem parts I can either reinstall or bring up there to include with the car. They would have taken my car on consignment and used my cut of what they sold it for toward my loan, but that meant I had to drop 26,850$ on the BRZ right there when I was hoping to only pay 18-19k with trade in. 

Nobody gave nothing but compliments on how nice the car is, but its how it looks when its put to paper unfortunately.. I would trade in the UG, but I still owe 3k on it and its bone stock to.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also the only reason any car tuneable with Cobb gets resold with it is because the AP is never transferable to another ecu or vin#. Once it marries a ecu its done. You have to pay again to reset it. At least that's how they work with the MS3. If the dude with the Z doesn't want to trade for my CW Rabbit, I'm gonna pay off the last 3k on the UG and trade that in on a BRZ, keep the CW as a daily. 

I can't believe I almost have 80k miles on this Rabbit already  It's very clean tho


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> which nothing on my car is jank. Everything was done so clean and well even with the billet valve cover didn't throw them any hint. The deciding factor was they wanted to inspect it before they gave me a trade in offer, and I said ok... They took it across the lot to the VW garage and scanned it, my car has a new ecu from dealer replacement and I guess they did not do something right because the ecu reads another vin other than mine. That's the only reason. Only after that they said it had to much work for them to take the risk of it sitting on the lot. On the 3 piece wheels it would have gone in a week for 12k or so. VW would have taken it on a trade but the Subie office would not. Also has 6 speed trans not the 5 speed it came with. That's another reason why. I told them I have all oem parts I can either reinstall or bring up there to include with the car. They would have taken my car on consignment and used my cut of what they sold it for toward my loan, but that meant I had to drop 26,850$ on the BRZ right there when I was hoping to only pay 18-19k with trade in.
> 
> Nobody gave nothing but compliments on how nice the car is, but its how it looks when its put to paper unfortunately.. I would trade in the UG, but I still owe 3k on it and its bone stock to.


That's exactly what I was saying... It's probably amazing if I know what you're looking at, but for some stupid reason dealers dont get it

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> That's exactly what I was saying... It's probably amazing if I know what you're looking at, but for some stupid reason dealers dont get it
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Oh gotcha. Sorry totally mis took what you said eace:

Also I dealt with the same sales guy that held a BRZ limited for me to test drive last week. I should have spoke up when I heard him tell me I had a nice ass GTI. Also think the plaid seats which 9/10 people that see my car say "nice GTi" I just say thanks as I'm usually never dealing with people who really care about the car, just in passing. 

So it could have been a situation where hey cool gti, pops hood, :sly: hey wait a minute :screwy: But I had the title in hand, they new right off the bat it was a 2.5l Rabbit. 

Also glad I chose not to notch the frame, cuz the VW used car inspector drives a bagged mk4 and I low he looked :laugh: if I did the car is salvaged lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Technically it isn't salvage if you notch, but if you were to get in a wreck, insurance companies would NEVER EVER cover a loss when the frame has blatantly been tampered with...it's a fine line i'm sure, but how could the dealer change the title to salvage if it's never been in any sort of wreck?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Technically it isn't salvage if you notch, but if you were to get in a wreck, insurance companies would NEVER EVER cover a loss when the frame has blatantly been tampered with...it's a fine line i'm sure, but how could the dealer change the title to salvage if it's never been in any sort of wreck?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


The inspector comes to local meets I've talked to him about it awhile back. It goes like this: 
Car comes in looks stock, but previously slammed on its nuts botched frame smoothly done can't really tell. 

Car is given the quick inspection given the :thumbup: 

Deal is made, dealer now owns car, you have no legal contracts to it. 

Then dealer does in depth inspection before it goes on the lot. They then find the notch. They can not sell it so it goes to a salvage lot. VW employee did this with his leased rabbit. Even had mk4 springs on the front struts. 

So now they take there time going over the checklist. Dealers know who we all are if they are into the scene.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol isn't that true!!!

every dealer in my area within 75 miles KNOWS my car...

they all know I've got a turbo on it, they know nothing on the car is oem. and i'm pretty damn sure NO dealer would even want to take my car for a trade in lol

I'm pretty sure it'd be just offensive if they did offer me anything lol

I have all of the reciepts from all of my mods, and i'm pretty sure they'd not even touch an 1/8th of the money i've dropped into that thing


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> lol isn't that true!!!
> 
> every dealer in my area within 75 miles KNOWS my car...
> 
> ...


That would probably hold true if you sold it to anyone though. Unfortunately its just part of modding. As far as i'm concerned i will be keeping my car until it falls apart.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah no doubt i'll be keeping this car til the wheels fall off...

anyway today... I finally got around to installing the euro rear bulb holders. I was rolling modified oem ones... but now I have the legit euro setup. i ALSO picked up a leak detection pump.

I've been getting a persistent evap code, so i'm starting with the biggest lump. i've been researching and think i MAY have found a way to delete it though! YAY!!!:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Meeting with HMF today about having front and rear tubular control arms made. 

Also hitting the bank to inquire on a loan to buy my buddies R32 and he takes the CW Rabbit. I'll still be around with my UG if the bank approves it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Meeting with HMF today about having front and rear tubular control arms made.
> 
> Also hitting the bank to inquire on a loan to buy my buddies R32 and he takes the CW Rabbit. I'll still be around with my UG if the bank approves it.


Good luck :thumbup:


Received my new red coil packs, new fuel filter and cabin filter. Spark plugs will be here either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

itskohler said:


> UM tunedl!


Jealous


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Got H&R sport springs installed at eurocode tuning today!
Lovin it so far.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Not exactly what I did to my 2.5, but what we did to my friends 2.5.

Needed to replace the rad support on Steve's (somewhiteguy on Vortex) Rabbit. Also had some new wheel wells, votex lip and Thunderbunndy sides to install. 

Had to be on the hottest day of the year eh Steve? lol! Good times none the less :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

pics of the finished product?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hottest day evert...In Canada?! What was it, 75?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Hottest day evert...In Canada?! What was it, 75?


In Canada I think it'd be 24°C eh?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I couldn't tell you what the converison is without using Google.

I am however from America, and that trumps all...including my ignorance.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I couldn't tell you what the converison is without using Google.
> 
> I am however from America, and that trumps all...including my ignorance.


*AMERICA*... F*ck ya :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Or Amercia depending on where you draw your party lines, hahaha.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Hottest day evert...In Canada?! What was it, 75?


Ha ha ha guys.. It was more like 100F and crazy humid out.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I know, it seems like everyone is getting that weather. Just saw an oppurtunity to poke fun, apologies. :beer:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I know, it seems like everyone is getting that weather. Just saw an oppurtunity to poke fun, apologies. :beer:


It's all good! :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> It's all good! :beer:


Had one of the *best times of my life in Canada :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Got a flat.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mldouthi said:


> Got a flat.


Question for you... 
Running in there without the fender liner, are you sketched out about a rock or some other debris hitting your leak detection pump and screwing up fuel and breather lines? I'd try to fab up something like an old license plate folded up and mounted to protect that stuff.
It's a pretty expensive little part that could really ruin your day if it went

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Question for you...
> Running in there without the fender liner, are you sketched out about a rock or some other debris hitting your leak detection pump and screwing up fuel and breather lines? I'd try to fab up something like an old license plate folded up and mounted to protect that stuff.
> It's a pretty expensive little part that could really ruin your day if it went
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!



I havent really thought about it. But that doesnt sound like a bad idea. thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mldouthi said:


> I havent really thought about it. But that doesnt sound like a bad idea. thanks. :thumbup:


 I just want your car on the road for life lol
Glad to help

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

mldouthi said:


> Got a flat.


 :laugh: Monster Rabbit!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

hit 72.5 k miles today. 









test video from my makeshift rig. 




 
playing around with some lighting


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Geez, judging by the image size and how it still shows signs of heavy compression, that must be a mighty fine camera you got there.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Added another brother to my Jetta: 2011 E90 BMW M3 :laugh:


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> test video from my makeshift rig.


 what kind of camera are you using for the video?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

replaced my turbo oil return line yesterday... much happier with a nicer length line knowing that there is NO chance of restriction. i still get concerned about the return line being so low, but i suppose with crank case pressure and the oil pump pushing i think it's safe... 

that and i took a little look at finally installing my lower control arms... i have aluminum cc lcas and havent yet gotten them on... so maybe next week i can get them done. then i'll do a little alignment action


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Geez, judging by the image size and how it still shows signs of heavy compression, that must be a mighty fine camera you got there.


 lol it is a nice camera, i wish i knew how to use all of its functions better. practice makes perfect. 



logoris said:


> what kind of camera are you using for the video?


 panasonic lumix G2 micro 4/3 camera, not a dslr but sorta similar. crossbreed between point and shoot camera style technology being very small and lightweight but with interchangeable lenses like a dslr. 


also today i paid about $30 for a full tank of premium 
gotta love how gas prices are finally starting to come down a bit


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> lol it is a nice camera, i wish i knew how to use all of its functions better. practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> panasonic lumix G2 micro 4/3 camera, not a dslr but sorta similar. crossbreed between point and shoot camera style technology being very small and lightweight but with interchangeable lenses like a dslr.


 well its pretty good quality, did u have the mount hooded to the seat? you could notice slight bounce to it? i use my go pro on the suction cup and it seems steady


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

logoris said:


> well its pretty good quality, did u have the mount hooded to the seat? you could notice slight bounce to it? i use my go pro on the suction cup and it seems steady


 i spread the tripod legs out in the back. lol 

and here is a link to that camera


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

put my 2.5L up for sale. 

oh, my mk1 2.5L :wave:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> put my 2.5L up for sale.
> 
> oh, my mk1 2.5L :wave:


 I saw that this morning. GLWS!


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> i spread the tripod legs out in the back. lol
> 
> and here is a link to that camera


 very nice, 


here's and easy cheap mount you could try it would be much more sturdy 

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...43656-my-6-diy-headrest-car-camera-mount.html


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I pulled out the engine cover and the skeletal remains of the old intake box. Then I zip-tied the sensor out of the way. Then I just ordered some new LED lights for my side markers and interior lights. (Thanks to thygreyt for answers to some of my noob questions)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Moved the battery to the center of the car. Car handles better. With that oem battery centered instead of at one of the ends. I can tell. 

Also changed the oil to Mobil 1 motor is fully broken in. Took a pointless trip to Columbus and back to do so lol. 

Now hunting for some pieces to set the car apart.. Anyone have a spare fuse box harness and engine harness?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Moved the battery to the center of the car. Car handles better. With that oem battery centered instead of at one of the ends. I can tell.
> 
> Also changed the oil to Mobil 1 motor is fully broken in. Took a pointless trip to Columbus and back to do so lol.
> 
> Now hunting for some pieces to set the car apart.. Anyone have a spare fuse box harness and engine harness?


 I have a complete manual engine harness. I think one of the coil pack has those annoyin little tabs broken but it clips in fine.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I have a complete manual engine harness. I think one of the coil pack has those annoyin little tabs broken but it clips in fine.


 I need it to cut up to lengthen the coil plugs so I can run it under the coolant hoses up behing the head.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*What did I do to it?*

I traded it in! Fiat 500 Cabrio. Hate to be a fair weather friend, but I need to put my concentration elsewhere. 

I wish I could say that it's bee a fun ride, but all in all, I wish I'd kept my Mk5 GTI. 

The Cabrio is fun though. 

See you at SoWo next year. Yeah, I'm still going. I'll just be speaking Italian.:wave:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> I traded it in! Fiat 500 Cabrio. Hate to be a fair weather friend, but I need to put my concentration elsewhere.
> 
> I wish I could say that it's bee a fun ride, but all in all, I wish I'd kept my Mk5 GTI.
> 
> ...


 Should have gotten an Abarth... 2000$ more way better car.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Should have gotten an Abarth... 2000$ more way better car.


 It's still a Fiat...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> It's still a Fiat...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 Yup, Fiat is the company. Fiat is a great company, Abarth is a great car, pretty peppy too. I ran into one and it was almost just as fast as my Rabbit. If we were on a road course that Abarth would smoke me.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd still never buy a car from a company that used J.lo as their Main advertising icon... And now Charlie sheen? I'm all for a fun little ride, but any car with a"gucci" collection version is a girl car...
Then again most rabbits I see have women drivers, so i'm really no better
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd never trade a VW for a Fiat, ever. I dont care if its an ugly MK3 with mis-matched bumpers, it would still not get as much **** as a Fiat. 

The only people I have seen driving those are 40yr old cougars and flamboyantly gay guys, that's gotta say something about the image of the car.


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> I'd still never buy a car from a company that used J.lo as their Main advertising icon... And now Charlie sheen? I'm all for a fun little ride, but any car with a"gucci" collection version is a girl car...
> Then again most rabbits I see have women drivers, so i'm really no better
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 They multiply!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I'd never trade a VW for a Fiat, ever. I dont care if its an ugly MK3 with mis-matched bumpers, it would still not get as much **** as a Fiat.
> 
> The only people I have seen driving those are 40yr old cougars and flamboyantly gay guys, that's gotta say something about the image of the car.


 Pretty sure my girlfriend would dump me if I got a Fiat. Limp wrist syndrome...

Then my dad would disown me for my lack of masculinity and the gay guy at my work would try to check my dinger out at the urinals.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'd still never buy a car from a company that used J.lo as their Main advertising icon... And now Charlie sheen? I'm all for a fun little ride, but any car with a"gucci" collection version is a girl car...
> Then again most rabbits I see have women drivers, so i'm really no better
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Have you seen the Victoria Beckham edition Range Rover. I would drive that in a heartbeat. 



itskohler said:


> I'd never trade a VW for a Fiat, ever. I dont care if its an ugly MK3 with mis-matched bumpers, it would still not get as much **** as a Fiat.
> 
> The only people I have seen driving those are 40yr old cougars and flamboyantly gay guys, that's gotta say something about the image of the car.


 I heard NLS is getting one for a track car...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pic of said Spice Girl designed Range Rover, its called the Evoque:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also just after making that Range Rover post I left to go to my store. The car started up fine but upon startup I heard a heavy clunk against the top of the hood. Just thought it was my catchcan hose so thought nothing of it. Let the car fully warm up, I then go to put it into reverse and it won't go into gear. I try first it went in and moved. I got it into reverse started to drive away. As I got to the end of my complex to turn onto the main road as I hit speed I hear a huge bang look in the rearview mirror and it was a f*ckin **** that was sleeping in my bay. 

My valve cover is covered in this gross grime, and there are panic **** prints on my hood! Lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Panic **** prints...hahaha I feel bad for the animal but your choice of words is classic.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Panic **** prints...hahaha I feel bad for the animal but your choice of words is classic.


 Eh I'm on my phone and don't want to spell it wrong, so ya ha no racism here :thumbup: 

I started to smell that thing frying. It had to go down the downpipe to get out and the car was 190* before I started driving. I guess I'm gonna have to put some chicken wire around the subframe. I had burnt sh*t on my valve cover yesterday and now it makes sense because I thought it was coagulated oil blown up the spark plug tunnel but the plug and seal were fine.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I always thought that rabbit commercial was cool...wish they'd have made that black white and gray"harlequin" style rabbit... Would have been neat to see

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I always thought that rabbit commercial was cool...wish they'd have made that black white and gray"harlequin" style rabbit... Would have been neat to see
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Do it. Paint it up like the one in the commercial


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do it. Paint it up like the one in the commercial


 Never have to worry about paint matching!

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Never have to worry about paint matching!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup: That kinda stuff only works on 5 door cars tho. It's odd on 3 door


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So true. Has anyone built one? Id be really surprised if it hasnt been done some time before. Id love to see a new harlequin styled rabbit/golf.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> So true. Has anyone built one? Id be really surprised if it hasnt been done some time before. Id love to see a new harlequin styled rabbit/golf.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


 If mine was a 5 door I would paint it like the mk3 harlequin!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Today I plastidipped my wheels to test this new color...not super happy with it so it's coming off, but figured I'd share anyways. It's black plastidip with tons of gold metallizer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Are those 19's?


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Installed my clear side markers and replaced the halogens with LEDs. The stock ECS LEDs were too big though so I had to file off the opening in the side marker a bit to make it fit.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Are those 19's?


 18s. The camera is on the ground, which makes the car look 4x4 and the wheels slightly large.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Day dreaming about having it back.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Installed a Nardi woodgrain steering wheel with Momo Boss quick disconnect into my buddies GTI. In turn he gave me his stock wheel and I installed it :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Installed a Nardi woodgrain steering wheel with Momo Boss quick disconnect into my buddies GTI. In turn he gave me his stock wheel and I installed it :thumbup:


 Did he keep the clockspring installed? Momo is making new style hubs that I heard the clockspring has to come out just like the nardi and nrg hubs.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Did he keep the clockspring installed? Momo is making new style hubs that I heard the clockspring has to come out just like the nardi and nrg hubs.


 I kept the clockspring in as the momo hub fit perfectly. The real problem with the momo hub to the quick disconnect is even with the wheel pushed all the way in via the adjuster, it sticks out way to far for my liking. The quick dosconnect hub took up like 3" and if it werent for that, it would be sweet. 

I can post some pics up tonight when I get a chance.


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Installed a Nardi woodgrain steering wheel with Momo Boss quick disconnect into my buddies GTI. In turn he gave me his stock wheel and I installed it :thumbup:


 Pics! Does the stock GTI wheel have MFC? I'm tempted to buy the module and get an MFC steering wheel.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I kept the clockspring in as the momo hub fit perfectly. The real problem with the momo hub to the quick disconnect is even with the wheel pushed all the way in via the adjuster, it sticks out way to far for my liking. The quick dosconnect hub took up like 3" and if it werent for that, it would be sweet.
> 
> I can post some pics up tonight when I get a chance.


 I used to have a Nardi wood wheel and momo hub and the fitment was perfect. I'm trying to trade my mk6 leather msfw for the same setup again.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also GTA can you tell me which size wheel he got when you post pics?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm getting rid of my shiny chrome nose


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cleaned the car and wheels hopfully I can get them back on sometime soon.:banghead:


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Took a few quick pics of my still very stock-looking wagon. 
















Need money for upgrades!:banghead:


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

cleaned a giant bird deuce off my windshield :banghead: I can't fathom how a bird could fly judging its size by the size of its dump... last time I park near a tree at work.. and i added stickers, and measured for the next big project :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Butched it up... 










Washed both of them.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bent a new Cai section of the intake. Also replacing the velocity stack with just a regular 3" filter. Cleaned the tops of the frame rails. I really need to have that crap tucked inside or under the frame along with the fuse box. 

Ordered another Mishimoto radiator. Full DIY on that when I install it. 
Getting ready to put the bumper back on for the day.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Bent a new Cai section of the intake. Also replacing the velocity stack with just a regular 3" filter. Cleaned the tops of the frame rails. I really need to have that crap tucked inside or under the frame along with the fuse box.
> 
> Ordered another Mishimoto radiator. Full DIY on that when I install it.
> Getting ready to put the bumper back on for the day.


 Do you have a Facebook? Let's be friends.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

installed AWE catback. Between that, my Carbonio CAI, and USP test pipe, my car is obnoxiously loud. Sounds like complete murder at WOT. DDD


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Do you have a Facebook? Let's be friends.


 No I don't have one.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No I don't have one.


 THATS BRISK BABY!


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

hit 68,000 miles.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Do you have a Facebook? Let's be friends.


 You can request me here. And pm me whenever. I'm *always* on! Or txt me. 

Next month will be big. Gonna start welding charge piping and downpipe if I can just settle on a turbo. 

Also the new radiator and I need to get free time to install the oil cooler.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> THATS BRISK BABY!


 Lol.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

"That's so fu(king brisk baby"


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Lol.


 Brisk Kevin. So brisk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Brisk Kevin. So brisk.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 I guess I'm lost... What's goin on here


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I guess I'm lost... What's goin on here


 I want you on top of me naked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> I want you on top of me naked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 While playing the harmonica.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't...I just... 


:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:what:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

opcorn:

That is so brisk.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I sense a new vinyl sticker...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No I don't have one.


 That's a pretty clean intake!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I sense a new vinyl sticker...


 It's got to catch on more. My buddy and I tried to bring this back in High school back in 2002.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I can get em made an just the 2.5 owners can have em. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> That's a pretty clean intake!


 I made all of the piping, bungs and all. A full 304 stainless version is coming until the turbo. Ordered black silicone couplers. The red is the only 4 ply I could find locally.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I can get em made an just the 2.5 owners can have em. :thumbup:


 Haha do it. I'll take one!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I can get em made an just the 2.5 owners can have em. :thumbup:


 Yes!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Already sent it to a buddy of mine. eace: Even though I am not a 2.5 driver for a while I'm still takin one. :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Already sent it to a buddy of mine. eace: Even though I am not a 2.5 driver for a while I'm still takin one. :laugh:


 Count me in. The 2.5s gotta stick together. 

And in 'what I did today news', I tried to fix the stupid air intake sensor. I pulled the airbox and crap out a couple of days ago. Everything was fine and then a day into it all being gone, I got a CEL. I figured it was because the sensor was just tied to another hose in the engine and that it wasn't getting the air flow properly (stupid little sensor). 

Then I popped the hood after work and found the cabling had been cut clean in half. I guess some of the slack got pulled into and shredded by a radiator fan. So today I used some butt clamps to reconnect the sensor and taped it up. Now I have to wait and see if the CEL goes away. 

Oh, and my shocks and springs got here today.  Can't wait to put them on.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Cleaned the interior, washed, clay bar, and wax. First time doing a clay bar, lotta work but definitely worth the time. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

screwed around with getting the tiguan's cup holder to work in the rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> I want you on top of me naked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 brisking on another level! :thumbup:


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

My mom wanted to drive it on the way back from Costco, so I let her ( she drives a MkIV 1.9 TDI) and was laughing at her face when she stepped on it on the highway, she likes it and commented how much see misses her Z34 Monte Carlo after diving my car...LOL :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SilverJetta2.5 said:


> My mom wanted to drive it on the way back from Costco, so I let her ( she drives a MkIV 1.9 TDI) and was laughing at her face when she stepped on it on the highway, she likes it and commented how much see misses her Z34 Monte Carlo after diving my car...LOL :laugh:


 Tell her to flash it. It'll be more fun then the 2.5


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Tell her to flash it. It'll be more fun then the 2.5


 Oh gawsh... Quit being so brisk! 

You can flash me anytime....


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

dont turn this into the mkv forum lol.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

its brisk baby.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Had someone put on Solo Werks S1 coilovers. In picture the front and back are spun all the way down... front is 24ftg, back 23 1/4ftg, I wasn't there when he installed them... but I would of asked to get rid of that ugly reverse rake. 

I'm scraping the lip and side skirts all over town, so this weekend I'm lifting the front up 1" and the back up 2 1/2". Yah yah yah... I'm a pansy :screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So I take it the shop left on the helpers?


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So I take it the shop left on the helpers?


 
Yah I asked them to keep the helpers in. It's my daily, so I'm not looking to slam it and I wanted to keep it a somewhat comfortable ride. 

Next on the "To Do List" 
BUY WHEELS!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

AngeloM3 said:


> Yah I asked them to keep the helpers in. It's my daily, so I'm not looking to slam it and I wanted to keep it a somewhat comfortable ride.
> 
> Next on the "To Do List"
> BUY WHEELS!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> dont turn this into the mkv forum lol.


 Couldnt help myself lol


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ordered a set of H&R Sport Springs and Koni Yellows to hold me off until I go air.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Relocated the PS res, deleted the bracket.


----------



## CECJetta09 (Mar 8, 2012)

NLS Short shifter, 42dd bushings and verdict bushings!! Feels amazing!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Relocated the PS res, deleted the bracket.


 Can I get a pic of the entire bay. That fuse box looks smaller than the mkv fuse box. If it is I wonder if I can retro fit it.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Can I get a pic of the entire bay. That fuse box looks smaller than the mkv fuse box. If it is I wonder if I can retro fit it.


 Brisk, baby!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I converted my North American spec taillights to European spec by modifying the bulb holders. Installed some amber signal bulbs.

I also performed the same modification on a second set of European spec bulb holders. I've ordered some appropriate bulbs from eBay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it just me or is that throttle body super tiny?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Transmission out officially







and my brand new OEM one going in









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Bought a new one. Too dark for pics, but I will get some up tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Changed my oil and then took a video of what could potentially be the loose* timing chain rattle* of death. The car is a 2007 with 50,500 miles on it. It's definitely louder than my 2009 2.5L.


The noise that I think is the timing chain is best heard when I put the camera under the car. Any advice from people with experience diagnosing the issue would be greatly appreciated! :beer:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Took a 2 hour drive to APTuning this morning. Got rid of my Unitronic flash in favor of UM. The drive home was much more fun than the drive out! :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

trudub said:


> Changed my oil and then took a video of what could potentially be the loose* timing chain rattle* of death. The car is a 2007 with 50,500 miles on it. It's definitely louder than my 2009 2.5L.


Im not hearing anything out of the ordinary here. Just sounds like the usual valve ticking noise that mostly all VWs do, nothing to be worried about. Youll know when its the timing chain, sounds different and alot louder.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally changed the fuel filter. Not much to it, but had to be done.

More fun was to make the list of what will be done next month:
- Order and install test pipe
- Order and install CAI
- Drive to Gainesville, FL to flash my ECU with UM software

I wonder how much HP I get from all this, knowing I am running now on the old ECU and 150 hp.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

put a new alternator in :banghead:


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

turbo charger


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cdf2.5 said:


> turbo charger


welcome to your new addiction...hope you have extra cash moneys for when things go boom... Mine all started with the turbo setup, but I would go back

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> welcome to your new addiction...hope you have extra cash moneys for when things go boom... Mine all started with the turbo setup, but I would go back
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


You would, or you wouldn't go back?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i did an oil change. here is a quick teaser video.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Installed Sparco steering wheel.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

nickbeezy said:


> i did an oil change. here is a quick teaser video.


most dramatic oil change ever :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

trudub said:


> most dramatic oil change ever :thumbup:


lmao, yeah the music made it dramatic i guess. i was just wanting to try filming something on the new rig i got.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Put on another 150 or so miles the past 3 days. Daily driving is much more enjoyable with my new tune. 

Finally got around to taking the engine cover off about 20 minutes ago. Starting to look like something under there


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> welcome to your new addiction...hope you have extra cash moneys for when things go boom... Mine all started with the turbo setup, but I would go back
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


i got a c2kit so im hoping its not gonna go boom


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> welcome to your new addiction...hope you have extra cash moneys for when things go boom... Mine all started with the turbo setup, but I would go back
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Noooo.. don't stay stuff like that, I have a dream of a reliable stage 1 Golf 2.5 and cash to get it as soon as MK6 kit is out, are you saying it's a pipe dream?


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

cdf2.5 said:


> i got a c2kit so im hoping its not gonna go boom





Wooshio said:


> Noooo.. don't stay stuff like that, I have a dream of a reliable stage 1 Golf 2.5 and cash to get it as soon as MK6 kit is out, are you saying it's a pipe dream?


I am pretty sure he is saying you need to have a slush fund or contingency fund to address other under-spec'd components - as you find them (by breaking them). 

Think: transmissions, clutches, axles, engine mounts, etc.


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> I am pretty sure he is saying you need to have a slush fund or contingency fund to address other under-spec'd components - as you find them (by breaking them).
> 
> Think: transmissions, clutches, axles, engine mounts, etc.


I figured as much, it would be interesing to get some info from people with turbos about how much stock parts can handle and how they failed ,etc. My plan is to do a reliable daily driver project with psi turned down to get 200 whp rather then a race car like most, so nothing major, I will also be getting a shop to do the install, so here is hoping for the best. I know I could go for SRI to do the same but I much prefer lower end FI power to high end, it just suits the character of the car more.


----------



## lowlifevw (Dec 13, 2011)

Well this week VW paid for my new transmission clutch and pressure plate because my bell housing took a crap. Only problem is when I drive over some bumps I get a clunking noise?:screwy: Oh well going back to the dealer I guess.


----------



## phish32786 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looked at the NLS Short Shifter sitting on my desk. Need to clear coat the engraved part so it doesn't rust.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would do it all over again, but i've had to buy new parts almost weekly. Like a new transmission, clutch and flywheel, new axle (had it's own issues before) maf sensor,evap stuff etc... Just get some cash saved up... It'll help ease the big blows. 
New Trans from VW is 3600 bucks btw... Yup I had to buy a new one...just do home work and search you'll find deals. My Trans was only a grand...still lots of cash money I would prefer to save.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Wooshio said:


> I figured as much, it would be interesing to get some info from people with turbos about how much stock parts can handle and how they failed ,etc. My plan is to do a reliable daily driver project with psi turned down to get 200 whp rather then a race car like most, so nothing major, I will also be getting a shop to do the install, so here is hoping for the best. I know I could go for SRI to do the same but I much prefer lower end FI power to high end, it just suits the character of the car more.


 Get stage 1 kit and be done with it. :thumbup:

I drive an auto, otherwise I would still be looking at my options too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I would do it all over again, but i've had to buy new parts almost weekly. Like a new transmission, clutch and flywheel, new axle (had it's own issues before) maf sensor,evap stuff etc... Just get some cash saved up... It'll help ease the big blows.
> New Trans from VW is 3600 bucks btw... Yup I had to buy a new one...just do home work and search you'll find deals. My Trans was only a grand...still lots of cash money I would prefer to save.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yup. My first 5 speed ate first gear on a road course. The 5 speed ratios are nice, just wish it wasn't made of glass! The 2.5 wasn't made with the intentions of high power and tq like some other economy cars were like the srt4, EVO, ms3. So things will break, also launches don't help either  

Still gonna give it a go, just a 6262 9-10 psi see what happens I don't need 500hp but the motor will handle it, many other things won't like the trans.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yup. My first 5 speed ate first gear on a road course. The 5 speed ratios are nice, just wish it wasn't made of glass! The 2.5 wasn't made with the intentions of high power and tq like some other economy cars were like the srt4, EVO, ms3. So things will break, also launches don't help either
> 
> Still gonna give it a go, just a 6262 9-10 psi see what happens I don't need 500hp but the motor will handle it, many other things won't like the trans.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

not funny when you are taking to yourself. trollface


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> not funny when you are taking to yourself. trollface


I wanted to ask you how those boc's are working out. Have a chance to get a set for next to nothing.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I wanted to ask you how those boc's are working out. Have a chance to get a set for next to nothing.


your like the 3rd person to ask me that in the past couple days. lol 

i absolutely love them b/c of the threaded shock body and adjustable dampening. they ride better and still handle than some of my friends bags, some handle like ****.

just make sure you have a good strut as your base(like h&r or b&g), not some racelands or cheap coils.

it has been a year and a half with no issues. it survives the ****ty roads here and the multiple road trips i take to nyc. if i didnt have those and left the car static, it probably wouldve been totaled from roads here.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> your like the 3rd person to ask me that in the past couple days. lol
> 
> i absolutely love them b/c of the threaded shock body and adjustable dampening. they ride better and still handle than some of my friends bags, some handle like ****.
> 
> ...


I have ST's. Cool I'll see if I can get a deal on them.


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Get stage 1 kit and be done with it. :thumbup:
> 
> I drive an auto, otherwise I would still be looking at my options too.


There is a couple of people I've heard of here who had it done with auto, I wonder how they faired, because I am thinking it should be able to handle stage 1 without too many issues as it's the same trans that's been used in faster cars then our 2.5s. Plus if there is a torque convertor upgrade out there for it, that would more then likely make it adequate for even stage 2.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*intake*

this 

makes the motor sound fantastic!


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

i especially like how the ambient air temp sensor has a hole fitting! :thumbup:


----------



## MDmk5 (Jun 6, 2012)

tay272 said:


> Im not hearing anything out of the ordinary here. Just sounds like the usual valve ticking noise that mostly all VWs do, nothing to be worried about. Youll know when its the timing chain, sounds different and alot louder.




Trudub mine sounds exactly the same, just that solid german engineering, i have about 78k have had that noise since around 50k too. lemme know if you find anything else i dont know!


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Speaking of oil changes, what is the 2.5's favorite oil? M1 synth? Regular? Brand?


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input on the timing chain noise guys. Gives me a little peace of mind -- still a little uneasy about it though!



Justin14 said:


> Speaking of oil changes, what is the 2.5's favorite oil? M1 synth? Regular? Brand?


I've used M1, Lubro-Moly 5w-40, and most recently Pentosin 5w-40. Think I like the Pentosin the best. Very subjective, I know. 





*As for what I did today:
*
Installed a BSH intake, cleaned the bay quite a bit, and applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant. Think some wire tucking is in order.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i poured some of this in there. has anybody else used MoS2 with their oil change before?

P1030378 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

No. Is it safe to use with forged internals or better yet a block that has been honed?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

*2.5l sounds oh so good*


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No. Is it safe to use with forged internals or better yet a block that has been honed?


im pretty sure it is safe with most motors, even built ones.
i only found good reviews about it on the bobistheoilguy forum. but nothing from the 5cyl. crowd.
im a strong liqui moly customer so i wanted to try some other products

i do think that the valvetrain lifters ticking quieted down a bit and car does feel smoother.

click


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> im pretty sure it is safe with most motors, even built ones.
> i only found good reviews about it on the bobistheoilguy forum. but nothing from the 5cyl. crowd.
> im a strong liqui moly customer so i wanted to try some other products
> 
> ...


Hm. Ya the shop that did my internals used Amsoil break in oil, and I currently have Amsoil 5w-30 in there. May try the LM stuff next go around. I'll most likely go back to Mobil 1 tho...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, these were the scientific article i read about it's properties.

i think the manual transmission and the cv axles might get some of this molybdenum disulphide treatment next. 

applications-for-lubrication

moly-basics

THE SUPER LUBRICANT

engineersedge

research review


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol internals

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol internals
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I only ask because I'm weary of these additives these companies come up with. Fuel injectors cleaner, octane booster, exhaust scents, that boost juice stuff DEI makes. Makes me wonder if they cause any harm.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Didn't do **** except drive to work. Too hot for anything else. :banghead:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I only ask because I'm weary of these additives these companies come up with. Fuel injectors cleaner, octane booster, exhaust scents, that boost juice stuff DEI makes. Makes me wonder if they cause any harm.


i also am skeptical about many of those additives, and i never use any additives. just quality oil and gas. maybe seafoam occasionally. but i have concluded that the MoS2 is safe, i hope to keep the car forever. so if an extra $7 might reduce wear on the motor in the long run, i think it will be worth it. but only time can tell and an oil analysis.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i also am skeptical about many of those additives, and i never use any additives. just quality oil and gas. maybe seafoam occasionally. but i have concluded that the MoS2 is safe, i hope to keep the car forever. so if an extra $7 might reduce wear on the motor in the long run, i think it will be worth it. but only time can tell and an oil analysis.


Also noticed I have almost no oil consumption anymore. 600 something miles after on Amsoil 5w-30 my catchcan has been empty for awhile. Before on Mobil 1 high mileage 5w-30 I constantly had oil in the catchcan, my valve cover does not have a baffle in it, so any oil in the head blew into the can. 

Same, just excessive oil changes(3800 miles), Shell 93oct, change fuel filter every 20k instead of 40k so on so forth. 

I want it to last, but luckily these engines are fairly cheap used so its really no big deal to experiment with that kind of stuff I guess.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed the nls short shifter. Love it!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Went to a show. Got heckled with because I refused to let people think it was a GTI. I said its just a Golf labeled as a Rabbit as sort of a anniversary or reincarnation of the mk1 Rabbit. Few guys just would not accept it wasn't a GTI. Kinda like I was acting like a Rabbit was a step above a GTI and I was trying to pass it off as something better like a r32 :screwy:

I kept saying no its a Rabbit, GTI has 2.0t, different body styling, my car has a 2.5 5cyl. I had enough and just walked away


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

took a 500 mile road trip yesterday, including some travel on some pretty poor condition highway stretches: 27.3mpg with rack & fairing (not too bad). today, I noticed that my front st coilover groaning is now much more persistent and doesn't go away after the first few 100 feet of driving as it did before. ugh. :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

trudub said:


> took a 500 mile road trip yesterday, including some travel on some pretty poor condition highway stretches: 27.3mpg with rack & fairing (not too bad). today, I noticed that my front st coilover groaning is now much more persistent and doesn't go away after the first few 100 feet of driving as it did before. ugh. :facepalm:


Well it sounds like your strut mount is bad.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i poured some of this in there. has anybody else used MoS2 with their oil change before?
> 
> P1030378 by dhenr012, on Flickr


I've been testing this type of stuff at work. It seems to work pretty good (in greases) and the MoS2 particles are super tiny, which is the reason for their effectiveness (50nm or so). One thing I've noticed about it though, which I don't like, the particles get pulverized and break up into sheet type structures instead of balls. I'm not 100% on it yet as a treatment from my testing. There is a type of not as commercially available product which contains 10-15nm diamonds which does seem to work like a charm when added to engine oils though. I actually have a sample at my desk. Once I get my bluetooth OBD-II thing and the torque app I can try and do some logging then add the nanodiamond and see if there is any difference.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well it sounds like your strut mount is bad.


Wish that was the case, but I replaced the mounts when I installed the coilovers. Unless the new mount was bad -- not sure of the likelihood of this. After some searching, the groans seem not unheard of with this coilover brand.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

trudub said:


> Wish that was the case, but I replaced the mounts when I installed the coilovers. Unless the new mount was bad -- not sure of the likelihood of this. After some searching, the groans seem not unheard of with this coilover brand.


I have ST, no groan in mine.. Mine were used when I bought them as well. Any front suspension trouble has always been the oem rubber mounts.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Got a nail in my tire. :banghead:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> Decided to part her out to try and sell her. Really need something bigger with my daughter being born in September. Link to my for sale thread.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...ermarket-parts


Check your link there. 

Finally got around to getting rid of the engine cover on Friday. Took a ride down to the shore Saturday. Nothing special today, just to work and back. Also, going through my first full tank with the UM tune; so far it's looking like I'll get better mpg than I did with Unitronic. We'll see in about 200 miles if that holds true.


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Watched a motorcycle fall inches from my drivers side door then drove it to work 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

PhAyzoN said:


> Check your link there.
> 
> Finally got around to getting rid of the engine cover on Friday. Took a ride down to the shore Saturday. Nothing special today, just to work and back. Also, going through my first full tank with the UM tune; so far it's looking like I'll get better mpg than I did with Unitronic. We'll see in about 200 miles if that holds true.



Thanks for the heads up. Crunched some numbers with my bank and it looks like I'm keeping the Rabbit for a while.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i poured some of this in there. has anybody else used MoS2 with their oil change before?
> 
> P1030378 by dhenr012, on Flickr



after a couple hundred miles, i am noticing how much smoother and quieter the car is now. my gas mileage has also slightly increased. so, good so far.:thumbup:
i do not think that this oil additive is a gimmick, but does exactly what it says it does which is reduce friction. but it also doesnt work overnight to notice some change.


also went on an awesome cruise with a bunch of VW friends. SocoJoe, Forzatuner, and I represented the 2.5l's.
pics to come later:beer:



DSC_0066 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0045 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr

at the colonial expressway (where the whole highway has that pebble texture)

DSC_0154 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr

waiting for the ferry

DSC_0049 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed the valve cover, boost cap and breather today. Not hard to do at all. Dropped one of the valve cover bolts in the engine bay:banghead::banghead::banghead: Had to use an extendable magnet to grab it. Sorry for the crappy phone pics 

Love the look though!:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i poured some of this in there. has anybody else used MoS2 with their oil change before?
> 
> P1030378 by dhenr012, on Flickr


Is that grille in good shape paint wise? Wanna sell it, or trade it for a plastidipped one?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im gonna keep hoarding car parts 

my body guy is going to use that grill to colormatch the body panels that need to be painted.

it is in the same condition as it was when i pmed you the pics and such a couple months ago. it has just been collecting dust. im not really interested in trades as a have no use for a front badge.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

cleaned off the bugs from a 1000 mile road trip to reveal a brilliant shine from my DG105 + 951 application a week ago. then, had some fun driving and took some photos:






... maybe not 2.5L specific, but let's face it, the mkv forum is :facepalm:.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Way cleaner than mine... *Highfive* 

Drove it to 2 fast food restaurants. Trying to see how far I can go on a tank of gas. 342mi and gas light showed.... That's also driving like a moron for 15% of the time. haha.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> im gonna keep hoarding car parts
> 
> my body guy is going to use that grill to colormatch the body panels that need to be painted.
> 
> it is in the same condition as it was when i pmed you the pics and such a couple months ago. it has just been collecting dust. im not really interested in trades as a have no use for a front badge.


Gotcha no worries


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I laid some rubber on the road today, just to remind myself how awesome the 2.5T is.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

:banghead: :wanting a turbo badly :


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Threw this on. :laugh:


578799_10151106245840449_528309786_n by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Your English makes my head hurt.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Shoulda got rayskor


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Shoulda got rayskor


Was gonna be my second choice if racekor was already taken.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Hit 100k today:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoping my BFI upgraded mounts are on the UPS truck today. If so, that's what I'm doing!

If not, simply driving 4-5 miles to get a bite to eat.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

No stripes and no badges... so much better.


Untitled by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

The Dust Bunny said:


> No stripes and no badges... so much better.


Much cleaner :thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Took all of about 30 min to do so. I thought it was going to be hard but it was all 

And thanks man.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Took all of about 30 min to do so. I thought it was going to be hard but it was all
> 
> And thanks man.


Next step; go lowz?! :thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

If the seller doesn't flak out, H&R springs will be had this weekend. I need some help getting them on though.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

The Dust Bunny said:


> If the seller doesn't flak out, H&R springs will be had this weekend. I need some help getting them on though.


If you get em lemme know


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Oh, I will. You and Dom...... Since he doesn't know what stock suspension is.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Installed evoair intake on my rabbit. Finally got to enjoy the NLS short shift and evo header I installed.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Oh, I will. You and Dom...... Since he doesn't know what stock suspension is.


huh? what did i miss


oh and i got a range of 420 miles on my tank of gas today:thumbup:. trip to ny


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Installed r32 seats.


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Installed r32 seats.


Pics :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

randomhero9 said:


> Pics :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Will get some later. Have to take them out again. Got a new finer grain carpet. Also gonna re route all the power lines for my battery


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Added some oil to the 2.5.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Made an appoint with my local garage... go some weird rubbing sounds going on during reverse and slow speeds, highway speed I hear nothing. I hope it's just something that's loose. It's lowered on Solo Werks coilovers.

Also deciding on which wheels I should buy. Leaning towards these Audi wheels with 225/40/18 tires...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

There have been threads in the mkvi forums about the rubbing sound from coil overs and some people claim the mkv did it too. What other wheels are you looking at?

Sent from my mobile command post.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's very common for people to hear noise after coils. Check every connection and pivot point also check for interference of tires and rotating parts

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

randomhero9 said:


> Pics :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

itskohler said:


> There have been threads in the mkvi forums about the rubbing sound from coil overs and some people claim the mkv did it too. What other wheels are you looking at?





TylerO28 said:


> It's very common for people to hear noise after coils. Check every connection and pivot point also check for interference of tires and rotating parts


Coils have been on for about a month with roughly 1k miles on them, so I'm assuming any "new coil" sounds have come and gone. Since I can only hear it in reverse and low speeds... I'm hoping it's just something that's loose. I have very limited tools so unfortunately I have to bring it to a garage.

Other wheels I was looking at were AMG Monoblocks, but a lot of people are rocking those. That's why I'm leaning towards the Audi's... I've only seen a few pictures of people with them. Also decided to go with 215/40/18 tires so I don't have issues if I ever add spacers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

reprogrammed my old avic, hopefully it'll work. Oem unit finally died.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Replaced the two rear bolts on the valve cover (that holds the engine cover on) with regular ones and shaved the intake manifold..Looks so much cleaner now


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Replaced the two rear bolts on the valve cover (that holds the engine cover on) with regular ones and shaved the intake manifold..Looks so much cleaner now


Nice. I want to replace those too


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice. I want to replace those too


I used to have 10 of those, can't seem to find them though... It's nice though when they're all flush

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Drove out to Waterfest!  Picked up a full round of Stg1 mounts at the BFI stand (the ones I ordered never came... will have to cancel).

Now... I got the trans mount on and the torque insert in and there's some SERIOUS cabin vibration. I ran out of daylight so I didn't get the side mount on. Perhaps one side being so tight and the other still with a factory mount is causing things to be weird? I hope things get better after I get the other one in tomorrow


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I used to have 10 of those, can't seem to find them though... It's nice though when they're all flush
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


That's what's great about the spare engine I can pull parts I thought I'd never need/want to. I replaced the back ones too with the regular ones. Nothing THAT noticeable but it's nice to do if you can.

Heading to waterfest tomorrow. If everything goes as planned ill be leaving there with a pro.maf and UM tune :wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in with you Dude, can't wait for a pro.maf

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> That's what's great about the spare engine I can pull parts I thought I'd never need/want to. I replaced the back ones too with the regular ones. Nothing THAT noticeable but it's nice to do if you can.
> 
> Heading to waterfest tomorrow. If everything goes as planned ill be leaving there with a pro.maf and UM tune :wave:


Why no more c2 tune if all goes to plan? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The pro maf tune that UM can do, I would assume.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Drove it


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Both Jimmy(pennsydubbin) and i are going to get the pro.maf and throw the garbage OEM maf in the trash!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Put the side mount in today. Everything is much better than with just the trans mount and torque insert. 

Got a bit of a late start on it though so I couldn't make it to Waterfest a second time, ah well.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Why no more c2 tune if all goes to plan?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I am no longer a C2 customer because of tuning reasons.

Yes, kohler is correct. UM is the only company right now that offers the proper tuning for my car and he tunes well. The awd rabbit was at the UM booth at waterfest after being retuned with 870cc injectors...409 whp and 368 wtq if I remember correctly. All stock motor with pro.maf

Jeff is still making my tune but I picked up the pro.maf at waterfest


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I am no longer a C2 customer because of tuning reasons.
> 
> Yes, kohler is correct. UM is the only company right now that offers the proper tuning for my car and he tunes well. The awd rabbit was at the UM booth at waterfest after being retuned with 870cc injectors...409 whp and 368 wtq if I remember correctly. All stock motor with pro.maf
> 
> Jeff is still making my tune but I picked up the pro.maf at waterfest


409whp on the stock motor... Damn that would have saved me 800 bones... 410-450 is where I want to end up. So if dynod fwd that equates about 430!


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Drove it... waited for it to rain to get a free car wash :thumbup:

Found out the squeaking I'm hearing in the front are the front control arm bushings. Local garage, loosened bolts, greased them, tightened back down... still squeaky  Have to bring it back to have them try something else. :thumbdown:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*put it for sale.
only mk1 oem 2.5L swap in the world.
$10,500 obo.*


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Finally got around to installing the fronts of my B&G's. Damn she rides nice now!


----------



## Tyler2211 (Apr 10, 2012)

New plugs. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Took some photos 

 
DSC_0015 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0016-2 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Took some photos
> 
> 
> DSC_0015 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


 Nice photos. Only thing that bugs me about this one is the lack of perfect symmetry. Otherwise :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Fixed the license plate holes in grille, then plasti dipped it. Also plasti dipped and tinted side mirrors. 

 
IMG_20120728_172252 by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ocd made me even up the passenger and driver seats


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks so much better with both seats in the same position. My GF screws mine up everytime.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> It looks so much better with both seats in the same position. My GF screws mine up everytime.


 That's my situation as well. Lol


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

My 2012 2.5 now has 93 miles. 

I'm a little concerned with the noises this engine and trans makes. First off the 2.5 has an odd sounding 1000-1900 rpm almost air-cooled engine sound. Something I noticed today was in first gear accelerating theres a hard to describe metallic whine. Sound familiar to anybody? 

I hope its normal so I can stop worrying about. The engine is still breaking in. I've only had the car for 2 days. At idle, the valvetrain sounds a little noisy too.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Washed it, put gas in it, took some pics. 

http://imgur.com/a/2sZXe#0 

For whatever reason, the last 2 times I washed it it came out water spotted to hell. It's visible in the shots of the Wolfsburg tag, and I could barely see out my damn windshield...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dry it better.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> Washed it, put gas in it, took some pics.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/2sZXe#0
> 
> For whatever reason, the last 2 times I washed it it came out water spotted to hell. It's visible in the shots of the Wolfsburg tag, and I could barely see out my damn windshield...


 You have hard water as your source then. I do too. I bought a silicone blade from Autozone and it works great.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You have hard water as your source then. I do too. I bought a silicone blade from Autozone and it works great.


 I'll have to try that. What I don't understand is that it never happened to my A4 or the previous dozen times I washed the Jetta, just these last 2 times.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> I'll have to try that. What I don't understand is that it never happened to my A4 or the previous dozen times I washed the Jetta, just these last 2 times.


 Hm Idk then, maybe its the wash soap you're using? The blade works great!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hm Idk then, maybe its the wash soap you're using? The blade works great!


 No idea, but I'll definitely pick up one of those before my next wash!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Clay bar, polish, wax, then rewash and see if it's still there.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tried to dyno my car with portable dyno yesterday at Wolfsgart but my car was 1/2" to low and hit the dyno. :banghead: Oh well will have to go to a local place I guess probably for the best anyways.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Tried to dyno my car with portable dyno yesterday at Wolfsgart but my car was 1/2" to low and hit the dyno. :banghead: Oh well will have to go to a local place I guess probably for the best anyways.


 Trying to find this video of a 1500whp Supra spitting a mobil dynos guts out.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

i put some gas in the 2.5t and boosted around with a new STi sedan. :laugh: although we never raced it was a fun ride to the gym! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ocd made me even up the passenger and driver seats


 
That Black Ice.....so niiiice LOL I got like (3) 6 packs of that lol:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> That Black Ice.....so niiiice LOL I got like (3) 6 packs of that lol:thumbup:


 They might get replaced with 16 wheel whore bubble gum ones tho. But ya black ice ftw!


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*yate!!!*

put these wheels on...for a STEAL price too...got these wheels with tires and 4 blizzak snowies (no wheels ) for $270 :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

once its lowered itll look better...i hope


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Im anti-black wheels.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Im anti-black wheels.


 This. Also not a fan of the champagne color either.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

wetheitalians said:


> put these wheels on...for a STEAL price too...got these wheels with tires and 4 blizzak snowies (no wheels ) for $270 :laugh:


 Tint the windows & blackout the tailpipes & I think you'll be golden :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> Tint the windows & blackout the tailpipes & I think you'll be golden :thumbup:


 You better be kidding...


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Installed the BFI Torque Arm Insert and the Transmission Mount.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> Tint the windows & blackout the tailpipes & I think you'll be golden :thumbup:


 Black out the tails mirror blinkers, and side markers. Smoke the headlights while your at it. 

Jk. Don't do that or what this dude said :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally wet sanded my entire hood. Used 3m trizact 3000 grit paper and a da sander. Then polished out with megs 105 and 205 and honestly I'm pretty damn impressed.going to get busy on the rest of the big flat surfaces this week.its awesome having nearly zero flaws and almost no factory orange peel on the car.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally wet sanded my entire hood. Used 3m trizact 3000 grit paper and a da sander. Then polished out with megs 105 and 205 and honestly I'm pretty damn impressed.going to get busy on the rest of the big flat surfaces this week.its awesome having nearly zero flaws and almost no factory orange peel on the car.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Before/During/After pics??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally wet sanded my entire hood. Used 3m trizact 3000 grit paper and a da sander. Then polished out with megs 105 and 205 and honestly I'm pretty damn impressed.going to get busy on the rest of the big flat surfaces this week.its awesome having nearly zero flaws and almost no factory orange peel on the car.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ballsy :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Fuel and cabin filters today. Pulled the passenger end link to see if that was the cause of my low speed front end groan when turning the wheel. Top joint has a small tear in the boot and is a little stiffer than the bottom. Could be the prob so ordering a pair. Control arm bushings seem okay and I didn't see anything out of the norm with the balljoint or tierod.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

got my front cv joints and boots, hubs, and wheel bearings all replaced for $100  i


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally got my MAF Insert cut and put in last night, thank god no more CEL anymore with my Neuspeed SRI


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Installed my 42DD shifter cable bushings and NLS short shifter over the weekend! 

Also have an ESC lightweight underdrive pulley ready to be installed, just need to get a hold of a 10mm triple square.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Installed city light LEDs.

Review here.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, mine is still in the shop having a GLI rear and conversion done. I got rear ended by a Google Maps Street View car a couple weeks ago and finally brought'er in Monday. Google is paying the full conversion on my behalf!


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Wonder if that'll be in street view soon.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

today's agenda:

-fix exhaust rattle
-fix brake pad sensor
-install new fuel filter
-install new cabin filter
-install new belly pan
-install new passenger side fender liner


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bought a pair of brand new Autotech crossdrilled rotors for the rear brakes. Now I just need the fronts and some decent pads all around and my brakes will feeling even better .


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Well, mine is still in the shop having a GLI rear and conversion done. I got rear ended by a Google Maps Street View car a couple weeks ago and finally brought'er in Monday. Google is paying the full conversion on my behalf!


Not sure if that is awesome or sad. Lol :laugh:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Dropped it off at the dealer. Due for state inspection and an oil change, plus they're running a special on a 4 wheel alignment and mine feels a little off so I figure why not. Also wrote on the ticket to have them listen to the timing chain to see if the amount of noise is excessive or not. We'll see how that goes. I'm fairly certain I'm still under warranty if they think its too bad and hopefully that covers it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ordered a 74/76mm 14 flute oil filter wrench since I can't find one locally to save my life. Also ordered a triple square assortment from metalnerd.com since I anticipate getting some work done on this car in the next six months.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Well, mine is still in the shop having a GLI rear and conversion done. I got rear ended by a Google Maps Street View car a couple weeks ago and finally brought'er in Monday. Google is paying the full conversion on my behalf!


If that's your Jetta infront of it, lower it.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hacked off the 2.5L suitcase muffler... 










I drove it a day without the suitcase to see what difference it makes...which is not much really.

Today, I slipped this one on...










too bad I left the GTI rear valance in my parents garage


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed IE fuel rail to match the IE valve cover


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

looks great :beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

timmiller05 said:


> looks great :beer:


THX!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)




----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Oil change.....Start looking at getting a paint job done. I have so many little scratches everywhere, that IAm willing to see what it cost to get the car re-done.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

My triple square bits came yesterday, finally got my ECS lightweight underdrive pulley on.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

used my c2uner to flash my 93 oct race file, my bunny is a new car now, huge difference... cant wait to get more support parts


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quick release bumper bobbins








I did it first! Lol jdm haters will love this! More pics to come. Dusty car is dusty and that white crap is dried polish that sprayed while polishing my wife's tiguan
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Another pic









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Should flip them so they are in the fender well area.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

To have 2 nuts and bolts showing? Lol no they're supposed to show like they do...but I'm now going 1 step further...dzus fasteners on the sides and under the grille to allow legit 2 second bumper pulls

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Good call with the ones under the grill. Didn't realize it was a bolt and nut for some reason in my mind I imaged a button head style bolt. :thumbup: For doing something different and something YOU like.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bought most of the "turbo kit". 

i cant even begin to describe my excitement. progress begins next week in a dedicated thread.


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> bought most of the "turbo kit".
> 
> i cant even begin to describe my excitement. progress begins next week in a dedicated thread.


How hard is it to do this and the install?
And congrats I love the 2.5t :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

randomhero9 said:


> How hard is it to do this and the install?
> And congrats I love the 2.5t :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Lol, as I posted... The work will begin next week.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Install of a Turbo KIT is fairly easy...Fred is going a little different route.but it should not be too difficult

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> bought most of the "turbo kit".
> 
> i cant even begin to describe my excitement. progress begins next week in a dedicated thread.


 I thought you did this last year?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looked at it. Broke my hand Tuesday, had surgery on it yesterday, can't use my right arm for 6 weeks, so no tinkering or driving it till then. Driving my sisters crz, and this car is f*ckin sweet! 

Do have a show next Sunday and the car will be there and it will be judged.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Installed a catch can and boost cap to complete my turbo install. 

I'll eventually clean it up with some better looking hoses but its fully functional at least (and about 1/3 the price of other catch can setups!). 

Also replaced some ugly fasteners in the engine bay with new stainless ones. :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Whoa that's a mess lol...
Move the catch can to the passenger side by the motor mount.and run less hose. But congrats for the Turbo.they should have come that way from the factory

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bought a Neuspeed P Flo for my new Golf. Cant wait to install it.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Whoa that's a mess lol...
> Move the catch can to the passenger side by the motor mount.and run less hose. But congrats for the Turbo.they should have come that way from the factory
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 
Definitely a bunch of hose. Eventually I'll clean it up. At the moment that's the only place the catch can fits without designing and machining a special mount. 

They definitely should have come that way--or at least with a warning that the PCV system won't work right with forced induction...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Install of a Turbo KIT is fairly easy...Fred is going a little different route.but it should not be too difficult
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 i can install the turbo itself and the oil lines in under 2 hours. 

the fun will be the pipes... i think i have it all done right in paper... we'll see. 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I thought you did this last year?


 nope... on may i bought the mani and wastegate. 
on late may i bought the turbo 
on tuesday this week i bought the intercooler and 550cc injectors from CTS tuning. 
earlier today (friday) i placed the order for the oil lines, pipes, silicone, BOV, etc.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i can install the turbo itself and the oil lines in under 2 hours.
> 
> the fun will be the pipes... i think i have it all done right in paper... we'll see.
> 
> ...


 I tried buying that tubular manifold 42dd made that guy is selling, but he doesn't respond. So I have to use the bw one I have


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed the ecs hatch pop kit yesterday, and the euro switch today. Already having the cubby installed made running that wire a lot easier.


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ordered springs.. So nothing to the engine.. LOL


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Speed ordered a new cat. I almost bought a RAI pipe, but didn't get the fuzzy feeling that it would make a lot of difference in HP for the price difference. I am hopin to feel some difference already by having a new cat versus a dead cat, even if it is just mpg. 

Next on the list: a trip to Gainesville, FL to get my ECU flashed. That I am looking forward to.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Speed ordered a new cat. I almost bought a RAI pipe, but didn't get the fuzzy feeling that it would make a lot of difference in HP for the price difference. I am hopin to feel some difference already by having a new cat versus a dead cat, even if it is just mpg.
> 
> Next on the list: a trip to Gainesville, FL to get my ECU flashed. That I am looking forward to.....


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Shawn at PerformanceLEDs.com ftw!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I killed the Beep on Lock function without vag-com. 
I was seeing if I could get my windows down using my key remote. 
It didn't work like the article says it should 
http://autos.yahoo.com/news/how-to-instantly-lower-your-car-windows-with-the-key-remote.html 

But...I pressed unlock once...unlock again while holding it and then hit Lock. 
Now my 2012 Golf no longer beeps when I lock it. 

~Edit~ 
Whoa...drove home with all of the interior lights on, I could not turn them off. 
I parked & locked the car...it beeped. I drove back home with the interior lights off. Whew!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

you need to get your car vag com to enable the window feature. 
be sure to disabe to DRL while your at it too 
and maybe tpms if you plan on getting wheels


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup. I am waiting to hear back from Shawn about a few questions I had......Shawn or Fred, either way.....:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Yup. I am waiting to hear back from Shawn about a few questions I had......Shawn or Fred, either way.....:laugh:


 pm away!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Installed a new cat converter, which was considered a "direct fit", but only fits like 95%.... and than found that something must have been cutting the tire, so now I need a new one as well.... again  Overal a "" day. Can't wait to get something good done, such as the ECU flash...:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

headers got painted!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Installed a new cat converter, which was considered a "direct fit", but only fits like 95%.... and than found that something must have been cutting the tire, so now I need a new one as well.... again  Overal a "" day. Can't wait to get something good done, such as the ECU flash...:laugh:


 I have that cat for you still

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

removed the headers for re install later... lol. 

gave them a nice paint coat. 

if i'l return to NA for a couple of months later, i'll do it in style.  

View of the top 









View of the bottom 









final coat!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Reminds me of my Eurojet headers! 
Hope the install went well, Fred. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> Reminds me of my Eurojet headers!
> Hope the install went well, Fred. :thumbup:


 lol, will re install tomorrow. i want to let them fully dry.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Whoa that's a mess lol...
> Move the catch can to the passenger side by the motor mount.and run less hose. But congrats for the Turbo.they should have come that way from the factory
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 
x2...would look a lot cleaner. Kinda looks like bolo tie in your engine bay. Congrats on the turbo though:thumbup:


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

USP Test pipe & akebono rear brakes 

Well that was yesterday Just washed it today


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally finished the rear brake upgrade. Now I have GTI caliper carriers, slotted rotors, and stoptech pads in the front and rear. Just need to paint everything black and brakes will be all done.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed the driver's side under seat drawer. First time using a rivet gun and everything went together well.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

So I get one off day in 15 days, and washing it is what I do.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally got the new catalytic converter in. The flex pipe needed dome help to fit exactly, but SEL is out so far, so better get emissions done ASAP.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Adjusted my shift linkage, something I didn't realize I needed to do when I installed my short throw. Reverse isn't a bitch now


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> Adjusted my shift linkage, something I didn't realize I needed to do when I installed my short throw. Reverse isn't a bitch now


 did this yesterday.... major difference ...


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a little mini photoshoot with a buddy.. None of the pics are edited. Yes I know I need to lower it, but at the moment I am undecided what I want to do to lower it. Plus I have a few other financial priorities which need to come first atm.

Enjoy


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Wiped the brake dust off my rims. Something I meant to do last weekend but never got an opportunity to until today.

Quick Edit: Also, WakingTh3Fall3n, I'm generally not a fan of the Mk6 look but yours looks great!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

> Had a little mini photoshoot with a buddy.. None of the pics are edited. Yes I know I need to lower it, but at the moment I am undecided what I want to do to lower it. Plus I have a few other financial priorities which need to come first atm.
> 
> Enjoy


i like the photos. the location looks epic! where is it?
:thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> i like the photos. the location looks epic! where is it?
> :thumbup:


Thanks . Right off the lake in Milwaukee,Wi . It's the cities salt supply for winter.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

New 83mm pistons (LC) with a splash of white paint


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^ what kind of project do you have going on? low comp. 2.5t?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I put on 17"s & realized 2 things...I need _*Moar Low*_ & I need to paint my calipers


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> I put on 17"s & realized 2 thinks...I need _*Moar Low*_ & I need to paint my calipers


 I have always been a fan of the "goal" wheels. Looks good :thumbup: just lower it a lil


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

nickbeezy said:


> ^ what kind of project do you have going on? low comp. 2.5t?


 Yep. It's been taking a while for me. There are so many supporting modifications to do before going FI


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> I have always been a fan of the "goal" wheels. Looks good :thumbup: just lower it a lil


 Or a lot.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3xtr0se (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey man, I have a full magnaflow single catback. what is your setup? how does it sound? mine is pretty quiet


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Just did coils, oil change and torque arm insert. Feels like a completely different car now! 










Picture sucks, need to take a better one when I get the height adjusted to where I want it.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Missed mine. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i hit 77500 miles yesterday 
today i am cleaning out the filter 










i am thinking about switching to a Foam filter in the future... does anybody have experience with those?


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oil Change, Spark Plugs, Air Filter, Cabin Filter.


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Oil & Filter Change, New Cabin Filter, Fresh Alignment


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Figuring out why I need to change the rear brakes constantly, but front brakes never changed yet....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> i hit 77500 miles yesterday
> today i am cleaning out the filter
> 
> 
> ...


Never been a fan of foam filters unless you run a dust sock. The foam isn't write
As dense as a cotton element filter.they do tend to breathe better
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Figuring out why I need to change the rear brakes constantly, but front brakes never changed yet....


Check your e brake cable tension.they might be to tight. And the OEM pads are seriously soft vs aftermarket options

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I usually buy the Autozone Gold pads. At least I don't have to pay for them...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> Figuring out why I need to change the rear brakes constantly, but front brakes never changed yet....


It's normal. Mkv/mk6 is rear biased, you will change the rears 2-3 times before the fronts need to be done. I'm on my 3rd rear change, fronts are still factory.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> I usually buy the Autozone Gold pads. At least I don't have to pay for them...


Ha ha love that warranty lol.... I used to play that game... But eventually you just want a good pad, and rust free rotor

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

what caused that blowout?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> what caused that blowout?


Not a clue. I was driving and felt like my car was jittery and shake-y. Didn't run over anything, didn't hit a big bump. Was driving on freshly paved asphalt. There was a little bit of stretch on a 19x9 wheel, but the tires probably have ~5,000 miles on them. 

TL;DR: I don't know.


----------



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

Raceland Coilovers and Miro 18x8.5 Wheels :beer:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

addkag said:


> Raceland Coilovers


:what:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

addkag said:


> Raceland Coilovers and Miro 18x8.5 Wheels :beer:


Have the bottom collar taken out, notch the frame and spin them down. You can get under 23"ftg with those. They won't last long, but sorry either do that or get bigger tires.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did some additional polishing over the weekend.










Can't wait to relocate that god [email protected] battery and fuse box!

Also looking to swap out the coolant reservoir and washer fluid relocation.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I wonder if us pre-mk6 guys can use that fuse box. That's a little easier to hide.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

My wife has a 2012 mk6 2.5L and has the same fuse box as my mk5. Never seen one like in the above pic before.


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

...


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Eibach Sport Springs installed.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tooly said:


> My wife has a 2012 mk6 2.5L and has the same fuse box as my mk5. Never seen one like in the above pic before.


Jetta vs golf

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Got my Beetle 2.5 cover today!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not my favorite color combo... But your engine side mount looks nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i hit 77500 miles yesterday
> today i am cleaning out the filter
> 
> 
> ...


You still need that tranny bit Dom? Know you've been wanting to change your fluid for a while now.


*To keep with point of thread* Drove it to work with no music and enjoyed the beautiful exhaust note.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> It's normal. Mkv/mk6 is rear biased, you will change the rears 2-3 times before the fronts need to be done. I'm on my 3rd rear change, fronts are still factory.


Changed my rear pads for the first time @ 110,000km. Did the fronts at 145,000km. Love the fact all I do is hiway driving. I got buddies that change them every 35-45,000km


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> Changed my rear pads for the first time @ 110,000km. Did the fronts at 145,000km. Love the fact all I do is hiway driving. I got buddies that change them every 35-45,000km


^ Yep. city driving for me only.. eats pads. and the way u drive


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> You still need that tranny bit Dom? Know you've been wanting to change your fluid for a while now.


yea i still need to order the fluid. probably one of these weekends ill knock it out

today i put in the NLS short shifter, the BFI stage 1 tranny mount, and a new smaller breather filter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Impressions?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i re did the fuel line, and remove the motor mount bracket to see if it can get it made locally in 1 piece... the middle bolt was messing with my sleep.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Impressions?


the NLS short shifter feels great! although i wish it shortened the side to side, and maybe i will powdercoat it in the future.

the valve cover breather that BW sends in their kit was big and ugly imo and would hit the hood. the new breather in that pic is smaller and has a better fit.

my original tranny mount that i just took out felt like it was shot (i had upgraded the two other mounts and left this one for 80k) 
Now with the complete replacement the whole car feels solid, improved traction , smoother shifting.
there is a bad vibration around 1100 rpm....hopefully once the mount is broken in it wont be as bad.

edit: i also broke the little white plastic ring that holds the side to side part of shifter.:banghead:

im going to go check what my mount looks like compared to


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would like to see the mount as well.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> I would like to see the mount as well.


oem mount @ 80k miles

not too bad


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Interesting looks like their 6K mount.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Noticed my NLS SS had surface rust on it. If you are tedious on keeping your bay clean you might want to take it off and coat it with something Dom. If you haven't already.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> my original tranny mount that i just took out felt like it was shot (i had upgraded the two other mounts and left this one for 80k)
> Now with the complete replacement the whole car feels solid, improved traction , smoother shifting.
> there is a bad vibration around 1100 rpm....hopefully once the mount is broken in it wont be as bad.


About 2 months or so ago I installed the full round of BFI Stg1 mounts. I'm not sure if the mounts 'broke in' some or if I just got used to the vibrations at certain points. Either way, it bothers me less now than right after I installed them. I'm sure you'll find the same.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

killed my wheel gap with Solo-werks.


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

endicott said:


> killed my wheel gap with Solo-werks.


Looks good. Have a side profile shot?


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

adamea1635 said:


> Looks good. Have a side profile shot?


Thanks, here are a few more and some more details:

front - helper springs and 15 threads left to drop.
rear - perches in and if I remember correctly 1" worth threads left 

24 7/8" FTG all around

wheels: 18x8 ASA AR1
tires: 225/40ZR-18 General G-MAX AS-03

I don't like the wheels, love the tires.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bought Corbeau CR1's in butt ugly red (for cheap), then order new black Microsuede covers and found out that they won't come in for 10-12 weeks! :screwy: Corbeau had the driver side in stock but has to special order the passenger seat cover. so for now I have new seats for my living room.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Welp, I took off my nurburgrings and put on the stock steelies. I bought LED's for the license plate, hopefully they will be here by tomorrow. I really should put in my dog bone mount bushing in sometime. It's been sitting in my garage for awhile. Sometime next week my car is getting detailed. Can't wait to see what it looks like after.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sold it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

im going to go check what my mount looks like compared to







[/QUOTE]

I have pictures somewhere showing my stock trans insert compared to the new BFI stage 1 I put it. After 95k miles, ~15k turbo'd, my mount still looked like what is pictured as being "6K miles"


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

mine looks similar at 80k and looked like it was 6k when i pulled it out.

what other mounts are your running jimmy?


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sold it.


What did you sell?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> mine looks similar at 80k and looked like it was 6k when i pulled it out.
> 
> what other mounts are your running jimmy?


stage 1 BFI motor mount and HPA 85a duro puck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a stock insert we took out of a car yesterday that had 130k miles..


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a stock insert we took out of a car yesterday that had 130k miles..












So I guess you forgot to add the *1* before the "30k miles"?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

My trans mount after 90K


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought an air setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

trudub said:


> So I guess you forgot to add the *1* before the "30k miles"?


Not at all. Those are legit numbers and the actual images of the inserts. 
I'm sure those are Mk4 inserts in that picture, given when the picture was taken and the fact that the Mk4 is an older platform. 
Keep in mind, Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 use the same lower trans insert (Mk4 has an additional upper).
Also, the 'shrinkage' is not linear - more mileage doesn't necessarily mean more 'shrink'. 60k on one car might be less dramatic then a car with 30k. 
My '08 2.5l with ~40k looked like the advertised ~30k in the image provided on our website. Ironically enough, the trans insert in my '04 1.8t GLI with ~100k looked like my ~40k 2.5l insert. Different cars, different driving habits, etc will wear the mount differently. 
One thing is for sure - the stock insert is inferior to our poly replacements. We're not selling snake oil here.. Try one and you'll know.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not at all. Those are legit numbers and the actual images of the inserts.
> I'm sure those are Mk4 inserts in that picture, given when the picture was taken and the fact that the Mk4 is an older platform.
> Keep in mind, Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 use the same lower trans insert (Mk4 has an additional upper).
> Also, the 'shrinkage' is not linear - more mileage doesn't necessarily mean more 'shrink'. 60k on one car might be less dramatic then a car with 30k.
> ...


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Took a picture with my new wheel/tire setup. Hopefully the last 4x4 SUV picture I take as I'm installing my new springs and shock setup this Saturday.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ordered Osir dual gauge pod for the air gauges, and put deposit on the new WCI wheels.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I hit an Onion at interstate speed :sly:
A Semi hauling onions was ahead of me & 3 lanes to the right. 
I watched a single onion fall off the truck & then roll right toward me.
Hitting an onion at 75mph will scratch your paint.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> I hit an Onion at interstate speed :sly:
> A Semi hauling onions was ahead of me & 3 lanes to the right.
> I watched a single onion fall off the truck & then roll right toward me.
> Hitting an onion at 75mph will scratch your paint.



That sucks,your lucky it did not it hit your windshield! I hit a owl at 75mph before,owls scratch paint to.:


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

cbs_24 said:


> Took a picture with my new wheel/tire setup. Hopefully the last 4x4 SUV picture I take as I'm installing my new springs and shock setup this Saturday.


Should look good once 4x4 is eliminated :thumbup: I just did the same.

Today I acquired the first piece of my winter project...


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

endicott said:


> Thanks, here are a few more and some more details:
> 
> front - helper springs and 15 threads left to drop.
> rear - perches in and if I remember correctly 1" worth threads left
> ...


I really like your wheels. I want to get some alloys in the new year for my MK VI. Something understated, not too 'boy racer' and yours are perfect. Many I have seen, especially 3rd party, are a little to garish for my taste.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

My salsa red Jetta is getting detailed for the first time since I bought it 2 years ago. On Monday my friend is putting on my OEM suspension. My fk street lines are so worn and bouncy.......

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

What about a few days ago?

I took some photos of it. I need more low I know.

I was doing some creative stuff with these. I learned some, while, I know what not to do now.


DSC_0009 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0015 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0016 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0037 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice pictures :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

endicott said:


> Should look good once 4x4 is eliminated :thumbup: I just did the same.
> 
> Today I acquired the first piece of my winter project...




Nice TB. I really wanted to go with that one, but I was able to find the Votex rear easier. The goal is to have it and my TB sideskirts painted and installed by the new year.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Love my thunderbunny a$$









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

cbs_24 said:


> Nice TB. I really wanted to go with that one, but I was able to find the Votex rear easier. The goal is to have it and my TB sideskirts painted and installed by the new year.


You'll be looking good then, I like the front valence, votex? I need me one of those.



TylerO28 said:


> Love my thunderbunny a$$
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


looks pissuh, maybe i'll throw it on in primer, matches United Grey almost, no??


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I put a short shifter and bushings on mine!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Started pre wiring the air setup. Just waiting on the tank and sway bar tabs.

Also ordered:
Motor mounts
Fuel filter, new spark plugs, coil packs, cabin filter, 5 oil filters
Newsouths new pod they just came out with
Shift linkage bushings and bracket bushings
IDF control arms 
Gti premium 7 
Putting a deposit on BDA wheels :vampire:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Bought new tires......


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

endicott said:


> You'll be looking good then, I like the front valence, votex? I need me one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> looks pissuh, maybe i'll throw it on in primer, matches United Grey almost, no??


Like my votex front too, get it!









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Put the chrome badges back on finally.got sick of the all black theme.considering the plans with the car now, built? Bagged? What to do? So many
Options never enough time or cash
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

endicott said:


> You'll be looking good then, I like the front valence, votex? I need me one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> looks pissuh, maybe i'll throw it on in primer, matches United Grey almost, no??


Thanks man. I got it from ecstuning when they had them for like $25.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

drove it to C2 in louisville and hung out with Chris.

:thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I dug it out & took it to work


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

HollisJoy said:


> I dug it out & took it to work


thats a good looking car.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I did some 80k maintenance stuff. Also putting in some time this winter to change things up, I got a few projects to complete on this car in prep for next years season 









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bagged it. Got it done in the driveway in the pouring rain.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Oil change to get her ready for a trip to Martinsville, VA and watch a NASCAR race......


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wired up the lights for the gauges. 

Installing a mfd2 later today.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Snowed last winter around Halloween time so I put on the winter wheels.

Also apparently the hurricane might bring snow with it.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Went to the dealer for the 10k service. 
One of the techs must have wanted to take a closer look at the first aid kit, because it was put back on backwards.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Installed the mfd2... Turns out I have the compass and nav h.u.d. in my mfd. 








Compass








nav hud


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Oil change to get her ready for a trip to Martinsville, VA and watch a NASCAR race......


You know Hurricane Sandy is coming.... right? lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> You know Hurricane Sandy is coming.... right? lol


:laugh:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Went to APTuning's Dyno Day yesterday

http://imgur.com/E2PFo
(159whp/184wtq, for the lazy)

I actually thought I'd have a bit higher number than that, since UM claims 167whp/195wtq with their tune alone (Dyno on their Facebook). Oh well, maybe it's SRI time?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Put the winters on the car and installed GLI plaid front and rear seats.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Tooly said:


> Put the winters on the car and installed GLI plaid front and rear seats.


Should have put my winters on. Instead decided to go to the gfs for dinner. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Should have put my winters on. Instead decided to go to the gfs for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You in Canada?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You in Canada?


You know it. Edmonton Alberta. Way up north. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

after painting my junkyard audi rims black, decided to have them installed with my winter tires.




























ready for snow!


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Returned to stock ride height. Took off my coilovers and nurburgrings and put on the stock suspension and steelies. Going low is overrated unless you have air ride IMO 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Returned to stock ride height. Took off my coilovers and nurburgrings and put on the stock suspension and steelies. Going low is overrated unless you have air ride IMO
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


:screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Returned to stock ride height. Took off my coilovers and nurburgrings and put on the stock suspension and steelies. Going low is overrated unless you have air ride IMO
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I know what you mean. I was driving bottomed out on 3 different sets of coils since 2008, and it got to the point where my car was no fun to drive anymore. Every imperfection in the road jarred my spine. I made the plunge for air last week, and now I drive lower than I did with my coils, with better ride comfort than stock suspension! And my car handles better than it did on the Sts. 

Air was the single best thing I could have done :beer: 

Also bags instantly make your car more desirable! I had the car fs on coils and got like 10 offers since August, but since Saturday and updating my CL add, I've gotten like 15 trade offers, and a few offers on here just because of bags.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally did a solid battery mount its not finished but at least it cranks over the motor with little effort








I used some aluminum square tubing and cut it half way through to hold it in place with j hooks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

> Finally did a solid battery mount its not finished but at least it cranks over the motor with little effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you go about moving it to the trunk 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just run battery cable to the rear, one from the fuse box, another to the starter, then ground it out back in the rear wheel well ground post. Then cut the foam for the spare tire area, flush mount the battery there and trim the cover. I'm gonna get bags this season so a false floor is being made

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed this! Pioneer AVH-P4400BH


IMG_20121102_185945 by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thats sick joe! im jealous

i took a couple pics, dropped off the remainder of body parts for paint, then later today i will change my belts and flush the brakes...i also was unsuccessful in cutting some suspension brackets today,the cutting tools kept breaking:facepalm:


P1030667 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1030668 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> thats sick joe! im jealous


Yeah man I am in :heart: with it!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I want a new HU. I've been eyeing RNS real hard recently but I so need to save for go fast and then afterwords bags. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally did a solid battery mount its not finished but at least it cranks over the motor with little effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the CCA and the CC on that battery? Just wondering cause I bought a used Deka lightweight battery awhile back but didnt install it yet. The CCA on mine is 340 I think, Im just wondering if thats gonna be enough come winter time to turn it over without effort.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> Yeah man I am in :heart: with it!


Ya they are cool till they stop working. I've had lots of bad luck with pioneer Avic's (have had 4). I have the VW mfd2 now and I love it. Simple, effective, cost me $150 and possibly more reliable?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya they are cool till they stop working. I've had lots of bad luck with pioneer Avic's (have had 4). I have the VW mfd2 now and I love it. Simple, effective, cost me $150 and possibly more reliable?


Where'd you find the mfd2 for that much?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Where'd you find the mfd2 for that much?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Mkv forum. Brand new with most current dvd, came with aux cable, gps antenna and Bluetooth module. You can get them new for 350$, but some I've seen used in the classifieds are going for more than that


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Mkv forum. Brand new with most current dvd, came with aux cable, gps antenna and Bluetooth module. You can get them new for 350$, but some I've seen used in the classifieds are going for more than that


Lucky you. I found a RNS used at a wrecker for $800, before shipping and taxes, I really wish I could call that winning. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

I gave it some new spark.
Had to deal with a socket that wouldn't fit due to a rubber seat that needed to be bored out some but no big deal.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

EVOMS Intake came in. Replacing my LNT cold air with it for winter.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Now that's old school. ^

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> Now that's old school. ^
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


That's what I heard when I bought it. It was nice but didn't fit with my bay


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Whats the CCA and the CC on that battery? Just wondering cause I bought a used Deka lightweight battery awhile back but didnt install it yet. The CCA on mine is 340 I think, Im just wondering if thats gonna be enough come winter time to turn it over without effort.


Mine is cranking 840cca but claims on the label 770cca its a full size agm battery. I ran a small one for a year and it will kill itself from being used in your car. Or you can not use coming home, puddle, footwell, parking, or interior dome lights at all without the car running and it may last... Don't bother running your radio without the motor running though lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats what I was afraid of :banghead:. Ah well, guess I can just sell it then. I planned on moving it to the trunk anyway to shed some weight off the front and free up some space in the bay. Ill see what else is out there with similar power and maybe a few less lbs.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I rolled into 80k miles. 

Then the brakes were flushed and serp. Belt replaced. Ran into the issue of the tensioner bolt being seized so had to replace the whole thing. :banghead: had to break that bitch off








But now I can hit redline all day and be worry free 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Dropped off the Rabbit at APTuning. Getting a pretty good amount of work done. My hope is that Issam over at INA gets them the Stage III Oil Cooler in time.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Dropped off the Rabbit at APTuning. Getting a pretty good amount of work done. My hope is that Issam over at INA gets them the Stage III Oil Cooler in time.


Do you have the black C2 SRI? I saw a pic of it on APTuning's Facebook. I like it


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

PhAyzoN said:


> Do you have the black C2 SRI? I saw a pic of it on APTuning's Facebook. I like it


Yep, powdercoated wrinkle black by DelVal down in South Jersey. Joe at DelVal did a great job on powdercoating my SRI as well as ceramic coating my header and high-flow cat.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

AHH This time of year is nice 

Cold temps+SRI=









Although summer tires don't tend to hook up all that well in below freezing temps oh well that's what rolling starts are for right?


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Drove it to school. Go fast parts are taking a break for new wheels and show parts.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> AHH This time of year is nice
> 
> Cold temps+SRI=


 = Peanut Butter Jelly Time???


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Installed new puddle lights finally. Now I'm using led OEM housing puddle lights. And modified my non puddle light mirrors to fit these. Lots of work, but before it looked like this








Now its this








Whiter light and OEM:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I finally bought new tires for my used 17" wheels, Falken Azenis PT-722's :thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rerouted my fog light ground. But I think the relay is fried :thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

New coil packs and plugs. Redid how some air lines were ran.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Dropped in some fresh Mobil-1 and did some house cleaning around the engine bay...including the oil that I dribbled down the side of motor


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed some OEM window wind deflectors.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

NLS short shifter installed. Huge difference in shifting. Why didn't I do this mod earlier?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ordered 20 gold bbs rm spiked wheel bolts to modify and use as valve cover bolts


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> NLS short shifter installed. Huge difference in shifting. Why didn't I do this mod earlier?


Yup love it too. Can't imagine going back to the stock one. 
Last oil change at the dealer, the tech who drove it to the back thought it felt awesome. Don't think he knew anyone made these for the 2.5s


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ordered Stage I Motir and Trans mounts. Only $413 shipped from BFI for Black Friday!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had a LOT of badass phone conversations with really badass people over the past few days. I think it's safe to say I'm going to be buying a new suspension, brakes, and an LSD this season. The time of the 2.5L is about to arrive...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> I've had a LOT of badass phone conversations with really badass people over the past few days. I think it's safe to say I'm going to be buying a new suspension, brakes, and an LSD this season. The time of the 2.5L is about to arrive...


it sounds good


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> it sounds good



The new toys are going to leave us spoiled for choice by the end of 2013. :beer:


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Washed it and took some pics of the stuff I've installed.


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

Gunbu said:


> Washed it and took some pics of the stuff I've installed.


Where'd you get those screens?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Got them from Keffervwparts, but here's some shots on ecs.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.5/Interior/Sun_Shade/ES1833812/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/5K0064361/ES1833772/


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Dumped a bottle of water and baking soda mix on the shifter and a couple small parts that somehow got some battery corrosion on them due to fumes. I hate living by the ocean, and all the little things I half to worry about. :thumbdown: Thinking I might feel better if I order myself a NLS short shifter.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

BADpolizei said:


> Thinking I might feel better if I order myself a NLS short shifter.


You will 

But yeah, that ocean air is killer on all things metal. There's some new dumb thing wrong with one of my Jetskis every year that wouldn't have happened if I just had them at home and took them to the river...


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

PhAyzoN said:


> You will


Ok, you convinced me. Placed the order today, hopefully it get's here before my trip to Las Vegas next week.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Ordered some parts from illustrations 14560 and 10310. 

Not the expensive pieces, but I want to check a few fitments...


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

found an old shot and tried to take a similar shot to make a before/after pic (or after/before in this case) of my new Hella Projectors. 











just need to do something about the chrome grille. haven't decided yet what's best. shiny black, matte black, badgeless, cf wrap the oem one, plastidip the oem one, paint it some funky color, any recommendations? 

Also hit 20k after 6 years :laugh:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> Also hit 20k after 6 years


 I'm doing something wrong. I hit 20K my first 11 months!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> I'm doing something wrong. I hit 20K my first 11 months!


 No, you're doing it RIGHT! 

I got the car in September, and expect to have driven through my warranty by the next September...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I hit 81k miles. I have had this car since late dec 2008. It has served me well and I hope to run it till the day I die. :beer:








Also a pic of the new front end in case you haven't seen it. 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I did a bit of a grille blackout. Kind of looks very EOS or B6 Passat now...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> I did a bit of a grille blackout. Kind of looks very EOS or B6 Passat now...


 
Looks good


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stage I Motor and Transmission Mounts from BFI are now in my possession. 

Thanks to *Pete *for getting things in line for me. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> 409whp on the stock motor... Damn that would have saved me 800 bones... 410-450 is where I want to end up. So if dynod fwd that equates about 430!


 

yeah that car was stick and um tune is the best for a 2.5 na or turbo


----------



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

Cleaned mine up.


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

addkag said:


> Cleaned mine up.


 Looks nice.:thumbup: 
What size rims?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hit a Deer & I only have a small ding to show for it. :thumbup:


----------



## oldraven (Feb 12, 2007)

06jettaSEL said:


> Also hit 20k after 6 years :laugh:


Wow. I've logged over 4k in my first month of ownership.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

oldraven said:


> Wow. I've logged over 4k in my first month of ownership.


You're not driving enough.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> Hit a Deer & I only have a small ding to show for it.


You got off lucky man. 6 months after i got my car i hit a deer, it was about 10k worth of repairs :S


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

DerekH said:


> You got off lucky man. 6 months after i got my car i hit a deer, it was about 10k worth of repairs :S


I bought a lotto ticket today, I hope there's a lil more luck left


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> I bought a lotto ticket today, I hope there's a lil more luck left


Me too, if you win intake manis for everyone!


----------



## oldraven (Feb 12, 2007)

bobsuncle said:


> You're not driving enough.


I really wish I didn't have to drive 180km for work every day. At this rate I'll be out of warranty long before my two years is up.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Got this done.


Untitled by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## amlee16v (Aug 31, 2008)

I see an unattached maf...What vehicle is this pipe 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^that picture is incorrectly labeled:banghead:

@joe:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

cleaned and polished the integrated valve cover a little.


----------



## Super93 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yah/ the maf sensor is the silver bit, sandwiched between the intake manifold and the blue hose.


----------



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

18x 8.5 Miro 368 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Super93 said:


> Yah/ the maf sensor is the silver bit, sandwiched between the intake manifold and the blue hose.


lol... NO.

your 2010 does NOT have a MAF. 

:facepalm:

the "silver bit" is the throttle body... which controls the amount of air comming into the manifold... which is what you control with the accel pedal.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

has anyone ever heard of pouring silicone into the OEM motor mounts to stiffen them up? friend with a mkiv is recommending we do it. sounds like it should work... right?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

rabbitlvr said:


> has anyone ever heard of pouring silicone into the OEM motor mounts to stiffen them up? friend with a mkiv is recommending we do it. sounds like it should work... right?


have you heard of Black Forest industries or BSH *full replacement* motor mounts?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Picked up these sluts. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Picked up these sluts.


Oooh. :thumbup:


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Replaced my right rear bulb today...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Picked up these sluts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine... You will too!
I am using apikol.com brackets and would recommend them over any other brand...plus great guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

rabbitlvr said:


> has anyone ever heard of pouring silicone into the OEM motor mounts to stiffen them up? friend with a mkiv is recommending we do it. sounds like it should work... right?


Really? :facepalm
This kind of stuff drives me crazy... Is anyone else as offended by this as me? Silicone? What sort of durometer is silicone caulk lol? Search motor,trans,and dog bone mounts from companies that research what they're doing

Besides the 2.5 motormount is fluid filled and cannot be taken apart otherwise someone would make poly insert for it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Love mine... You will too!
> I am using apikol.com brackets and would recommend them over any other brand...plus great guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's the plan. Already have everything priced out. Gonna start ordering in the new year. Not gonna install in the winter as I've got 16s as winters and don't wanna buy spacers yet. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> That's the plan. Already have everything priced out. Gonna start ordering in the new year. Not gonna install in the winter as I've got 16s as winters and don't wanna buy spacers yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I fit 16"over mine with the right offset no spacers needed

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Super93 said:


> Yah/ the maf sensor is the silver bit, sandwiched between the intake manifold and the blue hose.


What the eff? Have we seriously got just a [email protected] load of morons handing out information now? 

A throttle body is not a maf... Wow I'm pretty much amazed at how little people know yet they still push misinformation...

Do us all a favor and stop posting until you know a thing or 2. if you know nothing, you need not reply to any topic.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:laugh:


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I fit 16"over mine with the right offset no spacers needed
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Which wheels? I have stock biolines.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Attempting for the 2nd week to get my damn SAI readiness to set so I can pass PA emissions. It is being very stubborn....

Even after following the set readiness script with vag com 10.6, some tests don't run. Car has an Evoms intake and united motor sport software; I've never read of anyone having difficulties like this with these mods.


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

Just installed my neu-speed SAI! 
And Running 91 in the cold weather!

:thumbup:

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> Attempting for the 2nd week to get my damn SAI readiness to set so I can pass PA emissions. It is being very stubborn....
> 
> Even after following the set readiness script with vag com 10.6, some tests don't run. Car has an Evans intake and united motor sport software; I've never read of anyone having difficulties like this with these mods.


Using any resistors in there?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amlee16v (Aug 31, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol... NO.
> 
> your 2010 does NOT have a MAF.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction thgreyt... I don't know wtf I was thinking when I asked that. There's no sensor /plug on the area I pointed out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Changed my blinker fluid :thumbup:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Using any resistors in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No resistors. No fault codes, the damn bit for the SAI just won't flip. I hear the thing turn on every time I do a cold start and there are no breaks in the lines. 

If I knew the memory address for the readiness codes, I'd attempt to flip the bit with a hex editor.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Goingto check the trans fluid level today as it feels and acts that it is low.... no fun with lower temperatures.....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Goingto check the trans fluid level today as it feels and acts that it is low.... no fun with lower temperatures.....


Can't exactly check it...its either drain and refill, or leave as is... I would suggest drain and refill how many miles are on the Trans fluid?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you pm me be drain and fill bolts that you use Tyler. I want to make sure I have the right ones in mind 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure thing I'll take a pic from my Bentley

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Spent an hour goin' medieval on some sugar ants that decided my car was a cool place to hang out.

What's effed up is that I've never once had open food in the car since I bought it in '06, stays garaged at my condo most of the week, and is otherwise clean as a whistle. My luck :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Spent an hour goin' medieval on some sugar ants that decided my car was a cool place to hang out.
> 
> What's effed up is that I've never once had open food in the car since I bought it in '06, stays garaged at my condo most of the week, and is otherwise clean as a whistle. My luck :banghead:


Bet someone spilled coolant somewhere near it...or under your hood, or at the Hester core...they like the sweet smell of propylene glycol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Bet someone spilled coolant somewhere near it...or under your hood, or at the Hester core...they like the sweet smell of propylene glycol
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Good call. Will have to look around that area tomorrow. Tried to follow their path but couldn't tell where they were going to/coming from. 

In the mean time I put out some liquid boric acid stuff as bait. I've used it in the past with good success (takes about a week to kill the nest). We'll see.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, you can see when you overfill when the fluid comes out the tranny when removing the drain plug tool. If noting comes out, the tranny is low on fluid. I changed the fluid about 20k miles ago, but since I have trouble with the tranny during strtup, I am thinking it is a bit low.

Hard to explain aboutthe draining/adding......lol


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/19508-Changing-the-5-speed-transmisison-gear-oil

First pic in first post is fill plug, second pic is drain plug Dom.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

But its filled at an angle and you CANNOT FILL it correctly in the car. .its per the Bentley... I'm not saying you cant. But it won't fill completely. Actually you should be filling from the reverse sensor NOT the plug on the side fyi

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> But its filled at an angle and you CANNOT FILL it correctly in the car. .its per the Bentley... I'm not saying you cant. But it won't fill completely. Actually you should be filling from the reverse sensor NOT the plug on the side fyi
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I used a clear plastic tube and fed it down. Seems fine but got a pic of said sensor?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I've done lots of wire tuvking lateky.. Only to be done and realize i dont like it... So back to the board we go..
Ill re do it in january.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I drove my car with the turbo for the first time yesterday. Damn does it pull


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> I drove my car with the turbo for the first time yesterday. Damn does it pull


Who tuned it?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Who tuned it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


The wizard himself, Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> I used a clear plastic tube and fed it down. Seems fine but got a pic of said sensor?


Its the sensor with wires going to it Under the shift mechanism.







this is my new OEM Trans and the sensor is just up you the left where the shift weight linkage would be

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> I drove my car with the turbo for the first time yesterday. Damn does it pull


Its good isn't it?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Its good isn't it?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


It sure is. I came upon an E39 M5 and B6 RS4 today...unfortunately they were being driven by old farts. Would have loved to see how I held up :what:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought about my 2.5L Rabbit... it's in storage for the winter.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll be needing a battery soon. Any recommendations? Don't know a whole lot about batteries. 




TrillyPop said:


> B6 RS4


Really now?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

PhAyzoN said:


> I'll be needing a battery soon. Any recommendations? Don't know a whole lot about batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battery? Agm dry cell all [email protected] Day
I'll get you a pic of my trunk mount setup... It cranks like800cca
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> Really now?


Yea b7, my bad. It's funny, I was just telling my buddy about that and made the same b6/b7 mistake when telling him. He, being an Audi guy, instantly corrected me. So I came to check this thread and there you are hassling me about it!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I wiped the dirt out of the bay








5 cylinder mirror ornament








Put on a GdP decal










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Oil change at 107k and still going strong. Behold the stockness:


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I took it to the body shop today. Some lady hit me in the passenger side quarter panel.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my stern ReBar rear lower subframe bar. And the little gt spec mid chassis brace bars... (i got a smoking deal on both) so now i get to install them tonight









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Battery? Agm dry cell all [email protected] Day
> I'll get you a pic of my trunk mount setup... It cranks like800cca
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I'll look into it, thanks! Over the summer I'm considering moving it to the trunk, but in this cold I just want to plop one in and be done with it. 



TrillyPop said:


> Yea b7, my bad. It's funny, I was just telling my buddy about that and made the same b6/b7 mistake when telling him. He, being an Audi guy, instantly corrected me. So I came to check this thread and there you are hassling me about it!


In your defense, it could've simply been an S4. 



nickbeezy said:


> 5 cylinder mirror ornament


Where did you get that? :heart:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> Where did you get that? :heart:


i got it from integrated engineering:beer:

@ tyler lmk how well that chassis reinforcement helps out. please do a quick review


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Will do

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

x2 on that, Ive been curious as to how much those braces tigthen things up. Something I might look into myself.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well today i put my winter, snow/ice wheels and tires on tonight. And put a few threads up on the coils... I hate to do it, but rain/slush/snow and ice aren't my favorite things to wreck my car in... Gotta say though, the land rover wheels weigh so much! Its crazy!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Did a brake fluid flush and put on my M3 spoiler.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Did a brake fluid flush and put on my M3 spoiler.


pics or it didnt happen

3 pc spoiler?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay merry Christmas

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

600 miles driven and the SAI readiness still didn't flip. The damn test for it VAG COM wont even move from the TEST OFF to TEST ON using basic settings. I've probably gone through a dozen or so cold starts...I have no idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Blew a rear tire at 75 mph. Looking at any damage and getting new tires......Not what I wanted to spend money on.......


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man. That blows (no pun intended ha).


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Was on my way to the mall and it didn't want to start very well. Barely turned over, but it started. Went to Autozone to check the battery and sure enough it was down to 65% capacity. Charging system was ok. New battery installed by Autozone in the parking lot for $159.99 (yikes) 8yr warranty though. My wife is asking how I knew. I said, I just do.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Today nothing physically done to the car...but finally planning some performance enhancements after wasting too much time reading through threads here. Figured 100k+ was ample time to let the car break in before I started screwing with it.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> Today nothing physically done to the car...but finally planning some performance enhancements after wasting too much time reading through threads here. Figured 100k+ was ample time to let the car break in before I started screwing with it.



So what are the plans?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Short ram intake, c2 tune, and either AWE or Eurojet cat back. Maybe the C2 SRI down the road. Just want to make the car a little more fun to drive.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Broke the lower grille :beer: :laugh:

Guess it was no match for my manly hands and grip :banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Got a screw in my tire over the weekend while 2 hours away from home. Was told (granted, by a Walmart in the middle of nowhere) that it couldn't be repaired because I don't have a whole lot of tread left and my tire is dry rotted. I might try to plug it myself now that I'm home. If that doesn't work out, any tire recommendations? Since, at the very least, the part about not much tread left is true.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Conti Extreme Contact DWS if your winters contain snow. DW's if you dont get snow. Tirerack has em for a good price.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Conti Extreme Contact DWS if your winters contain snow. DW's if you dont get snow. Tirerack has em for a good price.


+1 on the Conti DW's. Been running them for a while and very happy...lots of grip with no squealing. The wear rate has been great too considering they're stickier tires. Def get the DWS if you live in that kind of area. I took the bunny up to WV last november and the compound did not like below 40-F at all...hard as rock and felt flat-spotted sitting overnight until warming up over a few miles.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been generally happy with khumo ecsta asx it's affordable looks good and has decent tread wear. Truly depends on your budget... Falken fk452s aren't exactly great but they're affordable.but noisy... Tire Rack.com lol they can help

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

NLS Short shifter & shifter cap, Golf Floor mats, and IE Valve cover 

In truth I did all that a few days ago.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mc12000 said:


> NLS Short shifter & shifter cap, Golf Floor mats, and IE Valve cover
> 
> In truth I did all that a few days ago.


Used a felpro/aftermarkey gasket? I only ask because it's pink/orange. And the OEM one is black... 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

I had some H&R sport springs and Koni yellows installed... its like a whole new ride now and I can really push the 2.5 engine through the turns


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

*New billet oil cap -- JCaps.*












*And a new replacement front emblem -- Parts4Euro.
*


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

mmdub said:


> I had some H&R sport springs and Koni yellows installed... its like a whole new ride now and I can really push the 2.5 engine through the turns


How are the Koni's in terms of ride stiffness? I just got some H&R race springs and I'm deciding on choice of shocks...either the Koni yellow's or Bilstein sports.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> How are the Koni's in terms of ride stiffness? I just got some H&R race springs and I'm deciding on choice of shocks...either the Koni yellow's or Bilstein sports.


Bilstein... Great ride, tight and balanced... 
Koni... Same, great feel probably slightly more affordable

Both are good though. I prefer bilstein

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> How are the Koni's in terms of ride stiffness? I just got some H&R race springs and I'm deciding on choice of shocks...either the Koni yellow's or Bilstein sports.


I like the konis because they are adjustable. I have them set at 3/4 stiff and the ride doesn't bother me. It's definitely more rigid but i like that feel. 
I'm also using this car for autocross so that's another reason why i went with the adjustable konis.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Used a felpro/aftermarkey gasket? I only ask because it's pink/orange. And the OEM one is black...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yes sir you have good eyes! I need to get two regular valve cover screws to get rid of the tall ones that held the OE intake/engine cover on.
Might pick up the OEM Gasket then.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mc12000 said:


> Yes sir you have good eyes! I need to get two regular valve cover screws to get rid of the tall ones that held the OE intake/engine cover on.
> Might pick up the OEM Gasket then.


Wanna sell the oem valve cover?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

mmdub said:


> I like the konis because they are adjustable. I have them set at 3/4 stiff and the ride doesn't bother me. It's definitely more rigid but i like that feel.
> I'm also using this car for autocross so that's another reason why i went with the adjustable konis.


I looked at the H&R set that ECS has and wondered how well those are. It is on my priority list to replace the whole thing...


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Conti Extreme Contact DWS if your winters contain snow. DW's if you dont get snow. Tirerack has em for a good price.


I'm leaning towards those DWS's, between your recommendation and things I've been reading up on. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally got around to installing a few parts I bought myself for Christmas...

Fought getting an ebay "ED30" lower lip on the car. Actually not too bad of a piece, just hard to get on since it was cold out and the urethane didnt want to flex well. It also seemed like the entire lip had shrunk a little, or just some of the tabs simply didnt line up. 1/2 of the holes for the hardware worked, 1/2 didnt. 

Put the ECS dogbone insert in and slapped on a Neuspeed P-flo. All in all a good set of starting mods. Now to get the car aligned and replace the two tires that were destroyed from said bad alignment.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Wanna sell the oem valve cover?


I can sell you mine

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I can sell you mine
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


How much?


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Wanna sell the oem valve cover?


If you don't buy Tyler's first  Mine has about 98k on it..... but I will never turn away a sale. PM me if you really want it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hit 130k miles new years eve 

today CEL comes on, at the shop getting its thermostat, and sensor changed, doing both at the same times, as they require the intake to come off 

starting to get some noise from the chains  Its a 05.5, so was kinda expecting it, and been religious with oil changes for the most part 
Cant seem to find the thread where nothing leaves stock explained in detail what actually needs to be done, but the engine light will come one before it gets so bad that it skips a tooth and a valve hits a piston or something


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> How much?


What's it worth?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Receiving my Bentley manual tomorrow so I can continue to diagnose this SAI issue. Speaking with Jeff from UM to see if this is a software issue and he saying that the SAI usually won't run in the cold weather. 

I can hear the SAI start on cold starts occasionally but it only turns on for like 3 seconds. Jeff says that the SAI usually will run for about ~60 seconds. WTF!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

finaly swapped out my crappy black button premium 7 radio faceplate for a much nicer silver button faceplate. looks much better without peeling buttons anymore. also put a neuspeed intake on the fiances b4 wagon, man does that vr sound throaty now.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Got some new Conti DWS's put on!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Found out today I'll be getting mine back in about 10 days.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^ What's being done to it?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> ^ What's being done to it?


Lol he's giving up on it...
In the mean time, he did full internals
And built himself a little monster turbo setup... Just to find out the turbo is to small for the build! 
I say he goes all out, yet kiser sees it another way...lol
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> ^ What's being done to it?


If it is sold for the 2.5L I have it.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea i just read the little fb group thread...fwd does indeed suck!


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> If it is sold for the 2.5L I have it.


/Thread:facepalm:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

aquino said:


> /Thread:facepalm:


Wtf? What's that about? Hans has literally donea full on build, so indeed if it's made, he's got it! Not sure what the :facepalm: is about but....

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

aquino said:


> /Thread:facepalm:


I'm not some douche that thinks a set of bags and some gay ass wheels with stretched tires makes a "Build." 

This build has been ongoing for over 4 years.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Today...ordered the al pipe for a MAF insert.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Replaced the passenger seat occupied sensor in the wife's Rabbit.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Usp test pipe and magnaflo
w catback installed. Had it on three hours before I got pulled over for it. Maybe not my best plan ever.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

After a few more weeks of the SAI still not setting (and it was warm enough to run several times) I have decided to unplug the battery for a 20 minutes and start all over again with readiness setting. This is aggravating as the car is now 2 months out of inspection.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Replaced the passenger seat occupied sensor in the wife's Rabbit.


Do you have a part number for this? Can you pm me how much it was?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Do you have a part number for this? Can you pm me how much it was?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


1K0 959 339 G (it probably varies depending on year) I was lucky enough to find the exact same P/N on ebay. Threw an offer out for $60 shipped and they accepted it.

I tried to pull the P/N up on keffervw and did not get any results. I also tried a few other suppliers and didn't have any luck.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Updated firmware on the RNS-510 and did the VIM crack.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Updated firmware on the RNS-510 and did the VIM crack.


I want RNS

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I want RNS
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Install those seats yet?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bought Audi TT-rs front lower control arms! Full aluminum and adjustable camber plus better angle when low? Check!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kiserhd said:


> I'm not some douche that thinks a set of bags and some gay ass wheels with stretched tires makes a "Build."


:laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Install those seats yet?


Not yet. Haven't even had a chance to pull mine yet and get measurements to figure out what needs to be fabbed. I will keep posted don't worry. I played forza in them.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Not yet. Haven't even had a chance to pull mine yet and get measurements to figure out what needs to be fabbed. I will keep posted don't worry. I played forza in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you at least drive the car they come in to get the feel of em?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Did you at least drive the car they come in to get the feel of em?


In the game or in real life? In the game, yes. In real life, no. The car these came out of has no engine or anything and is basically a shell with a bunch of wires. The PO replaced it with a newer one that is parked as it is winter outside. Maybe I'll bug the PO of the seats for a ride this summer once he puts the stage 3 supercharger onto his car.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Removed the head spacer...have IE rods and JE pistons in my cart...thinking about pushing "order"


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> Removed the head spacer...have IE rods and JE pistons in my cart...thinking about pushing "order"


Just clicked order. Built motor here we go.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Just clicked order. Built motor here we go.


Awesome. Gonna be so sweet. Time to turn up the boost.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactly. The headspacer was ok for a couple hundred miles, but caused some major problems. Once the motor is built and torque converter/valvebody are in, I will be limited only by injectors and turbo (and traction of course )


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Bought Audi TT-rs front lower control arms! Full aluminum and adjustable camber plus better angle when low? Check!
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Where did you snag those from?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ordered a Carbonio Intake to replace my Neuspeed Pflo which will be better for Vegas weather and my gas mileage, since the extra heat it takes in messes up my gas mileage, maybe also bit better performance increase but yeah. But any who I'm giving my Pflo to my brother for his car. It's still in perfect condition and not even 9 months old so be great for him!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Where did you snag those from?


A fella that i found on e bay

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Installed a used EVOMS on the car. Really not impressed with the fit. Took a bit to wrestle on both fittings and despite a ton of fiddling with it the air filter touches the back of the one headlight housing. Not what I would expect for a short ram retailing for close to $300 (thankfully I paid way under that for this hardly used one). Car seems to have picked up a little pep but I really only installed it to make it easier to service the car. No longer need to pop the filter/cover to check and fill the brake fluid, inspect for valve cover leaks, etc. Unfortunately it makes changing any of the bulbs on the driver side impossible without wrestling that POS back out of the engine compartment. :facepalm:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> A fella that i found on e bay
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


If you run across another set do you mind giving me a heads up?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> If you run across another set do you mind giving me a heads up?


Absolutely... Only paid 180 plus shipping for them... With full poly bushes too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

traded my S4 wheels for these... 18x8.5 with 2" lip in front and 18x9.5 with 3" lip in the rear all wrapped in nitto tires...not bad!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

wetheitalians said:


> traded my S4 wheels for these... 18x8.5 with 2" lip in front and 18x9.5 with 3" lip in the rear all wrapped in nitto tires...not bad!


 What rubbers you running on them all around? Size wise.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

225 45 18 ...soon to be 215 45 18 in the front so they stretch a little


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

What are you stretching for? Its not like you have fitment issues here... If you aren't low, you don't need narrow tires.
Unless you are bagged and you've aired up for these pics... Don't stretch anything

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Still can't decide what to do for my car. I want to lower it with just the H&R touring cup kit but for rims/tires I was going to get 17x7.5 ET45 rims with 225/45/17 tires. Or if I should go 17x8 same ET, same tires or run 215/45/17s.. Just don't want any rubbing issues which I shouldn't have. But if I can get away with the 17x7.5 225/45/17 to get the rims I want, and I got no future plans of going lower than the touring cup kit. 

I just want wheel gap gone.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You won't ever need a 215 with a cup kit. A 225 is fine. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> You won't ever need a 215 with a cup kit. A 225 is fine.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Good to know! Would the cup kit at least get rid of wheel gap? Which is my goal.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Nick_V08 said:


> Good to know! Would the cup kit at least get rid of wheel gap? Which is my goal.


 For the most part. I have 215/40/18 wheels with my cup kit at the beginning of last summer for a few weeks and it actually looked okay. I had 2" drop. I'll dig up a picture. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> For the most part. I have 215/40/18 wheels with my cup kit at the beginning of last summer for a few weeks and it actually looked okay. I had 2" drop. I'll dig up a picture.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 Sport cup kit or the racing type one by H&R?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Nick_V08 said:


> Sport cup kit or the racing type one by H&R?


 Race springs with cup kit shocks. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Race springs with cup kit shocks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 Which would you reccomend for: hiding wheel gap, no rubbing issues on 17x7.5 ET45 225/45/17's. 

#1 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES5771/ 

#2 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES7426/ (Really liking this one if it will work without needing to stretch tires) 

#3 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES5519/ (Probably this one I'm guessing will be best)


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Added some ATF to the tranny as I suspected was low. I should have checked better the first time when I replaced the filter and fluid.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

installed a 6spd manual out of a 2009 gti. it replaced my 5spd manual. pain in the ass lol


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> What are you stretching for? Its not like you have fitment issues here... If you aren't low, you don't need narrow tires.
> Unless you are bagged and you've aired up for these pics... Don't stretch anything
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 stretch bc i just ordered my coilovers, itll look nice :laugh:


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Geo said:


> installed a 6spd manual out of a 2009 gti. it replaced my 5spd manual. pain in the ass lol


 Would like to see a review on this. Please keep us informed.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nick_V08 said:


> Which would you reccomend for: hiding wheel gap, no rubbing issues on 17x7.5 ET45 225/45/17's.
> 
> #1 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES5771/
> 
> ...


 I have a set of FK's for sale I don't have any pic yet but its the 45mm drop set. There are quite a few miles on the kit like 65k or so. All the shocks feel good though. FYI 
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=4054


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Nick_V08 said:


> Which would you reccomend for: hiding wheel gap, no rubbing issues on 17x7.5 ET45 225/45/17's.
> 
> #1 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES5771/
> 
> ...


 This is another one of those cases where ECS doesn't provide the best price. You could get a decent set of coilovers for that price. Shop around to some of the other sites. 

Black Forest Industries/BSH/MJMAutohaus etc.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

for the price of those cup kits and then the work it takes to install it....might as well get some real coilovers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> You won't ever need a 215 with a cup kit. A 225 is fine.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 You're forgetting that offset could weigh into the tire size...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> for the price of those cup kits and then the work it takes to install it....might as well get some real coilovers.


 :beer: I have a set I'll sell for 300 shipped.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Nick_V08 said:


> Which would you reccomend for: hiding wheel gap, no rubbing issues on 17x7.5 ET45 225/45/17's.
> 
> #1 http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Suspension/Cup_Kits/ES5771/
> 
> ...


 You won't need to stretch with any of those. I had something similar to the middle one, except with cup kit shocks instead of Bilsteins. Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

1) Regretting my recent mkv parts purchase. 
2) Replied to a decent trade offer- B7 A4 6 speed 
3) Removed the xls for the new camber AL struts 

Also debating letting zach do hardlines for outside the car. I caught a airline again because of a ice chunk :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> 1) Regretting my recent mkv parts purchase.
> 2) Replied to a decent trade offer- B7 A4 6 speed
> 3) Removed the xls for the new camber AL struts
> 
> Also debating letting zach do hardlines for outside the car. I caught a airline again because of a ice chunk :banghead:


 Regret air?

Why so? And not forgetting et issues with the other guy and his tire Size questions, he's shown what wheels he wanted, and most people don't know what wheel will fit their car, so the guy at that tire shop decides... They never go aggressive enough to constitute a stretch to clear the strut or fender lip etc... Simple wheel, tire combo

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Regret air?
> 
> Why so? And not forgetting et issues with the other guy and his tire Size questions, he's shown what wheels he wanted, and most people don't know what wheel will fit their car, so the guy at that tire shop decides... They never go aggressive enough to constitute a stretch to clear the strut or fender lip etc... Simple wheel, tire combo
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ya, I'm not gonna lie air isn't that great... I would hate it more if I had a digital management. I went with paddle valves simply because I have full controlling over what pressures are. I think its more reliable than say V2, I don't have the hassle of presets, rogue glitches that cause your bag pressure to constantly creep up with now way to stop it. I can run aggressive fitments and slowly drop the rear saving my arches, good luck with that on a digital and mufflers barely do anything. And those aren't opinions, a friend is having nothing but problems with his V2 


I got a really sweet A4 trade offer and I just spent a grand on a bunch of aesthetic stuff. If this trade offer is legit, I'm gonna do it. I can put all the stuff on my other mkv but would have rather kept the money for the potential Audi. As I wasn't expecting the offer, came out of nowhere because the guy wants a slow and low 2 door hatch.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I drove it finally and about crapped my pants.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> I drove it finally and about crapped my pants.


 More info would bethe appreciated.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> I drove it finally and about crapped my pants.


 Bout time! Big turbo fully built Rabbit! Yes please!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

crapped pants... 
or crapped pants...


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :beer: I have a set I'll sell for 300 shipped.


 what kind of coilovers u have ? $300 sounds enticing! :thumbup: 

PM ME?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Parked it next to my wife's 2.5L. 









and drove it a bit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

wetheitalians said:


> what kind of coilovers u have ? $300 sounds enticing! :thumbup:
> 
> PM ME?


 Pmd


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> and drove it a bit.


 
 

me gusta!


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Reminds me of driving my rabbit. Well minus the radio, steering wheel, gauges, and.....oh yeah the power. Looks like so much fun. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Popped another valve cover gasket because its -10 degrees outside and all the water in the catch can lines froze causing pressure to build up splatting oil all over the fire wall again. Put my catchcan in hot water to un freeze whatever and here's half of what came out. 









Mind you I emptied and cleaned out the can last week when it got up to 60*


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Update. 

About a whole shaker cup full of water and coagulated oil. Not sure how so much water vapor accumulated in just 5 days. But the fire wall has been cleaned and so has the catch can.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

put in my BSH torque mount insert...even though its 5 degrees here...oh well


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

installed new rear brakes, but was high on flu medicine and forgot to install the dust shields. So they'll have to wait until I feel better.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> installed new rear brakes, but was high on flu medicine and forgot to install the dust shields. So they'll have to wait until I feel better.


 Screw the dust Shields lol, i had OEM ones and decided not to use them, haven't had any issues without them

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Screw the dust Shields lol, i had OEM ones and decided not to use them, haven't had any issues without them
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ya I dont have any on either.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I dont have any on either.


 I don't run them either


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Installed the usp esp button kit and led kit for the interior


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> installed new rear brakes, but was high on flu medicine and forgot to install the dust shields. So they'll have to wait until I feel better.


 whats with the scoring marks on those rotors?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

wetheitalians said:


> whats with the scoring marks on those rotors?


 It was when I spun the rotor to make sure nothing was catching and one of the brake clips was rubbing so I adjusted it.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

The monster mats I ordered from ECS came in today. Something I should've invested in the day I got the car.  A ton of dirt makes it's way from my workplace into my car, including many small rocks that get stuck in my boots.


----------



## autojerks (Jan 29, 2013)

installed a short shifter and cleaned my summer wheels


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

About to wash it, and install the brushed aluminum TTRS pedals


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Plastidipped over the bad paint job I got on my front bumper mouldings. Door mouldings are next.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Posted about trying to get a decent exhaust setup for her.... don't think I'll be able to find a good used setup. Probably just going to have to buy new and if that's the case it's AWE all the way.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

AngeloM3 said:


> Posted about trying to get a decent exhaust setup for her.... don't think I'll be able to find a good used setup. Probably just going to have to buy new and if that's the case it's AWE all the way.


My local tuning shop just quoted me $570 for the awe cat back. Hands down the best price I've found. Tax return money can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Un-installed my Neuspeed Pflo and installed Carbonio.. Took way too long than it should have and the hoses would not stay put on the housing.. I got very frustrated and irritated at how stupid that thing was to install. Bunch of bs really, lol. And just thank god it's done.. I hope. (Nothing coming loose I'm hoping)


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Bent a rim...pothole: 1, rabbit: 0 :laugh:










Still holding air like that too.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Bent a rim...pothole: 1, rabbit: 0 :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Topping off my fluids as I type. 

Ordered Euro Sagitar cherry red hazard triangle. If anyone's interested I have 5 on there way and I can order more if theres interest. Pm me if interested.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Swapping out downstream O2 sensor with a Bosch universal unit...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of the oem cherry triangle


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Bent a rim...pothole: 1, rabbit: 0 :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot dog, that's what i call a taco! Glad you didn't get hurt... Insurance going to cover that? Those wheels are nice! Maybe get a claim to buy a whole new set of silver ones, maybe the pot hole didn't see your wheels

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Fog lights. Everything is wired up except for the one wire you need to move to get rear fogs working. That'll be for another unseasonably warm winter's day.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

nice ^


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Replaced my recirculation flap motor. The bugger just started making noise and I wasn't having it..


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Working on my interior swap. should have them in next week.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll trade you my R32 seats for those


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'll trade you my R32 seats for those


I'll pass, thanks. :beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Drained my battery, left my lights on all day at work :-(


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I'll pass, thanks. :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I was jk anyways


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I was jk anyways


Ahaha. I love these seats. IMHO the best looking OEM seat I've seen out of a car. Not just because they are going in my car. The backs look sick. Bolsters are huge and they have all the comforts of an OEM seat.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Ahaha. I love these seats. IMHO the best looking OEM seat I've seen out of a car. Not just because they are going in my car. The backs look sick. Bolsters are huge and they have all the comforts of an OEM seat.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Ya they look very cool. Can't wait to see them installed :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya they look very cool. Can't wait to see them installed :beer:


Second base plate is getting made tomorrow, holes being drilled Sunday. Probably test fit Sunday as well. Will need to pick up some nuts and bolts to secure them to the plates early next week. Will paint them black and clear coat to make them match factory look. Then adjust them into place with the power probe for the time being while I fab up the wiring. Need to do heated seat splicing, power lumbar to lumbar/bolster splicing, and then build a controller to move them.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Poly bushes on Audi TT-rs lower control arms should have them installed on Monday. Waiting for ball joints to arrive. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Poly bushes on Audi TT-rs lower control arms should have them installed on Monday. Waiting for ball joints to arrive.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


What kind of effect are you expecting from them?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

x2. I have a wait on some tubular front arms, but these are cheaper and I don't have to wait who knows how long.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

The other day at work. Made some changes


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

please wipe that engine bay out.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> please wipe that engine bay out.


I know. That was taken after a couple days of snow and salt.  spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I took the Rabbit out for a drive today. It's been awhile! I almost forgot how powerful it was.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> What kind of effect are you expecting from them?


the largest 3 changes will be wider track width, less bump steer and more camber that is adjustable. Other benefits include, lighter weight, solid bushings deflect less movement, considerably better traction due to that... These arms are around 700 dollars or more if you add the 300 plus each arm, 140 for the bushings and 120 each ball joint. These are considerably expensive and cost to benefit may seem crazy.but i got a ridiculously great deal for mine

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> the largest 3 changes will be wider track width, less bump steer and more camber that is adjustable. Other benefits include, lighter weight, solid bushings deflect less movement, considerably better traction due to that... These arms are around 700 dollars or more if you add the 300 plus each arm, 140 for the bushings and 120 each ball joint. These are considerably expensive and cost to benefit may seem crazy.but i got a ridiculously great deal for mine
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Still cheaper than what I'm waiting for. :banghead:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I took the Rabbit out for a drive today. It's been awhile! I almost forgot how powerful it was.



Can we swap Rabbits?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> Can we swap Rabbits?


He's selling his!


Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I know. I'm still paying off mine though. :banghead:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

cbs_24 said:


> Can we swap Rabbits?


If your's was a Mk6, with four doors and a TDI, I would consider trading with cash on my end. 
That's really the only car I would trade for.
Well, maybe a 3.2l Quattro A3, but that's a stretch..


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> the largest 3 changes will be wider track width, less bump steer and more camber that is adjustable. Other benefits include, lighter weight, solid bushings deflect less movement, considerably better traction due to that... These arms are around 700 dollars or more if you add the 300 plus each arm, 140 for the bushings and 120 each ball joint. These are considerably expensive and cost to benefit may seem crazy.but i got a ridiculously great deal for mine
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Tyler, did you get the S3 control arm bushings or are those different ones? Was talking to Hans about these couple weeks ago and he said he got those for his Rabbit. The Whiteline ones apparently wear out the bushings pretty quickly but only if your tracking your car. S3s are cheaper so I figured Id get them instead eventually.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Worked on getting my seats in my car yesterday. Made a miscalculation with the new seat bases so the base plates need to be modified. Hopefully I can get to work on them a bunch next weekend and get at least one in. Nice thing is though, the seat belts work in the new seats perfectly so all I need to do is code out the seat belt warning and that's all good, hopefully the coding will get sorted out this week.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

Trying to get the dam rear bumper to go on. The one side is a little bent it seems and just won't go in. More beer might help. Anyone in York area wanna help this week lol I have beer


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Did nothing to it


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Tyler, did you get the S3 control arm bushings or are those different ones? Was talking to Hans about these couple weeks ago and he said he got those for his Rabbit. The Whiteline ones apparently wear out the bushings pretty quickly but only if your tracking your car. S3s are cheaper so I figured Id get them instead eventually.


I actually have superpro poly bushes in the arms. They are better than the whiteline ones only because they have a true steel shell vs. just a polyurethane bush. 

Now to the install and results.... First thing first... Holy sh"t these things seriously removed a load of weight... The install was simple. I do have a press so i could press the bushings out and into the mk5 brackets. That was the hardest part. The TT rs brackets do no work for the mk5... Now driving And alignment results
Its a totally different feel. Its tight, nimble and responsive. By changing the roll center it feels much more stable, and sportier...
I have a consistent -2.3 degrees of camber up front now. I bet they could go nearly to -3 
Overall i am very happy with the results. I am selling my land rover wheels now, looking for a little different wheel. Anyone know anyone looking? I need these gone asap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_381.pdf
A little info about tt lcas vs a3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Fixed the small radiator fan problem this weekend. 
Pulled out the fan assembly to check why the small fan wasen't working. A scan gave me a P0480 code (fan 1 control circut malfuction), and a P3081 (engine temp too low). 
Read a DIY on this same problem here and thought I'd give it a try, everything else I changed didn't solve the issue.
_
Large fan running excessively loud and for long time after shutting engine off
Temp guage reading normal
Replaced temp sensor and changed out G12 coolant with a flush
_
I decided to remove the fan unit to see if it was possible to open them up for repairs. Something I have read that some people have done and others say the whole shroud and fan unit must be replaced. 
The bottom line: Yup, can be taken apart and fixed
Found grit inside the brush holder in the fan assembly and after pulling it apart, cleaning, and a little PC-7 to hold everything back together and good to go now.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Tombien said:


> Fixed the small radiator fan problem this weekend.
> Pulled out the fan assembly to check why the small fan wasen't working. A scan gave me a P0480 code (fan 1 control circut malfuction), and a P3081 (engine temp too low).
> Read a DIY on this same problem here and thought I'd give it a try, everything else I changed didn't solve the issue.
> _
> ...


I need to do this. My small fan has never worked since I've owned my car. Almost 4 years...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Purge valve 91K


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> I need to do this. My small fan has never worked since I've owned my car. Almost 4 years...


From what I've read and heard it's a pretty common problem in our cars with a fairly easy fix.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Tombien said:


> From what I've read and heard it's a pretty common problem in our cars with a fairly easy fix.


Well considering I'm long overdue for a coolant flush, maybe I'll do em both at the same time. Gah, one more thing added on to the to do list.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm. I wonder if my fan works


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I cheated on my MKVI during lunch, I rode in a Jetta (and I liked it too).


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Battery relocation this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

swapped in an 02q 6spd from an 09 gti with a tsi in place of my 5spd. installed a VF Engineering short shift kit to allow clearance for the shifter to work.

added the rear disc brakes from the gti. found that the caliper and pads are the same between the rabbit and gti so I only needed the gti dust cover, carrier, and rotor.




next on the list, getting the heating elements to work on my gti seats. My 07 rabbit didn't come with heated seats. I should have all the components since I have the donor car still here.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_381.pdf
> A little info about tt lcas vs a3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


These are lighter then the Rabbit wishbones because they are aluminum correct? From what I read on the link, these also sit lower then normal which gives better roll stabilization. Could I pick a set of these up off of any of the newer model Audis or they have to come from a TTRS? They sound pretty nice if I could get my hands on a set.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah considerably lighter.way better feeling while driving.feel very confident
And yes any mk2 Audi tt should have these

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Geo said:


> swapped in an 02q 6spd from an 09 gti with a tsi in place of my 5spd. installed a VF Engineering short shift kit to allow clearance for the shifter to work.
> 
> added the rear disc brakes from the gti. found that the caliper and pads are the same between the rabbit and gti so I only needed the gti dust cover, carrier, and rotor.
> 
> ...


I have the entire schematic for the wiring of your heated seats.are you pre 07 or later? There are 2 schematics for each year split

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Had to buy a new winter battery. Air ride killed the oem battery, I run a Odyssey FMJ in the summer


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> I have the entire schematic for the wiring of your heated seats.are you pre 07 or later? There are 2 schematics for each year split
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!



I actually made a thread a few years ago with a question answer kind of diy when I added heated seats.
Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Battery relocation for trunk.



















In progress!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> Battery relocation for trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need you to make me one of these what would that cost? I can send you measurements

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought the sheet metal to widen the rear arches


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Battery relocation for trunk.
> 
> In progress!
> 
> ...


Damn nice welds :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work kevin where in the trunk are you going to mount the battery?:beer:



nickbeezy said:


> hit the dyno today with ax7ogg and cupcakegti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> http://www.imgur.com/614SSjk.jpeg[img]
> 
> Battery relocation for trunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Custom tray and intake shield. Tray will hold catch can and ECM.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoa


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Update in ECU/Catch Can/Intake tray.





























Will be powder coated wrinkle black next...
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That's cool, but I would angle it toward the front grille so that intake actually gets some cold air. Looks cool tho, nice work :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That isn't your ecu, it's your transmission's ecm.  it appears you have an automatic

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> That isn't your ecu, it's your transmission's ecm.  it appears you have an automatic
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


*TCM you are right hahA.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

Fixed my oil leak by tightening the oil filter housing.. thing always loosens.. so annoying!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

All sorts of fun today, my 1st CEL. Somehow my oil cap popped off :-/


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


>


Ouch!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ No good


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol i know the feeling hans









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Battery relocate done. Fusebox in the works. Removed the vinyl decal after the photos -- was repping the artistry.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Clean :beer:


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Clean :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


:beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got back from driving it to NY to check out a 2010 Dodge Challenger with 17k miles on it for $9,000.

















9k because racekor 

























Trunk is gutted too, has Eibach resevoir coilovers, Mopar front and rear sway bars, Borla header back, full poly bushings, solid rear diff spacers, stock V6. Thoughts? Yay or Nay, it has a clear one owner title, PO was turning it into a Gran AM racer and quit.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Just got back from driving it to NY to check out a 2010 Dodge Challenger with 17k miles on it for $9,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nay. V6.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Nay. V6.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually the v6 probably has a way better weight balance for actually driving...

Screw that 'merican hemi b.s. You could make plenty of power with a v6 and it'll weigh less

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Actually the v6 probably has a way better weight balance for actually driving...
> 
> Screw that 'merican hemi b.s. You could make plenty of power with a v6 and it'll weigh less
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I was visiting family and saw it on their local CL, figured why not take a look. I told them if theyll take 8,000 and ship it to me I'll buy it


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

It may only have 17k on it but its 17k of beating the living piss out of it. Id pass.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> It may only have 17k on it but its 17k of beating the living piss out of it. Id pass.


That thought hadn't even crossed my mind :beer:


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Passed 23,000 miles. For a mid-2010 purchase, she's doing well.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

DerekH said:


> It may only have 17k on it but its 17k of beating the living piss out of it. Id pass.


It is a car that would be tracked, its supposed to be flogged... If it isnt, you're doing it wrong!
A low mileage well cared for baby fresh race car is an oxymoron and pipedream


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

#1 you wouldnt have bought it either way.
#2 its automatic.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> #1 you wouldnt have bought it either way.
> #2 its automatic.


I was never going to buy it nor did I say I was, just went to take a look as I was a few blocks down the road saw the price on the window :beer: It sold the next day I believe, cuz it wasn't in the lot when I left for home.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And if he would have accepted a 8k offer I'd have said 7500$ and if he accepted that I would have cut a check right there and kept it at my grandmas home  but he told me to f off at my 9k offer ha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> It is a car that would be tracked, its supposed to be flogged... If it isnt, you're doing it wrong!
> A low mileage well cared for baby fresh race car is an oxymoron and pipedream
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


And I was told it was a daily for his wife, and was only driven on nice days, they purchased a suv for a daily and he began to tear into the car, it has never seen track it any abuse he said, the seat was just thrown on so the buyer can take it away. 

The guy pitched all the interior parts, didn't even sell or scrap them


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Changed the oil and loaded a hand truck in the back seat for use later today. Then tomorrow her legs get stretched on a road trip to North Carolina.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Changed the oil and loaded a hand truck in the back seat for use later today. Then tomorrow her legs get stretched on a road trip to North Carolina.


:beer:
i should give you a couple empty gas cans so you can bring back some ethanol free gas lol
have a safe trip dude..
will you be at Volksfest on saturday?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

FINALLY changed my stupid cabin filter. Thing was pretty full of debris haha. Ever since I got the car pretty much the AC would always stink every time I put it on. But no more! Easiest thing to change on the car besides an air filter, shoulda done it a long time ago.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> :beer:
> i should give you a couple empty gas cans so you can bring back some ethanol free gas lol
> have a safe trip dude..
> will you be at Volksfest on saturday?


No I was actually going down there to play disc golf, but since the weather is going to be **** I am not doing either lol. I did however get a line on a set of full leathers for teh racekor for a sweet price. Buddy is sending me a pic on Monday and if they are decent I am prolly scooping them up Monday. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Put it back up for sale :thumbup: hopefully it'll sell this spring, but probably not. Everybody wants it till they hear the words fwd :thumbdown:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed the new seats, just need to wait til this weekend for a buddy to reset my passenger seat airbag detection module-magig


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Finally got 7 of 8 readiness codes to set (2 of the remaining 3 set manually) so it can be inspected...now that its 4 months expired :laugh:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just purchased my complete MKV rear subframe. Picking it up in the next week or so. Bye bye rear beam + drums, hello independent rear suspension and upgraded disc brakes.

Additionally, in the process of buying a rear sway bay and solid polyurethane bushings to make the package complete along with some high end rear + front end links to really stiffen her up. Aiming to also pick up poly top strut mounts to give an overall firm feel.

As for the pricing of the rear conversion, found one for $625 shipped but it was Jetta V stuff only, nothing fancy. Then found a GLI setup with upgraded rotors and pads but didn't look to be in the best of shape for $750.

Surely enough, found a GLI rear with calipers and all for only $350 + tax. May have them send it freight to the shop so I don't have to waste time and money driving to North Jersey. Just need to buy up stainless brake lines, rotors, and pads. Got quoted a [email protected] good price for install as well seeing as though my lift isn't being installed until later this year due to our garage being revamped...

And in RE: to a tune for the 2012 2.5L Jetta, I was up at CB Tuning over the weekend for a Unitronic read for a custom file. Surely enough, the reader only had two pins whereas the new Jetta's have three pins, thus Unitronic is sending their new reader to Chris @ CB Tuning in order to make the magic happen.

Big things happening and plenty more to come!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Moved my oil cooler to the other side of the car. Passenger side was too tight and i didn't trust road debris. So drivers side is nicer less stuff in there and it's further away. From the wheel. Now i need to clock the turbo for more available axle movement. I want just a touch more drop up front then notch 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Finally got my tax refund, so pulling the trigger on an AWE catback exhaust for $570 shipped through my local VW tuning shop. Unfortunately I'm in Vegas for the next three weeks, so I won't even be able to look at my Bunny. :sly:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Changed cabin filter
fuel filter (for the first time in 182000kms )
Ordered a new oil pan so I have a fresh one to weld my oil return bung to


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Broke my reverse light switch installing my short shifter. 25$ and a few days to ship is far from the worst I can manage.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

rabbit 62052 said:


> Broke my reverse light switch installing my short shifter. 25$ and a few days to ship is far from the worst I can manage.


Lol know that feeling. Suckers snap right off with just snug... Regardless they're cheap.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> Changed cabin filter
> fuel filter (for the first time in 182000kms )
> Ordered a new oil pan so I have a fresh one to weld my oil return bung to


Might consider not going that route and welding it to the upper oil pan. I'm going to probably go this route when i get my new motor. It's just a better safer way to drain back from the turbo. If you're gonna do it, do it the best way first

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Might consider not going that route and welding it to the upper oil pan. I'm going to probably go this route when i get my new motor. It's just a better safer way to drain back from the turbo. If you're gonna do it, do it the best way first
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


i will do it that way too... but later.

at the moment i just want to get it running, then i'll improve.
-the optimum return is above the oil pan
-the optimum feed is near the oil filter.
-better exhaust manifold.
-better turbo (ball bearing)
-etc.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The oil feed I'm actually working on as well Fred! Strange how we are both
Having the same idea there. And the bb turbo is probably the next progression forward for my build once i get this new low mileage motor I will start a hopefully stout build. I'm going for reliable big numbers.but not huge output, just stout power from a bullet proof bottom end
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, you, me, Dominick, and jordan and a few others are on the same page as far as mods go.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Got JE pistons, Tuscan rods, IE valve cover, new valves, catch can in the mail. Next week shipping the torque converter and valve body go out to Level10 and the engine starts getting put back together!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Got JE pistons, Tuscan rods, IE valve cover, new valves, catch can in the mail. Next week shipping the torque converter and valve body go out to Level10 and the engine starts getting put back together!


any reason you went with the tuscan rods instead of the H beam?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> any reason you went with the tuscan rods instead of the H beam?


No specific reason really. They're lighter and stronger, and for the marginally higher price it was worth it to me to have the best possible rods.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> No specific reason really. They're lighter and stronger, and for the marginally higher price it was worth it to me to have the best possible rods.


:thumbup: Will they be rifle drilled as well?


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Installed my gen 2 EJ exhaust...sounds lovely I think


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Installed my gen 2 EJ exhaust...sounds lovely I think


Been waiting to hear the Gen 2 EJ exhaust! Since I'm thinking of getting it soon to 'upgrade' my current exhaust! Are you running stock mid pipe, EJ gen 2 and like a CAI? If so then that sound is PERFECT! Screw spending an extra $175 on AWE when this sounds the same if not better! And with my Tsudo pipe I got, I'll get the sound and everything I'm wanting. Plus I just ordered my C2ner Handheld today so yeah, I'm excited 

Definitely going with the Gen 2 EJ for sure now!

Right now I got:
Carbonio CAI, Tsudo mid pipe, Custom catback.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> :thumbup: Will they be rifle drilled as well?


Yup, the tuscans come rifle drilled, whereas it's an option on the H beams


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Yup, the tuscans come rifle drilled, whereas it's an option on the H beams


Where you getting the Tuscan's from? I have only been able to find the IE ones.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Where you getting the Tuscan's from? I have only been able to find the IE ones.


From IE. They haven't been 'officially' released or put up on their website, but they make them. My shop was able to get them for me, so that's all I really know.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> From IE. They haven't been 'officially' released or put up on their website, but they make them. My shop was able to get them for me, so that's all I really know.


Awesome, thanks! :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Changed the CPS sensor and the car is fixed. No more random shut offs on the highway.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Installed my gen 2 EJ exhaust...sounds lovely I think


Sounds nice! Looks a lot like my custom setup except I have a bigger front muffler.

Custom setup:

6" x 24" magnaflow muffler right after the cat -> GTI rear section with a suitcase delete.


----------



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

changed the spark plugs (NGK Laser Platinum), air filter, and oil. Finally converted from Mobil1 0w-40 to Liqui Moly 5w-40. Engine runs much smoother now. Front and back brake pads and rear rotors are next.. just waiting on a nice day.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I fixed a small vagcom screwup i did on Saturday.

I had deleted my rear wiper over last summer and happened to be on vagcom looking through the controllers on Saturday while I was at the shop and had nothing better to do. I found a section that said rear wiper installed and it had a check on it, so I removed it.

Thought nothing had gone awry and while I was cruising up the hiway and needed my front washer jets, they would not pump out fluid. But they pumped it into my hatch!

Lesson learned. Reversed the coding today. :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> I fixed a small vagcom screwup i did on Saturday.
> 
> I had deleted my rear wiper over last summer and happened to be on vagcom looking through the controllers on Saturday while I was at the shop and had nothing better to do. I found a section that said rear wiper installed and it had a check on it, so I removed it.
> 
> ...


Lol the easier Way to fix that is to go flip the connections at the pump up front... And keep the coding correct... I know that feeling though...however i don't have any windshield sprayers anymore...oil cooler seemed more important


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol the easier Way to fix that is to go flip the connections at the pump up front... And keep the coding correct... I know that feeling though...however i don't have any windshield sprayers anymore...oil cooler seemed more important


Probably do that when I have the bumper cover off when I install the front mount in April.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Whew what a Day... Today i not only did my passenger side CV axle, but i also drained and refilled my transmission, removed the turbo and"clocked" it a little more to allow more drop without potential issue with the oil return. All I've got to say is, it was a load of work. I honestly hate taking that turbo off!
But I'm done


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Started it. Then drove it. Then parked it. :beer:

Tomorrow I am lowering the fronts more and determining if I need a slightly smaller tire, then ordering tires. :beer:


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Replaced my reverse light switch, got my c2ner and flashes. Now I need to run it around and see what I think.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Installed my heated aspherical mirrors this evening. Also dyed to kill headlight glare. Eat sh!t blindspots.











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got my C2ner tonight, Uploaded stock file, emailed C2, now I wait till Monday! Too anxious, want em now! haha.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Deleted my rear wiper...nice and clean 










Also ditched my oem mudflaps. Kinda mixed on how it looks now but the old ones were torn the eff up and full of leaves n sh*t.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Swapped out my damn near bald winter tires for some meaty all seasons. Hoping for not much more snow at this point


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Sold it. So long guys -- for now.


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Installed my Carbonio 










With the stock cover on. Really want a beetle cover now. 










Car sounds so nice now. 

Also installed the new Eurojet exhaust. No pics yet but I have a poor quality video.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I didn't do anything to my 2.5l today because I sold it yesterday, but I did create a FS with a bunch of items that 2.5l enthusiasts may be interested in. Click the link in my signature to see what's been listed.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I didn't do anything to my 2.5l today because I sold it yesterday, but I did create a FS with a bunch of items that 2.5l enthusiasts may be interested in. Click the link in my signature to see what's been listed.


Lucky you. I've been trying to sell mine for almost 2 years.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Lucky you. I've been trying to sell mine for almost 2 years.


I've seen your FS threads and they're pretty awful, to be totally honest with you.
I'm not trying to be a d*ck, but it's not going to sell when you have one Instagram picture up there.
Good luck otherwise -- maybe you can get some better shots when the snow melts. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I didn't do anything to my 2.5l today because I sold it yesterday, but I did create a FS with a bunch of items that 2.5l enthusiasts may be interested in. Click the link in my signature to see what's been listed.


Interested in your bushings.



Also, bought my rabbit some new shoes.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DerekH said:


> Interested in your bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, bought my rabbit some new shoes.


Send PM. I'll cut a deal if you buy both.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Today I enjoyed a great drive through the Rockies west of Colorado Springs in my 12' Passat 2.5.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not on my car... but i changed the oil, filter and filler the tires on a friend's 2.0

gave him some free liqui moly 
so far he is loving the car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I've seen your FS threads and they're pretty awful, to be totally honest with you.
> I'm not trying to be a d*ck, but it's not going to sell when you have one Instagram picture up there.
> Good luck otherwise -- maybe you can get some better shots when the snow melts. :thumbup:


I'm not really trying to sell it on here, so right now ya my threads are pretty pitiful lol. Vortex is full of poor people that want things but have no money. I've gotten about 500 Pms and before business is even talked about they want to know if I would trade for X vehicle. Locally on Craigslist I have a pretty good page, but same question is always asked, " Is it a GTI?" Once I say "No It's a Rabbit S" I never hear back from the person. I put it on EBay twice, both times sold for around 11k, but there is no contractual obligation the winning bidder has to actually buy it, so i pay 60$ each time. So that's done with, I did preorder a 4 door sedan that will be released this fall, I will probably switch everything over to the other rabbit and trade the white one in for it, as one or both of them need to go when that is released. 

But ya once its nice out and my wheels are on we're doing a shoot, and those pics will be put in all of my threads here.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm not really trying to sell it on here, so right now ya my threads are pretty pitiful lol. Vortex is full of poor people that want things but have no money. I've gotten about 500 Pms and before business is even talked about they want to know if I would trade for X vehicle. Locally on Craigslist I have a pretty good page, but same question is always asked, " Is it a GTI?" Once I say "No It's a Rabbit S" I never hear back from the person. I put it on EBay twice, both times sold for around 11k, but there is no contractual obligation the winning bidder has to actually buy it, so i pay 60$ each time. So that's done with, I did preorder a 4 door sedan that will be released this fall, I will probably switch everything over to the other rabbit and trade the white one in for it, as one or both of them need to go when that is released.
> 
> But ya once its nice out and my wheels are on we're doing a shoot, and those pics will be put in all of my threads here.


I think I know what car you might have ordered. Is it German and a brand new model?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ... Vortex is full of poor people that want things but have no money. ...


PoorTex at its finest. :laugh:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cleaned car. Cleaned bay. Then this gorgeous whore shot.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Catch can clean-up as well. Looks like bukake party.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I think I know what car you might have ordered. Is it German and a brand new model?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Yes, and I'm taking nothing but heat for it. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Cleaned car. Cleaned bay. Then this gorgeous whore shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great :beer: 

Does the mk6 golf have electro steering or does it have that PS pump too?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Looks great :beer:
> 
> Does the mk6 golf have electro steering or does it have that PS pump too?


This is a Jetta. Golf idk...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> This is a Jetta. Golf idk...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I did a search and no the golf is still electromagnetic assisted steering.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes, and I'm taking nothing but heat for it. :beer:


If it's what I think it is they look sweet. The drivetrain kinda sucks since it's basically the same as a Rabbit/gti but future performance models will be awesome with different setups. It will be a fast car that I bet will be easy to modify. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Last night...









Got it inspected today almost didn't pass because my front plate was on the lower grill and not the stock mounting point. 

Today I started to play around with my "free" catch can that I got from a trade this past weekend figured might work better than my down draft tube. If it reduces the amount of oil vapor I smell from time to time I will be happy.

Current setup down draft open dump.









The new setup and mounting location.

























The red will not due, since I am tucking it away might as well make it stealthy as possible. Setup a little paint booth and make it black! 









With this location I figure when I check my oil I can check the can. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> If it's what I think it is they look sweet. The drivetrain kinda sucks since it's basically the same as a Rabbit/gti but future performance models will be awesome with different setups. It will be a fast car that I bet will be easy to modify.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


It's gonna be offered in AWD as well, which depending on the added cost I may get.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> It's gonna be offered in AWD as well, which depending on the added cost I may get.


Yeah I know. Would the AWD version be offered with a manual gearbox or only auto similar to most other models? I would love to get one as a daily as they are at an awesome price. My Dad bought a first run sport coupe in 2002 and ran into a lot of problems so I would be nervous about getting a first gen new car from that manufacturer. That being said, the car looks awesome and will be a solid performer.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

So what is the car?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

+ 1 :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Yeah I know. Would the AWD version be offered with a manual gearbox or only auto similar to most other models? I would love to get one as a daily as they are at an awesome price. My Dad bought a first run sport coupe in 2002 and ran into a lot of problems so I would be nervous about getting a first gen new car from that manufacturer. That being said, the car looks awesome and will be a solid performer.


Ya the sales guy I'm working with says he's not too optimistic on it. From what I understand you want a automatic if you go with a car from this manufacture. I guess they are bullet proof, and their manuals are unreliable time bombs.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> So what is the car?


The CLA. I ordered the matte purple with ash leather interior, sport package, and I may add 4Matic if I can afford it. Mercedes is weird with their packaging. From what I was told, to get HIDs, real leather, premium paint color, and styling you have to get the sport package coming in around 42k est. or I can get a base 4Matic for ~36k and I get the leather HID, and choice of paint, but not the really nice sport appearance package. 

As when I preordered the Fahrenheit GTI back in 2006 I need to test drive it before I commit 100% and buy it, I had to preorder the CLA because my local MB dealer says they're only gonna keep one or two on the lot.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The CLA. I ordered the matte purple with ash leather interior, sport package, and I may add 4Matic if I can afford it. Mercedes is weird with their packaging. From what I was told, to get HIDs, real leather, premium paint color, and styling you have to get the sport package coming in around 42k est. or I can get a base 4Matic for ~36k and I get the leather HID, and choice of paint, but not the really nice sport appearance package.
> 
> As when I preordered the Fahrenheit GTI back in 2006 I need to test drive it before I commit 100% and buy it, I had to preorder the CLA because my local MB dealer says they're only gonna keep one or two on the lot.


This is exactly what happened to my dad when he got his c230 kompressor. They only kept a few on the lot. Had to be ordered in. Their packages are weird you are right. My dads car is a 6speed and has been good as far as engine and transmission go but has had issues elsewhere. The parking brake has gone a few times. Ac problems. Cd player issues. Door lock issues. Nothing that sounds major but when you get it fixed at the dealer it is very expensive. Has made me wary of first run Mercedes models. As I'm sure you are aware by my current project, I am a very big fan of Mercedes products. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> This is exactly what happened to my dad when he got his c230 kompressor. They only kept a few on the lot. Had to be ordered in. Their packages are weird you are right. My dads car is a 6speed and has been good as far as engine and transmission go but has had issues elsewhere. The parking brake has gone a few times. Ac problems. Cd player issues. Door lock issues. Nothing that sounds major but when you get it fixed at the dealer it is very expensive. Has made me wary of first run Mercedes models. As I'm sure you are aware by my current project, I am a very big fan of Mercedes products.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Ya I'm still jelly of those seats! Ya they have a 2013 C300 on the lot that I really like, and its gothic the same auto trans that's used in the c63 and SLS. Only issues with MB auto transmissions are the control modules. Sometimes when you have them reflashed the file gets corrupt and the module has to be replaced, and of that happens its covered by MB.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I'm still jelly of those seats! Ya they have a 2013 C300 on the lot that I really like, and its gothic the same auto trans that's used in the c63 and SLS. Only issues with MB auto transmissions are the control modules. Sometimes when you have them reflashed the file gets corrupt and the module has to be replaced, and of that happens its covered by MB.


I'm meeting up with the guy fabricating my brackets this Sunday for about 5 hours, we have a few small revisions to make to my initial bracket design but I'm praying I can get them in this weekend! This week it's also order Apikol brake stuff for my boxster swap.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I'm meeting up with the guy fabricating my brackets this Sunday for about 5 hours, we have a few small revisions to make to my initial bracket design but I'm praying I can get them in this weekend! This week it's also order Apikol brake stuff for my boxster swap.


Nice can't wait to see them in. I'm still curious as to how you got those... The car those came out of isn't normally found without them ha


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice can't wait to see them in. I'm still curious as to how you got those... The car those came out of isn't normally found without them ha


The car they came from was hit from the back at a dead stop on the highway by a truck with a big trailer that was going 70. Whole rear end was totalled. The guy selling them has sold basically everything but the interior, aside from the steering wheel. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> The car they came from was hit from the back at a dead stop on the highway by a truck with a big trailer that was going 70. Whole rear end was totalled. The guy selling them has sold basically everything but the interior, aside from the steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


C63 AMG right?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Not today but IDGAF

Got the tires aligned on Saturday after going lower.
Sunday it got put on a lift and the damn AWE exhaust hanger that was cracked got welded by a buddy. No more exhaust rattle :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> C63 AMG right?




Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got my C2 Tune files back dismorning! Just tuned my car with the 91 Race file (No 93 here), so far I'm loving the 800 idle RPM and idle rev past 4k! Will keep updated once I drive it to work


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Put 94 in mine for the first time since I put winter wheels on back in October. Feels so good. Car isles better, runs smoother, pulls harder. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Put 94 in mine for the first time since I put winter wheels on back in October. Feels so good. Car isles better, runs smoother, pulls harder. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Suprizingly I filled up with 94 today as well. I dont usually go to that gas station, usually shell 91 all the way for me. We will see how it goes!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Suprizingly I filled up with 94 today as well. I dont usually go to that gas station, usually shell 91 all the way for me. We will see how it goes!


The Unitronic chip is for 93 technically but in witner I run 91 from Costco because for most the winter gas was cheaper and I was paying between 99.9-106.9/L. Filled up at petro yesterday for 123.9, bleck. I wanna ride my bike again, $15 fill ups make me happy.


----------



## autojerks (Jan 29, 2013)

Installed new spark plugs and coil packs. 80,000km on factory ones. Well needed.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Got boned by ECS.


*Crappy Crank Pulley*


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of goodies.

BFI plate frame, key fob emblem, shirt. 
Stabila Rear Sway Bar for my subframe swap and solid poly bushings. 
Black Coolant Cap. Forge washer fluid cap.





























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another purchase.

Whiteline WALK Kit.



















Car ought to handle like a boss soon enough!

:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I was gonna get those a long time ago, but went with the H2sport rebuild kit. Let us know how you like those.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I was gonna get those a long time ago, but went with the H2sport rebuild kit. Let us know how you like those.


Heading over to H2Sport this weekend, gonna check them out while I am there.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Heading over to H2Sport this weekend, gonna check them out while I am there.


I've had there camber plates, and I have a used set of their sport knuckles. I'm a big fan of their products. :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

They fit! 18x9.5" 225/35 tires and Audi TT-rs lcas widened the track enough to clear. I've got an 1/8" of clearance between strut and wheel!


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Weighing the pros and cons of chipping my car... Unitronic, that is.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

chrisdazzo said:


> Weighing the pros and cons of chipping my car... Unitronic, that is.


Pros: more fun more power theoretically more fuel economy
Cons: people want to racecar with you you want to racecar racecaring uses more gas

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

chrisdazzo said:


> Weighing the pros and cons of chipping my car... Unitronic, that is.


If their tune is anything like UM's, then its a no brainer. Performance gains are modest with a better midrange but the real benefit is the car is just more drivable. All the little lags are gone, shifting is so much nicer without the rev hang, etc.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

One of the new parts that came in the mail today.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I have unitronic. It's a solid tune supposing you are gonna stop at basic bolt ons and don't plan on getting into an Sri or turbo. Driveability is great, shifts are smooth, very nice. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> One of the new parts that came in the mail today.


Well played.

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

New plate frame. Removed badging.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Brought 80ft of stainless tubing home with it.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ So much win there lol:thumbup:


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Installed a euro switch & golf ball shift knob (Thx DriveVW4Life!) Amber city lights on a black car looks pretty sweet btw


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> (Thx DriveVW4Life!)


Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Coolant sensor plug delete and washer fluid mount delete. Yup, did it myself like a big boy. Next is to just shave the bung and tuck that wire. Thankfully my girlfriend's dad is a contractor and always has the tools I need.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh and a full detail. Was a good day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

installed an awe catback on a jetta. :beer:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> installed an awe catback on a jetta. :beer:


Nice! :thumbup: Ryan's?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Nice! :thumbup: Ryan's?


yup! his mods vs mine are a good comparison and make for a close race. UM 93 oct tune with intake and catback. vs UM SRI tune with both of the above.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> Coolant sensor plug delete and washer fluid mount delete. Yup, did it myself like a big boy. Next is to just shave the bung and tuck that wire. Thankfully my girlfriend's dad is a contractor and always has the tools I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delete the whole filler neck Dude. C'mon you're better than that.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

More work on the seat swap. Friend is remaking two new brackets with more slits to bring weight down. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

So. SICK!!!!

Cant wait to see in person dude..


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> So. SICK!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see in person dude..


Too bad I won't be taking corners nearly as fast as you to need all the extra bolstering. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Too bad I won't be taking corners nearly as fast as you to need all the extra bolstering.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Touche sir... Touche


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> yup! his mods vs mine are a good comparison and make for a close race. UM 93 oct tune with intake and catback. vs UM SRI tune with both of the above.


Nice, he just needs a header now!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Hurray. Misfire codes and an intake air leak on the way home from the Brier curling finals. Car idling low and sounds like it has lumpy cams. Add to that a dead cell phone, no open gas stations and a flashing cel and you the recipe for a blunderful end to an awesome Sunday. Tomorrow I gotta check wires, hoses, coils and hope its one of those. From first inspection everything looks okay. Car seemed low on oil and that's it. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Hurray. Misfire codes and an intake air leak on the way home from the Brier curling finals. Car idling low and sounds like it has lumpy cams. Add to that a dead cell phone, no open gas stations and a flashing cel and you the recipe for a blunderful end to an awesome Sunday. Tomorrow I gotta check wires, hoses, coils and hope its one of those. From first inspection everything looks okay. Car seemed low on oil and that's it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Crappy deal man. Keep us posted


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Crappy deal man. Keep us posted


Cleared the codes, added a little oil since it was low, and started the car. Still idles very low and poorly, got more codes. I figure I'll start with plugs, test coils, fuel filter. Also plan on checking for air/vac leaks. If that doesn't do it I fear it might mean worst case scenario for a 2006 motor...

Codes:
P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0305 - Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected
P0303 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Cleared the codes, added a little oil since it was low, and started the car. Still idles very low and poorly, got more codes. I figure I'll start with plugs, test coils, fuel filter. Also plan on checking for air/vac leaks. If that doesn't do it I fear it might mean worst case scenario for a 2006 motor...
> 
> Codes:
> P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
> ...


Sounds like exactly what happened to my car when the timing chain skipped...Sorry man! I really hope that is not the case.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Sounds like exactly what happened to my car when the timing chain skipped...Sorry man! I really hope that is not the case.


Second person to give me that impression. Don't have a second car, may have to buy an engine and pay the shop local to me to swap it in.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't try to start it any more...it could cause [more] damage internally if there isn't any already (assuming the timing chain is the culprit). I would take it to a shop/dealer and have them take a look.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> I wouldn't try to start it any more...it could cause [more] damage internally if there isn't any already (assuming the timing chain is the culprit). I would take it to a shop/dealer and have them take a look.


Spoke with mechanic at local shop. He said that since it originally came up with an air leak in addition to the misfire codes to smoke test it to check for air leaks. If everything checks out then it'll go in.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Hurray. Misfire codes and an intake air leak on the way home from the Brier curling finals. Car idling low and sounds like it has lumpy cams. Add to that a dead cell phone, no open gas stations and a flashing cel and you the recipe for a blunderful end to an awesome Sunday. Tomorrow I gotta check wires, hoses, coils and hope its one of those. From first inspection everything looks okay. Car seemed low on oil and that's it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Uh oh, time to salvage it and sell me dem seats 

Jk, hope you get it figured out :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Uh oh, time to salvage it and sell me dem seats
> 
> Jk, hope you get it figured out :beer:


I'll update tonight after I get a chance to look into it. Gonna pull my intake to check all hoses. Inspect the MAF and TB. I'm guessing it might be the PCV, without looking at it. I just have a make-shift plug for the hose that used to run from intake mani to the valve cover so hopefully that has sprung a leak and its easily fixed.


----------



## QfactorB5.5 (Nov 30, 2005)

2 front wheels bearings = 16hrs of drilling and hammering

struts and springs = 2 hrs of drilling

brake upgrade = no bolts left to drill.


New England's natural welding abilities...

Q


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drilling?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> drilling?


Ya I think his hardware cold welded itself so he had to drill out all the bolts.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Hazzah. Fixed it. Injector 3 and 5 popped out of the port. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Retuned it for 93 octane and tested the front lip durability being a snowplow.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Hazzah. Fixed it. Injector 3 and 5 popped out of the port.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2



Nice! That was a close one...glad it was nothing.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Nice! That was a close one...glad it was nothing.


I know. Feel so relieved. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Hazzah. Fixed it. Injector 3 and 5 popped out of the port.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Nice :beer:


----------



## QfactorB5.5 (Nov 30, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I think his hardware cold welded itself so he had to drill out all the bolts.


Everything was rusted together.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

QfactorB5.5 said:


> Everything was rusted together.


Heat usually helps that. MAPP gas a a minimum but certainly an oxy/acetylene torch.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Delete the whole filler neck Dude. C'mon you're better than that.


X2 It really free space up


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Catch can installed for now we will see how it works. (Please excuse the dirty engine bay)



















Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Picked up some wobble bolts for my new wheels. Can't wait for the snow to go away.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Got sent a picture of my revamped new seat bases. Should be able to pick em up tomorrow and install hopefully Friday.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Got sent a picture of my revamped new seat bases. Should be able to pick em up tomorrow and install hopefully Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shweet! :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Shweet! :thumbup:


:beer::beer: We have our biweekly winter meet here on Saturday, should have them in for that. So stoked.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

New tires arrived for it. Then drove it to get a free pita from Pita Pit and quickly found out that was a bad idea and went else where :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

got some slightly used yellow koni shocks/struts plus some hnr race springs 2 go with em, courtesy of josh at nls. cant wait to finaly be rid of the factory wheel gap! 2 new conti dws tires will be goin on the front next week.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shaved coolant sensor bung down. Tucked wires and shaved the mounts.











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

One seat left to install then its time to whore. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> One seat left to install then its time to whore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 Sweet, pics when done. Just text them to me. Lol


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Started it up today because it's in storage and I wanted to get the juices flowing. I noticed right away that it was misfiring. Also: 
- Park, Drive, Neutral do not work. (It's a tiptronic transmission.) I can put my foot onto the floor and the engine does not rev. 
- Reverse works. 
- No power steering. 
- No ABS. 
- Idiot lights are on and flashing (no cluster/speed/tach/needle lights, though). 
- No electricity inside cabin, no horn, no radio, no wipers, nothing. 
- Headlamps do not work. 
- Brake pedal goes to the floor. 
- When shifting from Park to Reverse, a very hard knock is heard. 
- Rough idle (see above) 

Opened the hood to find that the firewall has been chewed through and wires hanging down behind the engine. Leaves and twigs near the engine mounts. Seems like an animal has made my engine bay it's home for the winter here outside Chicago. Looks like I'll be filing a claim with my insurance and having it towed to the local dealership. Sounds to me like the wiring/engine harness is done.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Finished up with these.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

alex killing the game with his interior :laugh: 

your car is a nice package, both inside and out!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> alex killing the game with his interior :laugh:
> 
> your car is a nice package, both inside and out!


 Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, and those are comfy seats too.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Looks awesome, and those are comfy seats too.


 Take a bit of getting used to. Little higher than stock at max low. Not used to all the bolstering and the new seat position so I'm rocking a little gangster lean, feeling more normal. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

I yelled at it... And booked it an appointment at the VW Service Spa. 

2010 Jetta SEL,


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> I yelled at it... And booked it an appointment at the VW Service Spa.
> 
> 2010 Jetta SEL,


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

SimpleStaple said:


> Coil packs or plugs?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 That's what I thought, but it's no longer idling roughly. I don't know much past what my father told me - he used to work on cars. We'll find out Wednesday, I guess, but I'm worried this will keep happening once the lease runs out in June.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

washed the bay... twas dirty.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisdazzo said:


> That's what I thought, but it's no longer idling roughly. I don't know much past what my father told me - he used to work on cars. We'll find out Wednesday, I guess, but I'm worried this will keep happening once the lease runs out in June.


 Multiple cylinder misfire I'm betting. Second time it happens will make the MIL illuminate solid. Bad gas? Was it really cold out?


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

trudub said:


> Multiple cylinder misfire I'm betting. Second time it happens will make the MIL illuminate solid. Bad gas? Was it really cold out?


 Could be bad gas, but I only go to Shell and haven't filled it lately. But it was cold that day. Thing is, it's been cold for weeks and weeks now. If it's just the gas that'd be super! 

On the upside, Jetta is getting washed, clay bar'd, waxed, and getting the interior/engine bay detailed this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> washed the bay... twas dirty.[/img]


 Must be nice. It'll be cold and ****ty in PA till at least May so there is no point to cleaning anything till then haha


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

OE Big Brake Kit. Front and Rear. Slotted. Larger carriers included.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What pads are you planning on using? 



SimpleStaple said:


> OE Big Brake Kit. Front and Rear. Slotted. Larger carriers included.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> What pads are you planning on using?


 Hawk HPS's. They come Friday. Also stainless lines and Tyrolsport stiffening kit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Hawk HPS's. They come Friday. Also stainless lines and Tyrolsport stiffening kit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
Nice choices for sure! Tell me how the stiffening kit feels for you, I've been curious to add it to mine. 


I washed it after work today and tracked packages from UPS for it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Nice choices for sure! Tell me how the stiffening kit feels for you, I've been curious to add it to mine.
> 
> 
> I washed it after work today and tracked packages from UPS for it.


 its great!  

its a more solid braking feel.. maybe earlier bite, and more more "linear" braking.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

magics5rip said:


> Must be nice. It'll be cold and ****ty in PA till at least May so there is no point to cleaning anything till then haha


 lol, no ice in florida... and i do hate a dirty bay..


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mailman delivered this. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

time to install the brembos!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Mailman delivered this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am using the apikol set up myself and really like it! Its such a great brake setup


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Mailman delivered this.


 Yess!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> time to install the brembos!


 Not a chance. Can't run summers yet and don't feel like ruining fenders any more than I have by spacing out my winters. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> its great!
> 
> its a more solid braking feel.. maybe earlier bite, and more more "linear" braking.


 I'll take your word for that! Now I need to order some


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my ride height adjusted, new wheels put on and topped it off with an alignment.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fixed my exhaust leak!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, I will do something similar when it comes time to replace the brakes. I have not settled on the pads yet, so I am interested to see what you think of that setup. 




SimpleStaple said:


> Hawk HPS's. They come Friday. Also stainless lines and Tyrolsport stiffening kit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> Nice, I will do something similar when it comes time to replace the brakes. I have not settled on the pads yet, so I am interested to see what you think of that setup.


 May be installing fronts tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Handed it off to a VW tech who looked very confused when I gave him the keys to a MKV Jetta Limited with no badges, an RCD-510, and an Aux-in. :facepalm: 

Update: turns out it was just a cylinder misfire and a coil pack. They replaced it but aren't sure if that was a long-term solution, since they couldn't 100% figure out what was wrong. So, maybe new coil packs, spark plugs, etc. are in my future...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Been funneling my funds in the B5 A4. I think some time this summer I'll be parting with it so a 2.5T might be the next step


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of this 


























Also this 









Then this 









Then cursing at the sky and this again 3 days later. 


















because I forgot this


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> Some of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> why do people quote the whole thing? why not just the pic you want to reference...?


 Quote from my phone. Just did quick reply. My bad, no biggie. Will cut it down.


Edit: Happy? Good. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Played with my 2.8 today... Finally got my z car nearly running


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Got it working and drove the hell out of it.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Front Whiteline endlinks, rear 034Motorsports endlinks, Tyrolsport front brake stiffening kit, Hawk HPS front and rear pads, ECS larger carriers are done curing (black enamel), Whiteline W.A.L.K. kit, stainless front and rear brake lines. Now just the rear subframe and then install in 2 weeks tops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

wheel porn


IMG_0991 by spartanrabbit09, on Flickr


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> wheel porn
> 
> 
> IMG_0991 by spartanrabbit09, on Flickr


Very nice!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

simple things, raised the car, checked the tranny fluid, fixed a small vacuum leak, filled the tires, checked oil...

all to make sure the car keeps working at tip top performance. 

btw, first boosted tank: 365 miles, 27 MPG.. not bad.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Drove it meet up with a buddy for some cheesesteaks

Untitled by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

fuel upgrade stuff


fuel injectors and inline pump by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

soon installing my new GTI steering wheel


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

got some new summer shoes!!

225 50 zr16 general g-max

16x7.5 et 35 

once the snow is gone i will install


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> fuel upgrade stuff
> 
> 
> fuel injectors and inline pump by dhenr012, on Flickr


install them! 

and get the sw at once...


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally got the clutch and suspension replaced....much needed maintenance.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

So on Sunday, I got in an accident. I was coming up to an intersection when a guy coming the opposite direct was aiming to make a left. We were both green, but he had to yield to oncoming traffic. He decided to cut it and try to beat me through the light last minute on an awkward, non 90 degree turn angle. I couldn't stop in time so I ended up hitting him.


*Diagram I made for the insurance companies.*










*Vehicle I hit. Lincoln Zephyr.*










*My Jetta.*











The insured, as I stated, was at fault, as was noted in the incident report I just received from the reporting police department. However, their company (Nationwide) only offered 80% coverage of the damage as they feel I should have been able to avoid it, regardless of the fact the officer cited the other individual for failure to yield. Their claims adjuster outright refused to accept photographs, the police incident report, or the diagram I drew up and is thus in bad faith, his explanation being that based on the damage being on the rear-section of their insured's vehicle, I would have had more time to react.

My company, GEICO, is taking Nationwide to court to recoup damages and some excess via a bad faith suit. GEICO is handling my rental and repair for now, but I will be reimbursed my deductible, damages, and a compensation for depreciation all at the fault of their insured.

The good news is I am having my 1552 bumper painted and installed and have a pretty sweet rental.

*2013 Mini Cooper*










I am guaranteed $2,000 for depreciation, plus a percentage of whatever GEICO aims to recover through additional damages + interest. The damage report/pricing I just received is *$8,500*.

I will keep everyone updated on what comes further!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Made an appointment to swap my transmission. It begins April 22!!!!!!!!!! 

6-speed mk6 Gti trans btw


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> Made an appointment to swap my transmission. It begins April 22!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6-speed mk6 Gti trans btw
> 
> ...


Do it yourself... It's not that tough


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> Made an appointment to swap my transmission. It begins April 22!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6-speed mk6 Gti trans btw
> 
> ...


congrats!

if you are already a 5spd, doing the swap is as "complicated" as a clutch replacement.

Also, i did my swap and it was finished by may 1st 2011.. lol...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Do it yourself... It's not that tough


Yeah, learn from me and thygreyt, we did it ourselves and I effed up enough to give all fair warning on what not to do when you do the swap.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> So on Sunday, I got in an accident. I was coming up to an intersection when a guy coming the opposite direct was aiming to make a left. We were both green, but he had to yield to oncoming traffic. He decided to cut it and try to beat me through the light last minute on an awkward, non 90 degree turn angle. I couldn't stop in time so I ended up hitting him.
> 
> 
> *Diagram I made for the insurance companies.*
> ...


Was this caused by the ECS pulley?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my awesome engine caps from ECS today. Great experience, lightning fast shipping, great price, great company, great product.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Was this caused by the ECS pulley?


Where is your imaginary CLA? Or are you just telling another lie?

:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> congrats!
> 
> if you are already a 5spd, doing the swap is as "complicated" as a clutch replacement.
> 
> Also, i did my swap and it was finished by may 1st 2011.. lol...


Im going auto to standard


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Where is your imaginary CLA? Or are you just telling another lie?
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's not even out yet...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> So on Sunday, I got in an accident. I was coming up to an intersection when a guy coming the opposite direct was aiming to make a left. We were both green, but he had to yield to oncoming traffic. He decided to cut it and try to beat me through the light last minute on an awkward, non 90 degree turn angle. I couldn't stop in time so I ended up hitting him.
> 
> 
> *Diagram I made for the insurance companies.*
> ...


So is it considered totalled? That's a lot of damage.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Installed another muffler today to tone down the exhaust some. Makes absolutely no difference at idle but at 65-70mph it is amazing. Finally got rid of that drone.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Getting my AWE catback installed today.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Taking the transmission apart.... again.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Taking the transmission apart.... again.


What happened now???


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> Getting my AWE catback installed today.


Jealous!! Track or touring? iirc there are two...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Jealous!! Track or touring? iirc there are two...



They only make one for the Rabbit. If I remember correctly its somewhere between the track and touring they make for other models. Theres very little drone on the highway, which I was scared of. Stays pretty mild when driving calmly, but when you step on it, it roars. 

Ordering c2 motorsports handheld tuner with 93 race file and HFE tunes today. :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Fifth gear went out. Easy fix. Just me assuming i knew what i was doing and not following vw torque specs.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

bought a BGP longblock the other day, i've been breaking it down but today i got stuck. spent about an hour trying to get the thermostat housing out of the block. :banghead:
manual is of no help. anyone with tips?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

iowarabbit said:


> bought a BGP longblock the other day, i've been breaking it down but today i got stuck. spent about an hour trying to get the thermostat housing out of the block. :banghead:
> manual is of no help. anyone with tips?


Thermostat just unscrew the plastic hose housing. And you're there. Unless you are talking about the water pump. Its got 3 bolts inside the holes on pulley


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Thermostat just unscrew the plastic hose housing. And you're there. Unless you are talking about the water pump. Its got 3 bolts inside the holes on pulley


 Yeah got that all sorted, my problem is where the t-stat housing meets the block opposite the water pump. From the parts sketch it looks like it's just a rubber seal, but I'll be damned if it wants to do more than wiggle around.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you truly opposite the water pump? Like by the timing chains? Because there isn't anything in there just water inlet. The thermostat is just in the front close to cylinder 1 and it has a few screws that hold it in. After those come loose everything pulls off easily. Replace the seals though. Try pulling off the oil cooler with the pressure sensor and everything


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

installed my cold air intake and cleaned my benz wheels


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

playing with the eboost and vag com.

seriously the tools to ANYone who is serious about tuning the 2.5L: vag com and bentley manual.
amazing tools that can be combined with others to produce incredible results


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey how did you like your whiteline end links? I just had to take them off!!! They were too long for me to install air, and while I had them on my APR sway bar, the sh!t was making SO MUCH NOISE


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

by "opposite" i meant on the backside of that lobe where the water pump attaches, the seal was all sorts of stuck in the block. i gave up being nice and knocked it out with a mallet and dowel, cracked the housing's seal flange like i figured i might. $15 for a new hunk of plastic was worth getting it out of my way. timing stuff and head should come off tomorrow.


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Had my AWE Tuning exhaust put in. I love the sound! Quite when cruising, sounds like a mini-Lamborghini when you step on it 

Only thing I don't like is the tips hang down to low. The guy that installed it really tried to get it to tuck up there. I need to get underneath and loosen up the clamps and try to get the tips to tuck up more... also need to spin the tip clamps so you don't see them


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I guess I lied about the exhaust. It just bumped my drone from coming on at 60 to 70. Oddly it goes completely silent at 80 mph.

Any ideas on how to silence the exhaust? I'm just pissed at this point.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm chasing Wookies & Fiat 500s on the Tail of the Dragon.
I'm able to catch the 500s.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Changed the fuel filter and did and oil change.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

AngeloM3 said:


> Had my AWE Tuning exhaust put in. I love the sound! Quite when cruising, sounds like a mini-Lamborghini when you step on it
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the tips hang down to low. The guy that installed it really tried to get it to tuck up there. I need to get underneath and loosen up the clamps and try to get the tips to tuck up more... also need to spin the tip clamps so you don't see them


Great news on the sound! Really sucks to see how oddly those tips hang, though. Have you checked with AWE re: a solution? Just seems like a slightly botched install.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

kiserhd said:


> Well I guess I lied about the exhaust. It just bumped my drone from coming on at 60 to 70. Oddly it goes completely silent at 80 mph.
> 
> Any ideas on how to silence the exhaust? I'm just pissed at this point.


Depends on how quiet you want the exhaust to be. I didn't go back through the thread; what exhaust setup do you currently have? There is always the option of adding a straight through muffler....


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

@ the WITW13
I got to listen to the Bluewater R25 up close & personal.










Do you know the feeling?
The feeling when you realize you've just over revved your 2.5 & thrown a belt?
This guy does


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> Depends on how quiet you want the exhaust to be. I didn't go back through the thread; what exhaust setup do you currently have? There is always the option of adding a straight through muffler....


3 inch turbo back, w/ highflow cat and a R32 style catback. There is a single straight through muffler on the catback portion and I added another muffler shortly after the cat. I'm still hitting 89dB at idle.

Personally the quieter the better. I'm tired of the noise.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Installed my stock gti exhaust on my rabbit today. Can't describe how happy I am with the sound. Used a magnaflow resonator to take up the gap in length. Perfect sound though. 

Also put on a neuspeed intake I picked up used. Not a whole lot of noise but noticeable under heavy loads.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

kiserhd said:


> 3 inch turbo back, w/ highflow cat and a R32 style catback. There is a single straight through muffler on the catback portion and I added another muffler shortly after the cat. I'm still hitting 89dB at idle.
> 
> Personally the quieter the better. I'm tired of the noise.


And what are the dimensions of the mufflers? You can stuff a 6" round muffler in the exhaust tunnel after the cat, the magnaflow 12641 MIGHT fit..could be a tad too long but its the longest 3" center/center muffler they make.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> And what are the dimensions of the mufflers? You can stuff a 6" round muffler in the exhaust tunnel after the cat, the magnaflow 12641 MIGHT fit..could be a tad too long but its the longest 3" center/center muffler they make.


I actually had that muffler and had to send it back because it was too long and I would have had to relocate my wideband bung. I'm running a different magnaflow that is a 5 inch round instead of the 6 inch.

I was considering using an exhaust silencer or maybe checking out some of the other companies that use the weird baffles that redirect the soundwaves back to neutralize the resonance.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I have the GTI exhaust too, but fitted a straight 2.5inch stainless tube instead of resonator.

I find its the perfect blend of sound. Loud enough when you want it , but also civilized when cruising.

best of both worlds. I have no drone at highway speeds and barely hear it.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Tied it to a trailer loaded with all my stuff. Heading out to Illinois tomorrow morning, heyyyy! :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just drove it and re fell in love with boost. 

i was out of the country for 3 days... lol, i missed the car!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

kiserhd said:


> I actually had that muffler and had to send it back because it was too long and I would have had to relocate my wideband bung. I'm running a different magnaflow that is a 5 inch round instead of the 6 inch.
> 
> I was considering using an exhaust silencer or maybe checking out some of the other companies that use the weird baffles that redirect the soundwaves back to neutralize the resonance.


Yeah, there are some other options out there; the destructive interference ones I'd be interested in checking out :thumbup:

I've been on the fence bout adding a 3rd muffler to my setup back under the spare tire well. It'd still be straight through but of the oval variety but it still should remove some additional noise.


----------



## trep13 (Nov 8, 2012)

*2.5 exhaust..*

Hi, 

i just bought my golf wagon 2.5L last month.

I am wondering if i can switch the rear muffler only to have a better sounds and nice tips ?

I would like to upgrade the exhaust sound.. but pretty sleeper on my daily drive.

Looking for "quality sound" instead of too loud.. so please let me know your suggestions.


thanks


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

R Bumper is being sanded to piss and made clean. This thing got here in crappy shape -- having it filled and the lines cleaned. Very poor craftsmanship from the manufacturer.

Should be painted and on later this week. My ETA on completion of the entire project is the end of next week. Needless to say, I miss my car and this Mini Cooper is starting to get old.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I started it! 


Video will be in my build threads shortly.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Wheel swap! The A4 got the Magny Cours and the Karthoums are on the Rabbit...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> Yeah, there are some other options out there; the destructive interference ones I'd be interested in checking out :thumbup:
> 
> I've been on the fence bout adding a 3rd muffler to my setup back under the spare tire well. It'd still be straight through but of the oval variety but it still should remove some additional noise.


Spent some time researching because I've been laid up since yesterday afternoon. From what I read small displacement motors dont work well with the destructive interference mufflers that are readily available.

However, one of the methods I'm looking into is installing another resonator that is off a Y-pipe and is capped based on the displacement/pipe length and a few other items and it is supposed to generate a wave 180* out of phase to eliminate the drone. It's going to be hard to find room under there but I'll see what I can figure out.


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Installed a new steering wheel. Next week I install new tires and wheels.




























Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Put this beast on

Never mind tapatalk failure 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Installed a new steering wheel. Next week I install new tires and wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of steering wheel is that and where can I get one?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> What kind of steering wheel is that and where can I get one?


Looks like a gli steering wheel with out the mfsw button functions. I have ordered two steering wheels off euro image tuning with no issues and cheaper than retail price.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Looks like a gli steering wheel with out the mfsw button functions. I have ordered two steering wheels off euro image tuning with no issues and cheaper than retail price.


Without the buttons?


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290858098094

Don't hesitate on buying this they are limited. When I called bora parts they said they are a blowout from VW and wont be coming back. I was going to buy the wheel from euroimaging but they sold out. I feel lucky finding it again. $250 to my door in Canada. ECS has the same wheel with buttons for $750.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Somewhiteguy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290858098094
> 
> Don't hesitate on buying this they are limited. When I called bora parts they said they are a blowout from VW and wont be coming back. I was going to buy the wheel from euroimaging but they sold out. I fell lucky finding it again. $250 to my door in canada ECS has the same wheel with buttons for $750.



It looks good.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Without the buttons?


yes, but as some white guy mentioned they are limited and hard to find. so when they are in stock ad selling super cheap its a good deal.
unfortunately it does seem that euroimage tuning doesnt have that specifc gli wheel anymore. i got this one from them http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/collections/interior/products/mk5-euro-steering-wheel



Somewhiteguy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290858098094
> 
> Don't hesitate on buying this they are limited. When I called bora parts they said they are a blowout from VW and wont be coming back. I was going to buy the wheel from euroimaging but they sold out. I fell lucky finding it again. $250 to my door in canada ECS has the same wheel with buttons for $750.


good find:beer::beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> yes, but as some white guy mentioned they are limited and hard to find. so when they are in stock ad selling super cheap its a good deal.
> unfortunately it does seem that euroimage tuning doesnt have that specifc gli wheel anymore. i got this one from them http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/collections/interior/products/mk5-euro-steering-wheel



Yeah that one looks pretty nice too. To bad it doesn't have the red stitching.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Yeah that one looks pretty nice too. To bad it doesn't have the red stitching.


yeah i bought my euro steering wheel before they started importing the non mfsw gli wheel. i agree the red stiching is awesome! i wish i got the gli wheel instead. here i some pics i got when i did the install


euro image steering wheel by dhenr012, on Flickr


euro image steering wheel by dhenr012, on Flickr


euro image steering wheel by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Installed dieselgeek short shifter kit. I think it is a good improvement over stock.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Installed my GTI steering wheel


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Just bought a RCD-510 from the classifieds. Anybody know what kind of antenna I need if I want to use satellite and I'm coming from the basic rabbit stereo without it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

changed spark plugs


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> Just bought a RCD-510 from the classifieds. Anybody know what kind of antenna I need if I want to use satellite and I'm coming from the basic rabbit stereo without it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I have an OEM satellite radio module to help with your goal


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Ordered another hopefully quieter muffler for it.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I have an OEM satellite radio module to help with your goal



Is that the one that goes under the seat? The RCD-510 has a built in module, so I just need some kind of antenna. I did a little research and I think I just need a normal Sirius magnet car antenna. I bought a cheap one from Amazon the other day. We'll see if it works. :screwy:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

added a new fire extinguisher for the rayskor.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> added a new fire extinguisher for the rayskor.


Mmmm dem seats doe. 

Got a quote to shave the trunk and the shop told me they likely couldn't clean up my fenders without making them look terrible. Stupid silver and it's damn impossible to match paint. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Got a UM tune last night.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Got a UM tune last night.


review?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> added a new fire extinguisher for the rayskor.


Awesome, I just ordered an H3R halotron extinguisher a few days ago.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> review?


The tune improved overall feeling of the car. The rev hang has disappeared, and the car decelerates when you let off in gear. I can feel a little more power and torque, although I was told to let the car adjust over the next few days. Overall I am happy with the purchase and will come back to UM for any tuning needs. Now I cannot wait for an SRI and tune, and eventually a JDL turbo setup, but that will have to wait for a while. It is now time to save up money, for summer time goodies. 

As a side note, the laptop and loaner cable work great. Found out that there was someone fairly close to me that had the laptop and cable from UM and was able to drive over and have the tune done in less than 30mins. They had tuned a total of 3 cars including mine, a golf R, a R32 and mine, the lowly rabbit. All the other cars were flashed before I got there. The laptop loaner system is great for people who do not have a local UM dealer. :thumbup::thumbup: for UM


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Stage 2 BFI Mounts


BFI mounts by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

worked on the rear seat delete


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Weather seems to have finally stabilized and not dropped back to winterish conditions. Methinks it's time to change to the summers.

Also gonna be looking at a, well, different sort of 2.5 today.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Installed a new larger/quieter muffler to replace the resonator I had in previously. 









Also got a smaller battery to throw in, but only have a temporary mounting solution until I figure out what I want to do for a mount.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

new bbk


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Temporary battery mounting setup.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Temporary battery mounting setup.


 Huh, what kind of battery is that? Looks like what I'm looking for the 2.5 I just got today. 

Well, 2.5 with an extra cylinder, turned to the side, and a turbo, haha.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Huh, what kind of battery is that? Looks like what I'm looking for the 2.5 I just got today.
> 
> Well, 2.5 with an extra cylinder, turned to the side, and a turbo, haha.


 It's a deka battery, its the same company that makes the braille batteries but they're 1/2 the price.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> It's a deka battery, its the same company that makes the braille batteries but they're 1/2 the price.


 My old battery was a sealed agm








Didn't last a year


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> My old battery was a sealed agm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm really just putzing around with the idea. Mainly because I'm thinking of ways to utilize the space for a AWIC.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

finally got my car lowered after owning it almost 4 years. got a used set of koni yellows and hnr race springs. looks pretty good in my eyes but i know once i put pics up alot of you are gonna say go lower haha. ill try and take some after work 2day


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

tay272 said:


> finally got my car lowered after owning it almost 4 years. got a used set of koni yellows and hnr race springs. looks pretty good in my eyes but i know once i put pics up alot of you are gonna say go lower haha. ill try and take some after work 2day


 As long as you are happy with it, that is all that matters. I'm lowered on OEM shock/struts and an Eibach prokit. Let the haters hate!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im definitely happy with it. Could be a tad lower but I think its pretty much exactly where I wanted it. Handles freakin great now in the sharp turns with much less body roll. Should only get better once I decide to get a bigger rear sway bar and possibly the unibrace for the underbody of the car. Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Im definitely happy with it. Could be a tad lower but I think its pretty much exactly where I wanted it. Handles freakin great now in the sharp turns with much less body roll. Should only get better once I decide to get a bigger rear sway bar and possibly the unibrace for the underbody of the car. Lemme know what you guys think.


 Looks nice! I wish they made the Magny Cours in 18" because it really is the right wheel for the rabbit. I'll get slagged for that comment, but whatevs :laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

washed it


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Got some mkvi gti seats for it. 

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Got some mkvi gti seats for it.
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


 pics!!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> pics!!!


 Will be hopefully installing tomorrow. Still need to source the rear bench which shouldn't be to hard to find.

Will take pieces for sure.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> washed it


 
Daaaaaaaaaamn :beer::beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Your wagon come with those LED headlights or are they aftermarket? Never seen one with them yet, just wondering. Looks good man.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Went under the knife today, 

 

02q + 2.5l =


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Your wagon come with those LED headlights or are they aftermarket? Never seen one with them yet, just wondering. Looks good man.


 No Wagens in the states came with projectors or led's. I got these on the group buy a couple years ago from Ed, he's North of me in Canada. They are an unknown brand but have worked well for me so far...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Put new seats in still looking for rears.

Here is a crappy pic for you all to enjoy.









Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Do the Mk6 seats bolt into Mk5s no problem or did you have to do some custom bracketry?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Bolt right in its the wiring that you need to play around with. Basically I needed to swap the seat belt buckles and all of the wiring under seats also the PODS (but not the bladder its self) on the passenger seat. Here is a link to a DIY and has some info on what seats will and wont work. I didn't do the splicing that they did in the diy instead I just swapped the whole group of wires/plugs on the drivers seat. 

Also MKVI Jetta rear seats wont fit in a MKV.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Withdrew $1,200 from a secret account in order to purchase an AWE Touring Exhaust, maybe some plastidip for my wheels, maybe some fogs...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

re bled brakes, installed the 5457 and did a test drive.


----------



## KDM1116 (Nov 19, 2012)

Installed my 15" L7 Kicker and got the windows tinted 5% all the way around. Saving money for some wheels and lowering kit.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Called a local shop re: a GAIC tune. That's next on the list!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> re bled brakes, installed the 5457 and did a test drive.


 You need to be doing homework!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

chrisdazzo said:


> Called a local shop re: a GAIC tune. That's next on the list!


 Call more shops...anything is better than giac... Just a little fyi


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Called a local shop re: a GAIC tune. That's next on the list!


 I only have giac locally. I like the shop, but they let me ride in a mk6 Jetta with similar mods to my rabbit and I was not impressed for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> I only have giac locally. I like the shop, but they let me ride in a mk6 Jetta with similar mods to my rabbit and I was not impressed for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 seeing that gainesville is a bit far, have you considered United Motorsports loaner cable?? 

Giac is not really known to be good on the 2.5L


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> seeing that gainesville is a bit far, have you considered United Motorsports loaner cable??
> 
> Giac is not really known to be good on the 2.5L


 I went with the c2ner. I didn't know about the loaner cable at the time of purchase, but I have no complaints the c2. It's a great tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Got a bodyshop update. 



















Has been over a month without'r. Should be ready tomorrow. 

1552 bumper is being tested fitted. Got rid of the old projector reps for the latest dual projector design. 

:thumbup: 

:beer:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

cleaned filter, replaced bolt for intake, painting front lip & mirrors, taping up my sideskirt and replacing spark plugs. 

**** me, winter takes a toll!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

darkorb said:


> **** me, winter takes a toll!


 Ain't that the truth. Finally getting around to getting my wheels on tonight, we are supposed to get our 6th day over 10* since early October today. Gonna do plugs tonight and if time put the new rear brakes on.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> Call more shops...anything is better than giac... Just a little fyi


 
Really? Crap. Of course they told me "We actually have the full-line of GIAC programs ready to install. We find their product to be second to none." :banghead: Well, now I know. Maybe I'll plastidip the roof and/or wheels instead and call it a day.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Golf R wheels for the weekend 









Porsche caps on, shampood r seats, steering wheel, ebrake handle. Washed motor and transmission, re vhtd the exhaust tips, and finally ordered oem projector housings. 

Got the new wheels fully drilled out for adapters, picked them up from being polished 
Test fit from last week


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


 I just puked in my mouth.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> I just puked in my mouth.


 :thumbup: good for you


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbup: good for you


 Hate to say it.... But some people just try too hard... Honestly think hans isn't going to be the last person to be puking


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Hate to say it.... But some people just try too hard... Honestly think hans isn't going to be the last person to be puking


 That's fine. I didn't buy them to be stroked by Vorteks. Got them because they were dirt cheap, I like them and will probably keep them for a very long time. :beer: Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I accept there will be a love/hate with these. 

What do you mean by try too hard?


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Based on a few people's "GIAC is crap" recommendation, I'm now looking into Unitronic vs. APR vs. C2... All of which I have to drive about 2 hours to get to. Aren't there self-service kits for these tunes?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Based on a few people's "GIAC is crap" recommendation, I'm now looking into Unitronic vs. APR vs. C2... All of which I have to drive about 2 hours to get to. Aren't there self-service kits for these tunes?


 Personally, I wouldn't get anything but c2 or UM for your 2.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2 or Um.

United motorsports has a loaner tool program. Contact them for details.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up *cbs_24* and *thygreyt* :thumbup::thumbup: 

Update: (from UM) FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  >> *"2010+ = Ship ECU to UM headquarters."*


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Thanks for the heads up *cbs_24* and *thygreyt* :thumbup::thumbup:


 No problem. And c2 has a portable tuner you can buy. You should call c2 and um and see which option works better for your needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Thanks for the heads up *cbs_24* and *thygreyt* :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Update: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  >> *"2010+ = Ship ECU to UM headquarters."*


 Ah that sucks. If you over night it you should have it back in a couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> Ah that sucks. If you over night it you should have it back in a couple of days.


 Same deal with C2. Ugh, I'd have to rent a car since I just moved here and work 20 minutes (freeway) from the office. May just be worth it to drive a few hours one weekend and get it over with in a single day.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

chrisdazzo said:


> Same deal with C2. Ugh, I'd have to rent a car since I just moved here and work 20 minutes (freeway) from the office. May just be worth it to drive a few hours one weekend and get it over with in a single day.


 Yeah that's probably your best bet if you don't have two vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Today I put on my AWE cat back and USP test pipe. A little loud but I'll get used to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

wiped down my engine cover lol keeping my 2.5 stock


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> wiped down my engine cover lol keeping my 2.5 stock


  Pulled my cover off after the first courtesy check @ 5K


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> Pulled my cover off after the first courtesy check @ 5K


 i was gonna do the whole intake, exhaust, SRI, UM tune.. but honestly imo it isnt even worth it. i love the 2.5 as it is stock. besides more funds allocated towards bagging it


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> i was gonna do the whole intake, exhaust, SRI, UM tune.. but honestly imo it isnt even worth it. i love the 2.5 as it is stock. besides more funds allocated towards bagging it


 We can't do SRI in the MKVI.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> We can't do SRI in the MKVI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 didnt know that. i might just do mounts however, how do you like yours Brendan?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> i was gonna do the whole intake, exhaust, SRI, UM tune.. but honestly imo it isnt even worth it. i love the 2.5 as it is stock. besides more funds allocated towards bagging it


 
Just intake makes it so much more fun to drive. Once you get exhaust and tune its pretty :laugh:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> didnt know that. i might just do mounts however, how do you like yours Brendan?


 Night and Day. Best bang for your buck. Hands down. BFI of course.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> Night and Day. Best bang for your buck. Hands down. BFI of course.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 really. how much did engine and tranny mounts run you?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> really. how much did engine and tranny mounts run you?


 Got them on sale and I think $500 something? BFI had a Holiday sale, was a Christmas gift for myself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> Got them on sale and I think $500 something? BFI had a Holiday sale, was a Christmas gift for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 nice. any cabin vibrations?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> That's fine. I didn't buy them to be stroked by Vorteks. Got them because they were dirt cheap, I like them and will probably keep them for a very long time. :beer: Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I accept there will be a love/hate with these.
> 
> What do you mean by try too hard?


 I think too many people buy wheels that clearly don't look good alone, then they put them on a car thinking its just all for S'h!t$ and giggles.yet Clearly they do it for the attention. Not because its aesthetically pleasing, but because they want that attention.regardless of it being for a good reason or a bad reason.they just got someone to talk to them so they're happy.
Then They have some crazy reason they chose to roll with whatever they chose...mainly so they can talk more about what they're doing in the car world.
In the end they never really do anything, but they got attention, they got that reaction and we all move on never thinking about "the time i had those crazy ugly chrome monstrosities" but "it was all for fun...Dude everybody hated on those but i build the car for me"...this is why they post pics if their car...for themselves right?
This is in absolutely NO way me saying that i am talking about YOU! Its just a general statement...and hopefully you understand its not an insult and I'm not saying you are trying too hard... (but it kinda looks like it here)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I think too many people buy wheels that clearly don't look good alone, then they put them on a car thinking its just all for S'h!t$ and giggles.yet Clearly they do it for the attention. Not because its aesthetically pleasing, but because they want that attention.regardless of it being for a good reason or a bad reason.they just got someone to talk to them so they're happy.
> Then They have some crazy reason they chose to roll with whatever they chose...mainly so they can talk more about what they're doing in the car world.
> In the end they never really do anything, but they got attention, they got that reaction and we all move on never thinking about "the time i had those crazy ugly chrome monstrosities" but "it was all for fun...Dude everybody hated on those but i build the car for me"...this is why they post pics if their car...for themselves right?
> This is in absolutely NO way me saying that i am talking about YOU! Its just a general statement...and hopefully you understand its not an insult and I'm not saying you are trying too hard... (but it kinda looks like it here)


 I gotcha, 500$ for these was pretty tough to pass up. Andy and I really wanted to see them on a mkv, I had the extra cash to blow and picked them up since nobody else would that's all. To be honest I'll probably run them for a week and move on to something else. I've already had 3 sets of wheels move through my house this year and I'm already looking for another set, but I do understand lots of people hate these Dzests, which is fine I was regretting buying them till I drilled them out and was able to test fit them on the car. I just don't agree that I'm trying hard to impress, quite the opposite really. Idk guess I'm just surprised by your comment, they're just another set of wheels to me :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah truly no hate coming from me! Just kinda struck a nerve on me i suppose. No disrespect! 
:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Yeah truly no hate coming from me! Just kinda struck a nerve on me i suppose. No disrespect!
> :beer::beer::thumbup:


 No problem, I didn't take offense :beer:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> We can't do SRI in the MKVI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 what? yes you can. 

Friend of mine has it in his mk6 2.5


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they cant on the Jettas. 

Today i drove my car for ~30 miles at 10 psi... it defintely is fast.. but not as fast as it was with the 5858...


----------



## QfactorB5.5 (Nov 30, 2005)

Suspension geometry measurements to understand what I plan to do. 

also found out I need new subframe bolts, and that 18" look ridiculous.:screwy: 

Finally cleared my headlights after 100K mi of corrosion. huge improvement! 

Next step, motor mounts, subframe bolts and control arm bushings. 



gonna need a bigger budget... 

Q


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

darkorb said:


> what? yes you can.
> 
> Friend of mine has it in his mk6 2.5


 Golf yes. Jetta no. Get with it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

started to half-ass the rewiring today, then decided to grow a pair and commit. 
got the whole fuse box de-pinned and most of the driver's side harness dissected, tomorrow i'll finish that up and start splicing in my spare harness. car should be back in commission by wednesday night.
still waiting to hear back from JE on getting pistons coated, i guess they don't like money...


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Installed my Forge andonized black shift knob in my rabbit, just got it today also. What a pain to install! But I love it! Definitely bigger feel, but shifting does feel so much smoother and nicer even without a short shifter yet!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

iowarabbit said:


> started to half-ass the rewiring today, then decided to grow a pair and commit.
> got the whole fuse box de-pinned and most of the driver's side harness dissected, tomorrow i'll finish that up and start splicing in my spare harness. car should be back in commission by wednesday night.
> still waiting to hear back from JE on getting pistons coated, i guess they don't like money...


 JE likes money, but they like larger sums of it than what you're bringing to the table. It is the unfortunate case when it's race season.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Did a MDI retrofit for the RNS-510. Not nearly as big of a pain when you get the Kafutec harness.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> JE likes money, but they like larger sums of it than what you're bringing to the table. It is the unfortunate case when it's race season.


 oh i know, point well taken. :beer:
it just went from super prompt on first call to hitting a brick wall on subsequent contact... frustrating when you're trying to get logistics figured out.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

iowarabbit said:


> oh i know, point well taken. :beer:
> it just went from super prompt on first call to hitting a brick wall on subsequent contact... frustrating when you're trying to get logistics figured out.


 Could be worse. It could be the wait time you have to fix what you broke. Nothing like breaking 2 transmissions and the only solution in sight is to drop $4-5 grand in a full built transmission or a swap.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Washed the engine bay after cleaning the car then decided to pull the catch can since it wasn't doing anything. 

 

Will run it like this for a little and see how I like it.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Found new sway bar brackets/bushings to replace my old/broken one from BSH. BSH was awesome in finding me the company that has the right fittings and I was able to source them locally and cheaply. :thumbup: to BSH for customer service 3 years after the sale!


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally got my new AWE Touring exhaust installed. Sh!t is DEEP! :laugh: But I think I'll enjoy it. I'll post a video of it this weekend for you fools!

Shop where I got it installed has an owner who drives a carbon-fibered out Ferrari Challenge Stradale - got shuttled back to work in it. I thought my exhaust was loud!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Think I need a new steering angle sensor/clock spring.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Questions for those of you using* LIQUI-MOLY MoS2 Additive*: 
(1) How much do you pour in during your oil change (assuming you run it for the entire oil change interval)? Half bottle, 3/4 bottle? I've got a 300mL bottle. 
(2) Do you then use slightly less than the required 6L of oil since you're adding more fluid from the MoS2? 

Perhaps I've over thinking this... 
Cheers. :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

May have found an extremely cheap rns head unit from a tiguan. Hoping I can pick it up and get it working. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ordered AWE exhaust for my car! Finally replacing my custom magnaflow catback which has crush bends and all of that crap. Anxious to get it!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> Ordered AWE exhaust for my car! Finally replacing my custom magnaflow catback which has crush bends and all of that crap. Anxious to get it!



You'll be very happy with it. Theres a little drone around 50 mph, but other than that its pretty mild unless you step on it.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> May have found an extremely cheap rns head unit from a tiguan. Hoping I can pick it up and get it working.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I did a retrofit in my wife's Rabbit recently, so if you need any help it is still somewhat fresh in my mind.

Dont forget to check which canbus gateway you have. I needed to upgrade hers for the MDI to work.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not worried about the drone, I get that now too and I'm fine. Plus I got a Tsudo test pipe on the car already which has a tiny resonator so it will be loud enough to my liking


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> I did a retrofit in my wife's Rabbit recently, so if you need any help it is still somewhat fresh in my mind.
> 
> Dont forget to check which canbus gateway you have. I needed to upgrade hers for the MDI to work.


Messaged you on FB about it. I'll tell you what I've found it listed for and your jaw will drop. Waiting on pictures to confirm ID.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> I'm not worried about the drone, I get that now too and I'm fine. Plus I got a Tsudo test pipe on the car already which has a tiny resonator so it will be loud enough to my liking



Thats good, because its definitely there. Its not too bad though. I have my stock cat still, so I don't know how it will sound with a test pipe, but its probably going to be LOUD.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes im expecting it to be quite loud but a bit more defined and deeper sounding than my car does now. but thats all good! it will be well worth it all around aspects! Performance, sound, quality etc.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> Yes im expecting it to be quite loud but a bit more defined and deeper sounding than my car does now. but thats all good! it will be well worth it all around aspects! Performance, sound, quality etc.







You'll love it


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Road trip!!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

finished re-assembling the car and finalizing the Sowo prep.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Installed 2 new clutches into the bunny this week. With 24hrs to spare before I leave for SoWo...

My thread is in limbo until I get back. Will have lots of pics and video updated soon!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Why 2 clutches? Did one of them not hold?



GTACanuck said:


> Installed 2 new clutches into the bunny this week. With 24hrs to spare before I leave for SoWo...
> 
> My thread is in limbo until I get back. Will have lots of pics and video updated soon!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Why 2 clutches? Did one of them not hold?


The first clutch which was an upgraded Stg 4 from Bully Clutches, did not work. I could not engage the clutch. Bought a new slave and everything to try to get it to work. That was on Wednesday.

Thursday, I messed around with a new Slave cylinder with no luck.

Friday night I started to rip the trans out and compare the bully clutch components to my stock. The bully clutch disc's spline length was the problem. It was preventing the throw bearing to operate normally and prevent the clutch from engaging. Ordered and overnight clutch

Today, I installed a new OEM clutch and is handling the boost just fine! :laugh:

Gonna stay where i am at boostwise for the summer and rebuild in the winter.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh damn that must have been a long week. Glad it is working now :beer:





GTACanuck said:


> The first clutch which was an upgraded Stg 4 from Bully Clutches, did not work. I could not engage the clutch. Bought a new slave and everything to try to get it to work. That was on Wednesday.
> 
> Thursday, I messed around with a new Slave cylinder with no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my final (30k warranty) oil change, brake fluid, and alignment service done. I got a confused look because my car only has 24.7k miles, but lease is up real soon! 

Also checked out the buyout/trade-in vs. a new GTI, but even the sales guy told me I'd be leaving money on the table if I didn't keep my car. Took a GTI for a test drive anyways


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Did a brake service and painted/replaced my interior trim pieces.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Just sniped an RCD510 for $205 shipped. Stoked = me.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Just sniped an RCD510 for $205 shipped. Stoked = me.



Dang thats a good deal. Is it the American version, because that is a Chinese Ebay unit price? I just bought one for $320. Its a cinch to install if you have trim removal tools.

Just installed an armrest I bought from UncleShrek. Pretty simple install, but the rear vents aren't going to be functional which I could care less about.

Also had to buy a new bolt, washer, and nut for my rear sway bar. Somehow the lower bolt's nut plate for the driver's side bracket snapped off and the bracket was just hanging down by one bolt. I don't know how it happened, but its fixed for now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Who in here did or was planning on putting CC seats in their 2.5? Someone in the mkv forum is looking for info


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I may have said something once when talking about my AMG swap.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Dang thats a good deal. Is it the American version, because that is a Chinese Ebay unit price? I just bought one for $320. Its a cinch to install if you have trim removal tools.
> 
> Just installed an armrest I bought from UncleShrek. Pretty simple install, but the rear vents aren't going to be functional which I could care less about.
> 
> Also had to buy a new bolt, washer, and nut for my rear sway bar. Somehow the lower bolt's nut plate for the driver's side bracket snapped off and the bracket was just hanging down by one bolt. I don't know how it happened, but its fixed for now.


Jetta already has an armrest. I'm not gonna run the SAT radio antenna but will need those AM/FM adapters. Anything else I need to pick up? I've heard many things about CAN modules, some have said theirs was fine, some have had issues. Any insight? It's from a 2010 Tiguan that is at a wrecker. Should be legit. Also shouldn't be an AA/AB model which means I can use a Kufatec MDI harness.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I may have said something once when talking about my AMG swap.


Maybe, I know they were talking about swapping plugs and the pressure pad under the passenger seat Iirc.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Maybe, I know they were talking about swapping plugs and the pressure pad under the passenger seat Iirc.


I'm guessing that was me. Feel like I mentioned doing the cc rear bench. It's been my plan from the beginning but hasn't been a priority since there is more important things I wanna spend the money on. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Maybe, I know they were talking about swapping plugs and the pressure pad under the passenger seat Iirc.


I put MK6 GTI seats in my car and had to swap most of that stuff except for the pad its self just the control module if that's what you want to call it. Since my oem seats had the same type pad/blatter I only need to swap the proper control module. They may need to swap seat belt buckles too which leads into swapping the harness or plugs.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Who in here did or was planning on putting CC seats in their 2.5? Someone in the mkv forum is looking for info


 have the seats, but haven't gotten around to the electricals yet. climatronic and engine bay wiring are taking precedent for the moment.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

iowarabbit said:


> have the seats, but haven't gotten around to the electricals yet. climatronic and engine bay wiring are taking precedent for the moment.


Doing fronts and rears? If rears, can you confirm fitment?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> Doing fronts and rears? If rears, can you confirm fitment?


rear bench fits, it's about the only interior piece left the car right now. :laugh:
i'll run down and double-check the rear seat backs, but i'm pretty sure they are the same dimensions as what cane out. front seats are torn down, but i can at least measure the rails.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Jetta already has an armrest. I'm not gonna run the SAT radio antenna but will need those AM/FM adapters. Anything else I need to pick up? I've heard many things about CAN modules, some have said theirs was fine, some have had issues. Any insight? It's from a 2010 Tiguan that is at a wrecker. Should be legit. Also shouldn't be an AA/AB model which means I can use a Kufatec MDI harness.



The armrest part was meant as a separate thought since it was what I did to my 2.5 today. 

I ordered the am/fm adapter from ecstuning. Part number is 7L6 051 551. It cost me about $40 shipped. I used a $15 magnetic sirius antenna which I ran up and have sitting in my upper dash tray. Gets good reception and you can't really see it since its in the tray. You might as well install one while you have it all taken apart if you think you will ever have any desire to use satellite radio. Since you have a 2006, you will probably need your Can bus updated. My car was fine without messing with it, but I've read most 08s are good from the factory. From what I've read the dealer can just update it for you, but since I didn't have to worry about it I can't verify that for sure. I don't have the MDI harness installed, so I can't speak to that either. 

This thread has a ton of information and helped me a lot.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4878400-DIY-MKV-Premium-8-RCD510-Swap


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

front cc seats should do fine, but rears are a no-go... at least not a drop-in. pivot point for the seat back is different. the existing seat back is close enough in size to where it could be recovered with the cc material and foam if that sounds worth the hassle. the other plus to that is the cc seats have locks for the fold-down and pass-through, so by recovering you wouldn't have all these random lock barrels all over the place.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> I put MK6 GTI seats in my car and had to swap most of that stuff except for the pad its self just the control module if that's what you want to call it. Since my oem seats had the same type pad/blatter I only need to swap the proper control module. They may need to swap seat belt buckles too which leads into swapping the harness or plugs.


I want to do a 2+2 conversion. What can I raid the rear seat from?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I want to do a 2+2 conversion. What can I raid the rear seat from?


Only option is passat cc. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I want to do a 2+2 conversion. What can I raid the rear seat from?


Make em


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Make em


Epic!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Installed H&R 28mm RSB and BSH endlinks. Then I 3-wheeled in the driveway on the soft setting 

Also, hit 600 miles on engine break-in so did some 8psi pulls


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Only option is passat cc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


No you can use any seat. I thought about buying 2 more r32 seats and a extra arm rest and giving it a crack. We used the stock rabbit seats to mock it up and it would be tons of work. You would have to remove the gas tank to bolt a very thin custom bracket to the floor or weld the seat to the floor. As you can see they molded a carbon 1 piece seat and put pads on it, it sits flush to the floor, the rabbit seats would not fit with the oem mounting bracket on... Plus it would look stupid in a 2 door a 4 door golf/jetta would look great.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Only option is passat cc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No you can use any seat. I thought about buying 2 more r32 seats and a extra arm rest and giving it a crack. We used the stock rabbit seats to mock it up and it would be tons of work. You would have to remove the gas tank to bolt a very thin custom bracket to the floor or weld the seat to the floor. As you can see they molded a carbon 1 piece seat and put pads on it, it sits flush to the floor, the rabbit seats would not fit with the oem mounting bracket on... Plus it would look stupid in a 2 door a 4 door golf/jetta would look great.




Can I steal them from a 2+2 Eos? My mother in law would probably never notice if I did...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No you can use any seat. I thought about buying 2 more r32 seats and a extra arm rest and giving it a crack. We used the stock rabbit seats to mock it up and it would be tons of work. You would have to remove the gas tank to bolt a very thin custom bracket to the floor or weld the seat to the floor. As you can see they molded a carbon 1 piece seat and put pads on it, it sits flush to the floor, the rabbit seats would not fit with the oem mounting bracket on... Plus it would look stupid in a 2 door a 4 door golf/jetta would look great.


That is a ton of work.....so much work. I can't even begin to imagine it. Swapping out for the CC rear bench would be 13547391x easier.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Can I steal them from a 2+2 Eos? My mother in law would probably never notice if I did...


Pics of Eos seats?



lessthanalex said:


> That is a ton of work.....so much work. I can't even begin to imagine it. Swapping out for the CC rear bench would be 13547391x easier.


 Ya I had the idea when I was installing the R32 seats, we tried to sit the rabbit seat back there, nope not with the bracket. Then just looked at the floor, then realized the amount of work with no real payoff and just put the R bench in.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Other option now that I think of it, buy that XB brace that goes behind the rear seats and bolt the seat backs to that. Got that idea from Mowse :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Pics of Eos seats?.












That's an 07 Eos

BTW: The 2012-13 beetle also comes 2+2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That's an 07 Eos
> 
> BTW: The 2012-13 beetle also comes 2+2


I could see those fitting in a 2 door rabbit. Those don't fold down tho, right?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I could see those fitting in a 2 door rabbit. Those don't fold down tho, right?


Honestly, I cannot remember. That car is 400 miles away from me right now --but whenever I see it, it seems like I swap something out of it over to my car. 

I'd feel guilty if it was actually driven, but I think it's been sitting in a garage for a year now...

Here's a pic of the MKVI-based beetle.









I think this would be easiest, and it's got some awesome color choices I really like.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

20k service on the wife's jetta yesterday. Today oil change on my Rabbit getting it ready for all the driving for work coming up.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bought a VW Oil filter, new drain plug and new exhaust clamp to refresh up everything for only $32~ w/ tax at VW them selves. (Would of been closer to $80 without my AutoNation employee discount)

Ordered Liqui Moly Full Synthetic 5W-40 from ECSTuning.

And awaiting my AWE exhaust to get here by Friday and hopefully the oil too! So I can do it all at work on the lift on Saturday!


----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Excuse the grey duct tape, it shall be swapped out for black this weekend.. I was just excited to get everything together and go for a spin. (yeah, I could have gone without the engine cover, I just didn't want to)

I'm definitely satisfied with the sound, and if my butt-dyno isn't too far out of calibration, it does feel as though the torque curve has flattened out a bit and is starting a bit lower in the rpm's. Certainly no "racecar" but it is fun, so this was $200 well spent in my mind.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gatotsu77 said:


> Excuse the grey duct tape, it shall be swapped out for black this weekend.. I was just excited to get everything together and go for a spin. (yeah, I could have gone without the engine cover, I just didn't want to)
> 
> I'm definitely satisfied with the sound, and if my butt-dyno isn't too far out of calibration, it does feel as though the torque curve has flattened out a bit and is starting a bit lower in the rpm's. Certainly no "racecar" but it is fun, so this was $200 well spent in my mind.


A filter on a stick is nearly always a great mod. :beer:


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Gatotsu77 said:


> [image]
> 
> Excuse the grey duct tape, it shall be swapped out for black this weekend.. I was just excited to get everything together and go for a spin. (yeah, I could have gone without the engine cover, I just didn't want to)
> 
> I'm definitely satisfied with the sound, and if my butt-dyno isn't too far out of calibration, it does feel as though the torque curve has flattened out a bit and is starting a bit lower in the rpm's. Certainly no "racecar" but it is fun, so this was $200 well spent in my mind.


Twinsies! :wave: Nice car. Anyways, what SRI did you end up getting? And is that wall to block hydrolocking? I'm gonna need that one of these days when I invest in an intake.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

chrisdazzo said:


> Anyways, what SRI did you end up getting?


That looks like a Nuespeed. It's the only one that's got a CARB sticker, and the only one that's $200 on a regular basis.

BTW most of the posters on the 2.5L forum seem to call a short ram just an intake. SRIs around here usually mean a Short Runner Intake Manifold.



chrisdazzo said:


> And is that wall to block hydrolocking?


If you hydroloc a ram air, you're already swimming. It's a cold air you have to either install a bypass on or avoid puddles with.

That part is a heat shield, but at least on my Nuespeed it doesn't do **** to keep the hot air out. Volant is prepping their intake, and if you can wait until theirs comes out --buy that one. It'll have an airbox so it'll keep things cooler (and be slightly quieter) than any of the existing intakes.

The other nice bit about the upcoming volant is that it'll look damn near stock to most people if you have the 2.5L beetle engine cover. It'll cost more, and power is unknown, but it's release is imminent and worth waiting for IMHO.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Changed the oil, hit 75k miles.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Blew another transmission.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Time for dsg or a level10 6 speed auto?


----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)

chrisdazzo said:


> Twinsies! :wave: Nice car. Anyways, what SRI did you end up getting?





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That looks like a Nuespeed. It's the only one that's got a CARB sticker, and the only one that's $200 on a regular basis.


Rabbid has it; it is a Neuspeed P-Flo. (65.10.80) As I live in CA, the CARB EO# was a bit of a deciding factor. (less hassle, anyway) I recently read something about A/F ratios getting a little wonky with an APR Carbonio (please understand, not trying to start a flame war; originally I wanted the Carbonio BAD) which swayed my decision further.




Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That part is a heat shield, but at least on my Nuespeed it doesn't do **** to keep the hot air out.


I was thinking this as I was getting ready to close the hood upon completion of the install; I sat there with a flashlight trying to see if it even contacted the hood or not. It looked close, but I couldn't tell for sure. I'll let you know how she reacts on the next 100+ degree day we have out here. Thus far, she's breathing nicely though.  I'm already wanting to do a resonator delete and stage 1 tune...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Enjoyed my one mile drive back to the hotel after work. 

Too the guy that got in my face tonight **** you. I'm sorry I have to be over 2.5 hours from the wife and kid to help your team. Since none of you can do your job or train new people properly. You failed to understand why I'm really there and you thought I ratted you out, when in reality you did that yourself with management. . The good in all of this is you quit and they all will be better off.

Oh yeah did I mention I enjoyed my short drive home ?:beer::beer:

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

finally took off the engine cover for the first time today and eyeballed everything that won't make the trip over to the new engine. so many unnecessary hoses...
found a little rodent's nest between my fuel rail and block too. luckily no one was home and no wires got chewed.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gatotsu77 said:


> I'm already wanting to do a resonator delete and stage 1 tune...


If you have a MKVI get a GTi stock catback and have a shop bend it to fit up to your midpipe. The combo of a Pflo-GTI catback makes my car sound like there's a monster hiding under there. When I added a Nuespeed Power Pulley, it pulls harder and it growls like a MKIV VR6 GTi.

Nm, you have a Jetta. I don't know what it would take to get a GLi catback in there. It's probably the same, and it's still a 2.5" catback upgrade.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Loaded her up with my stuff and she helped me move. :thumbup:


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

iowarabbit said:


> finally took off the engine cover for the first time today and eyeballed everything that won't make the trip over to the new engine. so many unnecessary hoses...
> found a little rodent's nest between my fuel rail and block too. luckily no one was home and no wires got chewed.


Seems to be a nice little resting spot in my 2.5's as well. No nests, but frequent acorn and other nutty pieces. Having no engine cover has helped with that.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> Time for dsg or a level10 6 speed auto?


I have a manual. So I'll be going with a 02Q 6spd from a GTI. We will see if that will hold the power. 

At this point I'm thinking about washing my hands of this project.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't give up!  I feel your pain, but eventually you'll reach a stable solution.


----------



## chadwashesky (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

chadwashesky said:


>


I wish I had round tails on my MKVI...  :jealous:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> I have a manual. So I'll be going with a 02Q 6spd from a GTI. We will see if that will hold the power.
> 
> At this point I'm thinking about washing my hands of this project.


Just how much power does it take to blow an LSD?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Just how much power does it take to blow an LSD?


The trans will give out before an LSD would. Mine is still working fine and I've sheared the teeth from 3 gears on two separate occasions.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> The trans will give out before an LSD would. Mine is still working fine and I've sheared the teeth from 3 gears on two separate occasions.


Damn. What are you doing to eat gears like that??


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Damn. What are you doing to eat gears like that??


430 ft/lbs of torque at the wheels, so depending on which flawed drivetrain loss you calculate in that could be 450-500 ft/lbs of torque at the flywheel.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> 430 ft/lbs of torque at the wheels, so depending on which flawed drivetrain loss you calculate in that could be 450-500 ft/lbs of torque at the flywheel.


And, the only way around that is an 02Q?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> And, the only way around that is an 02Q?


Well I can spend the money on building up the 0A4/02J, but it would cost about the same if not more than a 02Q swap.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

She's so purdy after I wash her.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Installed my AWE exhaust yesterday and hollyyyy crap my car sounds SO good. So much deeper, toned and defined than my custom catback I had. And bit louder


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*finally* finished relocating the fuse box, battery, and most of the driver side harness. left the maf, intake o2, and intake temp alone until i ditch my stock block. life really manages to get in the way at wildly inopportune times.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> *finally* finished relocating the fuse box, battery, and most of the driver side harness. left the maf, intake o2, and intake temp alone until i ditch my stock block. life really manages to get in the way at wildly inopportune times.


Are you getting a TTRS block or just building one out?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Are you getting a TTRS block or just building one out?


 building out a bgp block, probably won't go in till next spring unless i land a better job in the meantime. plus i'm kinda stalling as long as i can for cams...


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did an oil change with Liqui Moly Full Synthetic 5w-40, so far it's really good. Engine seems to be a bit smoother running vs the 0w-40 Mobil 1 I had in. Need to drive it more for the improvement on gas mileage people who used it proclaim but so far I'm already loving it!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drove it back from sowo... got amazing good milage!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> building out a bgp block, probably won't go in till next spring unless i land a better job in the meantime. plus i'm kinda stalling as long as i can for cams...


Mmm.....cams.....


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

new rims on my jetta for the summer! picked up these detriot rims for only $300 bucks from a friend, but i had to get 3 tires lol o well.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ordered Ultimos, removing the air setup I think. If not I'll put the coils on my other mkv.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally got these sluts installed. Don't mind the filthy coil. They use a nasty combination of sand and gravel in the roads in winter here. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought you were on air? Is there another same color Jetta bagged on those wheels?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I thought you were on air? Is there another same color Jetta bagged on those wheels?


Not that I know of but its not unlikely. CCWs are becoming uber popular, could be a bagged RS Jetta on Classics maybe since they more popular.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Did this today. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Did this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty easy right? Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Pretty easy right? Looks good :thumbup:


Ya. Antenna adapter supposed to come in tomorrow, probably won't get it til Monday though. Praying for no drain issues. Tested battery voltage 2 hours ago and was 12.3V. Going right now to check voltage. 

Edit: checked voltage, bang on 12.3V. Will check again in morning but I'm crossing my fingers I lucked out and have no drain. 

Edit 2: tested the battery voltage this morning, 12.23V. I'd say I got lucky with an 06 that doesn't suffer parasitic drain issues. 
Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting my grille (currently plastidipped matte black) glossed, and the logo body color dipped + glossed. Pretty stoked. Central Custom Dipwraps if you're in Central IL! :thumbup:


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Decided to wrap my grill yesterday.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sold those awful wheels I bought to gain attention :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drove it around, enjoyinh sub ambient temps!  (-15 degrees celcius)


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sold those awful wheels I bought to gain attention :beer:


:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Blew the driver rear bearing. Ordered a new one and am now trying to find a 18mm triple square locally. Anyone know of a place that sells it? Home depot, Lowes, Sears hardware?

Also bought new wheels.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Effed around with my radio for a solid two hours and still can't figure out what happen. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Blew the driver rear bearing. Ordered a new one and am now trying to find a 18mm triple square locally. Anyone know of a place that sells it? Home depot, Lowes, Sears hardware?


 nope, maybe if you have a snap-on around there and are ready to pay through the nose. i've got a spare 4-pc set of the schwaben 1/2" drive that i could let go of. :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Blew the driver rear bearing. Ordered a new one and am now trying to find a 18mm triple square locally. Anyone know of a place that sells it? Home depot, Lowes, Sears hardware?
> 
> Also bought new wheels.


Try harbor freight.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You could try harbor freight, but it's unlikely... Mine doesn't even carry triple squares. 18mm is going to be tough to find as most sets you see at sears, autozone, etc only go up to 16mm. Order it online.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Blew the driver rear bearing. Ordered a new one and am now trying to find a 18mm triple square locally. Anyone know of a place that sells it? Home depot, Lowes, Sears hardware?
> 
> Also bought new wheels.


The last time I needed to find that size I had to go threw a independent tool truck guy he was the only one that had one on hand, I think snap-on was special order.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just watched a guy in his new Porsche Cayman Turbo S midlife crisis-mobile make an ass of himself. Ugly old bastard had this young sorority girl in there with him and started cutting me off and revving at every stop trying to provoke me into a race. Thing is, he was heavily overdriving on our rediculiously slick asphalt roads (no rain yet this year) and I knew when it got bumpy his rear wheel drive car was inevitably going to lose grip in a drainage trench.

So I'm winding around country roads at 55mph (the speed limit) while he's trying to pull around 75 (not happening safely) and we get into a set of drainage trenches. Dummy downshifts for more power --huge mistake. I upshift for traction (not racing him) and casually pass him to get on the interstate. Guy gets on, try's to mess with me some more, but obviously feels butthurt so he exits while the 20-something chick is laughing her ass off.

Damn. Why is it the asshats that can't drive worth a damn that deal with road rage and their small penis issues by trying to race on public streets?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iowarabbit said:


> nope, maybe if you have a snap-on around there and are ready to pay through the nose. i've got a spare 4-pc set of the schwaben 1/2" drive that i could let go of. :beer:


We did, but the number I found on Google is for a different business. Checked their site they have a few ranging from $10-$43.



TrillyPop said:


> You could try harbor freight, but it's unlikely... Mine doesn't even carry triple squares. 18mm is going to be tough to find as most sets you see at sears, autozone, etc only go up to 16mm. Order it online.


 I checked there back when I needed a 14mm for the rear carrier bolts they didn't carry any



vwluger22 said:


> The last time I needed to find that size I had to go threw a independent tool truck guy he was the only one that had one on hand, I think snap-on was special order.


Ya I guess, I'll probably just order one from ECS, and see if places like Conrads has one I can borrow for a hour


Also, pulled this out to drive till its fixed


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

One of the best decisions I ever made was having a second car to drive if one or the other was out of commission for one reason or another. Wise man :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> One of the best decisions I ever made was having a second car to drive if one or the other was out of commission for one reason or another. Wise man :thumbup:


Ya luckily I have that while my brothers on deployment, stupid fast. The SRT doesn't have the motor back in yet, got that on Craigslist for 3k the kid spun a rod, blew the headgasket


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a leather wheel from eBay!
No extra buttons, just what I wanted.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ I am putting the same wheel on my car today! Some lady here at work ordered a new wheel cuz her's had a little ring scratch... she was a little ocd to say the least :laugh:

Needless to say I snatched it right up to replace my nasty plastic one. I also like that it has the chrome trim vs the black which matches the interior much better! :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I got a leather wheel from eBay!
> No extra buttons, just what I wanted.


How much?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

new a/c (non climatronic) knobs, replaced my ghetto home depot rear wiper delete with a urotuning one, then last weekend replaced every switch within reach with a chrome one..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Got the rear bearing changed out last night. In just the 400 mile trip home it bent one of the caliper guide pins so when I tried to pull it out the head snapped off. I had to drill through the carrier use a punch to get the rest of the pin out. Luckily the auto parts store sold the guide pins and boots so I was able to get the car going. 

Sealed the hole I drilled with balled up foil and 2 part epoxy, to seal it from moisture. Real F1 stuff right there :laugh:

Didn't take pics, because it was 1am by the time I was done but the bearing was destroyed some of the ball bearings were ground to dust.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugs, rear brake pads, and fuel filter replaced. Glad to have it out of the way.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

New wheels on 



















Crappy pics but its thunderstorming :thumbdown:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

New wheels look nice, I'd wanna see more with the car cleaned up and in better weather. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> New wheels look nice, I'd wanna see more with the car cleaned up and in better weather. :thumbup:


Same. Still waiting for the centercaps to be made and the stud conversion kit and lugs. 

Also need to condition the R seats today.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'm buying a different OEM shift knob today to ditch this POS plastic one. Does anyone know if a MK4 5-speed knob would fit properly? Or are there other options besides the leather MK5/6 knob?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm buying a different OEM shift knob today to ditch this POS plastic one. Does anyone know if a MK4 5-speed knob would fit properly? Or are there other options besides the leather MK5/6 knob?


Are you dead set on OEM? I've heard really good things about the Forge Big Knob. Also, slomk5 can make you one for a good price.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Are you dead set on OEM? I've heard really good things about the Forge Big Knob. Also, slomk5 can make you one for a good price.


I'm not dead set on OEM. 

I've got two requirements:
1 --comfortable to touch in extreme weather.

2 --has the correct 5-speed pattern on it. I have required vallet parking at a lot of places I go to, and I don't want some dumbass 18-year old vallet breaking anything.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Put in my leather steering wheel. The feel is 100% better and the chrome trim matches in much better! 


INTERIOR by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

timmiller05 said:


> Put in my leather steering wheel. The feel is 100% better and the chrome trim matches in much better!
> 
> 
> INTERIOR by timbo05, on Flickr


Does the leather wheel clash with the plastic airbag cover?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm not dead set on OEM.
> 
> I've got two requirements:
> 1 --comfortable to touch in extreme weather.
> ...


Sounds like OEM is your only option...The Big Knob has 5 speed pattern but would definitely hot in extreme summer heat and frigid in extreme cold. Unless you can get slomk5 to make you a delrin knob with the pattern, not sure, you could ask.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Does the leather wheel clash with the plastic airbag cover?


No. It's the same airbag whether you have leather or plastic wheel.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Sounds like OEM is your only option...The Big Knob has 5 speed pattern but would definitely hot in extreme summer heat and frigid in extreme cold. Unless you can get slomk5 to make you a delrin knob with the pattern, not sure, you could ask.


You can get shift knob socks. I've seen them before at a Hellaflush show on tons of VIP cars


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You can get shift knob socks. I've seen them before at a Hellaflush show on tons of VIP cars


That's what I'd need. I want a big knob but with winters hitting -40 up here it's not worth the cold metal knob. Although with my new daily I won't need to worry about it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

timmiller05 said:


> No. It's the same airbag whether you have leather or plastic wheel.


Even on the flat bottom wheels?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Sounds like OEM is your only option...The Big Knob has 5 speed pattern but would definitely hot in extreme summer heat and frigid in extreme cold. Unless you can get slomk5 to make you a delrin knob with the pattern, not sure, you could ask.


Yeah. I'm leaning towards the leather OE out of a 2.5L MK6 Jetta or a B7 Passat if a MK4 doesn't work. 

Does anyone know if a MK4 fits? I've heard the aluminum looking one is comfortable...

Or what about a different insert for a Euro golf R 6-speed? I don't know if those are removable like my stokker though...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm not dead set on OEM.
> 
> I've got two requirements:
> 1 --comfortable to touch in extreme weather.
> ...


 i noticed a nice OEM shift knob that came stock the other day in my friends 2013 2.5l passat...the knob is smaller and feels more comfortable.










you could also try the golf ball shift knob and replacing the shift pattern badge to a 5 speed.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nickbeezy said:


> i noticed a nice OEM shift knob that came stock the other day in my friends 2013 2.5l passat...the knob is smaller and feels more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the golf balls couldn't be changed? Am I mistaken?

That looks an awful lot like a 6-speed in that pic. I want that wheel though since the airbag isn't as fugly as mine. I wonder if it'll work with the 'puter. If there's a 5-speed that looks that good I want it!

I'm going to be getting the +2 rear seats out of a 2013 Beetle soon, and possibly the matching fronts --though I'd prefer some Audi recarros.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yeah. I'm leaning towards the leather OE out of a 2.5L MK6 Jetta or a B7 Passat if a MK4 doesn't work.
> 
> Does anyone know if a MK4 fits? I've heard the aluminum looking one is comfortable...
> 
> Or what about a different insert for a Euro golf R 6-speed? I don't know if those are removable like my stokker though...


I use the Momo sphere with air metal.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nickbeezy said:


>


Damn. That looks great. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Even on the flat bottom wheels?


I believe flat bottom wheels use a different airbag but im not sure on that... I have heard that one go both ways.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Flat bottom steering wheels use the same airbag if you're talking MKV.

They only problems you run into with the airbags I want to say was 07 and older because it was a single stage airbag IIRC.

I have a steering wheel out of a new scirocco and it is similar to the MKVI's steering wheels and I had to get a new airbag with it.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Changed the oil and then got bored and took a pic. 

 
Untitled by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Installed a dash tray, radio antenna adapter, and smoked hazard switch. Also fixed my bayson r lip fitment, 9 months later. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Installed a dash tray, radio antenna adapter, and smoked hazard switch. Also fixed my bayson r lip fitment, 9 months later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad I am not the only one procrastinating on fixing his front lip fitment lol.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Glad I am not the only one procrastinating on fixing his front lip fitment lol.


 It wasn't as bad as expected. Removed bumper this time. Buddy forced lip in place, I hammered in finishing nails to hold it in place. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So, I want a front lip.... Specifically the Porsche lip Ted had. Thing is I can't find it. When I search 997 lip on eBay, which I thought it was, all I get are 997 GT3 lips which don't look like they'll work.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> So, I want a front lip.... Specifically the Porsche lip Ted had. Thing is I can't find it. When I search 997 lip on eBay, which I thought it was, all I get are 997 GT3 lips which don't look like they'll work.


 I want to find a Golf R parts car. I'd take the spare well, strap, front end, trans, shifter, pedals and maybe the wheel. But that has to wait until I have money...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I want to find a Golf R parts car. I'd take the spare well, strap, front end, trans, shifter, pedals and maybe the wheel. But that has to wait until I have money...


 Why not just trade the mk6 in for a cpo Golf R and put the 5 cylinder in it. Sell the tfsi motor for engine build funds.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Why not just trade the mk6 in for a cpo Golf R and put the 5 cylinder in it. Sell the tfsi motor for engine build funds.


 Much better plan.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Why not just trade the mk6 in for a cpo Golf R and put the 5 cylinder in it. Sell the tfsi motor for engine build funds.


 This way is cheaper truth be told. 
Trade in on my current Golf is


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

new wheels/tires


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

the front end looks really good, the rear not so much. shoulda kept the rear emblem chrome


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Thanks,

it looks great in real life, the dipped emblem matches the plastic piece in the rear fascia. 

It's something different, got tired of the way the back looked. Plus the light hits it very nicely showing off some neat shadows and nice texture under the right light conditions. 

I might black out the front emblem too, just to look less stock. I might change it back later if it doesn't turn out good.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

06jettaSEL said:


> Thanks,
> 
> it looks great in real life, the dipped emblem matches the plastic piece in the rear fascia.
> 
> ...


Your tail lights ruin the whole back end. Can't believe those are OEM. Get regular or OEM smoked tails Asap


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Driving this car through the mountains, I can really tell what this motor was built for. There's a smile on my face every time I drive this thing


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Your tail lights ruin the whole back end. Can't believe those are OEM. Get regular or OEM smoked tails Asap


I like the altezzas. They look great with my wheels. 

I'm thinking of getting the LED tails but ECS is always sold out of the German made ones.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

*rear bumper dipped and r32 steering wheel*

gunmetal gray dip


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Went ahead and finished up the job



















installed these


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

changed air filter


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Decided to rip my headlights apart to black them out. It was a pain in the @$$ to get them open but worth it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Bought a 5 speed leather OE knob out of a Jetta for $15. Now, just to decide if I want a round or a flat-bottom wheel...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Flat bottom!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Anyone know the part number for the MK6 OE flat bottom wheel w/o MFSW or model badges? I've found one online with an airbag, but I don't want to waste money on an airbag.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Finally got around to painting my rear emblem black and installing a mkv gti catback that I got for free. He did the resenator delete, but I installed a magnaflow (thanks vortex how to!). Well, now it at least sounds fast, if I remember right, sound is worth like 30 hp!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> Decided to rip my headlights apart to black them out. It was a pain in the @$$ to get them open but worth it.


^^ they look great, man...

and yes, it's a pain to get them apart. i managed to do a set without the oven steps


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Got my exhaust done on my MKVI jetta, installed the test pipe, no cat or resonator, one magnaflow muffler. It sounds good and its loud but a bit raspy on the higher RPMs. Any suggestions on getting rid of the raspyness? I heard keeping the resonator on our 2.5 makes it sound bad. But I'm thinking that would help. LMK what you guys think.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

elppe said:


> Got my exhaust done on my MKVI jetta, installed the test pipe, no cat or resonator, one magnaflow muffler. It sounds good and its loud but a bit raspy on the higher RPMs. Any suggestions on getting rid of the raspyness? I heard keeping the resonator on our 2.5 makes it sound bad. But I'm thinking that would help. LMK what you guys think.


resonator helps slightly but your still gonna have that raspiness..


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

burkedub711 said:


> resonator helps slightly but your still gonna have that raspiness..


Well really what I'm looking for is to tone down the noise level on the higher RPMs. I've also thought bout adding another muffler. Not sure that's why I'm asking on here, to get a better idea of what to do or get.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Washed her, and changed the oil. 110F right now, so I figured it was a good day to leave work early :beer:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Took her down to the Collins ave.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Washed her, and changed the oil. 110F right now, so I figured it was a good day to leave work early :beer:


What kind of wheels are those? Are you going to drop your car eventually? 

Are you interested in the mk7 coming out?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> What kind of wheels are those?


Sparco Pista 17*8. They're made by OZ and are pretty lightweight ~19LBs

Now they're only available in 16*7 and 18*8. I kick myself a lot for not buying a fifth when they went on clearance.

http://www.ozracing.com/car_wheels_var/Sparco Wheels/25188/SPARCO/PISTA/25549.aspx



06jettaSEL said:


> Are you going to drop your car eventually?


Kinda. I'm waiting to find a good deal on a Golf R or a TT suspension. I *might* do DG springs, but I'd rather do OEM+



06jettaSEL said:


> Are you interested in the mk7 coming out?


If the GTD and 2.5T Golf RS rumors are true, I'll probably buy a MKVII for my next DD when I start racing this one.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I'd be interested in a GTD if it were priced right >$28k. 

Golf RS sounds dreamy, but would never pay $40k+ for a Golf based on a $17k platform.

Heard the new base golf will come with a 1.8t and about 170hp. That sounds like a fun platform, if priced $17-18k. If it's $20-22k, there are other cars i'd rather look into, like an Abarthe or MiniS.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> I'd be interested in a GTD if it were priced right >$28k.
> 
> Golf RS sounds dreamy, but would never pay $40k+ for a Golf based on a $17k platform.
> 
> Heard the new base golf will come with a 1.8t and about 170hp. That sounds like a fun platform, if priced $17-18k. If it's $20-22k, there are other cars i'd rather look into, like an Abarthe or MiniS.


Is a TTRS worth $60K? Or an A3 worth $30k? The platform is almost the same. Not trying to argue, but I'm personally willing to pay for a higher power motor with AWD.

TBH, I'm really only interested in hot hatches 4x4 trucks these days. I've driven muscle cars, sedans, and a few sport compacts. With kids, a 500 or a Mini are too small. If the Focus RS shows up or the Fiesta RS, I'd consider those --and I could possibly see myself buying a used C30 Polestar someday too.

Now, if VW brings a Rocco --this is all out the window. I want one of those quite badly.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I'd say A3 is worth $30k. You get the audi dealership service experience and that's worth a lot. My experience with VW dealerships is always ****ty. 

I wouldn't pay $60k for a TTRS, that's used GTR/ new ZL1 territory. 

If I were to ever get a performance hatch it would probably be the MS3, the new 2015 GTi looks promising, if it gets 220hp/258tq, but they're already speculating that a autobahn GTI will cost $32-33k, which is ridiculous for a 2.0 4cyl FWD compact.

What kind of R deal are you looking for? My dealer will let em go for $30k+++ but for $30k i'd probably still go with an STi if performance was my main concern.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

The main reason I bought a base 2.5L Golf, all sorts of goodies from the GTI & TT bolt on.
Its as close as I can get to a TT-RS 
All for under $19K


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> I'd say A3 is worth $30k. You get the audi dealership service experience and that's worth a lot. My experience with VW dealerships is always ****ty.
> 
> I wouldn't pay $60k for a TTRS, that's used GTR/ new ZL1 territory.
> 
> ...


An STI, MS3 or a Focus ST is too big, and a GTR ain't going to rally worth a darn  My wife is getting a Fiesta ST, and we'll be having Dominant Engineering build an IRS for it. That's a FUN mommy-mobile for her 

I'd buy an A3 quattro w/ a 2.5T in a heartbeat. I'd march my ass over and assume the position. The cost would be obscene, but I'd take it gladly. That car needs to be built --or maybe I'll just build it for my next daily 

Had I been able to snag an R back in August or September of 2012 for $30k --I'd have done so, but I've put almost 30,000 miles on my car already. I've fallen in love, and these mods are as addictive as crack. (And more fun too.)

Have to agree about the VW stealership a though. They're douchenozzles. 



HollisJoy said:


> The main reason I bought a base 2.5L Golf, all sorts of goodies from the GTI & TT bolt on.
> Its as close as I can get to a TT-RS
> All for under $19K



Boom! :thumbup: You nailed it. The only easier car to mod for rally is a Volvo C30. The strap goes in without a single weld --at the damn dealership :what: Volvo got in on their own mod game.

Realistically I need a hatchback or an SUV with my lifestyle. I like driving fast, and I love RallyX. I hate 5-doors, they are harder to see out of, and I don't want more hoes. This car is perfect --and the only things that would make it better are a factory snail or GTD MPG :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Popped the hood for the first time in 6 months on my 07 Rabbit today, to change the filters, and oil. Getting it ready for daily duty. Thing that surprises me, is it only has 45k miles on it, but more underbody corrosion, every bolt in the engine bay has corrosion on the head, but my 2008 Rabbit with 103k miles daily driven since March of 08, has no chasis corrosion, nor any in the bare engine bay :screwy: 

Look at all the dirt 









Also sold the racekor.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Purchased a new part for the engine hopefully it ships out next week.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Purchased a new part for the engine hopefully it ships out next week.












Got it for a good price even with fixing the baffle it will still be less than a ie or bw cover.

OK so should I spring for OEM gasket or will a aftermarket one be fine? I assume proper torque is more important.

Also anyone know part number to replace the two stud bolts with regular ones?

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I was gonna say, make sure you have the baffle welded.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> Popped the hood for the first time in 6 months on my 07 Rabbit today, to change the filters, and oil. Getting it ready for daily duty. Thing that surprises me, is it only has 45k miles on it, but more underbody corrosion, every bolt in the engine bay has corrosion on the head, but my 2008 Rabbit with 103k miles daily driven since March of 08, has no chasis corrosion, nor any in the bare engine bay :screwy:
> 
> Look at all the dirt
> 
> ...


I've noticed this too, my cars are all low mileage and they suffer from more corrosion than used cars. I can only think that when a car doesn't move the old air trapped in the engine from sitting still will corrode it more. I think my pulley is worn out from the corrosion because it shouldn't go bad after 25k miles. 

Perhaps there is a physics explanation of this somewhere. 

Doesn't the corrosion warranty cover you for 7 years? What does that really encompass anyway? Will they replace parts or clean them?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Found out I'm leaving for England for the next four years in October, so I'm going to part out my Rabbit and hopefully sell it to my sister. Hopefully I will score a cool euro while I'm over there at least.

Here is my mod list if anybody is interested in dibs presale...

Engine:

C2 motorsports 93 race file tune
AWE catback exhaust
APR Carbonio cold air intake
Nuespeed short shifter
ECStuning brand dog bone insert
JCap oil and coolant covers

Exterior:

OEM Votex front lip
OEM Thunderbunny side skirts 
OEM Votex rear bumper 
OEM Votex R32 tinted tail lights
OEM projector fog lights w/ Nokya bulbs and yellow Lamin-x
ECStuning stubby "Sharon" style antenna
Nokya yellow FTP bulbs
Plastidipped rear VW emblem

Interior:

RCD-510
VW dash tray
DeAutoKey.com's MK5 complete interior and license plate LED kit


Suspension:

Eibach Sportline lowering springs
Front and rear Koni STR.T shocks 
Whiteline 24mm adjustable rear sway bar


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> Eibach Sportline lowering springs
> Front and rear Koni STR.T shocks


$$?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> $$?



I don't know yet...I don't have stock anymore, so it makes that pretty difficult.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Got it for a good price even with fixing the baffle it will still be less than a ie or bw cover.
> 
> OK so should I spring for OEM gasket or will a aftermarket one be fine? I assume proper torque is more important.
> 
> ...


I need to get a worth a **** valve cover. The OE ones are laughable.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> I don't know yet...I don't have stock anymore, so it makes that pretty difficult.


Shame you're in FL. If you were here, I'd just swap you and chip in some cash.

You should try to get a local guy to that that. :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Shame you're in FL. If you were here, I'd just swap you and chip in some cash.
> 
> You should try to get a local guy to that that. :beer:



Yeah thats the plan. Just not many Rabbits around here.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Got up under the car to start working on a skid plate install, and the heavens opened up in biblical fashion. Guess I'll wait...



cbs_24 said:


> Yeah thats the plan. Just not many Rabbits around here.


It's interchangeable with a MK6 Golf too --so you could try with them too.

GLWS and enjoy the UK!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> Found out I'm leaving for England for the next four years in October, so I'm going to part out my Rabbit and hopefully sell it to my sister. Hopefully I will score a cool euro while I'm over there at least.
> 
> Here is my mod list if anybody is interested in dibs presale...
> 
> ...


What color is the car


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> What color is the car


Cw


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> Cw


Id be interested in the skirts then. Shipped of course, to Ohio. :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> Id be interested in the skirts then. Shipped of course, to Ohio. :beer:


Shoot me an offer


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Look what I discovered up underneath my car today installing new exhaust clamps:
Definitely individual tubes on 2013s :thumbup:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> Cw


will the votex lip fit my jetta? Is it white or unpainted?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

06jettaSEL said:


> will the votex lip fit my jetta? Is it white or unpainted?


It would take lots of modifying to get the rabbit votex lip to fit a gti/jetta bumper. Is it possible, yes I imagine so, Sam put a ed30 lip on his rabbit bumper, so I don't see why it couldn't be the other way around.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Would deleting my SAI or getting a catch can make my test pipe stink less? I'm not digging the smell...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> will the votex lip fit my jetta? Is it white or unpainted?


What Kevin said...mine is white though.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> It would take lots of modifying to get the rabbit votex lip to fit a gti/jetta bumper. Is it possible, yes I imagine so, Sam put a ed30 lip on his rabbit bumper, so I don't see why it couldn't be the other way around.


There is a company out of Germany I believe that makes ed30 lips for rabbit bumpers. Stumbled upon then a couple years ago. they were not cheap if I recall correctly. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^srs tech ???

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

There's a company that sells them on eBay.de, not sure if it's the same one you're talking about. I've always wanted to get one, but shipping makes it really expensive.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Put that stock radio back in due to the Pioneer I have crapping out. Gotta diagnose it further to see if it's the harness or actual radio. Hoping for the harness.

Weird having this thing back, it was literally only in the car for less then 500 miles before I bought another head unit and swapped it.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> ^srs tech ???
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Golf-V/Front-spoiler-ED30-Style-VW-Golf-V::270.html

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What size are those copper nuts on the cat/test pipe? I've somehow had two come loose and I need to head to the stealership in an hour when they open...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Installed a Jetta leather knob and replaced a lot of exhaust hardware. Love the knob, but I still can't find that damn rattle...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Lets see...... ordered valve cover gasket and two new bolts to replace stud ones should be here on Friday, also got conformation that the valve cover should be here Friday. So Monday drop it of to get a couple of tack welds for the baffle and figure out how I want to vent it. 

Also got my tires mounted for the front wheels.  Traction city! about time to get the snows off and run some 215/45. Just need to finish building the last two wheels and get a alignment. :beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Added a leather wheel


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Added a leather wheel


I was about to buy one of those on Ebay today, but the one I was watching sold out


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Would deleting my SAI or getting a catch can make my test pipe stink less? I'm not digging the smell...


Nope...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Would deleting my SAI or getting a catch can make my test pipe stink less? I'm not digging the smell...


Get a high flow cat.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Better yet get used to the smell my high flow cat doesn't even fix all of the smell.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Better yet get used to the smell my high flow cat doesn't even fix all of the smell.


I'm thinking I will have to. I'm finally getting some serious milage on this pipe, and it's starting to break in. I've got clamps slipping, so I'm going to take care of that, and hope that lessens things.

SAI and PCV are coming out in the next month anyways I've decided. Just more **** to break over time...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

IE valve cover, painted with hi-temp black. Used some AN fittings and braided hose to keep a semblance of a PCV rather then the breather filter or just a straight dump like I used to have.

Passed NJ inspection with flying colors so I'll take it.

Also, yeah, my eurojet high flow cat still has a noticeable smell but it's not nearly as in your face as my straight piped 1JZ car.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My ej high flow cat has a smell to it as well, although I kinda like it. Definitely wayyyy better than a catless rx-7.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Driving to work his morning and heard a loud pop, kinda sounded like a 9mm, then the exhaust was loud as hell. Lift the car up at work and this 










Replaced with a stainless one with stainless hardware.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

kevin splits said:


> Driving to work his morning and heard a loud pop, kinda sounded like a 9mm, then the exhaust was loud as hell. Lift the car up at work and this [/IMG]
> 
> Replaced with a stainless one with stainless hardware.


Where did you purchase a stainless clamp?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

magics5rip said:


> Where did you purchase a stainless clamp?


I used to sell and install down pipes, turbo backs on the Focus ST as a side job, had one left over because the customer wanted v-band flange connections welded on.. I get them from Vibrant Performance :beer: 

Oh, if you're running the stock down/mid pipe you need a 2.25" clamp, which they also sell Easy Seal stainless clamps but they're 3.5" long so they might just barely work.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> I used to sell and install down pipes, turbo backs on the Focus ST as a side job, had one left over because the customer wanted v-band flange connections welded on.. I get them from Vibrant Performance :beer:
> 
> Oh, if you're running the stock down/mid pipe you need a 2.25" clamp, which they also sell Easy Seal stainless clamps but they're 3.5" long so they might just barely work.


I want some worth a **** stainless 2.5" clamps. The OE clamps are ****.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I want some worth a **** stainless 2.5" clamps. The OE clamps are ****.


Vibrant has em.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Vibrant has em.


:beer:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Installed the intake a few weeks ago without the feed tube. Feels good. nice response. I'm testing it with the tubing to see if it makes a difference. 

From what I can feel yesterday and today, its good at high speed, but lost a bit of response at lower rpm. 

next step is to run a shorter snorkel directly to the rad support and hide the tube as much as possible to the front with the outlet close to the filter inlet, but not connected. I want to put a velocity stack to the canister inlet too so I can have good response, but still have fresh air routed to the intake.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vento 95 GL said:


> Installed the intake a few weeks ago without the feed tube. Feels good. nice response. I'm testing it with the tubing to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> From what I can feel yesterday and today, its good at high speed, but lost a bit of response at lower rpm.
> 
> next step is to run a shorter snorkel directly to the rad support and hide the tube as much as possible to the front with the outlet close to the filter inlet, but not connected. I want to put a velocity stack to the canister inlet too so I can have good response, but still have fresh air routed to the intake.



Why are you going through all this effort instead of just building a blockoff zone??


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Drove it 250 miles. Hit a raised pothole that had just been fixed I am assuming. Tried slowing down but didn't help. Soon as I hit it I just heard all kinds of sh1t and pulled over immediately. Thinking the worst I looked under car and oil pan seemed fine. Popped hood and noticed header was smoking, looked closer and saw black tar over it and everything else in my engine bay. Apparently my control arm smacked the **** out of the pothole and busted up the freshly filled hole and all it's contents haha. Scariest few minutes to date. :thumbup:

/CSB


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> Installed the intake a few weeks ago without the feed tube. Feels good. nice response. I'm testing it with the tubing to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> From what I can feel yesterday and today, its good at high speed, but lost a bit of response at lower rpm.
> 
> next step is to run a shorter snorkel directly to the rad support and hide the tube as much as possible to the front with the outlet close to the filter inlet, but not connected. I want to put a velocity stack to the canister inlet too so I can have good response, but still have fresh air routed to the intake.


Why wouldn't you run the tubing down to the driver side grille below the headlight?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Why are you going through all this effort instead of just building a blockoff zone??


because doing a blockoff zone does not eliminate radiant heat. Only an enclosed airbox can do that. 

I'm just trying to isolate as much as possible and taking advantage of the grille opening which is the best spot for fresh air. The problem with the 2.5 setup is that you can't place the filter inline with the grille opening to have a straight path like what they do with turbo cars like GTI, TT RS, etc... If I had a turbo I could do that. Maybe some day i'll go turbo if I keep the car. For now i'm planning to go sri-um chip.

I realize that with the setup the air doesn't have a straight path so its losing a bit of response, but its still much better than the stock intake that's for sure.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

kevin splits said:


> Why wouldn't you run the tubing down to the driver side grille below the headlight?


Well maybe I could do that, but the space to pass the tubing is pretty tight around the headlight.
I would have to get longer tube too. If you look at all the Audi-Vw motorsport race cars, they all use the grille opening to feed the air intake. Its the best location. The lower bumper location can pick up radiant heat from the road. 

Anyways I was just testing and I won't keep it like that.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vento 95 GL said:


> because doing a blockoff zone does not eliminate radiant heat. Only an enclosed airbox can do that.
> 
> I'm just trying to isolate as much as possible and taking advantage of the grille opening which is the best spot for fresh air. The problem with the 2.5 setup is that you can't place the filter inline with the grille opening to have a straight path like what they do with turbo cars like GTI, TT RS, etc... If I had a turbo I could do that. Maybe some day i'll go turbo if I keep the car. For now i'm planning to go sri-um chip.
> 
> I realize that with the setup the air doesn't have a straight path so its losing a bit of response, but its still much better than the stock intake that's for sure.



A proper blockoff zone in the bay can become effectively an enclosed airbox that uses the hood as the top. The IE ram air intake for their new manifold appears to do just that. :thumbup:

Also, volant is prepping intakes that will be in sealed airboxes and use the stock inlet location :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Vibrant has em.


http://vibrantperformance.com/catal...id=61&osCsid=20642bf9e083002bc17a34eeecb27795

Is this the part? I'm trying to seal my exhaust joints up, and I'm getting new clamps and some sealant.

Reccomendations on a sealant paste?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

vento 95 GL said:


> Installed the intake a few weeks ago without the feed tube. Feels good. nice response. I'm testing it with the tubing to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> From what I can feel yesterday and today, its good at high speed, but lost a bit of response at lower rpm.
> 
> next step is to run a shorter snorkel directly to the rad support and hide the tube as much as possible to the front with the outlet close to the filter inlet, but not connected. I want to put a velocity stack to the canister inlet too so I can have good response, but still have fresh air routed to the intake.


i like that layout. seems like it would serve its purpose. just make sure water entering the front air duct does not have a place to 'pond' in that oem duct. if it does, a small diameter hole in the right location will drain whatever attempts to stay in there.

simple way to test one aspect is to log the intake manifold temps after idling for 1 minute in park. and then logging the temp at 60mph in cruise. compute the differentials from atmospheric temperatures.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> A proper blockoff zone in the bay can become effectively an enclosed airbox that uses the hood as the top. The IE ram air intake for their new manifold appears to do just that. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, volant is prepping intakes that will be in sealed airboxes and use the stock inlet location :beer:


yes if its built properly like the IE intake its good, but all the short intake for the 2.5L are not sealed completely.

The Volant would be the best as its enclosed and takes air from the grille and the back of the headlight. I was waiting for it. It was supposed to be ready in May, but the test car that was picked never got a call back from them so he decided to get something else. If they don't come out, one could always buy the jetta 2.0L intake and modify the piping to fit the 2.5L. That's always an option.

My setup barely costed 140$. It might not be the nicest, but it works well.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

le0n said:


> i like that layout. seems like it would serve its purpose. just make sure water entering the front air duct does not have a place to 'pond' in that oem duct. if it does, a small diameter hole in the right location will drain whatever attempts to stay in there.
> 
> simple way to test one aspect is to log the intake manifold temps after idling for 1 minute in park. and then logging the temp at 60mph in cruise. compute the differentials from atmospheric temperatures.


thanks for the suggestion. I'm not planning to keep the stock air duct. I want to use a low profile racing duct so that it looks less busy.

I will have to borrow a VAG com and look at the temps to see if there is a difference. I didn't think of that. thanks


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Seems silly to get caught up on radiant heat on what looks like a stock car. Especially when your Canadian air temps on average are cooler than say in Florida or Arizona etc.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

haha yes, but summer is very hot and humid here too.

The stock intake would heatsoak badly in those conditions.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> http://vibrantperformance.com/catal...id=61&osCsid=20642bf9e083002bc17a34eeecb27795
> 
> Is this the part? I'm trying to seal my exhaust joints up, and I'm getting new clamps and some sealant.
> 
> Reccomendations on a sealant paste?


Yep, I just replace the hardware with stainless. As for paste Idk, never used it, I was always told it was for the use of crappy u-bolt clamps. On overlap joints we use these http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1022_1070_1218&products_id=1236 which imo can't be beat by anything other than a v-band setup :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> haha yes, but summer is very hot and humid here too.
> 
> The stock intake would heatsoak badly in those conditions.


The stock intake system is a joke. Flip over the engine cover and look at how narrow and restrictive the routing is ha!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Seems silly to get caught up on radiant heat on what looks like a stock car. Especially when your Canadian air temps on average are cooler than say in Florida or Arizona etc.


QFT. I find it funny when people from cold climates complain about the heat. It's 110F outside in this desert.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Yep, I just replace the hardware with stainless. As for paste Idk, never used it, I was always told it was for the use of crappy u-bolt clamps. On overlap joints we use these http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1022_1070_1218&products_id=1236 which imo can't be beat by anything other than a v-band setup :beer:


My tespipe to catback joint isn't sealing worth a **** with the stock clamps. Everything is 2.5" --and it's touching under the clamp just like the stock parts did. I'm going to try upgrading the clamp and sealing it up with paste. If that doesn't work I'll try shortening the catback by a half inch.

FInding exhaust rattles and fixing them is a raging bitch --spending most of the day at it :thumbdown:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

kevin splits said:


> The stock intake system is a joke. Flip over the engine cover and look at how narrow and restrictive the routing is ha!


Yep.I know Vw did that for packaging reasons and emisions, but they could have put the airbox on the side with all this empty space available.

I will get rid of it and replacing it with the beetle engine cover soon.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Seems silly to get caught up on radiant heat on what looks like a stock car. Especially when your Canadian air temps on average are cooler than say in Florida or Arizona etc.


the engine operating temps are still the same. so you'd still like to grab denser air if you could.

cai setups are put in place to bring in cooler air from outside the engine bay. a side-effect, if done properly, is that it allows access to a greater volume of clean air that is readily available to be consumed at a less restrictive rate vs. the oem setup.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> the engine operating temps are still the same. so you'd still like to grab denser air if you could.
> 
> cai setups are put in place to bring in cooler air from outside the engine bay. a side-effect, if done properly, is that it allows access to a greater volume of clean air that is readily available to be consumed at a less restrictive rate vs. the oem setup.


In Texas the blacktop is hotter than the bay...


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> In Texas the blacktop is hotter than the bay...


yeah, probably; (i live in houston). but on average, my intake temperature temps are ~13° hotter than ambient during highway traveling; coolest temps are 9° hotter and the highest are 19° than ambient.

i have a log from a few days ago when it was 91° out.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> yeah, probably; (i live in houston). but on average, my intake temperature temps are ~13° hotter than ambient during highway traveling; coolest temps are 9° hotter and the highest are 19° than ambient.
> 
> i have a log from a few days ago when it was 91° out.


Y'all live in a swap whereas I live in a desert. 91F there is far less comfortable than 100F here.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Y'all live in a swap whereas I live in a desert. 91F there is far less comfortable than 100F here.


hah hah. the rabbit was clocking 105° on the cluster (103° according to the radio station) a few days ago. throw the heat index in there and it gets rather "warm".


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Picked up some goodies from a buddy. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ ejector seats. nice


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

le0n said:


> ^^ ejector seats. nice


Seats were mine. Trying to figure out the easiest/cheapest way to get the GTI hids in, preferably for less than the $800+ it would cost doing full OEM.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Valve cover came today, and it came with 90 AN fitting that I wasn't expecting. overall I'm happy just need some tack welds for the baffle and install it. 

Thanks euro ingenuity :beer:

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

tinted the altezzas..


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Seats were mine. Trying to figure out the easiest/cheapest way to get the GTI hids in, preferably for less than the $800+ it would cost doing full OEM.



Gotta spend money. I have brand new Ds2 Phillips bulbs if you're interested. I got almost all the way done with my setup, just needed ignitors, before I got orders out of the country for work.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

06jettaSEL said:


> tinted the altezzas..


Personally, just get some smoked red ones...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> Gotta spend money. I have brand new Ds2 Phillips bulbs if you're interested. I got almost all the way done with my setup, just needed ignitors, before I got orders out of the country for work.


I actually think I've found a way to avoid most of the cost to get them working. I am going to get a Morimoto kit from TheRetrofitSource and tap power and ground from the OE ballast plug. Really should be quite simple to do. I won't have bixenon operation, but that isn't really a huge concern. Sadly, I'm gonna be spending just as much getting the 10-12 pin adapter and headlight tab repair kit as i am on the HID kit. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

magics5rip said:


> Personally, just get some smoked red ones...


I Told him to get rid of those god awful tails too. Buy OEM tinted tails and get out of the plastidip and night shades tint crap! Honestly if it's not OEM with headlights or taillights it should be burned. 
I'm still amazed those clear tails were an option from VW. For the record Altezza tails belong on an altezza. Op needs VW jetta tails.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Took out my POS test pipe and put my stock cat back in. Car is noticeably less willing to rev out to redline, and I have a bit more rev hang. BUT at least I don't have to listen to it leak and rattle every time I get up on it.

I'll clean up the welds, cut off a half inch or so and get it refitted again down the road.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> I actually think I've found a way to avoid most of the cost to get them working. I am going to get a Morimoto kit from TheRetrofitSource and tap power and ground from the OE ballast plug. Really should be quite simple to do. I won't have bixenon operation, but that isn't really a huge concern. Sadly, I'm gonna be spending just as much getting the 10-12 pin adapter and headlight tab repair kit as i am on the HID kit. But thanks for the offer.


Good deal. That was my original plan, but after I bought the kit I realized I would have to splice wires and some other crazy stuff. Decided OEM was a better option and had to return the kit to TRS (25% restocking fee ) I do still have a brand new 10-12 adapter from Kufatec too that I need to sell. Pm me.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

(Over the past two weekends) Put my new wheels on, had the windows tinted, installed euro R32 tails, turned the coilovers down a little, did an alignment, gave her a good wash, and headed out to the always amazing Skyline Drive.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Got the Eurojet valve cover installed.

Tack welds to hold baffle







Man I need to clean the bay up..



For under $300 for valve cover, gasket, two new bolts, and the welds I'd say I got a pretty good deal. Already had the filter from my old setup not sure if it will be enough because a good amount of smoke/steam was coming out of it after install. I will run it like this for a bit and see how it works. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Already had the filter from my old setup not sure if it will be enough because a good amount of smoke/steam was coming out of it after install. I will run it like this for a bit and see how it works. :beer:


You'll need a catch can. When I first got mine I ran a filter on the catch can and it would still cover everything with oil vapor. I ended up buying another an fitting and ran a dump hose as a vent. The EJ baffle isn't as intricate as IE's.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Or just a dump tube, or you can scavenge it.

A few days ago I blew up my 3rd 5 speed trans since 2008. At this point its looking like I will be buying a daily beater until I can find a new 5 speed at which then I think I'm gonna part it out and get rid of it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Or just a dump tube, or you can scavenge it.
> 
> A few days ago I blew up my 3rd 5 speed trans since 2008. At this point its looking like I will be buying a daily beater until I can find a new 5 speed at which then I think I'm gonna part it out and get rid of it.


Y u no go O2Q?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> You'll need a catch can. When I first got mine I ran a filter on the catch can and it would still cover everything with oil vapor. I ended up buying another an fitting and ran a dump hose as a vent. The EJ baffle isn't as intricate as IE's.


Dump of the catch can? How does thygret got his set up?

Edit: Got my answer on how he is running it and think I will just do a dump/down draft setup down the back.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I Told him to get rid of those god awful tails too. Buy OEM tinted tails and get out of the plastidip and night shades tint crap! Honestly if it's not OEM with headlights or taillights it should be burned.
> I'm still amazed those clear tails were an option from VW. For the record Altezza tails belong on an altezza. Op needs VW jetta tails.



But the Altezzas are OEM. Your precious car company would never release something ricer or ugly would they? 

Anyway, I cut the centers out so now you can all rest easy



















FWIW, the ruby tails and stocks are both pretty lame. I like the mexican made LEDs but they're always backordered. Plus I have no idea how to mod the wiring. 

Guess I'll be rocking these for a while...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The wiring is super easy. You switch two wires then do a couple quick vagcom mods. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Y u no go O2Q?


Had a full 6 speed 08 GTI conversion and sold it to a friend who needed it to trade his car in. Have a real rally car I'm trying to buy as a daily


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Had a full 6 speed 08 GTI conversion and sold it to a friend who needed it to trade his car in. Have a real rally car I'm trying to buy as a daily


I'm building my current DD as a rally car 

What are you buying? I've got a bit if rally and a lot of rallyX experiance --if I can be of any assistance whatever let me know.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm building my current DD as a rally car
> 
> What are you buying? I've got a bit if rally and a lot of rallyX experiance --if I can be of any assistance whatever let me know.


I'm looking at a 99 GC8 STI with 230k miles, I'm only looking to spend $3k max on a dd, they're asking $4,500, I'm offering $3k. Also considering getting another 1st gen Talon TSI if a deal for the Subie can't be made.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> I'm looking at a 99 GC8 STI with 230k miles, I'm only looking to spend $3k max on a dd, they're asking $4,500, I'm offering $3k. Also considering getting another 1st gen Talon TSI if a deal for the Subie can't be made.


Look at gen 1 Focus Zx3s or SVTs too. They're both damn fine RallyX cars --I raced one myself until this season.

BTW the Duratec engine in the 2005-2008 is probably the strongest motor in the Gen1, and the MTX75 holds power better than the Getrag 285. However, out of the Zetec or SVT, the SVT is the better car (raped MK4 GTIs, Subis, Civic SIs at the time it was built).

An Eagle Talon isn't a bad little car, but if you can get an AMC Eagle SX3 over a Chysler ANC, that's a killer rally car with a 340IN i6 and a true Texas Star transfer case.

I'd say that your best bet for a reliable beater out of all the cars your looking at is a Subi though. They last for frigging ever.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Look at gen 1 Focus Zx3s or SVTs too. They're both damn fine RallyX cars --I raced one myself until this season.
> 
> BTW the Duratec engine in the 2005-2008 is probably the strongest motor in the Gen1, and the MTX75 holds power better than the Getrag 285. However, out of the Zetec or SVT, the SVT is the better car (raped MK4 GTIs, Subis, Civic SIs at the time it was built).
> 
> ...


Only reason I'm looking at the subie is because its the rare coupe. I've had a few Talons over the years


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> Only reason I'm looking at the subie is because its the rare coupe. I've had a few Talons over the years


Not grabbing that new merc anymore?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Got a cel.... engine over rev Void warranty! And the one that really did it was manifold barometric pressure. Cleared codes we will see what happens not sure if the shop did something unusual with the car during alignment today. 

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Not grabbing that new merc anymore?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nope, I'll never again buy a European car new. Thanks to the MS3 and the new edition to the family as of an hour ago


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Nope, I'll never again buy a European car new. Thanks to the MS3 and the new edition to the family as of an hour ago


I REALLY would like a GTO/G8 as a toy car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I REALLY would like a GTO/G8 as a toy car.


Me and my lady were out test driving things, and came upon it. Talked them down to $17,500 and received $7k trade in for our UG Rabbit with sub 50k miles. Just under $10k for it. 

Still looking for a daily. I guess in a way this is her car  It's fast, and quiet for a LS.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Me and my lady were out test driving things, and came upon it. Talked them down to $17,500 and received $7k trade in for our UG Rabbit with sub 50k miles. Just under $10k for it.
> 
> Still looking for a daily. I guess in a way this is her car  It's fast, and quiet for a LS.


Damn. My 2013 Golf has almost 28K on it already, and I've only had it since October 2012. That's the main reason I never sell cars. I drive them into the ground.

I love my car, but the longer I own it the more and more I want a better trans. The motor has plenty of power for a DD with just basic bolt ons, but the trans is epic ****. I'm seriously thinking about holding off on a manifold until after I get an O2Q in here. The cost is about the same --except I'd have to find a shop to shove it up there --there's ZERO Euro shops out here. Only the stealer.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well we needed a new car, she dailied a Mazda 3 which died the other day so its getting fixed, I dailied my mkv, we had the 2007 Rabbit as a spare car we bought certified 2 years ago with 36k miles on it. Apparently Rabbits are in high demand according to my sales guy so they gave me top dollar for it. However I asked and showed them pics of my mkv out of curiosity, and they said they'd give me $3k for it because #1 the trans, but due to all the Mods. 

I do need a trans still for my Rabbit, so again if anyone has a spare 5 speed and can ship it let me know.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Well we needed a new car, she dailied a Mazda 3 which died the other day so its getting fixed, I dailied my mkv, we had the 2007 Rabbit as a spare car we bought certified 2 years ago with 36k miles on it. Apparently Rabbits are in high demand according to my sales guy so they gave me top dollar for it. However I asked and showed them pics of my mkv out of curiosity, and they said they'd give me $3k for it because #1 the trans, but due to all the Mods.
> 
> I do need a trans still for my Rabbit, so again if anyone has a spare 5 speed and can ship it let me know.


I'm going to buy an O2Q swap kit in the next few weeks. I have the ****ty gearing variant, but I'll be selling it soon.

If anyone is willing to sell me a kit like what NLS sells for $1500 (but never seems to ship :banghead: )I'm a buyer.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Put it up for sale... stupid student loans!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm going to buy an O2Q swap kit in the next few weeks. I have the ****ty gearing variant, but I'll be selling it soon.
> 
> If anyone is willing to sell me a kit like what NLS sells for $1500 (but never seems to ship :banghead: )I'm a buyer.


Ya if they'd ship, which I'd pay for, I'd of ordered it by now. Still need a beater because neither my mkv or the G8 will be driven in the winter.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I remember wanting to buy a G8 when Pontiac went out of business back in 2009 or 2010. Couldn't find one in stick. They were practically giving them away in Auto, new and fully loaded for $26k. 

Ended up with a new G37 a few months later.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Ya if they'd ship, which I'd pay for, I'd of ordered it by now. Still need a beater because neither my mkv or the G8 will be driven in the winter.


I'm going to try calling and begging at some point. There is not even a Euro repair shop here --I'm 100% DIY these days.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

06jettaSEL said:


> But the Altezzas are OEM. Your precious car company would never release something ricer or ugly would they?
> 
> Anyway, I cut the centers out so now you can all rest easy
> 
> ...


I know the votex tails are a VW part. But the word "altezza" is not! what those tails are called, is votex clear! Regardless, at least you've fixed your number one problem! Ugly tails with ugly tint... Now at least they are ugly tails that look like the nice tails...
I hear ya about the OEM leds. Those things are great!


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Here's a better shot. They look pretty good. I'm slowly claybaring the whole car, one section at a time. The clear coat feels like sandpaper, but the clay took it all off and it feels really smooth again. 

I want to work on lowering next. Anyone think those WRD coils that are $399 are worth it or are they complete garbage? Their website looks hella shady LOL.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> Here's a better shot. They look pretty good. I'm slowly claybaring the whole car, one section at a time. The clear coat feels like sandpaper, but the clay took it all off and it feels really smooth again.
> 
> I want to work on lowering next. Anyone think those WRD coils that are $399 are worth it or are they complete garbage? Their website looks hella shady LOL.


DON'T BUY CHEAP COILOVERS!!!!!!!!!

The cheapest you should go is ST Suspensions, but if you want a smoother ride, the Koni kit is nice. WRD is a banner advertiser here and is pretty reputable from what I understand, but their cheap coils are cheap coils.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> DON'T BUY CHEAP COILOVERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The cheapest you should go is ST Suspensions, but if you want a smoother ride, the Koni kit is nice. WRD is a banner advertiser here and is pretty reputable from what I understand, but their cheap coils are cheap coils.


Agreed and the STs ride nice for what they cost. Some mention they don't go low enough for them (I think ST recommends 2.2" as the maximum drop) but they do ride very nice for a middle of the road coil.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

magics5rip said:


> Agreed and the STs ride nice for what they cost. Some mention they don't go low enough for them (I think ST recommends 2.2" as the maximum drop) but they do ride very nice for a middle of the road coil.


I don't understand dumping a car TBH. Coilovers are for racing or load leveling --but I guess I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

magics5rip said:


> Agreed and the STs ride nice for what they cost. Some mention they don't go low enough for them (I think ST recommends 2.2" as the maximum drop) but they do ride very nice for a middle of the road coil.


Ya I ran STs for almost a year before I went air. Bottomed out with no modifications I was at 23.4" on a 17" wheel with a 205/40. I scored FK springs and was under 23"ftg until the struts blew out. Still best coils I've ever had.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I'm just looking for a clean drop, to be right above the tires, maybe .5" above the tires. With passengers it will go even lower. Roads in miami aren't great. 

1.5" drop all around would be nice. I want to be 24.5" FTG.
Where is a good place to buy STs from?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I don't understand dumping a car TBH. Coilovers are for racing or load leveling --but I guess I'm in the minority on that one.


Ya I agree, there's lots of guys on here that brag about how low they are on coils and usually have a "F bags", "bags are for b*tches" or "static ftw" vinyl taking up their entire window. When reality is they aren't keeping it OG, they're just too poor to buy a air setup. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

06jettaSEL said:


> I'm just looking for a clean drop, to be right above the tires, maybe .5" above the tires. With passengers it will go even lower. Roads in miami aren't great.
> 
> 1.5" drop all around would be nice.
> 
> Where is a good place to buy STs from?


Check around. I got mine from Summit Racing, which I drove over and bought them off a shelf. They had the lowest price at the time.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Ya I agree, there's lots of guys on here that brag about how low they are on coils and usually have a "F bags", "bags are for b*tches" or "static ftw" vinyl taking up their entire window. When reality is they aren't keeping it OG, they're just too poor to buy a air setup. :beer:


If bags weren't a nightmare in rural America, I'd consider them. It would be nice to lift the car for some situations and ride near stock height for others.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

So these are the ones you guys recommend? Is this a good price? Free shipping. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Search/SiteSearch/St_Coilover_Suspension/ES2129989/

Are they made in Germany?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> So these are the ones you guys recommend? Is this a good price? Free shipping.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Search/SiteSearch/St_Coilover_Suspension/ES2129989/
> 
> Are they made in Germany?


You can find them for less than $700 on sale. Memorial day will have some good ones.

And IIRC, they are made at the same foctory that makes the rest of the KW products. ST is KW V1 coilover built using cheaper materials.

Personally, If I were spending $750, I'd eat the extra $300 on a set of Konis --but thatey're only worth it if you're going to keep your car for more than five years.

I might also just get some Koni FSDs and pari them with H&R OE Sport springs for a 2012 Golf R --or the DG Springs. They're the most comfy if your roads are ****ty.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like I may be doing a 02Q swap after all. Local yard just took in a 2006 GLI, and it $850 for the trans, mount, and axles. I'm on my own for the flywheel and clutch, because they won't sell them without the 2.0T. Cheapest 5 speed I can find is $1350 which is insane, that trans is worth $500 used.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Looks like I may be doing a 02Q swap after all. Local yard just took in a 2006 GLI, and it $850 for the trans, mount, and axles. I'm on my own for the flywheel and clutch, because they won't sell them without the 2.0T. Cheapest 5 speed I can find is $1350 which is insane, that trans is worth $500 used.


Just do it. I drove a Rabbit about a month ago with an O2Q and I've been trying to find a swap kit ever since. VW really should have put it in here from the factory. It radically improves the car in so many ways.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I don't understand dumping a car TBH. Coilovers are for racing or load leveling --but I guess I'm in the minority on that one.


Because a majority of VW folks just want to drive low and ridiculously slow. I don't like changing oil pans but do like control over ride height that isn't too stiff so these are a good DD coil.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

magics5rip said:


> Because a majority of VW folks just want to drive low and ridiculously slow. I don't like changing oil pans but do like control over ride height that isn't too stiff so these are a good DD coil.


What's you pay for yours?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What's you pay for yours?


I think they were on sale at the time for $730 for the B5 A4 and this was through HPA Motorsports.

There was a coupon recently for $100 off that I believe ECS was running but that may have expired. I would still inquire with someone to see if they will be on sale again soon.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I don't understand dumping a car TBH. Coilovers are for racing or load leveling --but I guess I'm in the minority on that one.


lol, i've been on the "right" side of it for a LONG time. "slamming" it was never an option.

FWIW, i have my car corner balanced... Thats the whole point of coils anyways.  



06jettaSEL said:


> Roads in miami aren't great.
> 
> 1.5" drop all around would be nice. I want to be 24.5" FTG.


Come on!!! the roads here are REALLY good... except for 95 on some sections.. but they arent bad at all!!! 

with a 1.5" all round you should look good, have a good cornering ability and lower than stock.
You should still have a ~2-3 finger gap.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

06jettaSEL said:


> Here's a better shot. They look pretty good. I'm slowly claybaring the whole car, one section at a time.


This looks much better than a full tinted taillight :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i've been on the "right" side of it for a LONG time. "slamming" it was never an option.
> 
> FWIW, i have my car corner balanced... Thats the whole point of coils anyways.


Hey Fred, when we gonna see that corner balancing and not low and wide tires put to good use with some gopro footage from AutoX or track days? :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Hey Fred, when we gonna see that corner balancing and not low and wide tires put to good use with some gopro footage from AutoX or track days? :laugh:


lol, when i dont feel lazy... 

there was autocross last sunday, but i didnt feel like waking up at 7 am to be at the event on 730 am... 

i'll go to the next one...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, when i dont feel lazy...
> 
> there was autocross last sunday, but i didnt feel like waking up at 7 am to be at the event on 730 am...
> 
> i'll go to the next one...


YAY! Dual go pros?


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Installed a Techtonics Tuning cat-back with a single Borla muffler and oh my word it sounds nice!!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought a HeatShield sunshade...it's rained every day since then.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Those of you who installed a 6 speed, do you know if I wanted to run a stainless braided clutch line do I get one for the FSI or can I use the one I ordered sold by USP for the 2.5? I can exchange it if need be.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Those of you who installed a 6 speed, do you know if I wanted to run a stainless braided clutch line do I get one for the FSI or can I use the one I ordered sold by USP for the 2.5? I can exchange it if need be.


Buy both, return one :thumbup:

While you're at it, spend the $200 on a diesel geek shifter. It'll outlast your car, and you won't have to worry about the damn shift linkages being shot.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Going back to oem lights and cleaning the Air filter.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Buy both, return one :thumbup:
> 
> While you're at it, spend the $200 on a diesel geek shifter. It'll outlast your car, and you won't have to worry about the damn shift linkages being shot.


Have you ever installed one of those? They are the worst. Lots of cursing and hating life. Goal is to just get it driveable so I can trade it at this point.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i now can have lower fog-less grills. 

Thanks to [email protected] for the suggestion!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

washed and went for a shoot :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Have you ever installed one of those? They are the worst. Lots of cursing and hating life. Goal is to just get it driveable so I can trade it at this point.


I live in Texas. Some guys from Dieselgeek walked me through it in their parking lot while I was on vacation.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

darkorb said:


> washed and went for a shoot :beer:


I like those wheels on the white car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What's the proper fluid amount for our 5 speed transmission 1.7L right? Also since GM sychromesh is actually worse than the oem fluid, what's the preferred fluid, MT90?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> What's the proper fluid amount for our 5 speed transmission 1.7L right? Also since GM sychromesh is actually worse than the oem fluid, what's the preferred fluid, MT90?


I use Redline MT90 in mine Syncromesh is too damn thin.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Broke the ****ing shifter today. The company I ordered from had better warranty that damn thing since it's 40 days old...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Took it to a car show. Saw a couple cool cars. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

kevin splits said:


> What's the proper fluid amount for our 5 speed transmission 1.7L right? Also since GM sychromesh is actually worse than the oem fluid, what's the preferred fluid, MT90?


Yup pretty sure 1.7l is right. What is wrong with sycromesh? I have been running it for about a month now, any reason I should switch it?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> Yup pretty sure 1.7l is right. What is wrong with sycromesh? I have been running it for about a month now, any reason I should switch it?


In hot climates it's too thin and wears out your syncros.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice pics Alex . Those exotic cars are sick!

I picked up some new rollers


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> Yup pretty sure 1.7l is right. What is wrong with sycromesh? I have been running it for about a month now, any reason I should switch it?


Users on VOC have ran it and the fluid seems to break down. They recommend VW gear oil, or Red Line MT90 which is what I ordered 2 bottles of.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> In hot climates it's too thin and wears out your syncros.


Ya and it gets too thick for our synchros in cold climates.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody using this setup? I'm thinking about trying it out. The guy who I was supposed to get the FST stage 2 clutch and flywheel new for $250 shipped isn't responding anymore. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151058423305


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Nice pics Alex . Those exotic cars are sick!
> 
> I picked up some new rollers


any Bride seat with the gradient fabric is easily the coolest seat ever!!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

kevin splits said:


> Users on VOC have ran it and the fluid seems to break down. They recommend VW gear oil, or Red Line MT90 which is what I ordered 2 bottles of.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and it gets too thick for our synchros in cold climates.


I will be switching to MT90 then. Thanks for the information.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I put lightweight VW Racing wheels on with some sticky summer tires and put on Eurospec sport lowering springs on


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Drove it to work. Parked it.
Drove it to job two. Parked it.
Drove it home. Parked it. :beer:

Been running syncromesh for ~40k miles with no problems. Only 2 bad reviews I came across, every one else loved and used it. 

I believe it's every 50k miles (suppose to be lifetime I know, but eff that) to change it. Next time I change I will try out Redline whatever.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> Nice pics Alex . Those exotic cars are sick!
> 
> I picked up some new rollers


Dem seats look dirty Dom. :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Can I make this work in my MK6?










http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/ES2064/


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

kevin splits said:


> Goal is to just get it driveable so I can trade it at this point.


  please tell me the h2sport spindles aren't going with...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iowarabbit said:


> please tell me the h2sport spindles aren't going with...


Yep unfortunately, as is not parting anything out. Possibly trading it for a boosted Corrado SLC, or a mk1 caddy with a VW racing crate motor with a g60 supercharger.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

so much want


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iowarabbit said:


> so much want


Just don't want to mess around with a car nobody desires and isn't worth a damn. Everyone wants a GTI not a Rabbit Jetta 2.5 so ya, I've had my car listed locally fs for 3 years. Only Civic trade offers.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Just don't want to mess around with a car nobody desires and isn't worth a damn. Everyone wants a GTI not a Rabbit Jetta 2.5 so ya, I've had my car listed locally fs for 3 years. Only Civic trade offers.


What is wrong with your Rabbit? The only real complaints I have with my Golf involve the transmission.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What is wrong with your Rabbit? The only real complaints I have with my Golf involve the transmission.


Blown transmission, differential, pressure plate is messed up clutch is cracked. I ordered a new 5 speed through the dealer it was $3k for trans and flywheel clutch setup. Supposed to be delivered between Aug 6-9th and I got a call 2 days ago its getting pushed back another month and a half and they gave me the option to cancel and I did. 

I look at it this way, why spend 4k on a car that is only worth $6k kbb, when I can trade it for a classic VW that some fanboi will snatch up when I put a set of wheels on it for what the rabbits worth and use the money to fix it toward a brand new car and when that time comes unload the classic for extra down payment money...

Also like I said earlier we traded in our low miled rabbit and at that point mine was mechanically fine I asked what they would give for mine... They said $4k and that was only of they got my Weds Kranze with the car due to its mileage. I called them back for sh*ts and giggles to see what trade in value is with no trans, $1,200 lol. 

Both cars I'm working a trade for will sell for well over $5k and fast too.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah no chance in hell i'd plunk down for a brand new transmission in your shoes, used 6-speed or bust.
if there's a number that would change your mind on the spindles, by all means shoot me a pm... :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iowarabbit said:


> yeah no chance in hell i'd plunk down for a brand new transmission in your shoes, used 6-speed or bust.
> if there's a number that would change your mind on the spindles, by all means shoot me a pm... :thumbup:


Ya, but you can't trust anyone anymore. I picked up a 02q from a local yard last week July 19th. They told me it was in perfect working order. I got it home drained the oil and there were shavings and hear teeth in the strainer. Returned it last Monday. Then I still had to find a flywheel clutch and starter. I know there's a full swap for sale in the classifieds for $1300 shipped but still, when do you cut your loses?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Ya, but you can't trust anyone anymore. I picked up a 02q from a local yard last week July 19th. They told me it was in perfect working order. I got it home drained the oil and there were shavings and hear teeth in the strainer. Returned it last Monday. Then I still had to find a flywheel clutch and starter. I know there's a full swap for sale in the classifieds for $1300 shipped but still, when do you cut your loses?


LINK????


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

vr6-kamil said:


> I put lightweight VW Racing wheels on with some sticky summer tires and put on Eurospec sport lowering springs on


Those wheels go perfect on your Jetta, lookin good.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

rims coilovers wash photo shoot


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vrsick147 said:


> rims coilovers wash photo shoot


Gosh! That's a wreally sexy wrabbit!


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

vrsick147 said:


> rims coilovers wash photo shoot


What diffuser and skirt is that?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^Thunderbunny...and I wished there was something like it for the Jetta.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks peeps


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

Queens nyc, we do photo shoot hit me up low prices and trust me you will be happy with the pictures


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Woke up this morning and walked outside. Then I walked back inside to call the cops. The driver's side window has been shattered, the head unit is gone, and the interior is destroyed. The little ****s are going to prison. I have cameras.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> I put lightweight VW Racing wheels on with some sticky summer tires and put on Eurospec sport lowering springs on


Thank you I agree. The wheels look even better up close in person. I think those are the best looking jetta wheels out there. But I probably just feel like that cause its my own lol


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^they look kind of like re-branded Team Dynamics. Any idea who made them for VWR?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^they look kind of like re-branded Team Dynamics.


They ARE Team Dynamics 1.2s.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> They ARE Team Dynamics 1.2s.


Si


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Si


I'd really like to get some 1.2s in 17*8 or 17*9 --I like that you can put OEM center caps in them. My Sparcos probably attract too much attention --I don't want a repeat of this morning EVER again.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> They ARE Team Dynamics 1.2s.


Thought so :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd really like to get some 1.2s in 17*8 or 17*9 --I like that you can put OEM center caps in them. My Sparcos probably attract too much attention --I don't want a repeat of this morning EVER again.


I'm confused tho, if your car was locked that means the alarm was set. They broke the window and opened the door, did it not go off or something? If you're gonna display expensive interior mods I would add them to your insurance for these reasons, My R32 seats are insured lol. Or get one of those Viper alarms that the fob beeps loud as hell when the cars broken into.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> I'm confused tho, if your car was locked that means the alarm was set. They broke the window and opened the door, did it not go off or something? If you're gonna display expensive interior mods I would add them to your insurance for these reasons, My R32 seats are insured lol. Or get one of those Viper alarms that the fob beeps loud as hell when the cars broken into.


I'm sick right now, so I was sleeping like a rock because of medication. What blows my mind is that my wife heard something going on but didn't wake me up.

BTW _all_ my mods are insured. Power adding mods and expensive customizations are allowed to alter your insurance rates.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm sick right now, so I was sleeping like a rock because of medication. What blows my mind is that my wife heard something going on but didn't wake me up.
> 
> BTW _all_ my mods are insured. Power adding mods and expensive customizations are allowed to alter your insurance rates.


Yep, all mine are as well. All I had to do was provide links to where the parts were bought when my agent came over to visually look at the mods.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Blew a tire and cracked a barrel. Time for a weld and some neogens. Gonna be expensive.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Woke up this morning and walked outside...


that royally sucks. i hope you find the guys easily.

did they open the car door after breaking the window? unless you have proximity sensors, the alarm will not trigger unless a door or hatch is opened.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> that royally sucks. i hope you find the guys easily.
> 
> did they open the car door after breaking the window? unless you have proximity sensors, the alarm will not trigger unless a door or hatch is opened.


I honestly don't know.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Woke up this morning and walked outside. Then I walked back inside to call the cops. The driver's side window has been shattered, the head unit is gone, and the interior is destroyed. The little ****s are going to prison. I have cameras.


I hate thieves. Post the camera footage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> I hate thieves. Post the camera footage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I've got to wait until I get the footage from the property manager. I've got to go through the corporate chain of command to get it. They've already turned it over to the police :thumbup:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I've got to wait until I get the footage from the property manager. I've got to go through the corporate chain of command to get it. They've already turned it over to the police :thumbup:


My neighbors car was stolen the property manager never gave him the footage. Not sure if they turned it over to police or not. The insurance paid him just the same, minus his deductible which was either $500 or $1000. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

06jettaSEL said:


> My neighbors car was stolen the property manager never gave him the footage. Not sure if they turned it over to police or not. The insurance paid him just the same, minus his deductible which was either $500 or $1000. Hope it works out for you.


I'm a law student. I'll subpoena the tapes if it comes to that.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Up for sale, $6k as is all mods included except the wheels.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

Put in 2, 12" Alpine Type R subs with a Kicker Amp.
Line out converter behind the stock head unit all tucked away nice and neat.
Oh and welded myself a catback exhaust with magnaflow muffler. Sounds LEGIT
:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

From Wolfsgart this past weekend.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> From Wolfsgart this past weekend.


I want a new intake mani so bad. Damn tuition keeps taking all my money.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Up for sale, $6k as is all mods included except the wheels.


What state are you in? I might be interested if I don't have to cross too many state borders.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Got my barrel welded up and a pair of new neogens mounted up. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

wetheitalians said:


> Put in 2, 12" Alpine Type R subs with a Kicker Amp.
> Line out converter behind the stock head unit all tucked away nice and neat.
> Oh and welded myself a catback exhaust with magnaflow muffler. Sounds LEGIT
> :thumbup:


I had the same subs in mine with a Kicker zx1000.1. **** was loud :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What state are you in? I might be interested if I don't have to cross too many state borders.


I'm in Cleveland Ohio. Flat bed shipping is $500


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

vwluger22 car looks great man!! I really like your style :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> I'm in Cleveland Ohio. Flat bed shipping is $500


Is it really only $500 to ship a car from Cleveland Ohio to Amarillo Texas? Is that insured?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is it really only $500 to ship a car from Cleveland Ohio to Amarillo Texas? Is that insured?


I had a car shipped here from Miami and it was only $500 through the dealer. $1,000 max. They used a car transporter semi truck and I had to meet them at the closest parking lot with proof of purchase.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> I had a car shipped here from Miami and it was only $500 through the dealer. $1,000 max. They used a car transporter semi truck and I had to meet them at the closest parking lot with proof of purchase.


Let me see what tax is on it, and what insurance will cost. I don't know if the credit union will let me finance a modified car either. No promises, but we'll see if I can swing it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Let me see what tax is on it, and what insurance will cost. I don't know if the credit union will let me finance a modified car either. No promises, but we'll see if I can swing it.


Well I'm probably gonna keep it but let me know. All offers I get are low balls anyway, mind as well drop the $1100 to fix it and drive it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

timmiller05 said:


> vwluger22 car looks great man!! I really like your style :thumbup:


Thank you so did the judges took second place two years in a row, the jetta beside mine took first.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Picked these up. Loving the 235 series tire.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> Up for sale, $6k as is all mods included except the wheels.


Curious, do you have a build thread of this vehicle?


----------



## sellinmystuff (Jan 11, 2005)

Swapped grills with a fellow vortexer and washed her up!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Let me see what tax is on it, and what insurance will cost. I don't know if the credit union will let me finance a modified car either. No promises, but we'll see if I can swing it.


I recently looked at getting a vehicle shipped from CT to PA, which is about 700-800 miles, and got quotes from a bunch of companies. Prices ranged from $500-1200, depending on the shipping method. The cheapest was open trailer (like what you see new cars being delivered to dealerships on), most expensive was enclosed 2 car trailer. The more expensive ones also could guarantee a 1 day delivery window whereas the cheaper ones would give you a 2 week window for pickup and delivery. They were all insured for quite a bit of value.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

06jettaSEL said:


> Curious, do you have a build thread of this vehicle?


Nope. 

If I keep I'm making a timeline from here on out. Just because I work on it a lot so frequent DIYs would consume it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sold it


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Sold it


To?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Got it aligned. The toe in the rear was out on both sides. But one was way worse than the other. One at 0.23 and RR was at 0.74. Spec is -0.02 to 0.19.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Got it aligned. The toe in the rear was out on both sides. But one was way worse than the other. One at 0.23 and RR was at 0.74. Spec is -0.02 to 0.19.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Wow... Much tire wear??


Today I did a bit of Redetailing the exterior

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Wow... Much time wear??
> 
> 
> Today I dis a bit of Redetailing the exterior
> ...


 My rear tires were destroyed. Neogens now for the rear. Gonna get a pair for the front at h2o because it's so much cheaper. 

Cleaned my car yesterday for a show. Gotta get my gti headlights all fixed up and order an hid kit to get them running for h2o. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [a]bek. (Jul 21, 2012)

Lowered.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

On my way to pick up some MK6 GTI side skirts.

Also have an armrest coming in the mail. Can't believe my car didn't come with one.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally bought and installed those black lug bolt caps. Looking better now.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Sold my CAI and need to put my stock 2.5 air system back together. Does anybody have any pictures of the stock engine bay without the engine cover, or a walk through on how it all fits together? I had my cold air intake on for so long, I can't remember how its supposed to look :facepalm:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont know why I enjoy putting wax on my car, its like i'm cleansing myself, but its really the car getting cleansed....


----------



## mr. history (Sep 28, 2012)

AWE Tuning Exhaust....even came with a blow pop!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Chasing a p0411 code for the SAI pump, incorrect flow. Removed the combi valve to check it out, made sure it works. All the lines are hooked up and seem clear, pump turns on just fine so I have no idea what the problem can be...


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I put on my wrd coilovers. Will pics soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Installed OEM GTI projectors with a retrofitted TRS morimoto HID kit. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> Sold my CAI and need to put my stock 2.5 air system back together. Does anybody have any pictures of the stock engine bay without the engine cover, or a walk through on how it all fits together? I had my cold air intake on for so long, I can't remember how its supposed to look :facepalm:


Reattach your MAF to the engine cover
Reattach the the accordion pipe to the TB
Reattach the emissions hoses

Then it's essentially the same as putting everything back together after you change your stock air filter.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Reattach your MAF to the engine cover
> Reattach the the accordion pipe to the TB
> Reattach the emissions hoses
> 
> Then it's essentially the same as putting everything back together after you change your stock air filter.


Thanks for the response. I got it all back together last week though.


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sat around work looking how to move the battery to the trunk, and what other little cheap to free things I can do to the car 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Practiced.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Practiced.


You need to invest in a gopro so I can watch


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oil changed and video recorded.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> You need to invest in a gopro so I can watch


I'll snag one of those eventually. This was the first serious test run of the car, and the sheer amount of climbing on these roads out here has changed my build plans a bit.

I need a snail and a 6MT. Not going to mess with an SRI anymore --I just want to run about 9PSI boost with the stock intake mani --I NEED MOAR TORQUE!!!!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Figured out my P0411 and P0420 codes. Well, lets just say that they are no longer appearing. Took the combi valve off, disassembled it and made sure the actuater was working correctly. Resealed the gaskets with some copper RV and put it all back together. 300 miles and no CELs. 

My guess at the problem was something wasn't allowing the combi reed open to let the exhaust pass through. Some minor cleaning and all is good. :thumbup:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

New shoes in the back and installed the NLS short shifter.. Thanks Josh:laugh:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Started breaking down engine and suspension parts for powder. Need to pick up a press to finish up, all sorts of bearings and bushings to pop out and push back in later.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

Washed it, got the tires balanced, gave it a new emblem (silver replacing gold), installed a stubby antenna, and installed a new dash shelf. 



















(dashboard has since then been wiped down  cheers to *ECSTuning* for this stuff!)

Tomorrow is GIAC tune day (XPlus of course), which should go nicely with my current AWE Exhaust, which has recently settled and is sounding mean as ever.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

NEVERMIND, apparently my car is the only MKV that GIAC doesn't have a tune for. If only UNI/APR/C2/etc. dealers weren't all 200+ miles away... :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

chrisdazzo said:


> NEVERMIND, apparently my car is the only MKV that GIAC doesn't have a tune for. If only UNI/APR/C2/etc. dealers weren't all 200+ miles away... :banghead::banghead:


The closest UM or C2 dealers to me are over 500 miles away. Now you can see why I'd kill for Maestro support...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

UM and C2 both have options for you to flash from your driveway. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> UM and C2 both have options for you to flash from your driveway.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


No they don't. I've got a 2013 MK6 Golf. I have a failtastic transmission and a bitch of an ECU that requires a bench flash.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> UM and C2 both have options for you to flash from your driveway.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Nope http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=158&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58
And nope http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/per...mk5-09-rabbitjetta-2-5l-performance-software/ 
:banghead:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry didn't realize you have a late model 2.5 can't see that on my phone and didn't check. So send in your ecu if you can be with out a car for a few days?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> So send in your ecu if you can be with out a car for a few days?


Only one of my cars is street legal. We don't have emissions in my county (yet) but racing harnesses don't pass safety.


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Sorry didn't realize you have a late model 2.5 can't see that on my phone and didn't check. So send in your ecu if you can be with out a car for a few days?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Honestly easier said than done. I may be an exception, but I live 30 minutes from work and would have to get a rental car... Costs add up fast when you're new to the state with few friendos


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

chrisdazzo said:


> Honestly easier said than done. I may be an exception, but I live 30 minutes from work and would have to get a rental car... Costs add up fast when you're new to the state with few friendos


Trust me I know I had to send my ecu in a couple of times I know it can be a hassle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Trust me I know I had to send my ecu in a couple of times I know it can be a hassle.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Plus, in a year or two I'm gonna sell this thing (28k miles currently after 3.25 years, not many more to be added with how little I drive) and get an Audi A4/S4, so I don't want a chip on the ECU. There's a small percentage of buyers that gets smaller still with that sort of stuff, ya know? Oh well. I'll just pretend I'm fast and be loud for now


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone find cams or a full stroker

Iv been looking for race cams since we got our rabbit

Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ C2 was working on cams... IE is working on a set, but can't get the engine to respond to them just yet (compression is too low).

This is just the last I've heard and may have changed...


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

I was looking for them so i could do a stroker of sorts. High comp light weight possibly titanium pistons, cams, high strength rods. Then a shaved/lightened crank

Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

logoris said:


> I was looking for them so i could do a stroker of sorts. High comp light weight possibly titanium pistons, cams, high strength rods. Then a shaved/lightened crank
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


There's not going to be a stroker kit for this motor. Stroker kits increase displacement. 

There might be a set of NA-lightweight rods eventually. There are existing forged rods. There is a high comp set of pistons, and there is a lighter crank (Audi TTRS). There is a set of cans coming, and they will work if you increase compression. It will require a built head. There is a P&P head coming, and that will help too.

Whatever you do, you'll need an SRI and a header. Get those while you're waiting on internals.


--BTW, you're looking at 300WHP tops and less than 300WTQ. You'll spend less on a snail than what you're wanting. I wanted it too, until I realized it was going to be insanely expensive. A snail is just cheaper.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Is the MK5 Rabbit stock shifter less sloppy than a MK6 golf? The Rabbit uses metal, so I'm just guessing it'd be worth retrofitting.

I'm not sure I want to keep my sort shifter --it just doesn't feel like it fits my driving style. Too short.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is the MK5 Rabbit stock shifter less sloppy than a MK6 golf? The Rabbit uses metal, so I'm just guessing it'd be worth retrofitting.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to keep my sort shifter --it just doesn't feel like it fits my driving style. Too short.


What short shifter do you have? 

I got a NLS short shifter with 42draft bushings and really enjoy it. It only reduces front to back and removed alit is slop. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> What short shifter do you have?
> 
> I got a NLS short shifter with 42draft bushings and really enjoy it. It only reduces front to back and removed alit is slop.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Dieselgeek. It's a great product, but I want an Audi 5MT feel. The NLS is even shorter IIRC.

I'd probably be happy with the 2007 rabbit stock shifter if it's not plastic.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

New plate laws are in effect in Texas, so I installed a tow hook plate mount.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Autocrossed the car for the first time yesterday. Was ridiculously fun, a lot of three wheel action. Got a lot of comments about the awesome exhaust sound of the car  Was a little let down by my tires, running conti dw 245/40/17


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Bored surfing eBay and I found a few things the MK6 Jetta guys might want. The electric racks are going for as low as $140 w/ 30k miles. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK6-VW-GTI-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c379401d4


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Installed my BSH CAI and boy is it a nice touch


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Added some oil and looking into new air filter.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

long exposure at night


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Superpro lower control arms with ball joints and TyrolSport DeadSet kit  Feels great so far haven't had the chance to really get into it since its been raining to much. But that will change after I get out of work today, and autox in two weeks.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

*Done with the weekend project*

Added IE SRI, valve cover, catch can. Modified my BSH intake to work with the new SRI. Added header and test pipe. Installed new HPA puck and power flex bushing in the dogbone. Oh, and relocated the battery.

(crappy cell phone picture)










Next week comes new power flex bushings all around, oil cooler, gauges for oil temp/pressure and voltage,


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

f5racing said:


> Added IE SRI, valve cover, catch can. Modified my BSH intake to work with the new SRI. Added header and test pipe. Installed new HPA puck and power flex bushing in the dogbone. Oh, and relocated the battery.
> 
> (crappy cell phone picture)
> 
> ...


How do you like the SRI? Noticeable difference? How does it sound?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I do like the SRI, but I am working out the kinks on the tune right now. Once that gets solved it will be fantastic.

As for the sound, it is incredible. Coupled with a good aftermarket exhaust and a CAI it has a rather surprising sound. 

To be fair, it is flowing sooo much air now that the flex pipe in the exhaust is whistling. Have to solve that now...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The flex pipe is too short on all the mid pipes and wares out super fast. get it cut out and replaced with a longer one. that's what i did and i have no issues with it now.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

f5racing said:


> I do like the SRI, but I am working out the kinks on the tune right now. Once that gets solved it will be fantastic.
> 
> As for the sound, it is incredible. Coupled with a good aftermarket exhaust and a CAI it has a rather surprising sound.
> 
> To be fair, it is flowing sooo much air now that the flex pipe in the exhaust is whistling. Have to solve that now...


What exhaust are you running?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Added IE SRI, valve cover, catch can. Modified my BSH intake to work with the new SRI. Added header and test pipe. Installed new HPA puck and power flex bushing in the dogbone. Oh, and relocated the battery.
> 
> (crappy cell phone picture)
> 
> ...


Who made that catch can?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

GroundScrapurr said:


> What exhaust are you running?


The rear section is Votex, and the header/mid pipe are OBX. 



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Who made that catch can?


Integrated Engineering


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Planning to drive this thing off the bridge and call it a day as this car has nothing than trouble....But, if I need to keep it, I will be working on the following:

- Airbag light problem
- Driver side door power loss issue
- EVAP leak issue creating an engine light
- Trunk that does not want to close
- Rear passenger door window guide

Yeah, your welcome VW......


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Integrated Engineering


Do they make a 2.5L specific catch? I didn't think they did.

Anyways, I'm going to buy that sucker. It looks like it'll function beautifully.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do they make a 2.5L specific catch? I didn't think they did.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to buy that sucker. It looks like it'll function beautifully.


 They don't make a catch can specific for the 2.5L. They have a kit for the 1.8T using the same can, but they'll sell you all the fittings/hose you need to make it happen. I think I'm gonna get the valve cover, catch can, fittings/hose, SRI, and fuel rail all at once. That setup looks incredible! VIDEOS PLEASE!!! :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> They don't make a catch can specific for the 2.5L. They have a kit for the 1.8T using the same can, but they'll sell you all the fittings/hose you need to make it happen. I think I'm gonna get the valve cover, catch can, fittings/hose, SRI, and fuel rail all at once. That setup looks incredible! VIDEOS PLEASE!!! :beer:


What's it attached to!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Installed my techtonics dual borla cat back last night. 

Loving it so far. A bit louder than expected around 2500 rpm... but no drone our anything annoying.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

xtentual said:


> Installed my techtonics dual borla cat back last night.
> 
> Loving it so far. A bit louder than expected around 2500 rpm... but no drone our anything annoying.


Video please I think this the system I want.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do they make a 2.5L specific catch? I didn't think they did.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to buy that sucker. It looks like it'll function beautifully.


The catch can was not for the 2.5, but it works fine. The can has 2 1/2 NPT inlets, and the valve cover has a 1/2 NPT out. I just used 1/2-->10AN adapters and then made a short -10AN hose to connect the two. The other port on the catch can can be plugged, but since I deleted the SAI and block breather from the CAI, I used the it for the block breather. It works well and the lines all match since I have the nylon braided fuel line as well.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Gunbunny08 said:


> They don't make a catch can specific for the 2.5L. They have a kit for the 1.8T using the same can, but they'll sell you all the fittings/hose you need to make it happen. I think I'm gonna get the valve cover, catch can, fittings/hose, SRI, and fuel rail all at once. That setup looks incredible! VIDEOS PLEASE!!! :beer:


Once I get the whistle through the flex pipe solved I will post up a video, but it is too annoying right now. Should have a solid pipe welded in its place soon.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Put it for sale


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Video please I think this the system I want.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


It may be a while before I can get a video. They sound great cruising around town, you can barely hear them. It's only at around 2200-2500 RPM when accelerating that they get a little loud but after the 2500 rpm mark they quieten down a considerable amount and blend in with the engine noise.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Today I finished installing my integrated engineering power kit. Mother of God. The power. The sound of the exhaust past 7k is amazing. The UM tune is far superior to the APR tune I had before. 

I'll probably get flamed for the crapiness of this video but oh well.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJyebxL8BWQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

xtentual said:


> It may be a while before I can get a video. They sound great cruising around town, you can barely hear them. It's only at around 2200-2500 RPM when accelerating that they get a little loud but after the 2500 rpm mark they quieten down a considerable amount and blend in with the engine noise.


Perfect

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Perfect
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


If you do order it and want the best price contact Peter over at thescirocco.com mine was more than $100 off of the TT price.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Just rolled over 120k. Thinking I may finally pull the trigger on a C2 SRI and tune.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

A1an said:


> Just rolled over 120k. Thinking I may finally pull the trigger on a C2 SRI and tune.


Why C2 over IE?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ease of install and price were my main reasons for gravitating towards the C2, but it looks like I need to research the IE unit a little more.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

A1an said:


> Ease of install and price were my main reasons for gravitating towards the C2, but it looks like I need to research the IE unit a little more.


It's a bit more expensive but if you get their intake, I just don't see how anything could be easier to install.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Really need to determine if there is that much more performance for the price over the C2 manifold. Borderline on the cost already for the C2, but I talked myself into it since it is cheaper than getting into payments on a new GTI (need to increase the fun factor for the daily driver).


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

A1an said:


> Really need to determine if there is that much more performance for the price over the C2 manifold. Borderline on the cost already for the C2, but I talked myself into it since it is cheaper than getting into payments on a new GTI (need to increase the fun factor for the daily driver).


Turbo...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Installed IE shift tower bushings and I think I've finally gotten my DG shifter adjusted properly. With the engine off, this is the best I've felt the shifts since I bought this car off the rail yard. About take it for a spin.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I just bought a 2013. UniBrace UB & RB install is next weekend.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Tap tap...is this thing on?
Let's do the time warp again.
Double post courtesy of Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I just bought a 2013. UniBrace UB & RB install is next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I really like that color.

Hollow out those side grills while you're at it and put that GTI catback and pflow on this one --you and I are driving effectively the same car since I went back to the heavy ass stock crank pulley. Well, I have Sparco lightweight wheels a DG skid plate and SS kit --but you'll get those in time. Trust me on that one --the OE shifter sucks.

BTW break the clutch in slowly. The OE shifting assembly makes the wide ****ing gears even more infuriating than you'd imagine. I bought mine this time last year, and with the rev hang from winter fuel, I was about to kill myself with hatred of the emissions equipment in these cars.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Goals, P-Flo, & GTI rear valance will be the 1st order of business.
You could say this "Automatic Kid" and shifter are getting to know each other. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Goals, P-Flo, & GTI rear valance will be the 1st order of business.
> You could say this "Automatic Kid" and shifter are getting to know each other.
> 
> 
> ...


If you like the stock throw, you can retrofit the all metal shifter mechanism from a MK5 Rabbit. Do that if you can --IMHO, there's not a good reason not to at least do that, IE tower bushings, and the MK5 rabbit endlink bushings. Get a SS clutch line too.

Have I told you that I hate the sock shifter and gear ratios? No telling if you'll feel the same, but I'm pickey.

BTW I'm trying to make this car last forever --hence ditching as much plastic and rubber as possible.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

This is what I call Double Trouble.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> This is what I call Double Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still have BOTH?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I found that I had blow by on a couple cylinders, so I ordered new pistons, rods, and bearings... This should be entertaining.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> This is what I call Double Trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have exactly the same silver 2-door I do. What wheels do you have? I don't have alloys but want to get some early next year.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoolook_ said:


> You have exactly the same silver 2-door I do. What wheels do you have?


17" Anthracite Goals. The Reflex Silver Golf is an automatic & will be going to a new home next year.
Big plans for the gray 2.5L


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a pkg in the mail and found these in the box.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I got a pkg in the mail and found these in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those look good.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

This is a heavy little chunk.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Integrated Engineering intake, Billstein Coilovers and H&R roll bars. 

































Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice. Did you have to send the ecu to them?


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Integrated Engineering intake, Billstein Coilovers and H&R roll bars. 

































Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

ReinertAngle said:


> Integrated Engineering intake, Billstein Coilovers and H&R roll bars.


those bilsteins are gorgeous. as a fellow cold weather guy, i'd like to see some boots covering the adjustment dials for my money. even a healthy smattering of linerless tape held in place by electrical tape might not be a bad choice once you get them dialed in.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

@earlsky... I work 30 minutes from United Motorsports in Stratford Connecticut. I dropped the car off until Jeff was done with his tune. The acceleration is impressive. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

I had a productive Thanksgiving. Screw turkey and stuffing, I needed more power!
*10AM*









*5PM*


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Worked on my buddies car helping him part out. Went from this. 










To this. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Who got the EJ intake mani?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Or all of it for that matter... This Black Friday madness has me primed for all sorts of poor financial decisions. :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha I just broke down the other day and bought myself a Euro Mk5 steering wheel form Euro Image tuning for $200. Now they are sold out so I made that purchase just in the nick of time. Cant wait to bolt it on.


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

ReinertAngle said:


> Billstein Coilovers
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


How are those? I currently run the WRD coils but im looking at getting a set of the PSS9's.. would love some feedback from someone running billstein as there are some questionable roads around my area and would prefer to upgrade coils instead of continuing to smash my wheel into my fender


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Who got the EJ intake mani?


EJ manifold will be mine when I get the money, it's being held for me since I did a lot of the part out work.



iowarabbit said:


> Or all of it for that matter... This Black Friday madness has me primed for all sorts of poor financial decisions. :laugh:


The VC/CC/coil packs my buddy is going to be selling.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wifey got me the dual borla techtonics exhaust for me. She is a keeper can't wait to install it.:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

My better half bought me a C2 91 octane NA "race" tune (non-emissions county.) I'm cutting the ECU out and mailing it to KY today.

She is even loaning me her car until the My ECU gets back  --She must be expecting something special for our anniversary. :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ nice you are going to love it. :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Cleaned one wheel and the exhaust tips. 


















Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

installed USP test pipe.
C2 custom tune with 2-step
snow tires
euro TDI rear bumper with no exhaust cut out
turn down exhaust hidden tip 
RSB
made a deal for new rotiform wheels that will be released next month
R32 leathers


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> installed USP test pipe.
> C2 custom tune with 2-step
> snow tires
> euro TDI rear bumper with no exhaust cut out
> ...



Josh you just can't stay away huh? Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:facepalm: nope haha


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :facepalm: nope haha


When is the monstrous turbo happening?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ehhh, thought about it but its my daily. so, not sure I will on this one, mostly because I don't feel like spending money on it.... plus working on the 4 track mk5's so i'll have monster power in them to play with. this one is fun to run around back roads and throw my pups in the back. its just clean and fun. shaved front end and all. nice clean car to drive.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

My car just scared the crap out of me. I turned the key to start and it didn't want to idle (only a few cylinders firing) & then it was a symphony of metallic clicking & clacking. 
Oil level is fine, engine only has 40K. We've had much colder weather, it was 32F when this happened.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> My car just scared the crap out of me. I turned the key to start and it didn't want to idle (only a few cylinders firing) & then it was a symphony of metallic clicking & clacking.
> Oil level is fine, engine only has 40K. We've had much colder weather, it was 32F when this happened.


Sounds like R8 coilpack time if you haven't already done coilpacks and plugs. Since you're ditching that bad boy soon, go back to your stock intake too. It's one advantage is keeping in heat during winter.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ehhh, thought about it but its my daily. so, not sure I will on this one, mostly because I don't feel like spending money on it.... plus working on the 4 track mk5's so i'll have monster power in them to play with. this one is fun to run around back roads and throw my pups in the back. its just clean and fun. shaved front end and all. nice clean car to drive.


Come on --you've got to at least do a C2 stage 2 kit. It'll look OEM+ and run damn near silent if you put a TSI GTI Volant airbox and beetle engine cover on there. 250WHP and a super quiet ride is a perfect cruiser. Then toss an amp in the OE location, snag a JL stealthbox and dynomat the whole interior --it'll be a full-blown luxury car.

I'll vote for it at the first car show we're both at


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea yea yea...I know. but its just extra money I can spend on other fun projects I have going on here


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea yea yea...I know. but its just extra money I can spend on other fun projects I have going on here


I'd kill for that problem. LOL


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Installed CAI, Cabin air, Plugs & Oil.

Need to make my way up to NLS when a I get a little more money, still need to get her chipped! I was also curious if you guys would put a catback and RSB+FSB on if I brought em in, or _maybe _ you sell them?opcorn:

Apartment management would probably yell at me if I tried to do it in the parking lot


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

boboman- said:


> Apartment management would probably yell at me if I tried to do it in the parking lot


Tell me about it. The only reason I want to buy a house is to do all my own auto work. I'm so tired of being told it's trashy to be self sufficient by people too stupid to change their own oil.

BTW when I do buy a house, I'm going to put a lift in the garage.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we can install whatever you need


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ehhh, thought about it but its my daily. so, not sure I will on this one, mostly because I don't feel like spending money on it.... this one is fun to run around back roads and throw my pups in the back. its just clean and fun. shaved front end and all. nice clean car to drive.


But...but...a car owned by _Nothing Leaves Stock_ can't be...uh...left stock


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The only reason I want to buy a house is to do all my own auto work.


PREACH. I'm in the same boat.
Well that, and I want a staging area for car parts that people wouldn't normally refer to as a living room. :facepalm:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

BFI big knob arrived


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

IE SRI, recirculating catch can and Eurojet exhaust...last on my list to get now is the Evolution tuning header

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> BFI big knob arrived


I love love love mine. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> IE SRI, recirculating catch can and Eurojet exhaust...last on my list to get now is the Evolution tuning header
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


I've got to see how that recirculating can looks when it's all hooked in. AND I want to see what the power you make with that header and a high flow cat. I'm really interested in what these cars make with all the top tier NA bolt-ons using the stock internals.

E85 could really do wonders up here at elevation.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I've got to see how that recirculating can looks when it's all hooked in. AND I want to see what the power you make with that header and a high flow cat. I'm really interested in what these cars make with all the top tier NA bolt-ons using the stock internals.
> 
> E85 could really do wonders up here at elevation.


Ill let you know once everything is on. Gotta get smogged first in which will be.....interesting. Should have everything on within a week or so...the header will take a few more weeks but overall the numbers "should" be pretty decent. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

HollisJoy said:


> But...but...a car owned by _Nothing Leaves Stock_ can't be...uh...left stock


Ohh it's far from stock! Just not insane power or engine build at this time. But not stock. No no no


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Ohh it's far from stock! Just not insane power or engine build at this time. But not stock. No no no


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'm waiting to hear back from C2 --don't want to ship my ECU until they're back in the office. Every day spent w/o my car is another day I'm driving a '98 Sunfire. I'm too tall for that car...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

HollisJoy said:


> BFI big knob arrived


Let's see pictures of it installed


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gave it a bath.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Drove it. First time since I got back from h2o. Felt awesome. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from C2 --don't want to ship my ECU until they're back in the office. Every day spent w/o my car is another day I'm driving a '98 Sunfire. I'm too tall for that car...


they are off till thursday


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they are off till thursday


Thanks, Josh!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

BFI knob installed










35F this morning...makes for a very frigid shifter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> BFI knob installed


How well does it match the interior? Do the metals clash?



HollisJoy said:


> 35F this morning...makes for a very frigid shifter


....and now you know why I'm not buying a weighted shifter until I find one with a matching shift sock. I'm not willing to wear gloves to drive in both the winter and the summer...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oil change and put my bumper back on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

1st snow for my 2013 Golf


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> 1st snow for my 2013 Golf


Y u no donut?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Y u no donut?


1. I haz no mad drifter skillz.
2. My hood is on a Mtn. /\ no flat parts close enough before work.


----------



## I5MKV516 (Dec 26, 2013)

droped the i5 off to the shop for breaks, power pulley, and to get my inspection done despite 2 feet of snow in new york :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

modified ebay catch can installed today






Peter


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ cool.

in for "look what came out" update.

swapped my dirty red filter for a clean black filter this morning:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Few 40K items from Deutsche Auto Parts.


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

A few items in light of my valve cover gasket replacement that is pending weather. Gasket not pictured but has finally arrived. Cant wait to give my girl some tlc









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Installed techtonics tunning cat back with dual borla. Then helped my buddy with a oil change on his car. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

10k on the right. refreshed filter on the left.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Well, I actually did this a few days ago, but feel the need to post up a pic about it 










Y'all know what happens next.


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Well, I actually did this a few days ago, but feel the need to post up a pic about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashed it??

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

greekunit690 said:


> Flashed it??


Yup! :thumbup:

Jason at C2 is seeing if there's a way to unlock the ECU to work with C2uner before C2 sends it back. I'll wait a few more days if I can do everything else through the port :beer:


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yup! :thumbup:
> 
> Jason at C2 is seeing if there's a way to unlock the ECU to work with C2uner before C2 sends it back. I'll wait a few more days if I can do everything else through the port :beer:


Sick!!! I'm in the same boat as you...got a 2013 jetta se and its also locked. Hopefully there's a way :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I just did my 2012 and UM said it should be unlocked to port flash now as well.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I just did my 2012 and UM said it should be unlocked to port flash now as well.


I think what Jef means is you can do updates to that tune through the port. To get a turbo flash or an SRI flash you've got to send it back in.

I'm talking about complete freedom to do more than update --specifically I want the freedom to change tunes at will.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I am hoping that is what I'm going to end up with; due to some mix ups with the tune I'm going to port flash to raise the limiter to 7200rpm


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I am hoping that is what I'm going to end up with; due to some mix ups with the tune I'm going to port flash to raise the limiter to 7200rpm


Your rev limiter should be set to 7300-7500RPM if you have an SRI. 7200RPM is the rev limit for SRI-ed 2.5Ls w/ a MAF. Otherwise Fred will leave it at 6850RPM because there's no benefits to a sky high rev limit on the stock intake mani.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the SRI but there was a mistake with the tune and the rev limit was not raised. That's why I am going to port flash it. I was unaware that the 09+ (MAF-less) were revving higher.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

blew 5 speed. installing 6 speed gti trans


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> blew 5 speed. installing 6 speed gti trans


You blew it on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no sir.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I have the SRI but there was a mistake with the tune and the rev limit was not raised. That's why I am going to port flash it. I was unaware that the 09+ (MAF-less) were revving higher.


do you have the manual transmission?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

le0n said:


> do you have the manual transmission?


Yes :beer:


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

installed a new fuel level sensor on the sending unit...apparently the plastic cracked and the contact leads on the board crossed and fried the board...guess i got lucky that it didn't short circuit and spark

circled is the plastic that cracked, and the arrows point to the contact leads that crossed...


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

also tomorrow im doing an oil change, R8 coil packs, NGK plugs, cabin filter, gear oil flush, coolant flush, rotors and pads all around, bleeding the brake fluid...should have it all done by noon and be drunk by 12:15 :beer:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ you'll be set for a while with that service.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Toys!!!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Took her to the dyno


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Took her to the dyno


what mods do you have?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

le0n said:


> what mods do you have?


IE SRI, OBX Header, EJ testpipe, AWE Exhaust and UM SRI tune


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Haven't installed any of it yet but I got her some shiny new toys. The quality of these pieces is amazing, I can't stop opening the box and staring. I'm surprised how big the plenum and bellmouths look up close, and the fuel rail is top notch as well. Great stuff IE! :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Stared at it --it's been parked for a few days. I'll have my ECU back at around 4pm or so Saturday!

Props to Jason @ C2. I wanted faster shipping on my ECU to drive my 2.5L over the holiday weekend, and he set me up.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> *Haven't installed any of it yet* but I got her some shiny new toys.


do it.

do you have a tune yet?

i'm curious as to how it acts without a tune.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

le0n said:


> do it.
> 
> do you have a tune yet?
> 
> i'm curious as to how it acts without a tune.


No I just have an APR stage 1 tune. I'm curious to see the results also. I'm not expecting much other than sound to be honest. I'm trying to go turbo this year and don't need to spend the money on software right now. I'm hopefully gonna install everything this weekend!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> i'm curious as to how it acts without a tune.


I'm fairly certain you'd see a performance decrease. SRIs sacrifice torque for top end power --which you can't reach without an SRI specific tune.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm fairly certain you'd see a performance decrease. SRIs sacrifice torque for top end power --which you can't reach without an SRI specific tune.


yeah. but still interested, none the less 

some logs (fuel trims, timing advance, intake pressure, etc.) of a couple of drives before and after installation would be cool.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

My ECU is on the delivery truck for TODAY! 

I've got a quick question though: what bolts can I get at the hardware store to reinstall that sumbeotch back into the security bracket? I'm not interested in reusing the chastity bolts --I tore them up pretty good with my dremel.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I reused mine but I would just get a screw/ bolt with the appropriate thread and pitch.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> I reused mine but I would just get a screw/ bolt with the appropriate thread and pitch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


That's actually what I want to know --what's the thread and pitch? I'm horrible at measuring that.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ehh I don't know but it should be metric. I bring stuff like that with me and local places too me have the gauges and everything to measure with. Or find a nut that screws on to the old bolt and go from there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Is that security bracket necessary? My ECU will also be back today. I thought I remembered people just not running the bracket. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

the security bracket actually holds the connector only, it isn't used to hold the ECU in place. Mine is reinstalled without the bracket, and hasn't moved for the last 2 months.

If you need to know what type of bolt you need, you can take the old bolt to home depot, their hardware section usually have a plate of various sized nuts or threaded holes(labeled too). You can take your existing bolt, try them out, find out the correct size and pitch, then go over to the bolt section and buy the appropriate one.


Peter


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Take the bracket to the hardware store and find a bolt that fits.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I wasn't planning on putting the bracket back, should be fine.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> I wasn't planning on putting the bracket back, should be fine.


Then **** the bracket.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Then **** the bracket.


My feelings exactly :-D 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Put mine back in using a velcro strap. Checked it the other day to be sure and it hasn't moved.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no need for that anymore... it doesn't hold anything worthwhile. throw it away


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Transmission fluid change, ran a new foglight harness since old burnt out and did the "Chirp" mod. All in all a productive day


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Transmission fluid change, ran a new foglight harness since old burnt out and did the "Chirp" mod. All in all a productive day


What did you need to buy and do for the chirp mod. This is high on my to do list :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

greekunit690 said:


> What did you need to buy and do for the chirp mod. This is high on my to do list :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5359416-DIY-Honk-To-Chirp-Mod-10-(or-so)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally finished installing my eurojet catback and the IE SRI....I had the recirculation catch can installed but it made the car shake and stall multiple times. Im not sure as to how the catch can will work with the SRI. Once it was taken out, the car ran fine. So Im still venting to atmosphere at the moment. The exhaust was pretty easy to bolt on but the hangars are a pain in the ass to work with. Grease is defnitely recommended. Did it myself in the driveway.

















Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ nice work! How's she sounding with the sri and the eurojet? Vids?

Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Installed a mishimoto mk5 r32 aluminum radiator into a mk6 2.5l. Pics to come


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SquattyD said:


> Installed a mishimoto mk5 r32 aluminum radiator into a mk6 2.5l. Pics to come


oem fit?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

boboman- said:


> ^^ nice work! How's she sounding with the sri and the eurojet? Vids?
> 
> Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.


Definitely a deep tone..freakin love it. Id say sounfs like a mix between a G35 and a vr6.....just need a dyno tune and Ill be good. Im thinking of grabbing the evolution tuning header before I do it

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

It fits pretty good, the fan shroud was the biggest issue. I am updating my other thread with more info and pics tomorrow.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I hate Autozone, Napa and O 'Riley. None of them ever have ANYTHING I need, and so I'm sitting around twiddling my thumbs today instead of getting the work done I planned.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'm putting my underdrive pulley back on tomorrow. With the increased idle from a tune, I don't think I'll have any more A/C issues like I did before the tune --and I don't have the cash for a lightweight flywheel right now.

When I get that done, I'll pose some pics of the roof rack and the mud flaps up. Car is looking pretty rally :thumbup:

Here's hoping fifteen52 finally makes another round of fender flares. I want to stuff some 265s underneath this car, but I'll rub like mad without flares.


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

boboman- said:


> ^^ nice work! How's she sounding with the sri and the eurojet? Vids?
> 
> Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.



Since he hasn't posted any, here are mine. Same setup without the cosmetic stuff.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

AeroWrench said:


> Since he hasn't posted any, here are mine. Same setup without the cosmetic stuff.


Sounds amazing!


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

AeroWrench said:


> Since he hasn't posted any, here are mine. Same setup without the cosmetic stuff.


Yes. Yes. Yes, don't stop!


Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Got the front two mud flaps installed yesterday, but ran out of lights so the rears ain't done. It'll be a few days before I do those --made the mistake of passing out with my contacts on, so I can't see very well right now.


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Got the front two mud flaps installed yesterday, but ran out of lights so the rears ain't done. It'll be a few days before I do those --made the mistake of passing out with my contacts on, so I can't see very well right now.


Where did you order the mud flaps from?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Time for a new steering rack :banghead:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

SquattyD said:


> It fits pretty good, the fan shroud was the biggest issue. I am updating my other thread with more info and pics tomorrow.


I've been wanting to do this to my mk6 as well, looking forward to more info :beer:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Catch can, Valve cover, fuel rail and a little clean-up in the bay. Still need a few things to do to call it a day. Thanks I.E., love your stuff. Pics to come later.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Time for a new steering rack :banghead:


MK2 Audi TT rack swap. JUST DO IT!



greekunit690 said:


> Where did you order the mud flaps from?


$90 for all four at Keffer


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Before and after pics of the new I.E. stuff.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Felt like I wasted money on a cai once I found out about the srim's.

Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

boboman- said:


> Felt like I wasted money on a cai once I found out about the srim's.
> 
> Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


You can always buy a C2 SRI --it'll allow you to keep your CAI. The only downside to that part is that C2 is yet to offer it tapped to retain the PCV system like IE does.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

boboman- said:


> Felt like I wasted money on a cai once I found out about the srim's.
> 
> Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


The BSH intake kit will work with the IE manifold with only a little modification.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You can always buy a C2 SRI --it'll allow you to keep your CAI. The only downside to that part is that C2 is yet to offer it tapped to retain the PCV system like IE does.


Mine has an extra tap where I could reroute the pvc back in.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Mine has an extra tap where I could reroute the pvc back in.


Did you BUY it like that?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Did you BUY it like that?


Yup has an extra port I don't use.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Yup has an extra port I don't use.


Could you post a pic? I'd be much more inclined to get a C2 SRI if I saw that --I was under the impression they were incompatible with retaining PCV.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Could you post a pic? I'd be much more inclined to get a C2 SRI if I saw that --I was under the impression they were incompatible with retaining PCV.


Sure I don't know if they are still built like that, but they may suffer from the same issue the HEP did where the line would crush under vacuum. I never cared to try not sure if I want all that oily residue in there.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have TWO!! 










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

f5racing said:


> The BSH intake kit will work with the IE manifold with only a little modification.


I bought a carbonio, any ideas if that fits ? If the tb was in the same exact spot I could see it working. Not really sure how much play I have in the coupling, as I just socked it up as much as possible so nothing would pop off. That said, currently the carbonio fits in there like a glove

Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> I have TWO!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


If I hard line it --that'll probably work...

hmmm....



boboman- said:


> I bought a carbonio, any ideas if that fits ? If the tb was in the same exact spot I could see it working. Not really sure how much play I have in the coupling, as I just socked it up as much as possible so nothing would pop off. That said, currently the carbonio fits in there like a glove
> 
> Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.


A C2 will work, not an IE.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

boboman- said:


> I bought a carbonio, any ideas if that fits ? If the tb was in the same exact spot I could see it working. Not really sure how much play I have in the coupling, as I just socked it up as much as possible so nothing would pop off. That said, currently the carbonio fits in there like a glove
> 
> Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> A C2 will work, not an IE.


With the carbon intake there is not any real hope with the IE intake, the throttle body relocates too far. The BSH had to be cut to make it fit, but with the shape change in the carbonio you have that won't be worth the effort required. Rabbid is right, ditch the intake or get the C2 manifold.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

You could hardline the PCV to the IE manifold the same way if you want. The ports on the C2 and IE look the same, just in different areas of the plenum. As far as I know, C2 has always made their SRI's with those ports. I just installed the IE manifold and modded my BSH to work. I temporarily have my block breather and PCV hoses venting through breather filters, and I found a rubber cap to fit the breather bung on the BSH. When I get the valve cover and catch can (ASAP) I'm basically gonna tee the PCV and block breather together to the inlet on the catch can, then go from the can to the breather bung on the BSH. Should work flawlessly and the air being recirculated should be pretty clean.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid, I thought you wanted to go turbo. You wouldn't use that port on the manifold for the line from the valve cover then. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Which one is the PCV? the one on the valve cover or the other one?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Technically they are both considered part of the PCV system, but the PCV hose is the one coming off the valve cover and connecting to the stock intake manifold. The block breather hose is the one that goes from the oil filter housing to the intake pipe BEFORE the throttle body.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Car wash broke my rear view. Ugh...


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Car wash broke my rear view. Ugh...


strange.


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

*'05 2.5 swapped out with a '13 2.5*

Hello all, this is my first post on this forum. My '05 2.5 Jetta has timing chain issues at 144k, and I am looking for any info on whether or not a 2.5 from a '13 Golf would bolt up and be "plug n play" without any complicated or expensive modifications. The Golf engine has under 2k on it, and would hate to pass it up, seeing as it costs half as much as the timing chain repair. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Vin


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

VWVinnie said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this forum. My '05 2.5 Jetta has timing chain issues at 144k, and I am looking for any info on whether or not a 2.5 from a '13 Golf would bolt up and be "plug n play" without any complicated or expensive modifications. The Golf engine has under 2k on it, and would hate to pass it up, seeing as it costs half as much as the timing chain repair. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> Vin


It's not 100% plug and play, but it's not exactly hard either. Your existing harness will work, but you might need to block off a couple things if the 2013 is a PZEV.


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> It's not 100% plug and play, but it's not exactly hard either. Your existing harness will work, but you might need to block off a couple things if the 2013 is a PZEV.


That's good news. When I spoke with the local VW shop service and parts guys, they both told me that plugs wouldn't match up, and the computer would be different due to the year difference. I couldn't find any testimonials online of a similar swap. I would like to know exactly what I'm getting into before I commit to the new powerhouse. Thanks for the quick response.
Vin


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

VWVinnie said:


> That's good news. When I spoke with the local VW shop service and parts guys, they both told me that plugs wouldn't match up, and the computer would be different due to the year difference. I couldn't find any testimonials online of a similar swap. I would like to know exactly what I'm getting into before I commit to the new powerhouse. Thanks for the quick response.
> Vin


There's a few guys here who've done it. If you look around this forum, you'll see the swap in a sig or two --PM those guys. They'd give you first hand knowledge of exactly what it takes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWVinnie said:


> That's good news. When I spoke with the local VW shop service and parts guys, they both told me that plugs wouldn't match up, and the computer would be different due to the year difference. I couldn't find any testimonials online of a similar swap. I would like to know exactly what I'm getting into before I commit to the new powerhouse. Thanks for the quick response.
> Vin


the engine is kind of the same. but they have different sensors, and therefore different harnesses... also, different ECU and pin connections.

going from an 05 to an 08 is doable, and simpler because you are at least staying MAF.

going from MAF to MAP is more of a pain...a BIG BIG pain, imo.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> the engine is kind of the same. but they have different sensors, and therefore different harnesses... also, different ECU and pin connections.
> 
> going from an 05 to an 08 is doable, and simpler because you are at least staying MAF.
> 
> going from MAF to MAP is more of a pain...a BIG BIG pain, imo.


I don't think there's anything preventing him from keeping the entire electronic system from the original car. Or is there?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Miss driving it won't get it back till next week likely.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Changed the oil/filter. Installed the block breather that has been missing for some time. Ordered a few more parts for the build up (it never seems to end, and I will still be missing things).


----------



## Munn (Jan 8, 2014)

Took my son for a short road trip after completing my CAI install. He liked the vroom vroom, so did I.


----------



## j_j_b (Oct 29, 2011)

Munn said:


> Took my son for a short road trip after completing my CAI install. He liked the vroom vroom, so did I.


vroom vroom is where its at. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just ordered a flashed ECU from Integrated Engineering. I installed the SRI and noticed the lack of power with the APR stage 2 tune. So..hopefully this new ECU will work..then off to get a dyno. ECU with the APR flash will be up for sale soon 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gruven parts makes a lightweight alternator that's a direct replacement for ours. I'm ordering that next Thursday, and I'm going to check fitment on their water pump pulley and upper tensioner.

Hopefully it all works out. If it does, once IE releases a lower tensioner I'll have a fully lightweight pulley set. Cutting rotational mass FTW :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

installed an alternator and replaced some tensioners :beer:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Gruven parts makes a lightweight alternator that's a direct replacement for ours. I'm ordering that next Thursday, and I'm going to check fitment on their water pump pulley and upper tensioner.


In for results, pulleys are the last bit of kit on the list for the engine accessory box before it goes out for powder.

Batch processing FTW.


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

took a pic


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Replaced the DRLs with Blue LEDs ..took a shot this morning









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ is that legal in your state?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

le0n said:


> ^^ is that legal in your state?


eh.... that's not legal in CA. can't have red or blue in the front of the car.



Peter


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

le0n said:


> ^^ is that legal in your state?


Mmmmmm nope lol..but I can turn them off (euro switch and vagcom) when I want. Cops here dont care too much about it. My front tinted windows, no front license plate etc.. arent legal either. Cops either have bigger fish to fry or simply dont want to deal with the paperwork involved I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking at geting the tune from UM for my car. I have a 2010 so I have to send my ECU in right? Should I get the sri with it though? I have a Neuspeed P-flo so will that be usuless after? Do I also need a differant intake after to go with it too?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I felt really queasy in the car today --guess what? High flow cat flex pipe is leaking.


Dammit! I hate this POS!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

10VWJETTA2.5 said:


> I'm looking at geting the tune from UM for my car. I have a 2010 so I have to send my ECU in right? Should I get the sri with it though? I have a Neuspeed P-flo so will that be usuless after? Do I also need a differant intake after to go with it too?


The ECU also does need to be sent in. I believe the mk6 jettas have hydraulic power steering, if that's the case then the SRI will not fit. IEs SRI is the one that does not maintain the original throttle body location but intakes can be made to fit with some modification.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

^^To add: With IE you can buy a pre-flashed ECU and send yours back for a core refund ($200 for core +$500 for their flashed ECU). This is the route I took since my car is my DD. I too have the P-flo and SRI. Check with IE for proper fitment of the SRI for MK6

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I felt really queasy in the car today --guess what? High flow cat flex pipe is leaking.


which cat/flex pipe did you go with?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> which cat/flex pipe did you go with?


I have a Tsuedo. The high flow cat is welded in.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> ^^To add: With IE you can buy a pre-flashed ECU and send yours back for a core refund ($200 for core +$500 for their flashed ECU). This is the route I took since my car is my DD. I too have the P-flo and SRI. Check with IE for proper fitment of the SRI for MK6
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure that the core swap is available for the mk6.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

mk6matt said:


> I'm not sure that the core swap is available for the mk6.


Yeah I may be wrong about that. May want to contact them and see. I cant see why it wouldnt be an option though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I have a Tsuedo. The high flow cat is welded in.


Is the flex pipe section braided or does it have baffles? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

mk6matt said:


> IEs SRI is the one that does not maintain the original throttle body location but intakes can be made to fit with some modification.


Not to be a dick, but the C2 SRI is actually the only one that maintains the factory throttle body position. Both IE and UM reposition the TB, but I believe intakes can be modded to fit both if you've got the patience.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> Is the flex pipe section braided or does it have baffles?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Flex pipes dont have baffles.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> mk6matt said:
> 
> 
> > IEs SRI is the one that *does not maintain* the original throttle body location but intakes can be made to fit with some modification.
> ...


that's what he said. it doesn't hurt to reiterate though.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I was unaware UM's changed the TB location as well. Thanks for that info :beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah its seems to be moved about 4 inches to the right..but if you have a Pflo the only thing that wont fit is the heat shield. CAIs will need modification

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Shop quoted me $230 to fix my flex pipe. Trying to decide if it's worth that --or if I should just cut my losses on this POS and buy another unit altogether.


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Shop quoted me $230 to fix my flex pipe. Trying to decide if it's worth that --or if I should just cut my losses on this POS and buy another unit altogether.


I would go ahead and get the USP test pipe. I have it and have had no issues so far.


----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alright so I do have a mk5 so the sri would fit in it. Even if I didn't get that but got the tune on its own. Do you guys say it is worth it and noticeable changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Shop quoted me $230 to fix my flex pipe. Trying to decide if it's worth that --or if I should just cut my losses on this POS and buy another unit altogether.


Rai test pipe is another option. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

10VWJETTA2.5 said:


> Alright so I do have a mk5 so the sri would fit in it. Even if I didn't get that but got the tune on its own. Do you guys say it is worth it and noticeable changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tune is specific for the SRI. If you plan on just flashing your ECM only, theres a handful of vendors that will help you with that (APR, C2, UM, GIAC etc...)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I got my motor put back together after the sealant blew between the head and the cage that holds the cams down. Also got everything else prepped to take the transmission out to install my new clutch. Just waiting on an extra set of hands to drop the trans. Hopefully get it all buttoned up tomorrow.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed IE's preflashed ECU....definitely needed it with the SRI! Replaced APR (stage 2) ECU is now up for sale:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6904177-FS-APR-Stage-2-Flashed-ECM-%28ECU%29-for-2-5L&p=84794689#post84794689


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Installed the IE SRI on Saturday.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

GTACanuck said:


> Installed the IE SRI on Saturday.


Sex. Pure sex. :beer::beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Combined my Neuspeed pflo and VF Engineering intake to make a CAI. Works great. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

GTACanuck said:


> Installed the IE SRI on Saturday.


Looks sweet!!:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Combined my Neuspeed pflo and VF Engineering intake to make a CAI. Works great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


photos of said combination?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

le0n said:


> photos of said combination?


Used the bottom half of the VF intake










Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I didnt try it but Im thinking the VF CAI may work with the SRI without modification

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be able to rotate the last charge pipe up enough to only have to relocate the diverter valve. Before the pipe was rotated the DV was under the intake pipe just before it went down to the turbo. With it rotated the way it is now, the outlet is angled upward towards the battery, had no choice to place it that way temporarily.

Unfortunately, I now have to have another last charge pipe made to put it back to the original location so I can fit the pro-maf I ordered. The filter as it is now is almost touching the hood and I don't like that too much.


----------



## mr. history (Sep 28, 2012)

Found a ton of sludge in my oil cap and in the dipstick. I love peanut butter but not in my engine, especially under 12k miles.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mr. history said:


> Found a ton of sludge in my oil cap and in the dipstick. I love peanut butter but not in my engine, especially under 12k miles.


Take your car for a nice long hot drive it will thank you later. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Used the bottom half of the VF intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to put a MAF on an intake like that? Or did your car come with it already. I have a 2013 jetta 2.5 without MAF

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

greekunit690 said:


> You need to put a MAF on an intake like that? Or did your car come with it already. I have a 2013 jetta 2.5 without MAF
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


The 09+ 2.5's use a MAP sensor, no MAF sensor is needed. Doesn't matter if you have a stock intake, Carbonio, Neuspeed P-Flo, VF, whatever.


----------



## mr. history (Sep 28, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> Take your car for a nice long hot drive it will thank you later.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I recently did 2 hours each way to Atlantic City cruising at 80mph. I would've thought that would burn off the condensation. Coolant is low too (below min).


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> The 09+ 2.5's use a MAP sensor, no MAF sensor is needed. Doesn't matter if you have a stock intake, Carbonio, Neuspeed P-Flo, VF, whatever.


Thanks for the info

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Used the bottom half of the VF intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.

what was wrong with the top half of the VF intake?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

le0n said:


> cool.
> 
> what was wrong with the top half of the VF intake?


Nothing..just wanted to see if it would work as a quick setup of pieces. Ill probably swap out the top half sometime this week. Its a little longer than the neuspeed one but l think the whole setup should fit. Only one way to find out...

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Nothing..just wanted to see if it would work as a quick setup of pieces. Ill probably swap out the top half sometime this week. Its a little longer than the neuspeed one but l think the whole setup should fit. Only one way to find out...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hah hah, oh.


----------



## LukasBMF (Jan 31, 2014)

Well today I received my c2ner and am awaiting my tunes to be emailed to me. This week I installed an Injen intake, magnaflow exhaust, Super spool kit, and a water methanol injection kit from USRT (was referred by c2) The power gains with the meth/c2 race tune should be substantial (more on that in another post) I also installed billet bumper inserts and chrome grill. I wrapped my hood in carbon fiber and ordered a chrome interior trim kit off eBay and Rline badges for the new grill . I hardwired my radar to the interior lights for auto shutoff when the alarm is armed. All that plus a new tank of premium and a royal purple oil change and as soon as I get my tune files and fill my methanol tank I should have one screaming little 2.5! All in a days work right? I'm new to the forum here and would like to thank you for having me!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

LukasBMF said:


> Well today I received my c2ner and am awaiting my tunes to be emailed to me. This week I installed an Injen intake, magnaflow exhaust, Super spool kit, and a water methanol injection kit from USRT (was referred by c2) The power gains with the meth/c2 race tune should be substantial (more on that in another post) I also installed billet bumper inserts and chrome grill. I wrapped my hood in carbon fiber and ordered a chrome interior trim kit off eBay and Rline badges for the new grill . I hardwired my radar to the interior lights for auto shutoff when the alarm is armed. All that plus a new tank of premium and a royal purple oil change and as soon as I get my tune files and fill my methanol tank I should have one screaming little 2.5! All in a days work right? I'm new to the forum here and would like to thank you for having me!


You running meth to use a 93 octane tune?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LukasBMF said:


> Well today I received my c2ner and am awaiting my tunes to be emailed to me. This week I installed an Injen intake, magnaflow exhaust, Super spool kit, and a water methanol injection kit from USRT (was referred by c2) The power gains with the meth/c2 race tune should be substantial (more on that in another post) I also installed billet bumper inserts and chrome grill. I wrapped my hood in carbon fiber and ordered a chrome interior trim kit off eBay and Rline badges for the new grill . I hardwired my radar to the interior lights for auto shutoff when the alarm is armed. All that plus a new tank of premium and a royal purple oil change and as soon as I get my tune files and fill my methanol tank I should have one screaming little 2.5! All in a days work right? I'm new to the forum here and would like to thank you for having me!


meth on NA? why?
what controller are you using..?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> meth on NA? why?


Meth makes complete sense in our part of the country. Albuquerque is in the middle of the desert at almost a mile in the sky. 90 octane is the best you can find, but most places outside of town 85 octane is the norm. 

Then there's the weather. It's damn near zero with the wind chill at my house right now, but 110F is commonplace during the summer.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

See how much timing the ECU is pulling first. Then you can see if Meth is worth it for you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

i wouldn't mind running meth just to keep the intake runners forever clean


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> See how much timing the ECU is pulling first. Then you can see if Meth is worth it for you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


This time of year it's probably not all that much improvement. It's a major improvement when ambient is 110F --it's ideal in arid climate because relative humidity is all of 0.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Bought this yesterday. 









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> Bought this yesterday.


is that valve cover still up for grabs? never heard back.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

this doesn't really count for the 2.5L but screw it 

installed R32 Leathers (I have the kufatec harness waiting to be installed to work the heaters and electric lumbar). Also installed the non dampening VWR coilovers and some 18" wheels (Neuspeed RS - gun metal color) that need new tires BAD. If anyone has any suggestions for a decent track tire that will still work well on the street, please pm me. I'm considering the Nitto Invo.

Here is a link to the wheels I have. http://www.neuspeed.com/880702b-rse07-light-weight-wheel.html


PS, no pics of the car, its a filthy animal and it has been too cold to do anything about it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> This time of year it's probably not all that much improvement. It's a major improvement when ambient is 110F --it's ideal in arid climate because relative humidity is all of 0.


The thing is that you dont see much gains or bennefits on an NA engine such as ours. 
On the na config, we are knock limited so meth wpulb give some sort of bennefits, however minimal. Meth will simulate ~110 octane, and thats where te bennefits will come from (timing), but te temp bennefits are wasted.

My point is, cost to bennefits and trouble of installing on a relatively stock 2.5 ismt wort it.
Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> On the na config, we are knock limited so meth would give some sort of benefits, however minimal.


it would mainly keep your ports and valves steam-cleaned.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

le0n said:


> it would mainly keep your ports and valves steam-cleaned.


port injection does that.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> port injection does that.


only after the injectors.

this crap was all in the runners when i went to clean the intake manifold:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't until I can clean my intake manifold... I'll have to wait until I move in the summer and actually have a garage to do so.

But I was able to finally replace my driver door wiring harness and get the gremlins out of my door. Now all my buttons work even with the door open-It also knows when it is open or closed now.:thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

iowarabbit said:


> is that valve cover still up for grabs? never heard back.


Sorry I totally forgot about getting back to you. Let me check with my buddy again and ill let you know. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Geo said:


> this doesn't really count for the 2.5L but screw it
> 
> installed R32 Leathers (I have the kufatec harness waiting to be installed to work the heaters and electric lumbar). Also installed the non dampening VWR coilovers and some 18" wheels (Neuspeed RS - gun metal color) that need new tires BAD. If anyone has any suggestions for a decent track tire that will still work well on the street, please pm me. I'm considering the Nitto Invo.
> 
> ...


So they make a adapter harness to hook all that up? Luckily my VW was a 08 and the R seats were plug and play except for the power lumbar. I know all I had to do was tap into a 12v source but didnt.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> The thing is that you dont see much gains or bennefits on an NA engine such as ours.
> On the na config, we are knock limited so meth wpulb give some sort of bennefits, however minimal. Meth will simulate ~110 octane, and thats where te bennefits will come from (timing), but te temp bennefits are wasted.
> 
> My point is, cost to bennefits and trouble of installing on a relatively stock 2.5 ismt wort it.
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


When I'm out in NM I can't really even find E85 like I can on the TX border. The only way to run anything but an 85 tune traveling in rural NM is meth. At least he'd be able to run a 93 tune on 85 pump.


----------



## eurojim (Dec 7, 2003)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Gruven parts makes a lightweight alternator that's a direct replacement for ours. I'm ordering that next Thursday, and I'm going to check fitment on their water pump pulley and upper tensioner.
> 
> Hopefully it all works out. If it does, once IE releases a lower tensioner I'll have a fully lightweight pulley set. Cutting rotational mass FTW :beer:




Did you end up ordering that pulley? I'm getting mine replaced under warranty but if this works out for you I may just go straight to this and skip the warranty replacement.

There isn't any negative side effects to losing the clutched pulley is there?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

eurojim said:


> Did you end up ordering that pulley? I'm getting mine replaced under warranty but if this works out for you I may just go straight to this and skip the warranty replacement.
> 
> There isn't any negative side effects to losing the clutched pulley is there?


I've ordered the alternator pulley, but I don't have time to install it just yet.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I've ordered the alternator pulley, but I don't have time to install it just yet.


Which P/N from Gruven did you use for the alternator pulley? Thanks!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Which P/N from Gruven did you use for the alternator pulley? Thanks!


http://www.gruvenparts.com/vw-audi-2-0t-fsi-billet-pulleys/


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

*Catch can goodies*

Went to empty out my catch can yesterday and found about a cup of a watery substance in it. Anyone have this same thing happening to yours or have any ideas of why?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Tombien said:


> Went to empty out my catch can yesterday and found about a cup of a watery substance in it. Anyone have this same thing happening to yours or have any ideas of why?


Yes. Thats what its catching.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

^:thumbup: Thanks man... Just didn't think it was going to amount to that much crap.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

eurojim said:


> There isn't any negative side effects to losing the clutched pulley is there?


Im wondering this myself. Any gains or negative effects?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## themightyquinn (Dec 30, 2007)

Gave the ol girl two baths today to finally wash all the salt off. I forgot how beautiful T-Red is when it's clean lol.

Hopefully tomorrow the Stabila 25mm RSB will go in along with a trans fluid change :beer:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

kevin splits said:


> So they make a adapter harness to hook all that up? Luckily my VW was a 08 and the R seats were plug and play except for the power lumbar. I know all I had to do was tap into a 12v source but didnt.


The seats bolt in a plug up to the air bag and seat belt harness with out modification. I just had to do a quick basic setting for the air bag light to go off because the car didn't communicate with the new recognition sensor in the passenger seat.

The Kufatec harness is customizable depending on what options you want. I got it mainly for the seat heaters to work (since my car didn't have them from factory) and added the lumbar wiring as an option. The heaters and lumbar power is in the 10 pin black connector for the seats. The kufatec harness should allow it to be virtually plug and play once I have the new climatic panel containing the seat heater "dials"/rheostats(sp?).

Many thanks to vwluger22 and others that have posted plenty of info for the confidence! I need to get this done soon cause it's COLD.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, here we go again...Snow storms hitting Western NC again. 
Flurries today, but the big stuff is supposed to hit Wednesday.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Geo said:


> The kufatec harness should allow it to be virtually plug and play once I have the new climatic panel containing the seat heater "dials"/rheostats(sp?).


Pretty sure someone has the climatic panel posted on golfmkv along with the heating pads. He'll probably split it at this point since he's had them for forever.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Geo said:


> Many thanks to vwluger22 and others that have posted plenty of info for the confidence! I need to get this done soon cause it's COLD.


No problem glad it has been of some use even though it isn't exactly a diy. Since there are so many was to go about it but in the end its all the same lol. 

If you don't have any luck in classified try these guys they may be able to help out. http://www.force5auto.com/


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

I Wound my Ultimos all the way down in the rear. I still have about 26 threads which equals 1-5\8 inches left in the front. Should be pretty descent looking setup when my wheels n other goodies come in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Is that security bracket necessary? My ECU will also be back today. I thought I remembered people just not running the bracket.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I haven't had a bracket since 2011

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> I haven't had a bracket since 2011
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


:beer: --Bracket, I ain't got no stinking bracket.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I made it home...it kept on snowing & snowing & then it snowed some more.
We have about 9"-10" of snow.










Do you think I can get out tomorrow?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Happened to me not too long ago also lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Psh, last week the snow on the ground met the snow on my hood. Only way i knew it was my car was that i remembered where i parked.

New plugs coils and an oil change.

Also, for those of you that have motor mounts and a CAI make sure you check your air filter regularly. Mine fell off when the belly pan came off must have been pretty close to falling off if not already off before.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just drove it around... as always. lol...

but enjoying the late 60s weather for a change (80s has been annoying)


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

60s sound so nice. It was -10f the other morning. On topic I redid some charge pipes last night.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Late 60s to 70s here...hardly any rain here  winter is non existant now in Norcal

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Go to the mountains. I was in the socal last winter. We had big bear not to far from us. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

thygreyt said:


> but enjoying the late 60s weather for a change (80s has been annoying)


That's some old weather! Whether or not it's withered weather shouldn't make a difference. 


thank ya, I'll be here all day.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Left the Rabbit home and traded the 2011 Jetta in for a new Ford escape for the wife.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

drove it maybe a tad fast.. but enjoying every minute.

and then re filled the meth.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> drove it maybe a tad fast.. but enjoying every minute.
> 
> and then re filled the meth.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Installed a new tune from C2. Thanks to the Ryan and Jason so being so patient with me on this!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Installed a new tune from C2. Thanks to the Ryan and Jason so being so patient with me on this!


I'm still waiting on them to fix mine. It's been over a week since they responded to my emails.

Hopefully they're just busy...


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm still waiting on them to fix mine. It's been over a week since they responded to my emails.
> 
> Hopefully they're just busy...


The last time I spike with Jason they were extremely busy. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> The last time I spike with Jason they were extremely busy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


He just emailed me. :beer:

I'm getting my tune adjusted for the altitude here. C2's dyno is over 3000 ft. lower elevation than I'm at and fuel is significantly less combustible above 4000ft. Wish I could slap it on a local dyno, but for now --c'est la vie.

BTW --C2 has pretty great post-sale support. This is a lot of hassle for a $300 product, so I'm pretty happy that they're fixing it all.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

...so I was driving pretty spiritedly in this beautiful weather, and I chirped the 1-2 shift at a light.

Got pulled over for "street racing." The cop proceeds to lecture me on the legislature having changed peeling out from a ticket able offense to presumptive evidence of racing, which is apparently now a felony punishable with up to 18 months in the can, forfeiture of the vehicle and revocation of a DL. 

Then he gets his ticket book out asks if I've got a good reason for spinning my tires and I said, "Yes sir. I can't afford a limited slip diff yet." He got the giggles, gave me a warning and asked me what in the Hell I had under the hood of a hatchback that snarled like a muscle car.


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> ...so I was driving pretty spiritedly in this beautiful weather, and I chirped the 1-2 shift at a light.
> 
> Got pulled over for "street racing." The cop proceeds to lecture me on the legislature having changed peeling out from a ticket able offense to presumptive evidence of racing, which is apparently now a felony punishable with up to 18 months in the can, forfeiture of the vehicle and revocation of a DL.
> 
> Then he gets his ticket book out asks if I've got a good reason for spinning my tires and I said, "Yes sir. I can't afford a limited slip diff yet." He got the giggles, gave me a warning and asked me what in the Hell I had under the hood of a hatchback that snarled like a muscle car.


That story is gold. You got lucky!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ agreed… I lol'd at the LSD part.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> "Yes sir. I can't afford a limited slip diff yet." He got the giggles, gave me a warning and asked me what in the Hell snarled like a muscle car.


:laugh:
Honesty always pays :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Going for a spirited drive to drain the majority of the fuel in the tank, and then I'm mailing the ECU back to C2. They're going to fix some issues I'm having with it.

Props to Jason --the post-sale support at C2 is great!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Going for a spirited drive to drain the majority of the fuel in the tank, and then I'm mailing the ECU back to C2. They're going to fix some issues I'm having with it.
> 
> Props to Jason --the post-sale support at C2 is great!


Why the need to retune? Its great to have the post sale support,but it would be better to not need it.

Anyhow, I washed my car! I love it clean.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Why the need to retune? Its great to have the post sale support,but it would be better to not need it.
> 
> Anyhow, I washed my car! I love it clean.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Adjusting for altitude isn't as simple as you might think. Fuel is significantly less combustible.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Adjusting for altitude isn't as simple as you might think. Fuel is significantly less combustible.


Yes and no...
Anyway, OK... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Yes and no...
> Anyway, OK...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Fred, I know you think I'm an idiot, but I'm not --I've taught college level courses before. The reason you can't buy 93 or even 91 up here at 4000 feet in the sky but you can buy 85 E0 is because the atmosphere is thinner. Less oxygen density means less combustion.

Please give the judgement a rest.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i wasnt judging... i was just thinking about an article about patches and upgrades for video games (consoles). the article talked about 2 different points of view, one in which they were thankful for the upgrades as it meant continuous support... but on the other side, people complained on why isnt the thing complete and needless of upgrades from the get go.

and as far as my memory goes, i havent called you and idiot. At most i questioned your sources or resources.


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

New fuel filter !


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> i wasnt judging... i was just thinking about an article about patches and upgrades for video games (consoles). the article talked about 2 different points of view, one in which they were thankful for the upgrades as it meant continuous support... but on the other side, people complained on why isnt the thing complete and needless of upgrades from the get go.
> 
> and as far as my memory goes, i havent called you and idiot. At most i questioned your sources or resources.


Fair 'nuff.

I'd rather get this tuned locally on a dyno so I didn't have to mess with this, but C2 does an excellent job despite having to mail it off.


----------



## Munn (Jan 8, 2014)

Left my desk job 2 hours early. Drove fast on the local highway for 2 hrs, back and forth up and down, before going home to wife and kids for dinner.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

started the assembly of 2.5t kit


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Installed Superpro control arms w/ adjustable ball joints, Tyrolsport deadset front subframe collars, 034 dogbone pucks, APR front sway bar, BSH v2 engine mount w/ fresh trans and dogbone bushings, and did an alignment


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Installed Superpro control arms w/ adjustable ball joints, Tyrolsport deadset front subframe collars, 034 dogbone pucks, APR front sway bar, BSH v2 engine mount w/ fresh trans and dogbone bushings, and did an alignment


Damn. What's that car handle like now?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Spring is in the air, people are starting to do work, LOVE IT!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Damn. What's that car handle like now?


It handles like a go-kart man. It feels better in every aspect. Turn-in is great, steering feels great, mid-corner stability is great, it even feels better just going straight. The geometry is actually correct now since the car is lowered, and the Tyrolsport kit is holding it all in place perfectly. The new engine mount feels amazing as well. I can't stop thinking about driving it! HIGHLY recommend all this to anyone with a MK5/6 :beer:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I also don't see why the 034 dogbone pucks get so much flack about vibrations. It's no worse than the NVH from a full set of motor mounts before they break in, yet alot of people sell them or post negatively cuz it's "too stiff". I finished all this on Sunday night, and the NVH is already waaaaay better than it was then. It's prob gonna feel normal again in a week or so. I really think people should to stop judging mods like this off the way it feels intially. They do so much for the control and responsiveness, and they DO break in. You're literally improving the way the powertrain, drivetrain, chassis, and driver connect. To me that's well worth a little vibration. You tell it to downshift now and it's happy to, like "I've prepared your gear sir" with an accent similar to batman's butler. I'm really diggin the 034 pucks so far! Very noticeable improvement over the stock rubber w/ poly insert.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im down to do this asap!! Thanks for the recommendation.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I also don't see why the 034 dogbone pucks get so much flack about vibrations. It's no worse than the NVH from a full set of motor mounts before they break in, yet alot of people sell them or post negatively cuz it's "too stiff". I finished all this on Sunday night, and the NVH is already waaaaay better than it was then. It's prob gonna feel normal again in a week or so. I really think people should to stop judging mods like this off the way it feels intially. They do so much for the control and responsiveness, and they DO break in. You're literally improving the way the powertrain, drivetrain, chassis, and driver connect. To me that's well worth a little vibration. You tell it to downshift now and it's happy to, like "I've prepared your gear sir" with an accent similar to batman's butler. I'm really diggin the 034 pucks so far! Very noticeable improvement over the stock rubber w/ poly insert.


I would love to have a fulle rubber set of motor mounts. There's a LOT less NVH in 034 rubber mounts than in poly mounts.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

changed both sway bar brackets. Car is ready to be driven.

will do a drive tomorrow, a LONG drive. 600 miles give or take.
Why? because i miss driving... and i want to get pizza.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

dhenry said:


> started the assembly of 2.5t kit


:beer::beer:

I call shotgun


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gentlemen, Gruvenparts is entering our growing list of parts makers!



[email protected] said:


> Our office is in Atlanta and here is what Paul says, anyone willing to give up their pulleys, dipstick and funnel for product development will receive *FREE* replicated Gruvenparts Billet replacements!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


SO! If anyone is wanting a pulley set...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-the-MKVI-Golf-GTI!!&p=85111888#post85111888


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Gentlemen, Gruvenparts is entering our growing list of parts makers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link, never seen them before. Definitely worth a look! 

Did an oil change, manual tranny fluid change and also checked out the mishimoto install job for those interested in an update. So far the silicone strip that I put at the bottom fell out bit no harm to the radiator from the shroud rubbing and chaffing on the aluminum what so ever. No leaks anywhere. We have had some very cold temps this winter and now with spring hitting I have noticed that the coolant temps don't really take any longer to come to operating temps, except when it was cold it almost seemed to work too good and warm up part way and stop, then continue a little later. I forgot to take more pictures while I had the splash shield off. I have fog lights ordered and will take pictures when the bumper is off for that.

I also bought some tires today for the wheels I bought not too long ago, so I should have those on soon!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

havent driven it since thursday due to having other cars and i rather not put too many extra miles (lol).

i miss it.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed the oil...shes back to running like a champ










Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

washed it, and clayed/waxed the front end (fenders, rear view mirrors, and hood).

Looks sooo good!    

Gotta love a clean car. Will probably take it out in a few and record some vids, if traffic/cops allow it.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Just found out that the lower rubber bushing of the left rear shock decided it didn't want to be part of the shock anymore. Woohoo racelands... I guess I am in the market for new coils but has to be cheap since I just got tires and saving for a trip. I'm impressed they lasted 3 years though. Just saw FK streetlines are on sale at ECS for 430 free shipping! On another note, new wheels and tires should be on tomorrow evening!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Snagged a factory .:R suspension. I'm installing those with Spulen aluminum front LCAs next weekend. :beer:



SquattyD said:


> Just found out that the lower rubber bushing of the left rear shock decided it didn't want to be part of the shock anymore. Woohoo racelands... I guess I am in the market for new coils but has to be cheap since I just got tires and saving for a trip. I'm impressed they lasted 3 years though. Just saw FK streetlines are on sale at ECS for 430 free shipping! On another note, new wheels and tires should be on tomorrow evening!


It's about $950 for Eibachs. They're the same as VWRs.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> washed it, and clayed/waxed the front end (fenders, rear view mirrors, and hood).
> 
> Looks sooo good!
> 
> Gotta love a clean car. Will probably take it out in a few and record some vids, if traffic/cops allow it.


i'm one of the few who hasn't clayed. i need to change that asap.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> I lol'd


How many does that make now?

I'm thinking you need an 02Q/M dude. The 02J/0A4 just doesn't seem to have what it takes.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

That is the same "box" but the rebuilt set of gears. So two transmissions. I have an 02Q now, I just pulled that apart to sell the LSD.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Geeeeze...

Is it all operational now?


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Snagged a factory .:R suspension. I'm installing those with Spulen aluminum front LCAs next weekend. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about $950 for Eibachs. They're the same as VWRs.


I was looking at those and H&R, but until I get one of those trees that just spits out money its not possible for a while. I'm thinking energy suspension shock bushings to get me by since the shocks aren't blown. Not to mention its a highway only driven car and not sure if anything that fancy will be very worthwhile.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)




----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone got some new wheels put on tonight!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)




----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


>


Love the 2.5l without that stupid cover :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Finally got around to installing these:
http://shop.achtuning.com/StopTech-83-893-4300-328mm-ST-40-Front-Big-Brake-Kit-for-VW-MkV-Golf.aspx


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

le0n said:


> Geeeeze...
> 
> Is it all operational now?


Nope. I only started working on it because someone wanted the LSD out of the 5spd. I got to the point I was content to see it rot to death.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> Nope. I only started working on it because someone wanted the LSD out of the 5spd. I got to the point I was content to see it rot to death.


Dude, what's that ring ratio? I'm desperately in need of a better final...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Dude, what's that ring ratio? I'm desperately in need of a better final...


I sold the ring gear with the LSD.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kiserhd said:


> i sold the ring gear with the lsd.


foiled!!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> foiled!!


I know the feeling...








Square peg...Round hole


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I know the feeling...
> ic:
> Square peg...Round hole


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Did a few adjustments to the CAI and changed the filter










Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Tucked the injector wires & evap hose and cleaned a little...dry filter was looking nasty










I really need to ditch the oem valve cover. Fugly as hell.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> ....
> 
> I really need to ditch the oem valve cover. Fugly as hell.


No kidding. That little circular rubber piece inside the stock valve cover is known to get brittle and break causing your car not to start. Happened to 2 of my friends already with 75k. Looks good though

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Did a few adjustments to the CAI and changed the filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me what you've got that Pflow attached to.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Tucked the injector wires & evap hose and cleaned a little...dry filter was looking nasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys not have DIRT in Florida? Jeez, you and Fred have these spotless bays whereas mine is dirty within 5 minutes of washing it...


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> No kidding. That little circular rubber piece inside the stock valve cover is known to get brittle and break causing your car not to start. Happened to 2 of my friends already with 75k. Looks good though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


So I hear. Hmm I'm at ~85K now...thanks for giving me an excuse to buy one :laugh:



Rabbid Rabbit Rally said:


> Do you guys not have DIRT in Florida? Jeez, you and Fred have these spotless bays whereas mine is dirty within 5 minutes of washing it...


Hah! Thanks, but you just described the outside of my car. I don't know about Fred, but holy hell my car washes seem to last a couple days if I'm lucky...so much rain + a black car = :banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Hah! Thanks, but you just described the outside of my car. I don't know about Fred, but holy hell my car washes seem to last a couple days if I'm lucky...so much rain + a black car = :banghead:


Ever seen a sandstorm in person? This picture is of a very mild one with like 100 feet of visibility --the bad ones don't red out the sun, they look like it's nighttime and visibility is like 5 feet.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Please tell me what you've got that Pflow attached to.


Pflow is attached to the second piece of a VF Engineering CAI I bought back in 08. The sleeves were a slight pain but I was able to use the filter that came with the Pflow. The welded L bracket on the CAI comes about an inch of where its supposed to sit so I just installed another bracket to the body and secured the CAI with a screw and nut. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone have a rough estimate on what it would cost to replace a rocker panel? I had an unfortunate fight with a tall curb and lost. The dent is pretty bad, about 18" long and pretty far in. Car is a mk6 golf. Any info is appreciated :beer:


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Anyone have a rough estimate on what it would cost to replace a rocker panel? I had an unfortunate fight with a tall curb and lost. The dent is pretty bad, about 18" long and pretty far in. Car is a mk6 golf. Any info is appreciated :beer:


Similar happened to me not as bad tho. (Only about 6 inches long and 2 deep if that) I just ordered rocker side skirt thaf will cover it should work for you also tho

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking about that but I worry about it rusting. I would be more comfortable replacing it.


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I was thinking about that but I worry about it rusting. I would be more comfortable replacing it.


Oh ok mine didn't have any paint chipping and it's also coated with a weather resistant coating...the rocker itself is connected onto the body itself though so you'd have to literally cut out that piece weld a new piece on and repaint half the car. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Ever seen a sandstorm in person? This picture is of a very mild one with like 100 feet of visibility --the bad ones don't red out the sun, they look like it's nighttime and visibility is like 5 feet.


Holy crap! ...nope, definitely never seen one of those. I think I'll take water spots over a sandstorm anyday.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

greekunit690 said:


> Oh ok mine didn't have any paint chipping and it's also coated with a weather resistant coating...the rocker itself is connected onto the body itself though so you'd have to literally cut out that piece weld a new piece on and repaint half the car.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it got hit pretty hard right up front, there is a small puncture as well. The padding under the carpet was wet so I'm worried that it might be letting water in. I was thinking of throwing some JB weld over it and see if that helps. :banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Holy crap! ...nope, definitely never seen one of those. I think I'll take water spots over a sandstorm anyday.


Yeah, nobody ever bothered telling Lubbock that the dust bowl ended in the 30s


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

The dealer tried to tell me 2013 2.5Ls don't have fuel filters.

I'm thinking BS...


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ that doesn't even make sense…


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ that doesn't even make sense…


What's weirder is that the APR shop in town says the filter is in the tank and isn't serviceable on the 2013s.

...guess I'm going to go eat the 15% restock fee...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Great so you get to change out the tank if your filter gets clogged??...And how is this more convenient?? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Ever seen a sandstorm in person? This picture is of a very mild one with like 100 feet of visibility --the bad ones don't red out the sun, they look like it's nighttime and visibility is like 5 feet.


no.

and no thanks


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Great so you get to change out the tank if your filter gets clogged??...And how is this more convenient?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I'm going to retrofit an external filter when I upgrade the factory fuel pump to feed a thirsty turbo motor...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm going to retrofit an external filter when I upgrade the factory fuel pump to feed a thirsty turbo motor...


oooo sounds like you got a lot of mods coming soon?? Get those pics rolling!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The dealer tried to tell me 2013 2.5Ls don't have fuel filters.


I'll take a gander under my '13 tomorrow. I'd be under water if I tried today.
oh..fixed the photo for you too, it was a lil tilted.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Finally got my fog lights installed


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I'll take a gander under my '13 tomorrow.


Mine HAS one --changed it on Wednesday. Why everyone said otherwise I do not know.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do you guys not have DIRT in Florida? Jeez, you and Fred have these spotless bays whereas mine is dirty within 5 minutes of washing it...


i am continuously cleaning my bay... it being clean its no luck nor accident!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> i am continuously cleaning my bay... it being clean its no luck nor accident!


Fair enough :beer::beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Installed Stage 2 BFI engine/trans mounts, and the IE SRI. Yeeeaaaahhhh buddy :thumbup: 
All in all it took about 5 hours, with 45 minutes being devoted to figuring out why it wouldn't start after we finished, only to find that I forgot to ground the starter :banghead: amateur mistake...












Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Streetliight said:


> Installed Stage 2 BFI engine/trans mounts, and the IE SRI. Yeeeaaaahhhh buddy :thumbup:
> All in all it took about 5 hours, with 45 minutes being devoted to figuring out why it wouldn't start after we finished, only to find that I forgot to ground the starter :banghead: amateur mistake...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!..now onto that valve cover 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Did this for a few hours. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Today...I bought another 2.5. This one's for the fiance tho. She's already talking mods


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

and


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Changed my oil and forgot to put some new oil in the filter housing. Started it up to a horrible noise. Shut it off quickly and then restarted it and it sounds mostly normal from what I can tell, but I'm worried about damage this might have caused.

Anyone have any isight on this?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

truwagen said:


> Changed my oil and forgot to put some new oil in the filter housing. Started it up to a horrible noise. Shut it off quickly and then restarted it and it sounds mostly normal from what I can tell, but I'm worried about damage this might have caused.
> 
> Anyone have any isight on this?


Never heard about this being necessary. Shouldn't gravity pull the oil into the filter housing when you pour in new oil?


Peter


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Changed oil, replaced fog light bulb and ballast (running 3000k HID), greased rear swaybar, and set rear sway bar to full stiff. 


Peter


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

replaced bent shock, put on summers, cabin air filter, a few leaky valve cover screws. Need to replace broken front lip and get an alignment, finish fmic setup, fix/swap tranny, phew...


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

gugu1981 said:


> Never heard about this being necessary. Shouldn't gravity pull the oil into the filter housing when you pour in new oil?
> 
> 
> Peter


Yeah, not sure where I picked up the filter housing pre-fill method, but I've always done it until yesterday. I'll double check the fill level today and keep my fingers crossed nothing's wrong.


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

truwagen said:


> Yeah, not sure where I picked up the filter housing pre-fill method, but I've always done it until yesterday. I'll double check the fill level today and keep my fingers crossed nothing's wrong.


There's no need to fill the oil filter up with oil when reinstalling it. When you pour the new oil in, it will fill up the filter just by the design of the engine. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

gugu1981 said:


> Never heard about this being necessary. Shouldn't gravity pull the oil into the filter housing when you pour in new oil?
> 
> 
> Peter


Thats what I figured. I changed my oil last week and everything is fine. I didnt hear any noises. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7Matt (Apr 11, 2014)

Front End Conversion

Before:


During:


After:


I know, fill the notch...coming soon! 

Also cleaned the air filter (she was dirty). Changing the plugs today (almost 70K on the original plugs :facepalm


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

I gave it a wash and cleaned up almost all of the salt that's still sticking in the wheel wells from winter. Tried buffing out some scratches and scuffs on the front bumper and hood (rock chips and whatnot) but no luck. Might need to use touch up paint. 

I also ordered my uberstealth box & vent shades (smoker problems & rain)

This week, I have to buff/polish the refinished smoked bumper indicators that I picked up cheap (they were scuffed up) and do the same for the replacement passenger side mirror cap since the old one got cracked from backing into my garage poorly when I had to take a leak. 

Next weekend I'm going to see what my buddy with a body shop says about rolling/pulling my fenders so I can install the coilovers. Crossing my fingers that he can pull the rears far enough to get my tires inside the wells or else I might have to spring for some real body work on the back end to widen the flare. Either that, or I pick up some rubber for the extra set of Borbet Type T's that I just refinished that are sitting in my basement. Cause as it stands, without them pulled and/or rolled, I can't get some rubbing even on the monster truck stock suspension on bumps and ****.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I put my summer tires and wheels back on


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Those the VW motorsport wheels?


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

Put my USP test pipe on yesterday. It sounds INSANE


----------



## MK7Matt (Apr 11, 2014)

bhunt88 said:


> Put my USP test pipe on yesterday. It sounds INSANE


Sounds fantastic! How does it sound inside the car at normal cruising speeds?


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

g'ville 2.5 said:


> Sounds fantastic! How does it sound inside the car at normal cruising speeds?



It's not too bad honestly. I was cruising on the freeway at 80mph and I could barely hear it. Accelerating is a totally different story though haha


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Prolly added 15hp with the R32 Belly Pan mod


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Whyd you go with an R32 pan instead of a regular one, just curious? Is it even any different from a Rabbit belly pan?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Whyd you go with an R32 pan instead of a regular one, just curious? Is it even any different from a Rabbit belly pan?



it has better aero 

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163575


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tay272 said:


> Whyd you go with an R32 pan instead of a regular one, just curious? Is it even any different from a Rabbit belly pan?


Less salt up in the bay. I'd prefer the OEM skid plate, but those are gone now


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

This…need I say more?


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

i want this kit so bad http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit 
hopefully by summer ill have enough funds


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

pjohn221 said:


> i want this kit so bad http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit
> hopefully by summer ill have enough funds


Worth every penny 👍

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

pjohn221 said:


> i want this kit so bad http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit
> hopefully by summer ill have enough funds


I've been staring at that one for about a year now. Finally started putting some $$ away to do it. Hopefully before fall since I have some house projects that demand my wallet before I move that to the top of my priority list. But I'm adding another roomie for like 6 months and it makes my mortgage payment drop down to a whopping $0 out of my own wallet. So maybe I'll be able to do that earlier than expected.


----------



## ZombiePornoMags (Aug 7, 2013)

*Fog lights*



gugu1981 said:


> put a tow hitch on the mk6 today. barely cleared the magnaflow catback (for mk5 rabbit). drove it around a bit, seems to have enough clearance not to create any noise even over semi-rough roads.
> 
> fog + 3000k hid kit sitting on the kitchen table waiting to be installed. Should be able to find sometime next weekend to tear the front end apart.
> 
> ...


What do I need to instal fog lights on my golf which came with none?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^Fog light grills, housings, hardware to mount/secure, and a retrofit harness (not sure about MKVI, but MKV requires highline CECM for factory style install, otherwise use a relay harness).


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

ZombiePornoMags said:


> What do I need to instal fog lights on my golf which came with none?


harness

housing and trim

and switch with front fog control (i went with one that's non-auto, no rear fog, for simplicity). Ebay seems to be flooded with the auto + front and rear fog switches for around $17. You can probably pick up a switch from a base GTI for around $10. Check the classified.


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Went to a car show. Had a great time. Got back to the parking lot and people wanted to talk with me about my obviously modified VW. 

Great day. :beer:


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

Got really bored so I changed the color on my interior trim. The brushed aluminum stock look was nice, but I wanted something different.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

ScienceJesus said:


> Got really bored so I changed the color on my interior trim. The brushed aluminum stock look was nice, but I wanted something different.


Had the mk2 gti interior styling now👍👌

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Had the mk2 gti interior styling now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I KNEW that looked familiar when I put it in. I kept thinking "what the hell does this remind me of? GTI? Not the MKV... and not my buddy's Mk4 either... what the hell does it look like?" and that's it exactly. 

THANK YOU! That's been bugging me since last night.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

ScienceJesus said:


> I KNEW that looked familiar when I put it in. I kept thinking "what the hell does this remind me of? GTI? Not the MKV... and not my buddy's Mk4 either... what the hell does it look like?" and that's it exactly.
> 
> THANK YOU! That's been bugging me since last night.


Lol yeah I thought of that instantly. Good idea to have some old school flare though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

ZombiePornoMags said:


> What do I need to instal fog lights on my golf which came with none?


I just did the fog light install on my mk6 golf. Just get a regular 9006 wiring harness for 6 bucks. Any euro switch. I got ebay fog lights and grilles for 50 bucks. Just need 1 screw per fog light to hold it in the bumper. I just used a regular stainless sheet metal screw. Longest part was wiring everything up. Took a couple hours to wire it but only 15 mins to put the lights


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

SquattyD said:


> Longest part was wiring everything up. Took a couple hours to wire it but only 15 mins to put the lights


That's probably the difference between a specific harness vs generic 9006 harness.

It takes perhaps an hour to run the wire using the purpose-built harness, most time consuming part is getting it past the firewall into the cabin.



Peter


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Quick question for the people that have installed the IE billet fuel rail... When installing the quick release fitting to the oem line, does the bottom part of the fitting fit all the way at the bottom of the connector ? if so how did you get it on, it's giving me a lot of trouble. If anyone has pictures of their install that i can use for reference i'd really appreciate it if you post them here of if you PM me.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> That's probably the difference between a specific harness vs generic 9006 harness.
> 
> It takes perhaps an hour to run the wire using the purpose-built harness, most time consuming part is getting it past the firewall into the cabin.
> 
> ...


Nope, not at all. I wanted every wire hidden and the wiring to look stock. If I wanted to just throw it in, wiring would have taken 30 mins top. Its actually the same wiring except the generic wiring has 1 plug that needs to be cut off for use of the signal wire and a ground wire.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

SquattyD said:


> Nope, not at all. I wanted every wire hidden and the wiring to look stock. If I wanted to just throw it in, wiring would have taken 30 mins top. Its actually the same wiring except the generic wiring has 1 plug that needs to be cut off for use of the signal wire and a ground wire.


interesting. got a link for the generic harness?


Peter


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

New subframe bolts and Passat/CC shims today. 

Also noticed a leak at the lower pan again. It is originating from the drain plug and I used a new plug on the last oil change. Not sure how or when it happened but the pan is a bit crushed so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it. Going to throw on a new pan at the next oil change.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> interesting. got a link for the generic harness?
> 
> 
> Peter


Here you go, its not the one I used, I actually had one in the garage that I forgot I had for an HID kit from another car years ago, but its the same harness.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251203321734

Hope the link works. The actual kit for our cars most likely have a better relay, but not 30 bucks better, and the wiring is still holding up great. If you look at picture 3, I cut plug #6 and used the black wire as a ground and the red wire as the signal wire into the switch.


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

Just started lurking around the 2.5 forum again, here's my 2.5  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

SquattyD said:


> Here you go, its not the one I used, I actually had one in the garage that I forgot I had for an HID kit from another car years ago, but its the same harness.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251203321734
> 
> Hope the link works. The actual kit for our cars most likely have a better relay, but not 30 bucks better, and the wiring is still holding up great. If you look at picture 3, I cut plug #6 and used the black wire as a ground and the red wire as the signal wire into the switch.



Thanks! for those of us who are more electrically capable, this would be a great option. I didn't even think of this. I guess this would work great with the trigger wires that some had to buy from the dealer (with harnesses that are not plug and play)


Peter


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, no problem Peter! I cannot take all the credit for this though as I stumbled on a write up on tdi forum where a guy did this. I cannot find the link to give him credit. I did extend some of the wires just to be on the safe side. Didnt want to rip into the project and have the wires too short. I was a little liberal on the length but worked great. I didnt add a terminal end to the signal wire into the headlight switch, it just sits in the harness and the stripped in fits into the pin hole and works fine.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Decided to clean her up and take some pics


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ wheels?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ wheels?


 18in tsw snetterton hyper sliver but I wrapped the lip in white


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Awesome, starting to try and get ideas for a new set of wheels. They look great!


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed a fog light kit! Only took me about 6 hours ...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Packed her all up for the long trip to SoWo. Leaving tonight and should be there 4pm tomorrow.

Oil change, tire rotation, brake fluid flush (for the tail of the dragon), engine detailed and now ready to go!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Broke yet another rad support, been going lipless and managed to get the support stuck on a curb. Might as well have made these things out of cardboard.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just bought this to add to my build:








Evolution Tuning Header

Will go nicely with all of the IE stuff. Cant wait to get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> Just bought this to add to my build:
> Evolution Tuning Header
> 
> Will go nicely with all of the IE stuff. Cant wait to get it.
> ...


Soooo pretty! :heart:

Speaking of 2.5L headers, I found this on someone's Flickr account a while back: http://i.imgur.com/ary2vDu.jpg ...art I tell ya


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Painted my tired looking 7 year old calipers...factory fresh again!










BTW, you have no idea how hard it was to resist the urge to paint them something crazy like orange or lime green. This kind of weekend project has the potential to really bring out the inner ricer in a person :laugh:


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cleaned it up, and showed it off


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Hit 100k while doing autox for my first time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

So i have the 2009 2.5 se mkv jetta. Talked to APR… they dont have software tune that will work on my car. I called up Unitronic and set up an apt with them for sowo. i get all the way down there and boom, they cant do it either :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: i just wanted to go stage 1 and open the car up a bit. I hear that C2 or UM can do it too? its some issue with VW changing up the coding on 2009 2.5 jetta models. anyone have their 09 tuned and can give me advice?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

AKdub914 said:


> So i have the 2009 2.5 se mkv jetta. Talked to APR… they dont have software tune that will work on my car. I called up Unitronic and set up an apt with them for sowo. i get all the way down there and boom, they cant do it either :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: i just wanted to go stage 1 and open the car up a bit. I hear that C2 or UM can do it too? its some issue with VW changing up the coding on 2009 2.5 jetta models. anyone have their 09 tuned and can give me advice?


ralph,

i suggest you contact the guys at UM for a tune. they have had one for our 2009 ecu's for a while.. their tune really opens up the car. UM makes the best tune for our ecu no question. 

-UNITED-MOTORSPORT-Release-of-2009-2-5L-Performance-Software

dom


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll vouch for UM as well. Best 2.5 tuner out there imo. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

*2005 2.5 cbta or cbua?*

Hey peeps, need a lil help. looking for info on which way to determine if my 2.5 jetta is a cbta or cbua. The fifth letter of the VIN is F. Everything I've read so far tells me if its an M, its cbta. only one sensor on the cat, and one on the exhaust manifold. Any suquestions? Thanks
Vin


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Year of car? If it's the '05 mentioned in your other posts, it's either BGP or BGQ. The BGP is standard emissions and was sold everywhere except California, and the BGQ is PZEV and was mostly sold in California from my understanding.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

- added a 6'' long magnaflow race muffer with a custom baffled 3'' turn down tail pipe to clean up raspy exhaust. heat painted, can't see it from the back at all, have euro TDI bumper.
- oil change- every 4,000 miles
- welded crack in wheel....BAD pothole hit- all good now!
- new tire because of pothole, dang it
- put on roof rack for trip to the beach tomorrow
- cleaned out car, found 300 rounds of 9mm and 300 rounds of AK-47 haha

- may sell the car, if right offer comes along. friend has a lotus elise I want bad!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Soooo pretty! :heart:
> 
> Speaking of 2.5L headers, I found this on someone's Flickr account a while back: http://i.imgur.com/ary2vDu.jpg ...art I tell ya


that's mine  thanks!
took me 35 hours to build and polish it, custom one off bit for my PVW rabbit 

1st SRI ever on a 2.5L
1st AL valve cover
custom header, etc etc etc


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> - added a 6'' long magnaflow race muffer with a custom baffled 3'' turn down tail pipe to clean up raspy exhaust. heat painted, can't see it from the back at all, have euro TDI bumper.
> - oil change- every 4,000 miles
> - welded crack in wheel....BAD pothole hit- all good now!
> - new tire because of pothole, dang it
> ...


I'm shopping for a new DD right now...PM me your price. Worst that could happen is it's out of my budget


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Fun











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> Fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead soldiers.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Replaced the driver door wire harness as nothing worked anymore. Three freaking wires were broken with a fourth one almost cut. Now, the only thing that I have a problem with ist he freaking door handle.........

What is left on this POS?
- Other door switches
- Headliner
- New dome light unit
- Airbag light
- rear calipers


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nothing special, but I am proud of myself for doing my first spark plug and coil replacement the other day. Hopefully it gets rid of my #3 and #5 misfires. 
Also installed the ECS aluminum oil filter housing. Hope that makes oil changes a little easier in the future.


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

*2005 2.5 cbta or cbua?*

Yes, this is the same 2005 2.5 new jetta I had posted about back in Feb. Due to the frigid cold and lack of funds, I was forced to abandon my search for a different motor. My local VW dealer quoted me $2200 to replace just the upper timing chain and guides. I found that two grand was the going rate with most garages that would even attempt the teardown. So now I'm looking for a low mile '08 motor to slap in it since the timing chain "issue" was supposedly solved, and the harness is supposed to be the same from '05 through '08. I just wanted to make absolute sure that I purchase the right motor as far as emissions and wiring. When I researched the 2.5 swaps online, CBUA and CBTA type motors were mentioned. I didn't see anything about BGP and BGQ types. The VIN # is 3VWSF71K25M6200**. There is one sensor on the exhaust manifold, and one right after the cat. If anyone can shed some light on this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks,
Vin


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Day 2 of spare block teardown, yesterday was oil pans and lower timing cover. Should hopefully have a bare hunk of iron by tonight, assuming I can find all my tools.

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

@ VWVinnie, sounds like your car had a BGP, which would be the CBTA code for the updated engine.


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

Reflex 2.5, thank you very much  Have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ No prob! Same to you!


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> that's mine  thanks!
> took me 35 hours to build and polish it, custom one off bit for my PVW rabbit


Damn, and it shows! You also just crushed any fantasies that I had about trying to build my own set of headers with my sh*tty welding skills. I mean it's just a few pipes welded together right...?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Oil change. Liqui Moly 5w-40 and some MoS2. I replaced the oil filter housing too as it had a slow drip for a week even with the proper torque down. Even leaked the same after the dealer changed the oil the last time. Hopefully the new one will solve the problem.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Installed a 6spd, took a nap and drove 3 hours out to the track. Completed 3 sessions and blew the belt off from reving past 7k. Fixed the belt and drove 3 hours home.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ beautifully done, hans.

any video links?


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Got that done, happy with the outcome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Went to the pick and pull today,got almost everything I need to complete my auto to 5 speed swap,just need a clutch now!

Anybody ever used spec clutches?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^ Nice, I need to find an 02j here in the next couple months and swap it in. 

Finished installing treadstone TR8...should have done that so long ago. Next up this weekend - valve cover gasket, new oil pan, oil change, plugs. Just ordered fender flares and massive tires as a project for the next few weeks, can't wait.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> ^ Nice, I need to find an 02j here in the next couple months and swap it in.
> 
> Finished installing treadstone TR8...should have done that so long ago. Next up this weekend - valve cover gasket, new oil pan, oil change, plugs. Just ordered fender flares and massive tires as a project for the next few weeks, can't wait.


How wide are you going for tires?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

killerbunny said:


> How wide are you going for tires?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Not 100% sure, but in the range of 275/35/18 on a 9.5" wheel. Whoops, I guess I wrote that last post quickly, haven't ordered tires yet...one step at a time to make sure it all fits.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> Not 100% sure, but in the range of 275/35/18 on a 9.5" wheel. Whoops, I guess I wrote that last post quickly, haven't ordered tires yet...one step at a time to make sure it all fits.


Damn those are wide, I might have to go that route at some point, already having traction issues. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea I am sick of not having traction in 1-2-3 gears, and space under mk5 fenders is so limited it's frustrating. Even with a nice pull, the widest rubber that can fit *under* the fenders and still have room to turn is a 235. I've had my car long enough that I don't mind cutting up the fenders, it'll be time to get a "nice" car soon anyways.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Got this finished up last night  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

All I did was drive it… The A/C fan decided to disintegrate though. Fun 3 hour drive home with no air, and having to turn the car off at almost every red light.


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> Got this finished up last night
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Dear god is that beautiful.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bought a $10 part that changed the feel of my clutch.
Ignore the fine print that says fits all BMW


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally ready for the install









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> Yea I am sick of not having traction in 1-2-3 gears, and space under mk5 fenders is so limited it's frustrating. Even with a nice pull, the widest rubber that can fit *under* the fenders and still have room to turn is a 235. I've had my car long enough that I don't mind cutting up the fenders, it'll be time to get a "nice" car soon anyways.


You need different wheels. 245 is easy and 255 is doable at stock height.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Streetliight said:


> Got this finished up last night
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Mmmmmmm :thumbup::beer:


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems like a lot more people are turboing the 2.5 ... makes me want to reconsider my choice of waiting for a gti...

Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You need different wheels. 245 is easy and 255 is doable at stock height.


My car is nowhere near stock height and I don't plan on raising it more than 0.5-1" from where it is to accommodate wider rubber. The wheels I'm using are 18x9.5 unless I can find a set of square 18x10 porsche twists very soon.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> My car is nowhere near stock height and I don't plan on raising it more than 0.5-1" from where it is to accommodate wider rubber. The wheels I'm using are 18x9.5 unless I can find a set of square 18x10 porsche twists very soon.


My MK6 is on an R suspension and I have zero clearance issues with 245/40r17 on the stock fenders and I'm not messing with the alignment. I'm going to eventually pull the fenders to stuff a larger diameter tire under there, but with the right offset, there's no way you need to cut the fenders for 245s even lowered.

Have a wheel shop reduce the offset --guys running 255s have the tires damn near scraping the shock body.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> My MK6 is on an R suspension and I have zero clearance issues with 245/40r17 on the stock fenders and I'm not messing with the alignment. I'm going to eventually pull the fenders to stuff a larger diameter tire under there, but with the right offset, there's no way you need to cut the fenders for 245s even lowered.
> 
> Have a wheel shop reduce the offset --guys running 255s have the tires damn near scraping the shock body.


Show me a 255 tucked under a MK5/MK6 fender. I have 225s up front and 245s in the rear without issue. My fronts are 18x8.5 et44 so they are just about as far inset as they can go. My fenders are rolled and pulled, and I have 1.2 degrees of negative camber in the front, and there's barely room for a 235/35/18 in there. I put a 245/45 on there once (same wheel) and it was sandwiched between the strut and the (pulled) fender and I could not turn the wheel.

A lot changes with ride height brother. Sure, I could raise the car up 1-2 inches and fit a 245/40, but I'm not interested in that compromise. Like I said, I'm trying to go way wider with a 9.5 or 10" wheel and 285s. There are a few guys running 9.5" front wheels and are as low as my car, but they stretch 205s or 215s on there to make it work. So, fender flares it is for me


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are the pics. 245/45/18 18x8.5 et44 

Untitled by babovicn, on Flickr

  by babovicn, on Flickr


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> Show me a 255 tucked under a MK5/MK6 fender. I have 225s up front and 245s in the rear without issue. My fronts are 18x8.5 et44 so they are just about as far inset as they can go. My fenders are rolled and pulled, and I have 1.2 degrees of negative camber in the front, and there's barely room for a 235/35/18 in there. I put a 245/45 on there once (same wheel) and it was sandwiched between the strut and the (pulled) fender and I could not turn the wheel.
> 
> A lot changes with ride height brother. Sure, I could raise the car up 1-2 inches and fit a 245/40, but I'm not interested in that compromise. Like I said, I'm trying to go way wider with a 9.5 or 10" wheel and 285s. There are a few guys running 9.5" front wheels and are as low as my car, but they stretch 205s or 215s on there to make it work. So, fender flares it is for me


Racingmaniac has DG springs on a Mk6 GTI with 255s ~1" drop. Then there's a guy on VW owners club with pulled fenders that's got a 2" drop and 245s. 

sorry can't post pics. In Guanajuato, so the internet is uber slow
btw all of the mk5/6 guys running 245+ I know, including myself run 17s. I've got 17•8 et35 myself.


----------



## Cheffantwann (Jun 8, 2014)

Paid for it and drove it home. 2010 jetta with only 18500 miles.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ :thumbup: MKV or MKVI?


----------



## Cheffantwann (Jun 8, 2014)

Mkv


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ even better :beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Swapped the stock clutch and dual mass for a six puck disc with a single mass. Currently breaking it in. I went with a kit from Four Season Tuning, and it went in perfectly, no issues whatsoever. Came with an alignment tool, throwout bearing, flywheel bolts, and pressure plate bolts (obviously). 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

Received a package


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

bhunt88 said:


> Received a package


"2.slow"

nice


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> "2.slow"
> 
> nice


Or 2.5 Low --bag it


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Bought a $10 part that changed the feel of my clutch.
> Ignore the fine print that says fits all BMW


Sam is that thing worth a damn? And is it a good idea to mate with my DG ss kit?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Or 2.5 Low --bag it


i was just kidding, heh heh...


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

le0n said:


> "2.slow"
> 
> nice





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Or 2.5 Low --bag it


Well its kinda slow and kinda low so it works for both haha. :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sam is that thing worth a damn? And is it a good idea to mate with my DG ss kit?


As you know I'm very new to this Manual Shifty thing.
This is the BEST mod I've ever done. Its just a small adjustment, but it feels so good! 
I no longer feel like I'm extending my leg all the way down to the firewall.
$10 & USPS shipping is damn fast.
Also my BFI knob hasn't melted my right paw. 85F is as hot as we've gotten though.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> As you know I'm very new to this Manual Shifty thing.
> This is the BEST mod I've ever done.
> $10 & USPS shipping is damn fast.
> Also my BFI knob hasn't melted my right paw. 85F is as hot as we've gotten though.


Do you have a short shifter?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do you have a short shifter?


no, but I think the Diesel Geek SS would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Installed a tow hook license plate bracket from USMillworks. Call me crazy but I really like the look of the offset plate. Beautifully machined, black anodized parts, too! :thumbup:










Note to MkV owners: if you don't want to modify your lower grille, don't do this! All that's left of mine is the top chrome strip, so it didn't cause me any heartache.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

New Votex based custom exhaust setup







http://youtu.be/iUGQp9S87zA


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> New Votex based custom exhaust setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER let anyone weld exhaust components while they're on my car. I'm probably being paranoid, but I just refuse.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ The cat delete was the only thing that actually got welded on the car, unless you count a couple small tacks.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Replaced *both* cooling fans after I noticed that I had no a/c at idle. Dead as a door knob. What's weird is that I never saw any codes logged in vcds. Guess they're not that important 

On the plus side, they were super easy to replace :beer:


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Gave her a quick daydream as i remember to get an oil filter on the way home for the upcoming service. I desperately need a trans flush too :sigh:

Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Me and dhenry autox'd the whips :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hit 3K in my 2013.
I celebrated by taking my P-Flo off the 2012 Tiptronic Golf & putting it on the '13 manual.
My '13 needs more roar!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Drove it for the first time since Christmas on Monday. Feels so right. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just received my MTX-L wideband 02 sensor kit from Integrated Engineering.....cant wait to get everything dialed in









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Need a new rear 02 and high flow cat --mine got destroyed by what looks like a rock bouncing up into the exhaust area. CEL is on, and I need a new part stat.

Recommendations for a new high flow cat?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WTF --how am I showing a MAP failure too?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Eurojet has a HFC...I think its in the $160 range. I was thinking of grabbing one to complete my setup

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Cherb32 said:


> Just received my MTX-L wideband 02 sensor kit from Integrated Engineering.....cant wait to get everything dialed in


What's the benefit of this sensor kit?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WTF --how am I showing a MAP failure too?


Because the o2 sensor is broken. They all need to work together.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

granth said:


> What's the benefit of this sensor kit?


With my setup I will know where I am running lean or rich at and with the software provided I can adjust that accordingly. Also its a wideband 02 sensor so theres a better rage of adjustability and reading capability over the stock 02 sensor

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WTF --how am I showing a MAP failure too?


coincidence. remove map sensor, clean any oil with a rag, re-install, clear codes.



vwluger22 said:


> Because the o2 sensor is broken. They all need to work together.


bank 1; sensor 2 is not used for a/f calculations.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Cherb32 said:


> With my setup I will know where I am running lean or rich at and with the software provided I can adjust that accordingly. Also its a wideband 02 sensor so theres a better rage of adjustability and reading capability over the stock 02 sensor


I thought the stock sensor was a wideband...

What software is provided with it?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

New custom ceramic high flow cat pipe, new Bosch O2, new Bosch MAP. $500 installed. 



granth said:


> What's the benefit of this sensor kit?


It's essential with a lot of mods. You can make sure your tune is spot on and have it adjusted if need be.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Swapped out suspension. FK's to KSports :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job driving out there on the course today joe. 

Pic of myself waiting on the grid for the heat to start. 











I put these koni yellows on the rear and tested them out on autox. Car handled well at 1/4 turn from full stiff. 











Then waiting on Tyrolsport to release this brace so I can install it then see how well it changes the handling of the car and improve lap time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> Then waiting on Tyrolsport to release this brace so I can install it then see how well it changes the handling of the car and improve lap time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's already a similar brace on the market made by EuroSportACC and a nicer brace made by Unibrace.

I fail to see what'll make this one special...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wiped down the engine bay...didnt get to drive her today..









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> There's already a similar brace on the market made by EuroSportACC and a nicer brace made by Unibrace.
> 
> I fail to see what'll make this one special...


yes i am aware of those. but based off of looks, the tyrol sport brace seems thicker and more robust plus it's made out of lightweight carbon fiber. the unibrace is nice but imo i think it's overpriced, and i have seen those things flex... the eurosport brace was what i was going to get until i saw the new product from tyrol sport recently.. the eurosport brace is affordable and i like the triangulation from the steel bars, however it is more heavier (which is negligible at 6lbs). 

for all i know the tryol sport and eurosport will function the same. ill be patient and wait to check out both and decide from there...i am a fan of tyrol motorsport so i am inclined to stick with their stuff (but i can't justify spending $300-400 on some R&D brace project when some good old metal bars will do the trick). hopefully the tyrolsport brace wont be too expensive with the use of carbon composites.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

dhenry said:


> the unibrace is nice but imo i think it's overpriced, and i have seen those things flex...


If this flexing, I think you have bigger problems. Where did the road go! (J/K) 
I had to miss my 1st AutoX due to work. Maybe I'll mount a GoPro & see if I can make/see mine flex. 
My car feels so good, that makes it worth it for me. I also have the other 2 pieces, the RB & UB. 
I havent had time to install all my toys. I'd like to see how that affects the XB.
I don't think the price was too bad. I bought my RB/UB during Black Friday & XB was a group buy from the R32 group, Wookies in the Woods.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> Wiped down the engine bay...didnt get to drive her today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smooookin! :thumbup:


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> There's already a similar brace on the market made by EuroSportACC and a nicer brace made by Unibrace.
> 
> I fail to see what'll make this one special...


A few key differences:

1) No drilling
2) Allows full use of the rear seatbacks with the brace installed
3) Carbon construction

:beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TyrolSport said:


> 1) No drilling
> 2) Allows full use of the rear seatbacks with the brace installed


You've got a purchase.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TyrolSport said:


> A few key differences:
> 
> 1) No drilling
> 2) Allows full use of the rear seatbacks with the brace installed
> ...


Do want!!! How much are these expected to be?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Cherb32 said:


> Do want!!! How much are these expected to be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Lmao!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TyrolSport said:


>


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

No Holes 
I could do some product testing on the Tail of the Dragon aka US129 :laugh:

http://jalopnik.com/213625/jalopnik-road-trip-report-sevening-on-the-tail-of-the-dragon


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Drove through the power train warranty last week --today I found out my intake manifold is cracked. 

Had to spend $1200 I wasn't expecting but...I'll be joining the 200WHP club VERY soon. Placed my order today


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Drove through the power train warranty last week --today I found out my intake manifold is cracked.
> 
> Had to spend $1200 I wasn't expecting but...I'll be joining the 200WHP club VERY soon. Placed my order today


In advance....welcome to the club:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dhenry said:


> yes i am aware of those. but based off of looks, the tyrol sport brace seems thicker and more robust plus it's made out of lightweight carbon fiber. the unibrace is nice but imo i think it's overpriced, and i have seen those things flex... the eurosport brace was what i was going to get until i saw the new product from tyrol sport recently.. the eurosport brace is affordable and i like the triangulation from the steel bars, however it is more heavier (which is negligible at 6lbs).
> 
> for all i know the tryol sport and eurosport will function the same. ill be patient and wait to check out both and decide from there...i am a fan of tyrol motorsport so i am inclined to stick with their stuff (but i can't justify spending $300-400 on some R&D brace project when some good old metal bars will do the trick). hopefully the tyrolsport brace wont be too expensive with the use of carbon composites.


Where have you seen a XB flex?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> If this flexing, I think you have bigger problems. Where did the road go! (J/K)
> I had to miss my 1st AutoX due to work. Maybe I'll mount a GoPro & see if I can make/see mine flex.
> My car feels so good, that makes it worth it for me. I also have the other 2 pieces, the RB & UB.
> I havent had time to install all my toys. I'd like to see how that affects the XB.
> ...





HollisJoy said:


> No Holes
> I could do some product testing on the Tail of the Dragon aka US129 :laugh:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/213625/jalopnik-road-trip-report-sevening-on-the-tail-of-the-dragon


thats the way to do it.. buy it on sale!:beer:
I would love to take a run to the TOD someday....do take some vids and post em! 
might have to do a 2.5l cruise at the dragon like wookies for the .:R's 





TyrolSport said:


> A few key differences:
> 
> 1) No drilling
> 2) Allows full use of the rear seatbacks with the brace installed
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup: cant wait for the first batch... can we expect group buy intro pricing?





kevin splits said:


> Where have you seen a XB flex?


when searching for some product reviews of the different braces available for our car, i stumbled upon this thread (how stiff is your chassis) 

now take this with a grain of salt because it is not very scientific....the bar just barely flexes when light force is applied by hand, but its still flexing.
(this video was made by the guys at eurosport...so you know how marketing tactics can be)








and a quote from that thread 





> when you apply a load perfectly going east to west along the brace eventually you will reach a buckling point which translates to a kink going either north or south when it fails
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it looks like the tyrol sport brace could be the best product out of the three on the market. but that's just my .02. im going to wait to test for myself.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> it looks like the tyrol sport brace could be the best product out of the three on the market. but that's just my .02. im going to wait to test for myself.


There's also one made by nuespeed :beer:

It's the most rigid from what I can tell, but it's a trunk space eating monster.

http://www.etektuning.com/neuspeed-upper-rear-tie-bar/


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

dhenry said:


>


That isn't the direction of force that it is bracing against though. not really sure what the video is suppose to be proving.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Excuse the crappy pic --but this came today.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Excuse the crappy pic --but this came today.


Nice...theres no turning back now lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Excuse the crappy pic --but this came today.


Do you or anyone else in here run this manifold with an APR intake? Or another intake other than the one IE recommends? Reason I ask is bc they say unless you use their intake it won't fit. Sorry if this is posted here already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Do you or anyone else in here run this manifold with an APR intake? Or another intake other than the one IE recommends? Reason I ask is bc they say unless you use their intake it won't fit. Sorry if this is posted here already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I run the manifold with a Neuspeed P-flo...but recently used pieces of a VF Engineering CAI with the Pflo to make my own CAI without any modifications to the piping. A P-flo by itself works fine. Tight fit but works.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> I run the manifold with a Neuspeed P-flo...but recently used pieces of a VF Engineering CAI with the Pflo to make my own CAI without any modifications to the piping. A P-flo by itself works fine. Tight fit but works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh ok, what did you have to modify? I have the APR carbonio on my 2.5 auto


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> I run the manifold with a Neuspeed P-flo...but recently used pieces of a VF Engineering CAI with the Pflo to make my own CAI without any modifications to the piping. A P-flo by itself works fine. Tight fit but works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Could you post a pic? Bc I feel like the stock intake of our cars is a direct fit on the manifold if I'm correct, so I don't see why the aftermarket wouldn't fit, but then again I don't have one in my hands to see it haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Could you post a pic? Bc I feel like the stock intake of our cars is a direct fit on the manifold if I'm correct, so I don't see why the aftermarket wouldn't fit, but then again I don't have one in my hands to see it haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Pic is with the P-flo and VF pieces. With just the P-flo..the filter will sit snug right next to the back of the headlight

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Oh ok, what did you have to modify? I have the APR carbonio on my 2.5 auto
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Didnt have to modify a thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot! Wished I would have seen this thread before I usually don't have time to poke around much, but I would have had this if it wasn't for the salesman who didn't know what he was talking bout... Great looking bay btw! Looks awesome. How satisfied are you with the manifold?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

That's my humble bay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Thanks a lot! Wished I would have seen this thread before I usually don't have time to poke around much, but I would have had this if it wasn't for the salesman who didn't know what he was talking bout... Great looking bay btw! Looks awesome. How satisfied are you with the manifold?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!..Satisfied 110%. I also added the ecs underdrive pulley which helps a little. A few people have said they are throwing belts at ~7000 rpm...ive been in that range frequently and no problems for 20k miles.. *shrug* not sure if its the product or the install. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea that's what I got too, you can feel the diff when you drive it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> That's my humble bay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good! I was gonna go for the carbonio too but with being in California I was worried about smog so I went with the Neuspeed since it was CARB legal. Now....*shrug*...theres people.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> Looks good! I was gonna go for the carbonio too but with being in California I was worried about smog so I went with the Neuspeed since it was CARB legal. Now....*shrug*...theres people.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yea I had to mod a few things to make it fit but I like the look. Here's another look










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah thats nice. Liking the red pinstripe! Ive seen a few pics of people painting the stock manifold to match the beetle cover. You think of getting the IE manifold too?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea I've thought bout painting the stock manifold but the cover itself was a PITA(pain in the ass). Lol. So I was like ummm yea I'll wait. But the manifold I want it, but like I said before if the salesman had know what I was referring to then it would be in the car now lol. But he didn't, so I got new wheels instead . But talking to you it seems like it should be direct bolt on and now I want it even more. Tired of my buddies bashing my 2.5slow  lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Wheels 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yea thats clean..definitely diggin it

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks! Aight I'll be around more often, thanks a lot for the info appreciate it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah no prob. 
My ride when installing the header at my friends shop.










Get the evolution tuning header if you can. I definitely noticed a difference in the top end. 



Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Very clean I like it. As far as those headers unless I'm looking at the wrong ones they are super expensive lol, $1500. I was looking at these http://www.ebay.com/itm/181463914966 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

elppe said:


> Very clean I like it. As far as those headers unless I'm looking at the wrong ones they are super expensive lol, $1500. I was looking at these http://www.ebay.com/itm/181463914966
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah they are pretty expensive... but I found a guy on here in the classefieds that sold me his for $900 and he never installed it. So they will be around here and there. Yeah the ebay one is cool but you gotta get some reviews regarding weld quality and if there are any modifications needed to get it installed. The most issues ive heard with some headers is O2 sensor fitment and downpipe connection issues. But there is a guy on here somewhere with an OBX header and tsudo downpipe and loves it. He posted pics and vids. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea I need a flinch Bc my test pipe from USP has a diff bolt pattern than the headers. But I'm thinking if I get the headers and all I might have to put a resonator back on or a second muffler to quiet down the car Bc is already loud enough lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

That Ebay header usually loses power. Jus' sayin'

...and there's no SRI that works on a MK6 Jetta. Just buy a FrankenTurbo F25 when it comes out next year. It'll be the cheapest kit on the market and it'll work on your car. It'll add way more power than anything else you can do, and the torque rush will be so much fun.


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Rabbit you say they don't work bc of the bay set up the MK6s have? Or ?, thanks on the info for the headers, didn't know that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doesn't work because the mk6 jetta has a power steering pump in the way.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

elppe said:


> Rabbit you say they don't work bc of the bay set up the MK6s have? Or ?, thanks on the info for the headers, didn't know that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





vwluger22 said:


> Doesn't work because the mk6 jetta has a power steering pump in the way.


There's your answer. 

Anyways, just get a turbo. I wouldn't have spent half the money a turbo costs on 25 horses if my intake manifold wasn't cracked.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh..slipped my mind..yeah the manifold wont work. I think there may be a company that is working on one.. (maybe C2) but I could be wrong. But yeah like they said...just boost it

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

How much is that frankenturbo going to run?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Idk I thought I was under the impression that it would fit on the 2011 Jetta, that 2012+ had that problem but I may be wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

elppe said:


> Idk I thought I was under the impression that it would fit on the 2011 Jetta, that 2012+ had that problem but I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this thing is what prevents current SRI's from working. It's in the way.











Peter


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Got it, that sucks. So anyone know more info on the frankenturbo rabbid mentioned above?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

elppe said:


> Got it, that sucks. So anyone know more info on the frankenturbo rabbid mentioned above?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It's in very early development. It'll be next year before it's out --it's going to underprice everything else on the market and it's based around the specs of an Audi 2.5T turbo.

It'll spool fast and give you awesome torque.


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't wait man that would be awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

elppe said:


> Oh ok, what did you have to modify? I have the APR carbonio on my 2.5 auto
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If your car is an auto you wouldn't gain much with the sri anyway. It works best in the upper rpms.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Held it down in at WaterFest 20 this year! :beer::beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

G status!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Shaved a few grams off the car...prolly gained at least 10hp :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Unlike Sam, I really added horsepower today


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Unlike Sam, I really added horsepower today


Nice...how do you like it?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Nice...how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I lost torque, so around town the car feels slower. I'd like to drive a car with a C2 since they have more torque --N/A C2 probably has the better product, but I'm goin' turbo 

That said wheel spin is SO much easier to avoid and above 3000RPMs ....magic happens. I'm rev limited to 6850 until UM solves that problem, but this car is quick. If I had a better gearbox, it'd be really quick.

I'd challenge a Focus ST or a GTI at a light...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I lost torque, so around town the car feels slower. I'd like to drive a car with a C2 since they have more torque --N/A C2 probably has the better product, but I'm goin' turbo
> 
> That said wheel spin is SO much easier to avoid and above 3000RPMs ....magic happens. I'm rev limited to 6850 until UM solves that problem, but this car is quick. If I had a better gearbox, it'd be really quick.
> 
> I'd challenge a Focus ST or a GTI at a light...


There is a break-in period for the manifild as I have found out the hard way. I had to tighten the bolts provided after a good amount of miles and everything felt better.

Im surprised youre limited to 6850..ive definitely went past that. Although I did buy a seperste ECU from IE that was pre flashed. Have you looked into the ECS pulley as well? It definitely helps. I agree with you though, the torque could be beter on the low end..but after 4k rpm its a beast. I typically dont get challenged anymore by the normal civics or integras. Its mostly cars with hemi's now. But definitely break it in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> There is a break-in period for the manifild as I have found out the hard way. I had to tighten the bolts provided after a good amount of miles and everything felt better.
> 
> Im surprised youre limited to 6850..ive definitely went past that. Although I did buy a seperste ECU from IE that was pre flashed. Have you looked into the ECS pulley as well? It definitely helps. I agree with you though, the torque could be beter on the low end..but after 4k rpm its a beast. I typically dont get challenged anymore by the normal civics or integras. Its mostly cars with hemi's now. But definitely break it in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have a Nuespeed Power Pulley. :beer:

And what do you mean by break in?

BTW the rev limiter issue is for 2012+


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I have a Nuespeed Power Pulley. :beer:
> 
> And what do you mean by break in?
> 
> BTW the rev limiter issue is for 2012+


So with the new part there will be a break in period..meaning the part will "settle" to where youll need to tighten the bolts again. I figured this out when the check engine light would flash sporadically. Then at one point it would stay on and I couldn't clear it. I checked all of the bolts and noticed that some had come loose. I tightened them and the power was restored if not better than what I started with. Im kind of on the fence as to if I should use thread locker but I dont know yet. But theres definitely a break in period. The same goes for intakes as well when tightening the clamps due to expansion and contraction from the heat and cold. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So with the new part there will be a break in period..meaning the part will "settle" to where youll need to tighten the bolts again. I figured this out when the check engine light would flash sporadically. Then at one point it would stay on and I couldn't clear it. I checked all of the bolts and noticed that some had come loose. I tightened them and the power was restored if not better than what I started with. Im kind of on the fence as to if I should use thread locker but I dont know yet. But theres definitely a break in period. The same goes for intakes as well when tightening the clamps due to expansion and contraction from the heat and cold.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Are these stretch bolts?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So far with the kit plus the pulley and eurojet catback ive been challenged by a convertible M6 with 2 extra people in my ride, Charger hemi, older porsche 911, SL 550 benz on the highway and none have be able to pass me

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Are these stretch bolts?


Nah they arent stretch bolts..but I think it could be due to engine movement. I still have the stock engine mounts and due to the acceleration etc... the bolts may have wiggled a little bit loose causing unregulated air to enter the head...causing the CEL. After tightening them again everything has been fine for quite some time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Id say after about 3-4k miles...check all of the bolts again to make sure

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So far with the kit plus the pulley and eurojet catback ive been challenged by a convertible M6 with 2 extra people in my ride, Charger hemi, older porsche 911, SL 550 benz on the highway and none have be able to pass me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Do you have a header too?

I have a pulley, manifold, custom high flow cat and a GTI catback.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Do you have a header too?
> 
> I have a pulley, manifold, custom high flow cat and a GTI catback.


So far I have the IE manifold with race stage 2 UM flash, evo header, eurojet catback , autotech mount insert, CAI and ecs pulley.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So far I have the IE manifold with race stage 2 UM flash, evo header, eurojet catback , autotech mount insert, CAI and ecs pulley.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I forgot about my mount insert. I've also got a bright red piece of aluminum stuffed into my dogbone lol.

I want to get the upcoming 034Motorsport rubber mounts for our cars. It'll be a softer ride than poly IMO. 

How do you like the header?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about my mount insert. I've also got a bright red piece of aluminum stuffed into my dogbone lol.
> 
> I want to get the upcoming 034Motorsport rubber mounts for our cars. It'll be a softer ride than poly IMO.
> 
> How do you like the header?


With the stock exhaust manifold I felt the car was being starved in the top end. Once I put in the header I felt the power continues and didnt drop off until I got to 7k rpm. Stock.....it would drop off around 6k. The header would definitely help pull past that. Definitely brings out the top end potential.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> With the stock exhaust manifold I felt the car was being starved in the top end. Once I put in the header I felt the power continues and didnt drop off until I got to 7k rpm. Stock.....it would drop off around 6k. The header would definitely help pull past that. Definitely brings out the top end potential.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


That's probably worth it --I can't justify it for myself since I'm getting a snail.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I wish they made one with a flange

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

Frankenturbo needs to come out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> So far I have the IE manifold with race stage 2 UM flash, evo header, eurojet catback , autotech mount insert, CAI and ecs pulley.


Cherb, 

You seriously need our mounts. 
I had an identical setup on my 2.5l and adding the mounts made a world of difference!
I'm not trying to be that pushy salesman either; just being real.




Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about my mount insert. I've also got a bright red piece of aluminum stuffed into my dogbone lol.
> 
> I want to get the upcoming 034Motorsport rubber mounts for our cars. It'll be a softer ride than poly IMO. ...


Stage 1 engine mounts are nearly vibration free. Any less and you're just sacrificing performance.
Again, not being a salesman here just a 2.5l enthusiast (on my second one) and in each car they made an immediate improvement in overall performance.
Oh and for the record, I really like what the guys are doing over at 034. :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 1 engine mounts are nearly vibration free. Any less and you're just sacrificing performance.
> Again, not being a salesman here just a 2.5l enthusiast (on my second one) and in each car they made an immediate improvement in overall performance.
> Oh and for the record, I really like what the guys are doing over at 034. :beer:


No offense Pete, but you guys don't make a full set. Inserts aren't the same as replacing the full subframe and dogbone itself. I want all my mounts to be matched.

Maybe it doesn't matter on these cars, but on my past cars it did so, that's what I'm going to do :beer:

--if you make a puck and a dogbone, let me know. I LOVE that your mounts are rebuild able.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah mounts are definitely my next buy. Just want a full set (as mentioned by Rabbid) and Im in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> No offense Pete, but you guys don't make a full set. Inserts aren't the same as replacing the full subframe and dogbone itself. I want all my mounts to be matched.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't matter on these cars, but on my past cars it did so, that's what I'm going to do :beer:
> 
> --if you make a puck and a dogbone, let me know. I LOVE that your mounts are rebuild able.


No offense taken. 
Majority of the engine slop is coming from the engine mount, followed by the transmission mount. 



Cherb32 said:


> Yeah mounts are definitely my next buy. Just want a full set (as mentioned by Rabbid) and Im in.


For the record, we will not be producing full replacement subframe pucks. 
We find that for majority of enthusiasts, an insert works just fine along with our complete replacement mounts.
However, if you're dead set on using pucks, they too pair nicely with our engine and trans mount.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No offense taken.
> Majority of the engine slop is coming from the engine mount, followed by the transmission mount.


For sure, but there's also the high RPM high power jumping during shifts that's alleviated by a full subframe replacement and an upgraded dog bone. I'm already getting engine movement at above 5000 that's causing me to have to wait to shift :/

What do you recommend for the dog bone and subframe? What what I hear the newer poly VWR mounts and the HPA mounts shake rather annoyingly whereas the 034 high durometer rubber subframe w/ their upgraded dog bone is comfortable even in a TDI/GTD.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Cherb,
> 
> 
> Oh and for the record, I really like what the guys are doing over at 034. :beer:


In regards to what?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> In regards to what?


Just in general.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Cherb32 said:


> Id say after about 3-4k miles...check all of the bolts again to make sure
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I definitely second this suggestion. I too had this problem and didnt even realize it till probably a year or two after mine was installed. Kept getting a random CEL about 3 months after install and couldnt figure out what it was. Figured it was my secondary O2 crapping out on me from having a testpipe. I did end up changing my O2 sensor out but the shop I took it to for inspection also said they noticed a couple of my mani bolts were completely loose while replacing my engine mount. I think two were actually missing but I could be wrong. They replaced all the loose ones with stronger bolts and everything has been fine since then. No more CEL popping on and off every other week so I think that was most likely my problem. I also have BSH engine and trans mounts on my car, which led to increased vibrations.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Just in general.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

BTW I'm wondering if 034 is still working on their turbo kit?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cleaned it in preparation for Wolfsgart. Tomorrow wash, clay bar, wax and seal can't forget the interior either.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> BTW I'm wondering if 034 is still working on their turbo kit?


In the same email where I learned they're doing R&D on engine mounts for 2.5Ls --they also confirmed they will be releasing a turbo kit made from silicon hoses which will look rather factory.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Cleaned it in preparation for Wolfsgart. Tomorrow wash, clay bar, wax and seal can't forget the interior either.


That looks great! --I really like the way the C2 manifold looks except for the weld seams. I'd have gotten one if it weren't for the fact they don't reuptake emissions --I don't like to VTA if I can avoid it.

Damn Boy Scouting LOL


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> In the same email where I learned they're doing R&D on engine mounts for 2.5Ls --they also confirmed they will be releasing a turbo kit made from silicon hoses which will look rather factory.


Interested in both things more options the better.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That looks great! --I really like the way the C2 manifold looks except for the weld seams. I'd have gotten one if it weren't for the fact they don't reuptake emissions --I don't like to VTA if I can avoid it.
> 
> Damn Boy Scouting LOL


Thanks. Vta brothers me sometimes when I can smell it. Then I remind myself it hasn't caused me any issues yet and its the next best option to free to do.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

I installed full set of BFI stage 1 mounts and an evoms intake. 

The mounts were a simple install. Is it normal for the new bolts from BFI to be shorter then the OEM bolts? Everything bolted up fine with the shorter BFI bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rdurty2 said:


> I installed full set of BFI stage 1 mounts and an evoms intake.
> 
> The mounts were a simple install. Is it normal for the new bolts from BFI to be shorter then the OEM bolts? Everything bolted up fine with the shorter BFI bolts.


Yes, the bolts are intentionally shorter. The baseplate thickness of our mounts is less than stock, thus the need for short hardware. 

Enjoy your new mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

Cherb32 said:


> So far I have the IE manifold with race stage 2 UM flash, evo header, eurojet catback , autotech mount insert, CAI and ecs pulley.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have the IE manifold / intake, and the UM tune. What is needed for the race stage 2 flash, the header? How much did you feel a difference with the pulley.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

GoodyMonsta said:


> I have the IE manifold / intake, and the UM tune. What is needed for the race stage 2 flash, the header? How much did you feel a difference with the pulley.


Take a look at your order form if you bought the mani f4om IE. It will say what stage they gave you. Pulley helped a bit on the low end..nothing too drastic though..but it helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

Yup Integrated Engineering/United Motorsport

Stage 2 N/A ECU Flash (IE Intake Manifold/7200RPM)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

GoodyMonsta said:


> Yup Integrated Engineering/United Motorsport
> 
> Stage 2 N/A ECU Flash (IE Intake Manifold/7200RPM)


Looks like youre good👍👍

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Cherb,

How do you like that EVO header? Worth the asking price you paid in the classifieds?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Cherb,
> 
> How do you like that EVO header? Worth the asking price you paid in the classifieds?


Yeah Id say its worth it. I noticed that there was some power added to the top end. When I hit ~6500rpm with the stock header the power seemed to drop a bit (as if the car was choking). With the evo header I felt the pull all the way through to 7000rpm and it still wanted to go. A high flow cat is all that is left to grab. Im looking to get the car on a dyno after I move this month so Ill have something on paper with the current mods. 
As far as the full asking price of ~$1200....not too sure about that. The price is a bit steep given the cost and power made by IE's intake manifold. But hey...gotta pay to play.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im not sure how many used ones are floating around but getting it cheaper is always better. I was searching for a used one for months. Luckily the one I got was never installed.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Im not sure how many used ones are floating around but getting it cheaper is always better. I was searching for a used one for months. Luckily the one I got was never installed.


Is the next step for you that BW FlexFuel kit? It's really the only NA mod left short of a built motor.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is the next step for you that BW FlexFuel kit? It's really the only NA mod left short of a built motor.


Ya know...Ive been really thinking about it..but Im not sure about the longevity of the components of the fuel system. I havnt looked into it that much. Definitely considering it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Ya know...Ive been really thinking about it..but Im not sure about the longevity of the components of the fuel system. I havnt looked into it that much. Definitely considering it though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you do it, we're going to need to see epic E85 dyno action...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> If you do it, we're going to need to see epic E85 dyno action...


Lol yeah definitely gotta do that. Ive seen maybe 2 gas stations that carried it by my house so its definitely an option for me

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Lol yeah definitely gotta do that. Ive seen maybe 2 gas stations that carried it by my house so its definitely an option for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


E85 is my only high octane fuel option in Lubbock. Pretty stupid really --93 would sell rather well here with all the FI muscle cars, but you can't buy it.

Now --to build the block or to not build the block. THAT is the real question...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Was at the stealer ordering coasters --asked about the price on 17z Calipers. Raw and unprinted they're $400 w/ tax. If the stealer has them for that, I should look around and get some rebuilt ones for cheap.

I'm going to try to find cheap rotors for them...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice!! Would be a good upgrade

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just use boxster 4 pots the piston size vs the oem caliper moves the optimal amount of fluid it won't interrupt the bias of the braking system. Besides you can use 312x25 gti rotors and out brake most cars out there. I'm taking mine off and putting them on our Tiguan this month


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> Just use boxster 4 pots the piston size vs the oem caliper moves the optimal amount of fluid it won't interrupt the bias of the braking system. Besides you can use 312x25 gti rotors and out brake most cars out there. I'm taking mine off and putting them on our Tiguan this month


That setup is significantly more expensive from what I've seen.

...and I actually RallyX my car.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up used boxster calipers for 250 bucks with the odometer reading 20,000 miles. Caliper carriers are Apikol.com and stainless lines and rotors it wasn't crazy. Honestly. And rallyX still needs brake bias I know you want to stop. But the modulation is excellent on a lighter weight more efficient setup. If you want unsprung weight reduction do the boxster version. I've NEVER had brake fade from my setup. And the car has been turbocharged since I don't know when. You're boosted too correct?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Racing brake makes nice rotors. Don't need 2 piece rotors but damn they are nice. But at like 700 bucks they're crazy. I use ATE premium rotors with the wave pattern they're GREAT rotors no rust no nothing


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> You're boosted too correct?


No. I'm waiting on [email protected]

And where'd you get cheap ass Boxster calipers?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Picked them up at a local wrecking yard. Just call around and ask every last place around you. They're phenomenal stoppers!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Wash and wax.

Now to schedule some debt removals...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Number 5 coil pack left me stranded just after I had left work.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Number 5 coil pack left me stranded just after I had left work.


Always. Always. Always carry a few spares in your tool pack


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Picked them up at a local wrecking yard. Just call around and ask every last place around you. They're phenomenal stoppers!


What year boxster are they from?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Always. Always. Always carry a few spares in your tool pack


Yeah I will now, I haven't needed any in over 84K miles so I say I did pretty good. Probably would have lasted longer if it wasn't soaked in water and sand, I probably pushed it over the edge a week ago when I cleaned the engine bay up. Oh well, when the wallet allows I will purchase 5 oem ones and throw my new duralast one in the trunk as a just in case.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> What year boxster are they from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


1997-2004 mine were an 04


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Averaged 32.5ish miles around town on the 3rd tank with my SRI. I haven't broken 30 in town on a 91 oct tune ever.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Little update to my 2.5 turbo. 
Sold the turbo to another 2.5 enthusiast. And now I'm slowly getting the car ready to sell. I'm ready for something new. I haven't driven the mk5 for over a month and a half now that I have my 3 other cars. project car number one is a 65 mustang that I got from the original owner (89 year old woman)








The other cars are 2 65 Lincoln continentals. I'll be using one as a parts car. But both are solid I'm currently rebuilding the 430ci 7.0 v8 in the Conti.







so in other words look for a for sale thread.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought the C2 intake looking for a BFI catch can


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Reinstalled my catch can in a proper location thanks to a new bracket from IE. Block breather and valve cover breather meet at a T, then across to catch can. Not pretty, but functional! :beer: (It's been raining a lot here, so excuse the water spots on everything!)


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Little update to my 2.5 turbo.
> Sold the turbo to another 2.5 enthusiast. And now I'm slowly getting the car ready to sell. I'm ready for something new. I haven't driven the mk5 for over a month and a half now that I have my 3 other cars. project car number one is a 65 mustang that I got from the original owner (89 year old woman)


Love your Rabbit--by far my favorite! Good luck with the new projects! :beer:


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Variable camshaft adjustable solenoid valve*

Hello all, I have a few questions regarding the Variable Camshaft Adjustable Solenoid Valve (aka Control Valve) on my 2005 2.5l Jetta. First question is, is there a physical difference between the parts if mine is 06E109257F, and all the ones I've found online for sale is 06E109257J? Second question is, since my timing chain started to "stretch" according to my local dealer, and the repair was a $2200 job, I was looking to replace the whole engine with a low mile 2.5 from an '08 as stated in my previous posts, when I decided to pull the plug on the control valve and the car runs perfectly without any valve or timing chain noise, will replacing the control valve be the ticket to happiness, or is there still timing issues? I've read a post online saying that even though it seemed to have fixed it, the phase needs to be replaced along with all the guides and tensioner. The check engine did turn off on my first test drive, but came back on during the second run. (with the control valve unplugged) Any info regarding these lengthy questions will be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Those suicide doors; giggity...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> Love your Rabbit--by far my favorite! Good luck with the new projects! :beer:


 Thank you so much man I really appreciate that. I'm having fun with the project cars for sure. I kiss boost though


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My plug s from this weekend. You can see the sand on number five.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Reminds me of a joke my Dad always told: 
Q: Why don't women drink beer at the beach?
A: They don't want to get sand in their Schlitz.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Haha


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Drive it like usual. Restarted after a grocery store ru when the oil light started flashing/beeping and the traction control light came on. Car was not even a half a qt low (due for an oil change this weekend so I hadn't topped it off). Restarted car and everything was fine...no lights. :screwy:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*How I Spent My Summer Vacation*










more pics in my sig build link


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

A1an said:


> Drive it like usual. Restarted after a grocery store ru when the oil light started flashing/beeping and the traction control light came on. Car was not even a half a qt low (due for an oil change this weekend so I hadn't topped it off). Restarted car and everything was fine...no lights. :screwy:


get your battery tested?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Improved my brake cooling for Dub Deliverance.










Actually, my Fog Lights didn't arrive with my fog grills. I couldn't wait, so I slapped in the grills. I should've ordered from BFI.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Actually, my Fog Lights didn't arrive with my fog grills. I couldn't wait, so I slapped in the grills. Time to call BFI.


Okay --I was about to say that you shoulda just cut out the excess plastic on the stokkers like I did LOL.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Add me to the list of lifted 2.5Ls mothafukkkas!


----------



## Kel Varnsen (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a CEL come on last weekend and I could feel the misfire. I replaced the plugs and coils. Runs great now. I also replaced the top dash vent with the storage tray.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I dropped in a K&N air filter and put up some 2.5L badges to said it loud and proud.


----------



## Tronizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

Not today but over the last month...


Put an exhaust on









And lowered her a little


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

127K
Oil change. Upper idler pulley. Both belts. Fuel pump tomorrow as one episode of fuel cutout is more than enough.
ADD:Fuel pump done! I wrote up a quick DIY which is pictureless, but it might help someone.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally installed my valve cover and catch can last week, sorry for the ****ty cell pics


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Finally installed my valve cover and catch can last week, sorry for the ****ty cell pics


Damn, that looks sexy.

What's the second hard line for?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Finally installed my valve cover and catch can last week, sorry for the ****ty cell pics


Looks good! We have somewhat the same setup! What is the catchcan attached to? I have an IE recirculation can but unsure of the attachment point










Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone here has done the E85 tune/conversion with the IE manifold? 

https://www.bwperformance.com/shop/vw-mk5-2-5l-stage-1-flex-fuel-conversion-kit/

Looking to get it done before I put my rabbit on a dyno. Any thoughts/experiences?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Anyone here has done the E85 tune/conversion with the IE manifold?
> 
> https://www.bwperformance.com/shop/vw-mk5-2-5l-stage-1-flex-fuel-conversion-kit/
> 
> ...


I'd hold off until they get an ethanol level sensor ready for it. Jeff said it's almost ready --until then it's not as awesome as it will be.

...and I'm a HUGE E85 advocate. Humans and cars run better on booze.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd hold off until they get an ethanol level sensor ready for it. Jeff said it's almost ready --until then it's not as awesome as it will be.
> 
> ...and I'm a HUGE E85 advocate. Humans and cars run better on booze.


Cool thanks for the update. Yeah ive been wanting to do this for a while now. Do they have an estimate of when they will have a sensor?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Doing an oil change today....Trying out this oil quick release thingy from ECS Tuning...hopefully I dont have any leaks

























Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope you don't snag it on anything. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

lessthanalex said:


> Hope you don't snag it on anything.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah thats my biggest fear

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Do they have an estimate of when they will have a sensor?


Call Gabe, man. No telling beyond whatever he says.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> Looks good! We have somewhat the same setup! What is the catchcan attached to? I have an IE recirculation can but unsure of the attachment point


Thanks man! The other hose is attached to the block breather port on the right side of the oil filter housing. I'm using IE's block breather adapter which accepts a -10AN hose end. Talk to IE, they'll set you up with the right fittings. To run a recirc catch can, you'd need to tee the block breather and valve cover hose together going to the inlet on the can. Then you'd have to run the outlet hose back to your intake pipe. If you're not sure where the the block breather is exactly, follow the small accordion hose from your intake pipe back to where it attaches on the oil filter housing. I'll try to get pics but it's under the manifold so it's tough to get in there.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Call Gabe, man. No telling beyond whatever he says.


Yeah ill give him a ring

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> Doing an oil change today....Trying out this oil quick release thingy from ECS Tuning...hopefully I dont have any leaks
> ic:
> ic:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk





lessthanalex said:


> Hope you don't snag it on anything.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


^ This…
I had the lever to the bottom on my first valve. Big mistake…
First valve:








On the second try, I ripped the fabric washer off, and replaced it with an aluminum washer and a second washer with a rubber insert. Aside from shaving it a little, it's been fine.
Current:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Thanks man! The other hose is attached to the block breather port on the right side of the oil filter housing. I'm using IE's block breather adapter which accepts a -10AN hose end. Talk to IE, they'll set you up with the right fittings. To run a recirc catch can, you'd need to tee the block breather and valve cover hose together going to the inlet on the can. Then you'd have to run the outlet hose back to your intake pipe. If you're not sure where the the block breather is exactly, follow the small accordion hose from your intake pipe back to where it attaches on the oil filter housing. I'll try to get pics but it's under the manifold so it's tough to get in there.


Cool..thanks for the info!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ This…
> I had the lever to the bottom on my first valve. Big mistake…
> First valve:
> 
> ...


Yeah the spout seems a bit long on the one I installed compared to yours. I may start some shaving to at least ease the worrying

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cherb32 and anyone else wondering where the block breather is, here you go. Pics taken from behind the throttle body, between cylinder 4 and 5, and under the SRI from in front of the oil filter housing.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh need that IE adapter

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Y'all's weekend pics make me feel lazy. I didn't do **** to the car --worked on the bicycles, but left the car alone.


----------



## jsans (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my USP Testpipe and AWE Track edition exhaust put on this weekend.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

finally got my wheels put on, GTI brakes in the garage waiting to be installed. 







and don't nobody talk about the wheel gap. I have a hitch, so i don't want to go any lower. Do want some stiffer suspension though (Without reducing ground clearance). function > form


Peter


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ lift it… 
But seriously, maybe H&R OE Sport or MkV Driver Gear springs? Drop would be minimal if any.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ lift it…
> But seriously, maybe H&R OE Sport or MkV Driver Gear springs? Drop would be minimal if any.


i did talk to mldouthi about his lifted rabbit, and bounced some ideas off of him. Maybe Tiguan springs with a dead body in the hatch (needs 200+ lbs in the hatch area to reduce the harshness to acceptable levels). 


Peter


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wheel gap??...what wheel gap? *shrug* 

Like the wheels. I used to have those wheels until the wife scraped a huge gash in them from hitting a curb....smh some women man...

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Nothing. Waiting almost 9 weeks for c2motorsports to ship my turbo bundle. Now Im not getting replies to emails. Frustrated.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

aquino said:


> Nothing. Waiting almost 9 weeks for c2motorsports to ship my turbo bundle. Now Im not getting replies to emails. Frustrated.


No response from calls either?? 9 weeks is quite a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ lift it…
> But seriously, maybe H&R OE Sport or MkV Driver Gear springs? Drop would be minimal if any.


I've got a very mild lift (0.5-0.75") using an OEM Golf R suspension and 032mounts.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

aquino said:


> Nothing. Waiting almost 9 weeks for c2motorsports to ship my turbo bundle. Now Im not getting replies to emails. Frustrated.


I've been waiting for almost 20 weeks at this point, so frustrated :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> I've been waiting for almost 20 weeks at this point, so frustrated :facepalm::thumbdown:


That's unacceptable.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

mk6matt said:


> I've been waiting for almost 20 weeks at this point, so frustrated :facepalm::thumbdown:


Holy balls. :what:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

mk6matt said:


> I've been waiting for almost 20 weeks at this point, so frustrated :facepalm::thumbdown:


That would explain why some of the emails I did receive seemed to have info that didn't really apply to me. Like they were sent to multiple people. What's the story with the wait? They told me it was an error with the fabrication of the piping. When I asked for the rest of the kit so I could get a head start I got no reply.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like some refunds are definitely in order

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got my kit from C2 over 2 years ago. Had communication issues back then. The kit was delivered 2 weeks late--missing some parts (hardware, couplers, clamps, etc.) and had other parts that didn't belong. Never got resolved. Never got questions answered. You'd think after spending $3K+ they'd at least acknowledge you... 

I understand your pain, but 20+ weeks is insanity! :banghead: I, for one, would go elsewhere if I had to do it again. Good luck!


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

well i guess this my formal introduction to this thread. reflex pointed me out to this thread so i shall partake in the awesomes 

just figuring out my squeaking issues on the front of my bunny...its annoying lol


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

aquino said:


> That would explain why some of the emails I did receive seemed to have info that didn't really apply to me. Like they were sent to multiple people. What's the story with the wait? They told me it was an error with the fabrication of the piping. When I asked for the rest of the kit so I could get a head start I got no reply.


I was told the same thing a few times and I was told thats the last piece their waiting for is the turbo and "it should be here this week" (2 weeks ago). The communication is awful and unacceptable. At this point I would definitely not go the same route again; I'm just so frustrated and fed up with the whole thing.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

A quick oil change. Now my engine is so quiet. 1st time using Liqui-Moly.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> A quick oil change. Now my engine is so quiet. 1st time using Liqui-Moly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Is there really a difference? I get oil changes using OEM oil for $45 so it'd take something major to get me to change...


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Switched from Castrol/OE to Liqui-Moly on my last change as well. Little MPG bump (2-4MPG depending on my driving habits), and seems like it might be a little smoother… can't comment on the quiet part due to semi-loud exhaust.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree, liqui-moly makes the engine run much quieter.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

I also throw in a bottle of MoS2 with my Liqui-Moly. The additive probably isn't necessary with that particular oil...cant hurt though. But those two definitely reduced valvetrain noise significantly.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> I also throw in a bottle of MoS2 with my Liqui-Moly. The additive probably isn't necessary with that particular oil...cant hurt though. But those two definitely reduced valvetrain noise significantly.


next time get their ceratec. it is way better in terms of viscosity and it bonds to the engine surface which lasts like 30k miles. the mos2 is super messy to deal with and does an ok job.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Bought f5racing's high-comp internals. Need to order a 5th piston and a TTRS crank --and I think I'll have BlueWater build the block for me.

...getting software for a high comp 2.5T is going to be interesting. I think I'll have BW get Jeff to do that while I have the car up in Denver.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Bought f5racing's high-comp internals. Need to order a 5th piston and a TTRS crank --and I think I'll have BlueWater build the block for me.
> 
> ...getting software for a high comp 2.5T is going to be interesting. I think I'll have BW get Jeff to do that while I have the car up in Denver.


What sort of power are you looking at (estimated) after all that?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why do all that if your just going to boost it? Seems counter productive unless you have abandoned the f25 idea?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the UM SRI costs? It's not on their site, and I forgot to ask when I spoke to the dealer closest to me.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Can anyone tell me what the UM SRI costs? It's not on their site, and I forgot to ask when I spoke to the dealer closest to me.


Dude, just buy an IE SRI kit. Pete just finished the software for your '09 and he says the new MAP only tune is actually more impressive than the MAF tune.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Why do all that if your just going to boost it? Seems counter productive unless you have abandoned the f25 idea?


I got the internals for a steal and high comp spools faster anyways.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Dude, just buy an IE SRI kit. Pete just finished the software for your '09 and he says the new MAP only tune is actually more impressive than the MAF tune.


That I was not aware of. The MAP only tune, that is. Sorry if I'm being difficult, I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row. And that can make me blind to other options at times. I appreciate the help on this.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

got nearly all the ancillary crap for a haldex swap ordered. just down to the trans, angle drive, diff, and whether i really want to source an alu subframe. i am an idiot. :screwy:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> got nearly all the ancillary crap for a haldex swap ordered. just down to the trans, angle drive, diff, and whether i really want to source an alu subframe. i am an idiot. :screwy:


I'd go with a custom subframe --I wish I had the cash for one when I ordered the rear end.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

iowarabbit said:


> got nearly all the ancillary crap for a haldex swap ordered. just down to the trans, angle drive, diff, and whether i really want to source an alu subframe. i am an idiot. :screwy:


so what exactly is needed for a haldex swap? any fabrication needed? And i imagine the transmission will have to be the 6 speed from some iteration of .:R, right?


Peter


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

gugu1981 said:


> so what exactly is needed for a haldex swap? any fabrication needed? And i imagine the transmission will have to be the 6 speed from some iteration of .:R, right?
> 
> 
> Peter


off the top of my head:

subframe
spindles & hubs
axles
haldex
prop shaft
prop shaft support brackets
angle drive
transmission
fuel tank & straps
fuel pump & driver side level sender
esp sensor
abs module
sway bars
assorted hardware

and of course some minor wiring/recoding
floor pan and exhaust optional, may as well one-off, as well as a support beam like bw did on theirs
some transmission options are goRf, TT225, TTRS/S3, or tiguan 4mo (ROW part, would have to be imported)
we share bellhousing pattern with the 4cyls, but as i recall the vr's are different.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wish this came as a full kit..smh

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Wish this came as a full kit..smh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


They do, it's called a rolled 4mo car LOL.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Lmfao

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Lmfao
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


But seriously, I've seen rolled S3s sell for nothing


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Reeeeeaaallllyyyy??....hmm I might start a new project

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

hahah yeah if i had the time, energy, and place to put an entire parts car then i'd go that route. once you sell off the rest of the scraps you've pretty much earned it back. even with just buying parts as they come, i'll say too that the "just buy an .:R, it'll cost less in the end" crowd that always comes out to play in more pedestrian regions of the 'tex have no idea what the **** they're talking about. if you paid a shop to do it, maybe yeah... but the work is pretty straightforward and my time is pretty much worthless. :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Reeeeeaaallllyyyy??....hmm I might start a new project
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


As said above, if you part out the rest if the car, it'll even pay for itself --and if the interior is in tact, might as well raid it for other goodies like the steering column, wheel, tighter ratio rack and seats.

Might get lucky and snag some better LCAs that didn't get trashed, but that's unlikely.


----------



## 93 GSX TURBO (Feb 20, 2008)

Didnt happen all in one day but this was a project over the last three weeks. Besides replacing the radiator support,radiator, condensor, bumper, fender, subframe and spindle/strut combo, I also added smoked bumper lenses, almost new wheels/ new tires and got it all painted.

Before any work was done



Before paint 



After paint



With the new tires 



While at the dealer getting the new key programmed



I went ahead flushed the transmission/ coolant, new spark plugs, belts and oil change. I also had the dealer align it and Eurowise did the A/C recharge.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Yessir!

11.5:1!


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

anyone know of any decent tint shops in the green bay, appleton, oshkosh and maybe the fondulac area? looking to get the tint in my bunny redone in the future as the PO did not take very good care of it.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Had installed my sri a little while ago. Got the tune updated today.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> Had installed my sri a little while ago. Got the tune updated today.


That's a ****ing sexy kit.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks man, it has been a lot of work.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

installed a p-flo.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14998134817" title="image by Liam Walsh, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3887/14998134817_71997711a0_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14998127478" title="image by Liam Walsh, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3874/14998127478_ef2c1439d9_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15184349392" title="image by Liam Walsh, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3899/15184349392_3c614f9a99_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="image"></a>


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Washed it for h2o prep. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

MK5 R32 brakes incoming!!!!

LSD w/ better final drive and new trans gears incoming!!!

IE stage 2 NA tuned ECU shipped!

034 RSB arrived!

Shipping some pulleys to Gruven to get lighter ones machined!

...and winters ordered!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

gave her a black eye (well, more like busted up one of her black eyes)








silver lining is that none of the damage cannot be unbolted and replaced. 

Total damage:
1. fender
2. fender bracket (5K6821135)
3. headlight (time to upgrade)
4. headlight bracket (5K0807227A)
5. bumper guide under the headlight (5K0807571J)
6. 1 hole torn off on the fender liner, probably will reuse
7. paint rubbed on on the bumper skin, 1 slight indentation, probably will reuse

I was actually on my way out to meet some friends for dinner when this happened. I had to go home and change car. As I was pulling away in the wife's car, I noticed that one of the headlight is out. Great, what a night.... I made it to dinner without further incident. As we were leaving, BOTH headlights won't turn on.  After wiggling some wires, one of the lights came back on, so i was able to make it home. When it rains it pours...


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> silver lining is that none of the damage cannot be unbolted and replaced.
> 
> Total damage:
> 1. fender
> ...


GOLF R or GTI FRONT END CONVERSION!!!!!!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> GOLF R or GTI FRONT END CONVERSION!!!!!!


not my cup of tea. Especially when my bumper skin, the upper and lower grill(the only parts changed in said conversion) are all reusable.

oh, and the corner light holder became detached from the bumper skin. Did you guys know that the holder is plastic "tack welded" to the bumper skin? Sort of lame.... But since no broken tabs, i just glued the sucker back on.


Peter


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe i should paint the fender green and the bumper red, and start working toward my mk6 harlequin.


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> not my cup of tea. Especially when my bumper skin, the upper and lower grill(the only parts changed in said conversion) are all reusable.
> 
> oh, and the corner light holder became detached from the bumper skin. Did you guys know that the holder is plastic "tack welded" to the bumper skin? Sort of lame.... But since no broken tabs, i just glued the sucker back on.
> 
> ...


Dude, you'd need new fenders and a new washer bottle too. GTIs, Rlines, Blumotions, and Rs are all wider. Only the GT is factory 2.5L skinny.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Dude, you'd need new fenders and a new washer bottle too. GTIs, Rlines, Blumotions, and Rs are all wider. Only the GT is factory 2.5L skinny.


oh??? did not know that. the front wheels ARE poking ever so slightly right now......


Peter


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Dude, you'd need new fenders and a new washer bottle too. GTIs, Rlines, Blumotions, and Rs are all wider. Only the GT is factory 2.5L skinny.


you sure the fenders are different? I remember reading somewhere that the golf r have the same skinny fenders as the rest of the mk6 golf/gti. And I just looked up replacement fender for the gti and the golf, they are both 5K6821021B. 

Aftermarket replacement part number REPV220108 is listed for all 3 models.

I did read that the washer bottle is different on the gti due to the fog light size/shape.


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> you sure the fenders are different? I remember reading somewhere that the golf r have the same skinny fenders as the rest of the mk6 golf/gti. And I just looked up replacement fender for the gti and the golf, they are both 5K6821021B.
> 
> Aftermarket replacement part number REPV220108 is listed for all 3 models.
> 
> ...


That's asinine --I keep seeing fenders need to be replaced. I wonder why?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Getting my ECU back today. I'll be the FIRST 2012+ owner to throw a belt at 7200RPMs sometime tomorrow. :beer:

Pete at IE has got the rev limiter increased, gentlemen. BUY SOME SRIs!


----------



## soooup (Aug 25, 2013)

Coilovers, finally. I'll post pics once they settle & I adjust the height to where I want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Had new tires mount and balanced along with a friendlier alignment for autocross.


COME AT ME DOM! :laugh::beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Getting my ECU back today. I'll be the FIRST 2012+ owner to throw a belt at 7200RPMs sometime tomorrow. :beer:
> 
> Pete at IE has got the rev limiter increased, gentlemen. BUY SOME SRIs!


Yeah let us know when do do throw one. Ive been in the 68-7200 rpm often and havnt thrown one yet in my 08. *shrug* Is it a tensionor a pulley (or both) issue if you do throw one?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah let us know when do do throw one. Ive been in the 68-7200 rpm often and havnt thrown one yet in my 08. *shrug* Is it a tensionor a pulley (or both) issue if you do throw one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Apparently a limit of 7200RPM is doesn't happen very often --it's 7500RPM that has problems. My current limiter is 7200RPM so I may never throw one.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Had new tires mount and balanced along with a friendlier alignment for autocross.
> 
> 
> COME AT ME DOM! :laugh::beer:


i see you Joe :sly: competition is on! :laugh:


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Apparently a limit of 7200RPM is doesn't happen very often --it's 7500RPM that has problems. My current limiter is 7200RPM so I may never throw one.


It's hard to tell when driving, but I'm fairly certain mine goes up to 7500. I don't take it there for more than a second at a time, but have never thrown a belt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> ... I'll be the FIRST 2012+ owner to throw a belt at 7200RPMs sometime tomorrow. ...





Cherb32 said:


> Yeah let us know when do do throw one. Ive been in the 68-7200 rpm often and havnt thrown one yet in my 08. ...





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Apparently a limit of 7200RPM is doesn't happen very often --it's 7500RPM that has problems. ...


My 2.5l was n/a with SRI and then turbo with SRI and I never slipped a belt. 
Mind you, that car touched 7500rpm every single day.

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

IDK my first pull to redline the other day killed a belt. But the car definitely pulls hard to redline.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Been revving to 7400 for months and haven't thrown a belt yet, luckily?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually think most people are fine some are just unlucky :/


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm on day 3 of trying to explain to this german parts recycler that EU -> US purchases are VAT exempt, and that he doesn't need my nonexistent VAT ID to send an invoice with the 20% excluded. can't a guy just pay for a drivetrain already? :banghead:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> i'm on day 3 of trying to explain to this german parts recycler that EU -> US purchases are VAT exempt, and that he doesn't need my nonexistent VAT ID to send an invoice with the 20% excluded. can't a guy just pay for a drivetrain already? :banghead:


that sounds like lots of fun lol


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

dub_life91 said:


> that sounds like lots of fun lol


oh it is. never have trouble with the little stuff, but the big ticket items always turn into a headache. all i need is this guy's diff, a trans that's been a whole 'nother headache to get shipped, and an alu subframe from canada before 4motion time commences. ideally it would be nice to get that in before the snow hits. trying to be smart and bang out supporting mods before starting up any turbo talk.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

My LSD arrived and my sub shipped.

Jeez, that sounds so dirty...


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> My LSD arrived and my sub shipped.
> 
> Jeez, that sounds so dirty...


giggity goo

i stared at my cel while at a stoplight....i hate my cel but at least i know my engine is there and working haha:laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Got my knifed crank in today!!!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Got my knifed crank in today!!!


nice! who'd you have do the work? very curious to see how it impacts your idle, since i'm trying to bridge all the big fun/big number/daily driver gaps at once. might just bite the bullet and go the TT-RS crank route to make clutch/flywheel kit purchasing easy (0A6 trans content below) but christ if that isn't a costly commitment.

for my own news, i just settled up for an MQ500 (0A6) trans and angle drive from across the pond, and finally waiting for my gen4 haldex invoice now that they understand the whole VAT thing. tossed in a euro hitch with all the electrical trimmings so i can tow track rubber &etc, since my hatch will be permanently stuffed half full with awic/meth/carputer/etc  

rear spindles/hubs, propshaft, gas tank, and abs pump came yesterday, so aside from clutch and lsd down the road my 4mo swap list is down to the weld-in propshaft brackets and a subframe... and a decent nibbler. screw oem floorpan. :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> nice! who'd you have do the work? very curious to see how it impacts your idle, since i'm trying to bridge all the big fun/big number/daily driver gaps at once. might just bite the bullet and go the TT-RS crank route to make clutch/flywheel kit purchasing easy (0A6 trans content below) but christ if that isn't a costly commitment.
> 
> for my own news, i just settled up for an MQ500 (0A6) trans and angle drive from across the pond, and finally waiting for my gen4 haldex invoice now that they understand the whole VAT thing. tossed in a euro hitch with all the electrical trimmings so i can tow track rubber &etc, since my hatch will be permanently stuffed half full with awic/meth/carputer/etc
> 
> rear spindles/hubs, propshaft, gas tank, and abs pump came yesterday, so aside from clutch and lsd down the road my 4mo swap list is down to the weld-in propshaft brackets and a subframe... and a decent nibbler. screw oem floorpan. :beer:


The TTRS crank is stronger than the cast crank I bought knifed from [email protected] I'm not exactly sure who did the knifing, but Pat vouched for it and cast will be fine with my power goals (350-400ish). 

That said, I thought a Golf R clutch worked with an AWD trans because it's 6-bolt.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That said, I thought a Golf R clutch worked with an AWD trans because it's 6-bolt.


Golf R clutch kits are the same as MK5 FSI clutch kits. Same kit fits B6 Passats and A3's too. There is no difference in getting a Golf R or GTI kit as both use a 6 bolt flywheel. Only the TSI kit uses 8 bolts.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Golf R clutch kits are the same as MK5 FSI clutch kits. Same kit fits B6 Passats and A3's too. There is no difference in getting a Golf R or GTI kit as both use a 6 bolt flywheel. Only the TSI kit uses 8 bolts.


When I finally got AWD, I'll be aiming for like APR Stage 1 TTRS power levels but with a much faster spool time (11.5:1 comp) so I'll have a lot more torque than a TTRS --I'm thinking I'd like a twin-disc kit when that happens and I don't know if you can get those for a 6-bolt.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes you can. Clutchmaster has one. Can use one for an fsi


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Went out in a 40+ car caravan last night









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Replaced my driver side mirror assembly. The inner metal structure had corroded away to nothing but white dust and it was about to fall off!

Then I washed it! :laugh:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The TTRS crank is stronger than the cast crank I bought knifed from [email protected] I'm not exactly sure who did the knifing, but Pat vouched for it and cast will be fine with my power goals (350-400ish).
> 
> That said, I thought a Golf R clutch worked with an AWD trans because it's 6-bolt.


not all AWD gearbox options are apples to apples, 0A6 trans has a new spline. the upgraded crank would make a complete clutch kit a direct swap, as all the important bits would match the TTRS.
I've got a forged 6-bolt, but bluewater was even shearing ARP hardware running a 6-bolt on the mad rabbit. IE's got friction shims for that now, but yikes. i'll probably skip the knifing since I still want to DD, but if your idle doesn't get shaky then i might give it a second thought.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

well my fiances dad fabricated a maf insert for my p-flo to get rid of the cel. doing a run to madison this weekend so we will see if it goes off on its own or if i need to get it cleared and try like that:beer:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15346575792" title="image by Liam Walsh, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3876/15346575792_484d8bded8_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15346882925" title="image by Liam Walsh, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3927/15346882925_a3f5168c82_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> not all AWD gearbox options are apples to apples, 0A6 trans has a new spline. the upgraded crank would make a complete clutch kit a direct swap, as all the important bits would match the TTRS.
> I've got a forged 6-bolt, but bluewater was even shearing ARP hardware running a 6-bolt on the mad rabbit. IE's got friction shims for that now, but yikes. i'll probably skip the knifing since I still want to DD, but if your idle doesn't get shaky then i might give it a second thought.


I DD my car too, so I'll be hella annoyed if this thing starts shaking from my new crank. I'm cool with some increase in NVH, but I'm not interested in DDing a monster. I'm too 30 for that ****.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Drove though enough water it was damn near coming through the doors. Even some smaller trucks were flooding out but my lifted Golf 2.5L took it like a champ and asked for more. 

Two things to say about it:

(1) I LOVE my tires Goodyear Eagle GTs are the best all seasons I've ever seen at cutting water.

(2) Now I kinda want a snorkel.


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Drove though enough water it was damn near coming through the doors. Even some smaller trucks were flooding out but my lifted Golf 2.5L took it like a champ and asked for more.
> 
> Two things to say about it:
> 
> ...


I second on the goodyears. ..best all seasons by far. I've had them on 3 different cars and all have performed flawlessly

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

No complaints about my Conti DWS's. Drove down I95 doin about 90 in heavy rain and never once came close to hydroplaning. There was alot of water on the road too.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Picked up a special intake this weekend at h2o to go along with eurojet intake manifold I have sitting in the "to be installed bin."

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Found a guy who has a 1.8T 02J-B R&P for my short ratio gearbox!!!


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Picked her up from the shop.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

2.5_Twizz said:


> Picked her up from the shop.


Nice! I rarely see any blue ones

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks. Funny part is there's a guy right down the road from me that has the same color.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ha!..yeah red, blue and green ones arent common here in CA. Its uaually white, silver or black mostly.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

happy car day.

got 420 miles to the tank, or 29.8 MPG. 

i enjoy driving this thing.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Got a quote of $3-4K from BWP to build my high comp motor. It'll probably have to wait until I return from Copenhagen in 2015. My custom ratio gearbox will just have to hold me over


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I sold my 2012 slushbox 2.5L. Seeing it leave the driveway without me was kinda tough. 
*BUT*, this will clear the deck for my 2013 2.5L.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

That's awesome thygreyt, were you trying (hypermilling) or is this the new norm?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> happy car day.
> 
> got 420 miles to the tank, or 29.8 MPG.
> 
> i enjoy driving this thing.


How the hell...... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

Just recently we completed the exhaust/exhaust header + downpipe (Magnaflow/Evolution Tuning A6203), street/track suspension (KW V3 Coilovers/Tyrol Sport Front-Rear Deadset Kit) and BBK upgrade (Forge Motorsport/Hawk Performance).

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbt-tuned


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

RBT-Tuned said:


> Just recently we completed the exhaust/exhaust header + downpipe (Magnaflow/Evolution Tuning A6203), street/track suspension (KW V3 Coilovers/Tyrol Sport Front-Rear Deadset Kit) and BBK upgrade (Forge Motorsport/Hawk Performance).
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbt-tuned


Nice! I have the evolution as well and debating on doing the magnaflow or the tsudo downpipe...any sound clips?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Nice! I have the evolution as well and debating on doing the magnaflow or the tsudo downpipe...any sound clips?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Anyone saying a Tauedo sounds like anything but raspy ass **** is lying to you. On the stock exhaust it's not as bad, but with a proper 2.5"/3" aftermarket setup, it's atrocious.

Additionally, the Tsuedo I bought needed filing down in the O2 bungs because the welds were so poorly done that there was additional material in the threads!

Trash all the way around --but it's cheap enough to be worthwhile as a starting point for custom high flow cat if you don't want to cut up your factory part (low mileage OEM cats sell for a pretty penny used to kids in Cali)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Anyone saying a Tauedo sounds like anything but raspy ass **** is lying to you. On the stock exhaust it's not as bad, but with a proper 2.5"/3" aftermarket setup, it's atrocious.
> 
> Additionally, the Tsuedo I bought needed filing down in the O2 bungs because the welds were so poorly done that there was additional material in the threads!
> 
> Trash all the way around --but it's cheap enough to be worthwhile as a starting point for custom high flow cat if you don't want to cut up your factory part (low mileage OEM cats sell for a pretty penny used to kids in Cali)


Lol...wow..so I guess I will be going with magnaflow. It sucks that there are so many sh*tty products out there but I guess you get what you pay for. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Lol...wow..so I guess I will be going with magnaflow. It sucks that there are so many sh*tty products out there but I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Have you considered another high flow cat or test pipe from a smaller company like USP or RAI?

OR --think about getting a MK5 *TSI* GTI catback and a custom high flow cat + custom front res delete pipe (should be 18") --it'll sound like pure, unadulterated sex, and it'll still be tame enough you can cruise on the highway without much road noise.

A lot of guys don't like ceramic, but they produce a slightly softer, smoother tone than a metallic which will get raspy. Additionally, when a ceramic cat fails, it blows out the tailpipe as opposed too clogging up like a metallic part does.

I have a factory MK6 GTI catback with a hollowed out suitcase (give it that sexy grunt when I'm stepping into gear and definitely improved flow) with a short (18") non resonated pipe I used to link the cat to the catback since it's shorter than a 2.5L catback. When I turbo, I'll probably get a 42DD high flow resonator just to get some of the exhaust growl back that you inherently lose with a snail.

My car is pretty quiet on the highway even without music, but I sure get asked if I have a VR6 swap a lot....and I make guys driving LSx muscle jealous of the sexy sound my car makes as I slip into first.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Have you considered another high flow cat or test pipe from a smaller company like USP or RAI?
> 
> OR --think about getting a MK5 *TSI* GTI catback and a custom high flow cat + custom front res delete pipe (should be 18") --it'll sound like pure, unadulterated sex, and it'll still be tame enough you can cruise on the highway without much road noise.
> 
> ...


Hmm I havnt really looked into it much. Currently im just running the stock downpipe and cat with a eurojet catback but I am starting to look into other options since I too will be boosting my car. I really need to move out of California...smh. Its so [email protected] hard to get smogged here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Hmm I havnt really looked into it much. Currently im just running the stock downpipe and cat with a eurojet catback but I am starting to look into other options since I too will be boosting my car. I really need to move out of California...smh. Its so [email protected] hard to get smogged here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


California's clean air laws rub me the wrong way too. There are several ways to have clean air laws that wouldn't prevent us from modding cars, but the way Cali did it sure feels more like it's about selling new _domestic_ cars than anything related to clean air.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> California's clean air laws rub me the wrong way too. There are several ways to have clean air laws that wouldn't prevent us from modding cars, but the way Cali did it sure feels more like it's about selling new _domestic_ cars than anything related to clean air.


Man youre telling me. I wish there was a "modded" fee I could pay the DMV or something rather than putting the car back to stock just for a quick smog. But yeah I agree, they are pushing for people to buy the newer cars and get rid of the older ones which is BS. Between smog and gun laws with the added cost of living here.. Im just about ready to leave. 

Sidenote: CEL came on again today..back to the vagcom.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> How the hell......
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


careful driving... and after some measuring it was 430 miles.. so +30 mpg.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> careful driving... and after some measuring it was 430 miles.. so +30 mpg.


Man...wish I could get that. Maybe I need lighter shoes lol 😆

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep. I lose a ton of MPG's just switching from OEM 15" to my 18" snowflakes.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> Yep. I lose a ton of MPG's just switching from OEM 15" to my 18" snowflakes.


When I finally get around to an AWD swap, I'll use the giant GLI 6th or a huge TDI 6th --who cares if I have to shift to pass?

It's also why I'm shopping for a massive TDI 5th for my close ratio 5MT project.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When I finally get around to an AWD swap, I'll use the giant GLI 6th or a huge TDI 6th --who cares if I have to shift to pass?
> 
> It's also why I'm shopping for a massive TDI 5th for my close ratio 5MT project.


I'm just hoping I can afford a cheap enough 6sp swap when I finally need a clutch, at 116k and still good.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> I'm just hoping I can afford a cheap enough 6sp swap when I finally need a clutch, at 116k and still good.


The Vortex classifieds have treated me well.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The Vortex classifieds have treated me well.


I second this!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When I finally get around to an AWD swap, I'll use the giant GLI 6th or a huge TDI 6th --who cares if I have to shift to pass?
> 
> It's also why I'm shopping for a massive TDI 5th for my close ratio 5MT project.


0.622 big enough for you? or you thinking even bigger??

http://shopping.boraparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_28_138_231&products_id=699



Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

034 RSB installed and went back to the stock FSB. I'm really liking it. Turn in is snappier and I can handle potholes/dirt roads/rallyX like a boss since I've got a smaller front bar again.



gugu1981 said:


> 0.622 big enough for you? or you thinking even bigger??
> 
> http://shopping.boraparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_28_138_231&products_id=699
> 
> ...


I'd like to go aftermarket large --I'm using an EHA R&P so I'm going to have tighter ratios than anything but a 2.slow. I'll need a massive 5th to get above 25ish highway.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

So, under hard acceleration the front end gets loose, and it feels almost like its lifting up --I've got tighter steering at lower RPMs and looser steering at higher RPMs.

I've got an SRI --is this what blown mounts feel like?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So, under hard acceleration the front end gets loose, and it feels almost like its lifting up --I've got tighter steering at lower RPMs and looser steering at higher RPMs.
> 
> I've got an SRI --is this what blown mounts feel like?


Have you heard it clunk at higher rpms when letting off the gas? Mine was so bad I could feel/hear the mount bottom out.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well...
At least the cops thought I had a cool ride.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Well...
> At least the cops thought I had a cool ride.


That sucks Sam. Sorry to see that.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

ouch, looks a lot like mine, except on the opposite side. mine's United Gray also. On the positive side, it looks like the damage is very localized. Bumper, fog, and headlight. It doesn't even look like the headlight suppoer nor the bumper skin support underneath is damaged.

Peter



PS: With RRR's front bumper damaged too, maybe we can do a group buy


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> ouch, looks a lot like mine, except on the opposite side. mine's United Gray also. On the positive side, it looks like the damage is very localized. Bumper, fog, and headlight. It doesn't even look like the headlight suppoer nor the bumper skin support underneath is damaged.
> 
> Peter
> 
> PS: With RRR's front bumper damaged too, maybe we can do a group buy


I wonder how hard it will be to get a Golf R bumper installed threw my insurance?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I wonder how hard it will be to get a Golf R bumper installed threw my insurance?


Headlamps are $200 at the stealer or $500 for Ed's, the bumper I'm looking at is a Euro R --$600 shipped w/ just the lower grilles (no LEDs b/c WRC and GRC Polos have LED lamp housings not LED bumpers). Going Euro means no side markers and that's cheaper. The lower spoiler is like $125.

A BFI Euro kit is $775 shipped, so a Euro OEM setup is effectively the same price.

If you get new lamp housings, go with Ed's and keep your halogens. I'm running Osram Rallye lamps so screw HIDs. My halogens are significantly brighter and no cops around here cares that my lights aren't DOT --when they were I couldn't see deer at 80MHP (the speed limit on rural TX highways). DOT lamps can get you killed out here.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Headlamps are $200 at the stealer or $500 for Ed's, the bumper I'm looking at is a Euro R --$600 shipped w/ just the lower grilles (no LEDs b/c WRC and GRC Polos have LED lamp housings not LED bumpers). Going Euro means no side markers and that's cheaper. The lower spoiler is like $125.
> 
> A BFI Euro kit is $775 shipped, so a Euro OEM setup is effectively the same price.
> 
> If you get new lamp housings, go with Ed's and keep your halogens. I'm running Osram Rallye lamps so screw HIDs. My halogens are significantly brighter and no cops around here cares that my lights aren't DOT --when they were I couldn't see deer at 80MHP (the speed limit on rural TX highways). DOT lamps can get you killed out here.


do you have pictures of your headlight setup?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dub_life91 said:


> do you have pictures of your headlight setup?


No, and I don't have Ed's reps yet either. Right now I've got factory halogens with Osram Rallye lamps because I want a wider throw than projector housings.

When I live in a larger city again or I have another car to DD, I'll get Ed's reps, but for now I'm keeping the OEM halogen housings to spot said deer.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> No, and I don't have Ed's reps yet either. Right now I've got factory halogens with Osram Rallye lamps because I want a wider throw than projector housings.
> 
> When I live in a larger city again or I have another car to DD, I'll get Ed's reps, but for now I'm keeping the OEM halogen housings to spot said deer.


good call on the deer part:thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Drove it and rolled over 135k. Getting the itch to buy a new car, but not sure if I want the added complication of a TDI or TSI. May think about adding a second 2.5 to the stable next year. Gas mileage doesn't compare, but the simplicity somewhat outweighs that.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

MK5CNY said:


> I'm just hoping I can afford a cheap enough 6sp swap when I finally need a clutch, at 116k and still good.


Why do you want the GTI 6MT? The only benefit is stronger internals with a slightly lower rpm on the highway. I would recommend the TDI 5th gear. I have the .717 and I enjoy it. If I could do it again, I would probably go one or two steps lower but not lower than the 0.700 ratio. I am between 400-600 rpm lower at cruise and ~+3 or so mpg. So the best I have seen is 34mpg recorded in fuelly when everything on my 06 was new including the intake. Now i see between 30 and 32 depending on my speed.

Here is some tranny info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?642917-02a-O2A-Gearing-Gear-ratios-Prices-and-other-helpful-hints

As per Benltey, the ratio in top gear on the 0A4 (GQQ) TDI trans is 2.606, 0A4 (HGR) 2.5L trans is 2.805 and the 02Q 6Spd trans is 2.862.




gugu1981 said:


> 0.622 big enough for you? or you thinking even bigger??
> 
> http://shopping.boraparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_28_138_231&products_id=699
> 
> ...



0.622 would probably put you at 2000 rpm on the interstate.... and would be able to get into 5th gear until 45mph lol 

Not a bad guess, quick calculation says with 0.622 5th gear keeping the 0A4 final drive, you'll be at 2126RPM cruising at 70 mp and at 35MPH you'd be at 1063 RPM, 45MPH you'd be at 1366 RPM.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just ordered some 27.6" winter rubber to shove up underneath a Golf with only about a 0.5" lift.

...I need my fenders/rear quarters pulled something feirce NOW so that I don't trash my fenders and rear quarters when I get these on the car. It's going to be a nasty looking setup and I'll get up off the ground more, so I'm going to play more in the dirt.


----------



## djens33 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got my BSH intake put on last night and a unitronic stage 2 tune done as well. Car sounds great with my custom 3" exhaust, now to just get the test pipe fab'd and installed. Next up C2 SRI and probably a switch to a UM tune.


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

Not a mod but I held a photoshoot this weekend in my city. What do you guys think? Made this quickly after our photo meet yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kcF32xK2Fc

Mine is the black MK5 Jetta seen in a few shots. Just want to see what everyone thinks. My first real attempt at hosting and doing something like this!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

took a trip from southern California to Mammoth lakes over the weekend. The trip is about 330 miles one way. We also drove around the area sight seeing. Total distance driven was 830 miles, and it took 27.32 gallons of gas. Averaging out to 30.38mpg! This is with 2 adults and 2 kids in the car, plus a trunk filled to the brim with luggage. I'm also running 235/45/17. Average speed on the way there (per GPS) is roughly 78, average speed on the return trip is roughly 75. No average recorded while driving around the area.

Car's a 2010 golf with the shorter gearing, plus the wider and bigger wheel/tires, i'm quite pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

About to start a thread for selling off parts for the all motor build that isn't going to happen now that I'm selling the car and moving across the Atlantic. I think that's my only regret about moving to Denmark too --this is such a great little car.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> About to start a thread for selling off parts for the all motor build that isn't going to happen now that I'm selling the car and moving across the Atlantic. I think that's my only regret about moving to Denmark too --this is such a great little car.


Got anything I may need?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Got anything I may need?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I've got some fun go-fast toys I'll be selling for sure --factory Rocco R RSB, Knifed crank, high comp guts, a MK6 GTI catback, w/ MK6 GTI rear valence and maybe an LSD (though I might well still toss that into the car so I fell better about selling the car to my mother if it's got a proper diff --my mom taught me to race but this will be her DD).

Also have a roof rack w/ two barracuda racks that I'll be selling as well as a Saris Bones 2 --MAYBE the stereo, but probably not since my mother will actually want that. I will have a MK6 GTI steering wheel coming up too.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Hey, I'll take that diff, if it fits my 0a4. :thumbup:

Gotta ask... Why are you moving so far away?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

granth said:


> Hey, I'll take that diff, if it fits my 0a4. :thumbup:
> 
> Gotta ask... Why are you moving so far away?


Yes, it's for an 0A4.

If I do wind up selling the diff --I'll let you know. That'll be up to the buyer of the car (my mother) --she may want the car re-geared. She's insisting I ditch the under drive pulley to smooth out the ride but I think once she drives this SRI's 2.5L without one, she'll want it regard.

BTW I'm moving to Denmark because I've been offered a teaching position and the opportunity to get a DSJ (it's a PhD in law, so I can teach in law schools too) at the University of Copenhagen. I'm a cross cultural legal experts of sorts called a legal anthropologist --and I do a particular type of research that's really in politically in the EU right now that Texan politicians aren't too fond of because they think there's something inherently liberal about what we do. (BTW they're totally wrong --there's an entire group of legal anthropologists who work in the corporate world, and people like me train them to be able to legal and cultural work in multiple countries like the US and Mexico so their employers make lots of money doing international business..... but what can you expect from a politician? If they knew anything useful they'd be doing that instead of telling me how to do a job they can't do...).


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got my car tuned.
Thanks goes to Jeff and Fred the tune is amazing, and Edmund for organizing the local group buy. You guys rock!

IE SRI + UM tune = A lot of fun!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

finished paint last weekend. got the car back together this weekend. Now to finish the R32 grille and route the exhaust


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

New (to me) radio, Sirius-ly!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

400 miles on a single tank today with a little left to spare. I don't think the car ever did that stock [email protected] is a damn god.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I've done 429 miles all OEM, hyper milling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Took out the CAI and put the short ram back on. Cleaned the MAP sensor since it was causing a CEL and did a quick wipedown...cleared codes.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> I've done 429 miles all OEM, hyper milling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i've past 470 miles with my 2009 before. all shifts under 2k and i think i kept it under 60mph on the highways (may have been 55mph).


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

MK5CNY said:


> I've done 429 miles all OEM, hyper milling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 245s and a roof rack.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

put on a eurojet cat back exhaust. sounds nice when i get on the throttle. :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Got my VCDS cable today. All stoked so I ran a scan and got this sweet fault:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 T HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V  G 9653 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8210177
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3A7B1D1375E726F161F-806F

1 Fault Found:
000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake) 
P0011 - 004 - Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 219258 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:12:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1565 /min
Load: 44.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 30.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just for ****s and grins did this as well to see what cam timing was up to:

Address 01: Engine (07K 906 032 T)

17:03:18 Group 093
640 /min Engine Speed 
-5.0°KW Angle Deviation 
3.5°KW Minimal Adaptation Angle
2.5°KW Maximum Adaptation Angle

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Car runs fine but has a bit of a rough idle. No CEL. Timing seems off based on the readings but info I have found so far is somewhat limited. Trying to find some more details on what exactly is acceptable and research this fault a little more.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Battery light came on and the car gave me the overheating alert --popped the hood and guess what wasn't there anymore?


...need a tensioner fix...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Were you driving enthusiastically?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Battery light came on and the car gave me the overheating alert --popped the hood and guess what wasn't there anymore?
> 
> 
> ...need a tensioner fix...


Are you running a ttrs crank pulley?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> Are you running a ttrs crank pulley?


 Will be on Friday. A TTRS tensioner alone wasn't sufficient.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will be on Friday. A TTRS tensioner alone wasn't sufficient.


A few people recommended the pulley as a fix for the belt problem, let us know if it helps. Also apparently fluidampr is making something for us, which is why I have been putting off the TTRS pulley.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> A few people recommended the pulley as a fix for the belt problem, let us know if it helps. Also apparently fluidampr is making something for us, which is why I have been putting off the TTRS pulley.


That fluidampyr will supposedly be part of a pretty major 6 rib single plain conversion if it ever happens since Issam can't find a place to source a dual clutch compressor pulley or something like that. Issam has been talking about it for a while along with a Rotrex. I don't know if it will ever happen.

Anyways, there doesn't seem to be this problem on TTRSes and they share everything with us on the top belt --only three parts we don't already have are the crank pulley, lower tensioner, and lower belt.

Hopefully it all works out. This will be a $450 solution that will make the car run smoother anyways. Pete suggested it to me and I've been planning it for a while.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Spent an hour or so trying to sling a belt with a TTRS pulley setup. It's still there and all I did was have a good time and waste a bit of gas. Another upside is the car feels like it idles smoother --I was coming from an under drive pulley but this feels even smoother than stock 2.5Ls do.


There is a downside to this mode though --that pulley weighs more and you lose some throttle response. I'll gain it back with a lighter flywheel but for now it's a bit slower than it was before.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Blue Motion Euro bumper arrived. 











Sent from my iPad


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Threw on my Boxster brakes to test fit. Yes, I know the bleeders and crossovers need to be swapped. :beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

My auto body guy got sick & had to go to the hospital.
No paint for the bumper


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> My auto body guy got sick & had to go to the hospital.
> No paint for the bumper


Damn --here's to his health.


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

*2009 jetta Wolfsburg*

Hello all. I am in need of a front strut spring on my wife's Jetta. I've looked at a few strut assemblies online, but they don't have the sway bar connection on them. Can anyone point me in the right direction where to find one? And possibly a part number? I have a picture of the current strut, but cant figure out how to attach it. Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

VWVinnie said:


> Hello all. I am in need of a front strut spring on my wife's Jetta. I've looked at a few strut assemblies online, but they don't have the sway bar connection on them. Can anyone point me in the right direction where to find one? And possibly a part number? I have a picture of the current strut, but cant figure out how to attach it. Much appreciated, thanks!


I found the part number on the strut. It's 1T0 413 031 G G
It looks like when the spring broke it tore up the bearing housing at the top of the strut. So I am looking for the whole assembly including the spring. Any ideas on where to get the best deal on one? Thanks


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

talk to Paul at Deutsche Auto Parts or Keffer VW


----------



## VWVinnie (Jan 22, 2014)

HollisJoy said:


> talk to Paul at Deutsche Auto Parts or Keffer VW


Thank you very much!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> Threw on my Boxster brakes to test fit. Yes, I know the bleeders and crossovers need to be swapped. :beer:


Hey does anybody know if this brake kit would fit in the factory 16" wheels even if I had to use a lot a wheel spacing to get it done?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey does anybody know if this brake kit would fit in the factory 16" wheels even if I had to use a lot a wheel spacing to get it done?


To my knowledge it does. I think one of the local guys had these brakes and 16 inch snows.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey does anybody know if this brake kit would fit in the factory 16" wheels even if I had to use a lot a wheel spacing to get it done?



There's a template floating around on MK5 and MK6 forums. Might need a spacer.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

They'll fit 16" wheels but you'll need a pretty decent spacer. I believe 20-25mm


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Picked it up from some suspension work (poly bushings, camber plates), and an alignment. Installed a Unibrace UB and RB, and went for a test drive… front end feels like it's locked into a set of rails, and the rear occasionally tries to pass if pushed hard enough.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

MK5 GTI cat back inbound. I'm going back to a stock exterior look in hopes of having my car messed with less.

That means one of you is about to get a damn steal on my OE MK6 GTI exhaust conversion :beer:


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Had a door ding on the rear quarter panel repaired by a paintless dent removal guy. Came out great, but he had to drill a hole in the door jam to acess it (2 door car here). The hole was plugged up with a plastic plug and some silicone. After the fact I realized the door latch could probably have been removed instead of drilling a hole. Oh well, I'll bring that up if I ever get a ding on the other side!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Rolled into Bangor from Philadelphia through the VT mountains with a pit stop to see family at Yale --got 512 on that tank cruising at 60 most of the way through snowey mountains. I've only busted 400 a few times so busting 500 with a little to spare is pretty impressive.

I've put around 4000 miles on this motor in the past three weeks driving through 30 or so states this far and I gotta say that it's taking it like a champ --my only complaint is that north of the Mason-Dixon the speed limits are so damn low EVERYONE ignores them. It feels like playing press your luck since there's state troopers everywhere.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Prep for WiTW 2015 in April.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

darkorb said:


>


sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

Said goodbye to mine today.  I'm going to miss the my 2.5. Put a lot of sweat into getting her into shape and had big plans for the summer.

Im moving into a 1.8t now, but will still hover around the 2.5L forums and check out my DIY to help answer any questions. Gonna miss you guys.

This isn't the end though. I'll be back in a 2.5 soon enough. Consider this my "break."


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

the snake 87 said:


> Said goodbye to mine today.  I'm going to miss the my 2.5. Put a lot of sweat into getting her into shape and had big plans for the summer.
> 
> Im moving into a 1.8t now, but will still hover around the 2.5L forums and check out my DIY to help answer any questions. Gonna miss you guys.
> 
> ...


Bummer dude, it always sucks to see pictures like that one, but we're glad you're ok.

I just did a simple cabin filter change before my wife heads out on a short day-trip. I don't remember the last time I changed it out, and you could tell. Oh yeah, and I vacuumed the passenger side floor :facepalm:


----------



## vbora01 (Nov 17, 2009)

Changing the transmission fluid in my parents 09G transmissions in their 2005.5 and 2010 Jettas. Dad's 2010 has 55k miles on it so it's 15k past its 40k interval but I'm not alarmed since 30k of those miles were highway. Mom's 2005.5 was at 130k miles... and this is the first time it's ever been changed :banghead:. Unfortunately, her car is becoming a ticking time bomb for all the early gremlins of a MKV 2.5. But, I'm thankful it's made it this far and is still drivable. :thumbup:

Was able to do the ATF changes on the cheap. Used Mobil 1 3309 fluid made for Aisan transmission ordered off of Amazon, then two OE manufacturer filter kits from FCPEuro, and crush washers from the dealer. It's a good thing I did my research on the 09G transmission, because it would have been a horrible waste of money to get OE fluid that they charge $15-25 a liter . Rest assured, the 3309 bottle has the OE VAG part number on it for the fluid.


----------



## Sholksmagen (Jan 28, 2014)

vbora01 said:


> Changing the transmission fluid in my parents 09G transmissions in their 2005.5 and 2010 Jettas. Dad's 2010 has 55k miles on it so it's 15k past its 40k interval but I'm not alarmed since 30k of those miles were highway. Mom's 2005.5 was at 130k miles... and this is the first time it's ever been changed :banghead:. Unfortunately, her car is becoming a ticking time bomb for all the early gremlins of a MKV 2.5. But, I'm thankful it's made it this far and is still drivable. :thumbup:
> 
> Was able to do the ATF changes on the cheap. Used Mobil 1 3309 fluid made for Aisan transmission ordered off of Amazon, then two OE manufacturer filter kits from FCPEuro, and crush washers from the dealer. It's a good thing I did my research on the 09G transmission, because it would have been a horrible waste of money to get OE fluid that they charge $15-25 a liter . Rest assured, the 3309 bottle has the OE VAG part number on it for the fluid.


How much did you end up spending per transmission? When my 2.5 rolled up to 50K (the recommended interval for fluid changes on Mk6s) I looked at doing a DIY, but buying OEM fluid would have run me ~$200 for fluid and filter. I decided to check into the dealership to see how much they would charge for a fluid change. They gave me an estimate of ~$250. I gladly payed the difference of $50 in order to not mess with fluid temperatures, working on it myself, and the piece of mind that a reputable shop took care of it and would be responsible if any issues arose as a result. I can understand doing a DIY if the dealership quotes a ridiculous sum, but in my case it was a very, very reasonable price, so it might be worth double-checking dealer prices in the future.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Any JWS3309 or Toyota T-IV fluid will work fine with the Aisin made 09G transmission that calls for fluid part # G 055 025 A2. 
Mobil 3309 is one of the less expensive options and is easy to find. The Aisin branded fluid is even less expensive!

I've used a BLAUPARTS service kit with Ravenol fluid in the past: http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1014-E
The fluid is not as inexpensive as the Mobil or Aisin fluid, but the kit as a whole is affordable and the source is credible.

One thing to note -- if you have a 2010+ 09G it calls for fluid part # G 055 *540* A2 which is not compatible with the fluid used in earlier 09G transmissions. 
You'll want to check your trans code to verify what it calls for.


----------



## vbora01 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sholksmagen said:


> How much did you end up spending per transmission? When my 2.5 rolled up to 50K (the recommended interval for fluid changes on Mk6s) I looked at doing a DIY, but buying OEM fluid would have run me ~$200 for fluid and filter. I decided to check into the dealership to see how much they would charge for a fluid change. They gave me an estimate of ~$250. I gladly payed the difference of $50 in order to not mess with fluid temperatures, working on it myself, and the piece of mind that a reputable shop took care of it and would be responsible if any issues arose as a result. I can understand doing a DIY if the dealership quotes a ridiculous sum, but in my case it was a very, very reasonable price, so it might be worth double-checking dealer prices in the future.


Bought a 12 pack case of Mobil 1 3309 from Amazon for $68.85 (have prime but was taxed so $70.)


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLKXW9O/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1420869120&sr=8-1

Two filter kits from FCPEuro + econo shipping: $27.21 (was only $11.11 two weeks ago.)

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/volkswagen-vw-auto-trans-filter-kit-crp-09g398009a

Transmission filler for 09G: $21.03 (shipping was $9!!)

http://www.autotoolworld.com/Mityvac-MVA585-VW-ATF-Refill-Adapter-10-x-10-Thread_p_151141.html

Two crush washers for drain hole from dealer: $8 (very pricey IMO)

And finally a fluid pump from Wally World: $8 or so

All in all about $135 for both with enough fluid for another change and I'll have the tools next go around. If you divy up the quantities and subtract tool and shipping costs, it was around $35 a car (5.83 per quart, $11.11 for the filter.)

I think I did pretty well...  that took an hour of searching parts websites. The advantage of DIY is cost savings and getting hands on experience with the work. Some see a disadvantage being time, but its certainly worth it IMO.

Admittedly, I do own a VAGCOM and am capable of monitoring temperatures and such to ensure a super accurate fill. However, I took a shortcut and just filled with what quantity came out. Some might disagree with that, but both cars show no signs of low/incorrect fluid behavior. I drained approximately 3.5 quarts out of each transmission, so that's what went back in plus a slight amount of extra. Shortcuts and car maintenance aren't always synonymous though so I might ask my dad to use his friends car lift since its difficult to "level" the car with jack stands.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just finished a 7000 mile and nearly month long road trip. Best vacation of my entire life.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Picked up some daily beater wheels so I can dedicate my MT1's as my intended use. For the track/autocross :beer:

wheels by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed some GTI style side skirts. Got some replica ones since they were so much cheaper. Straight forward install but it was nerve wracking drilling those holes at first.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cleaned out the garage --there's about to be a thread full of parts.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Tire Rack sent the wrong part,

ECS tuning missed their promised shopping date and refused to credit the extra I paid for overnight shipping,

...and so my shop can't finish with the car. There's snow inbound and now I'm walking to work tomorrow. Dammit!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope to have a painted bumper soon.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I had the vacuum pump replaced along with the oil filter mount gasket. Both were leaking. 140k miles.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Trying to work out with gruven which parts I'm sending their way. I'm thinking it'll just be the 2.5L crank , the 2.5T crank, and the water pump --their alternator pulley already fits our cars and all the tensioners and rollers use super light plastic pulleys.

If anyone has a spare A/C compressor sitting around we'll have a full lightweight pulley set soon. If not we'll have three of the four steel available in lightweight billet soon. For SRI owners a lightweight pulley system will be the next nest thing to getting a lightweight flywheel --and a TTRS sized pulley and TTRS tensioner will help not throw belts as much as a factory sized or under drive pulley does.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Finally posted a thread of stuff for sale. Have some nice goodies for good prices.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7110437-Golf-and-GTI-parts-OEM-and-aftermarket


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Trying to work out with gruven which parts I'm sending their way. I'm thinking it'll just be the 2.5L crank , the 2.5T crank, and the water pump --their alternator pulley already fits our cars and all the tensioners and rollers use super light plastic pulleys.
> 
> If anyone has a spare A/C compressor sitting around we'll have a full lightweight pulley set soon. If not we'll have three of the four steel available in lightweight billet soon. For SRI owners a lightweight pulley system will be the next nest thing to getting a lightweight flywheel --and a TTRS sized pulley and TTRS tensioner will help not throw belts as much as a factory sized or under drive pulley does.


i have a spare that i might be willing to send out...what exactly is going on? lightweight pulleys? what about the IE tensioner fix? will gruven parts address that same issue with their own solution?





Also stopped by my local vw euro motor builder and he showed me this beautiful ppt .72 a/r housing for a garret turbo. Was so tempted to purchase one. Would be perfect for the 2.5 imo. Right between the .64 and .82 Hopefully someday in the future I will get one.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

dhenry said:


> i have a spare that i might be willing to send out...what exactly is going on? lightweight pulleys? what about the IE tensioner fix? will gruven parts address that same issue with their own solution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this? I plan on ordering that exact housing. (GTX3076R with PagParts. 72AR housing


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> i have a spare that i might be willing to send out...what exactly is going on? lightweight pulleys? what about the IE tensioner fix? will gruven parts address that same issue with their own solution?


I currently have a TTRS tensioner and crank pulley --solved the problem entirely for me revving to 7500RPM but it's too heavy and slows the car down. SO --Gruven is going to make a lightweight pulley set once they have pulleys in their hands. 

We'll see if I start throwing belts again, but even if there's no way around the heavier crank pulley, having a lighter A/C pulley, a lighter alternator pulley, and a lighter water pump pulley will still be lighter than the factory setup (and won't preclude a lighter flywheel like a lightweight crank pulley does).

BTW this WILL be a production product. We've been needing lighter pulleys for a while.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I hope to have a painted bumper soon.


I can't wait to see what this car looks like once you have the full R-Line kit on it.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Where is this? I plan on ordering that exact housing. (GTX3076R with PagParts. 72AR housing


you know who got the goodies :laugh:

paul at HBmotorwerks :thumbup::thumbup:

that was a custom turbo built for a 1.8t set up.. 3073r gtx turbo. i got super excited when i stopped by to pick up some liqui moly and happened to see that snail peeking out at me.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Making plans for Moar Power.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^ nice sam.. are you going high comp?






Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I currently have a TTRS tensioner and crank pulley --solved the problem entirely for me revving to 7500RPM but it's too heavy and slows the car down. SO --Gruven is going to make a lightweight pulley set once they have pulleys in their hands.
> 
> We'll see if I start throwing belts again, but even if there's no way around the heavier crank pulley, having a lighter A/C pulley, a lighter alternator pulley, and a lighter water pump pulley will still be lighter than the factory setup (and won't preclude a lighter flywheel like a lightweight crank pulley does).
> 
> BTW this WILL be a production product. We've been needing lighter pulleys for a while.


have you seen hanks a/c delete kit that would really free up some weight and allow the motor to rev up


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

dhenry said:


> ^ nice Sam...are you going high comp?


Yes, I just need 1 new piston & rings. I hope to finish before the Wookies in The Woods gathering in April.
I want to show the Wookies what a pissed off lil Ewok sounds like. I'm getting tired of being left behind :laugh: 
Paint for my Euro bumper is happening Feb 9th.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

here goes nothin...


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ :thumbup: sounds great! Have to modify the spare well?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> Yes, I just need 1 new piston & rings. I hope to finish before the Wookies in The Woods gathering in April.
> I want to show the Wookies what a pissed off lil Ewok sounds like. I'm getting tired of being left behind :laugh:
> Paint for my Euro bumper is happening Feb 9th.


I'll have to keep an eye out for you. I'll be at WitW from Thurs-Sun :beer:

To keep with the thread, I took my audio cable and tangerines out of it to put in my rental. :thumbdown:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

dhenry said:


> ^ nice sam.. are you going high comp?
> 
> have you seen hanks a/c delete kit that would really free up some weight and allow the motor to rev up


I need that in my life.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> have you seen hanks a/c delete kit that would really free up some weight and allow the motor to rev up


This just might be something I could actually get away with in Denmark. No way in Hell you'd ever see me do this to anything but a dedicated track car in West Texas or Central Mexico (where I've lived with this car). Hell, I wouldn't even do that to a car that wasn't towed to the track.

I deleted the A/C in an SVT Focus to free up rotational mass for my ITB'd NA track car --just driving to the track in DFW Texas was unbearable.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Ready for Software and exhaust


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally found time to put together a test pipe video http://youtu.be/H-ejMnpcIZg


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful sound. Makes me really appreciate our 2.5s a lot more 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I replaced the spark plugs on my bone stock, one owner, 140.6k mile 2006 Jetta.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> Yes, I just need 1 new piston & rings. I hope to finish before the Wookies in The Woods gathering in April.
> I want to show the Wookies what a pissed off lil Ewok sounds like. I'm getting tired of being left behind :laugh:
> Paint for my Euro bumper is happening Feb 9th.


did you get your rods rifle drilled? and did you get and coatings for the piston like the thermal barrier crown?
i might have to join you guys at witw.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> This just might be something I could actually get away with in Denmark. No way in Hell you'd ever see me do this to anything but a dedicated track car in West Texas or Central Mexico (where I've lived with this car). Hell, I wouldn't even do that to a car that wasn't towed to the track.
> 
> I deleted the A/C in an SVT Focus to free up rotational mass for my ITB'd NA track car --just driving to the track in DFW Texas was unbearable.


so do you need the a/c compressor for gruven or nah. i need some lightweight pulleys and the sooner the better. whats the turn around time looking like?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

dhenry said:


> so do you need the a/c compressor for gruven or nah. i need some lightweight pulleys and the sooner the better. whats the turn around time looking like?


Yes, it's needed. I'm still talking with them about whether or not to send a TTRS crank+tensioner in addition to everything else. I thought this would be a quicker process than it is, but they'll easily be ready before spring. They'll be making billet tensioners too --but those will weigh a little more than the factory parts. They upside though is that the tensioners won't have to be replaced again for at least 200K as opposed to those stock plastic POSes that just break down --and we're still looking at 10+ pounds lost in weight overall.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rifled & skirts are coated, I think. These parts have been around, 1st with F5Racing & then Rabbid Rally Rabbit. Co-Owner of Automobile Day Spa is building a monster 2.5T.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Rifled & skirts are coated, I think. These parts have been around, 1st with F5Racing & then Rabbid Rally Rabbit. Co-Owner of Automobile Day Spa is building a monster 2.5T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those parts only teased me from their box. Jus' sayin' they ain't too whore-ish. I never even took their clothes off


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Those parts only teased me from their box. Jus' sayin' they ain't too whore-ish. I never even took their clothes off


Then why was Lube everywhere? Hummm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Then why was Lube everywhere? Hummm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whatever fedex did I have no control over whatsoever.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

aquino said:


> Ready for Software and exhaust


I think I passed you on william cannon a while back. That looks like a fun setup.:thumbup:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

mldouthi said:


> I think I passed you on william cannon a while back. That looks like a fun setup.:thumbup:


You did. I was pointing your car out to my wife telling her I had seen it on the 'tex. Weird to see you driving around Austin now. Your car looks and sounds great.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Called for quote to install rods and pistons, quoted 3K!


----------



## Maloculo (Feb 28, 2012)

Built an exhaust for the Jetta thats a little bit more race inspired


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

OR8187 said:


> Called for quote to install rods and pistons, quoted 3K!


Too high. BWP wasn't that high for just rods+pistons --there's no good reason anyone should be IMHO.


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

http://youtu.be/H-ejMnpcIZg


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

Changed the spark plugs. 132k miles and this is the first time I've done it myself. I didn't do them at 120k, and I can't remember if I had it done at 80k, so this is either overdue or LONG overdue. I think I found the source of my bad gas mileage (as low as 23-26 mpg). Is that what an exhaust leak from a spark plug looks like on the #3 coil pack? What do y'all think?


----------



## Maloculo (Feb 28, 2012)

I think its the combination of being the hottest cylinder location and some oil weeps/mists from the seal burning on it


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

cjgawriluk said:


> http://youtu.be/H-ejMnpcIZg


That setup doesn't sound bad at all --wouldn't want something so loud on my own car, but it's sounds very nice.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Impatiently waiting for the Paint Guy to finish my Euro bumper 
Hopefully my new bumper will all be glossy & nice before the weekend.
The Allstate insurance adjuster missed a lot when he assessed my damage.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What new mirror caps should I get? Carbon fiber? Matte black? Color matched? Golf R?

I'm leaning to matte black.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What new mirror caps should I get? Carbon fiber? Matte black? Color matched? Golf R?
> 
> I'm leaning to matte black.


i am looking at doing matte black as well. my rabbit is united grey and i have seen another ug rabbit with the black mirror caps and they look really clean:thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I need a fat lip. 
Euro Bumper needs a Euro Lower Lip.
ECS to the rescue!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I need a fat lip.


You really need R skirts to make it all work together --but I really prefer the Votex Spoiler that works better anyways. Painted black on a Golf R or R-Line kitted car, I think it'd look legit WRC-edition in addition to keeping the car more firmly planted even at low speeds.

Also get the blue motion axel cover since you have all the other blue motion underbody stuff now. It'll get you a tad better milage and kill lift when you're in the twisties --since you live so close to the Tail of the Dragon, I think you'd be better off with killing lift under the car and getting a proper spoiler.

Also --get some larger front breaks man. If you're going to be spooling an F25 silly fast with 11.5:1 you're going to need to do everything you can to stay planted.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm going for a complete mash up here.
I'm stealing from GTI, TDI, R, & Blue Motion. 
I'd give my eye teeth for a Scirocco Cup rear spoiler.
I have the full R32 Belly Pan, and a few under belly aero pieces.
My car is dead stable in 45mph crosswinds.
Yes, I need a BBK! Classifieds have a 6 pot BBK for $1500., so tempting
And she is back from the Paint Guy! Too bad I ordered the wrong fog lamps. :banghead:










So shiny!


----------



## twan719 (Jan 31, 2015)

I washed mine (since the last snow storm in NY) and finally took it to the dealer to change my ATF.


----------



## Sholksmagen (Jan 28, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What new mirror caps should I get? Carbon fiber? Matte black? Color matched? Golf R?
> 
> I'm leaning to matte black.


I would go gloss black. Matte black caps remind me of the base MK6 Jettas that get them unpainted like that from factory.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm happy with mine being BMP however my grille and roof are BMP as well so it matches up nicely.


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

What are some times us 2.5 owners have gotten at the track? Naturally aspirated of course...








Here was my best time after about 6 runs with a CAI, catback exhaust, test pipe, pulley, and dog bone engine mount, oh and 18 inch wheels... Need some new tires/wheels. Feel like I could've done a lot better. Spin way too much if I punch it right off the line. Even with traction control on.. I'm on the left side by the way.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I did nothing. Sleet turned into a 1/2" sheet of ice.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7396/15946125173_53b48359a8_z_d.jpg

The white stuff was 100% sleet that condensed & turned the hood into an ice rink. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Looked at it in the garage today. Rolled over 140k this weekend.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

cjgawriluk said:


> What are some times us 2.5 owners have gotten at the track? Naturally aspirated of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have sworn I replied to this last night but the post never posted? **** if I know, I ran about those #s with the same mods minus the pulley.


I looked at it. Finally picked up the transmission with fresh LSD today. Hoping to throw it back in and have it back on the road by this weekend :thumbup:

2015-02-17_05-41-14 by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tiday i will hopefully get the final clutch-hydraulic parts to get the car going... I'll admit to not being on top of things, having had a 2nd car for the last month made everything not seem important.. lmao, specially when that second car is a 991 7spd manual 

but thats over, and i do need my car again. Will likely be up and running today


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Haven't done anything much except maintenance recently, but have been accumulating a bunch of exciting parts including 02q tranny swap which I plan to do in april. Happy modding!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Went to swap out my upper front strut mounts because my suspension has been making all kinds of noises lately. Get the wheels off and car up in the air only to find out that both of my front springs had broken and the strut mount bearings were completely destroyed and made there way down inside of the springs (likely the cause of the breakage). Spent about 2 hours trying to find someone around me with aftermarket stuff to replace what was broken. Ended up going from Koni yellows and HnR race springs to Jom blue coilovers for $260 barely used haha. Car sits abit lower now and could go even lower but I want actual performance outta my setup, not slammed to ground and doing nothing. She rides smooth now though, just sucks I had to take the hit on even more parts.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Threw the new clutch and flywheel on. Transmission going back in this morning. Can't wait to finally have ole girl back on the road and to see how she feels with this new LSD :beer:

IMG_20150221_160214 by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Lowered prices on all the stuff I'm selling --$650 for an LSD among other steals.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-OEM-and-aftermarket&p=87231697#post87231697


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Holy quad post batman hahaha!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Holy quad post batman hahaha!


I'd be that excited too!
I might be wheel & tire shopping soon. 
I hit the F**k out of a pothole over the weekend. :facepalm:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Holy quad post batman hahaha!


Haha my bad I think Vortex was updating their servers when I was trying to post that. It wasn't showing it posted and I just spammed the **** out of the post button. I am surprised it only posted 4x TBH :laugh::beer:

Finished putting the car back together and drove it for the first time in over a month. I have to learn to drive my car all over again, the new clutch releases a lot different and I need to break it in before I go balls out. The LSD feels great from what little I have pushed the car. This track and autocross season should be a blast!

IMG_20150223_174439 by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> ic:
> 
> ic:


Nice. What changes were made? That is a pretty huge torque jump.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Matti von Kessing said:


> Nice. What changes were made? That is a pretty huge torque jump.


I'd hope that's the prototype software, mounts, and intake from 034. They're being quiet about what they're up to but they're up to the only business worth being up to --the serious kind.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


>


where in the eastbay are you? I'm by 580/680 interchange. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Matti von Kessing said:


> Nice. What changes were made? That is a pretty huge torque jump.


034Motorsport Stage 1 Tune. First time I've had her on the dyno, baseline and then 2 pulls with the tune.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd hope that's the prototype software, mounts, and intake from 034. They're being quiet about what they're up to but they're up to the only business worth being up to --the serious kind.


Just software for me, I have a BSH CAI, otherwise my car is stock. From my understanding there may be an SRI, but it may just be software for a SRI. They do have tunes for turbo setups also for the 2.5. I am the first Auto (Tiptronic) they have flashed. 




the4ringer said:


> where in the eastbay are you? I'm by 580/680 interchange. :thumbup:


I am on the other side of the hill. Right by 238/880 interchange.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> 034Motorsport Stage 1 Tune. First time I've had her on the dyno, baseline and then 2 pulls with the tune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that dyno is known as "the heart breaker". Ive heard its quite conservative.

Will have to meet up some time and trade war stories/mods :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah mustang dynos always read lower Ive heard. Dynojet is usually more accurate


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a dream last night that I found a TTRS head, and I built a 14:1 compression, direct injection NA motor. Then I drove to get some tacos. It was amazing.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Matti von Kessing said:


> I had a dream last night that I found a TTRS head, and I built a 14:1 compression, direct injection NA motor. Then I drove to get some tacos. It was amazing.


Yeah. That would be the best taco run ever.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I rarely drive the in the snow, but had to go out today, 2 inches on the roads. The Golf handles remarkably well, although you need a seriously gentle foot, even doing 15mph in 3rd gear.

I've missed these forums!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoolook_ said:


> I rarely drive the in the snow, but had to go out today, 2 inches on the roads. The Golf handles remarkably well, although you need a seriously gentle foot, even doing 15mph in 3rd gear.


I've had fun zipping around in snow, but my 3 season tires don't like anything over 4" of fluffy stuff.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Short shifting is key in the snow, shift early and let it bog a bit.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I put the LSD up on eBay and started the bidding at $500.

Somebody buy it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181683560533?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

'08 Rabbit oil change. 56K.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nobody wants more traction?

Sad day --fund my move!

But really, I need a buyer for the LSD. $500 starting price on the auction.

....also think I have a buyer for my whole car that will pay over KBB because of the mods so I don't have to do a full on part-out. That's good.


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

Today, I brought my new 2.5L Rabbit to The Snake on Mulholland, stopped by Pepperdine college, and enjoyed driving PCH to County Line beach to walk the coast and explore. It got to park next to the new quad-exhaust Golf R and a matching blue R32 at the Snake, but my mkv is still photo-shy because of its lack of mods.

I just bought it 4 days ago, and it's an '07 Rabbit in blue with Denver wheels and 115k miles. Time to let the fun begin and the wallet to drain


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

Replaced my t-stat. What a job that is.. And changed my transmission fluid and engine oil.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Shed 20lbs off the front axle.  

Just a temp mount. Gonna buy the stuff to mount it properly this weekend.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What you get?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> What you get?


Duralast EXT16L from AutoZone. It's just a rebranded Deka battery.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice! Within in the same range as OEM? I ask because my battery is pushing 8 years old. Surprised it survived this winter honestly.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Nice! Within in the same range as OEM? I ask because my battery is pushing 8 years old. Surprised it survived this winter honestly.


It's only rated at 325CCA and is an AGM sealed battery. People have tested it to be a lot higher than the claimed 325 though. So if your car sits for a week or so this prolly isn't the battery for you. 

That being said I had no problems in the 20°F weather I had here the other day. I bought this because the OEM battery weighs a ton and was no good for the track and autocross.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally updated my blog with pictures and video of the car over the last 

Pictures Say A Thousand Words… – 03.12.015


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

First hand wash of the year! Felt awesome.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Installed my BFI stage 2 dog bone mount insert today. What a difference! Shifts feel much crisper and there is much less slop in the engine. Definitely worth it :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Carwash...it only took off the first few layers of crud. A hand wash will happen tomorrow. Also hit 14K


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Sold some parts.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

spread on a new layer of Pete's 53 :beer:


----------



## patrwng (Jun 12, 2013)

H&R touring cup kit installed


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gave her a wash and a light flogging, she liked it.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Took her for a spin around some cones. :beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I got 435 miles on 1 tank? :sly:
I think that's a new personal record.
Ethanol Free gas & I'm a tick or two away from 15K


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I got 435 miles on 1 tank? :sly:
> I think that's a new personal record.
> Ethanol Free gas & I'm a tick or two away from 15K


I'm getting close to the same but with normal gas lol. Where are you located? I have yet to find a gas station selling etna of free gas... What's the cost difference also? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

No clue how you guys get that. I'm lucky at 300-330


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

elppe said:


> No clue how you guys get that. I'm lucky at 300-330
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sam has LRR rubber on more aero wheels, an aero OEM bumper, is lowered, has OEM underbody aero, bigger gears, an intake+exhaust, runs 87E0 and doesn't understand the point of a 2.5L is to beat the **** out of it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Another ****ing cracked windshield. This is my third now --bro dozers have dinged both my doors, backed into both my bumpers, knocked off one of my mirrors and now cracked my windshield.

I give the **** up. There's no saving this car from Texas Tech students. Now my car has been broken into twice and all that damage was hit and runs in the parking lot on campus.

I wanted this car to last and mechanically she's running like a champ but she looks like **** because Texas Tech blows.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel ya. Had the same issue at RIT. It seemed like folks went out of their way to do damage. Not cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> I feel ya. Had the same issue at RIT. It seemed like folks went out of their way to do damage. Not cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's because of the spoiled children who didn't buy their own cars. Those of us who did don't just trash them.

Seriously there's a Tesla roadster that's always crapped out in this lot and a beat to **** Lotus Elise. That and the endless SVT Raptors just blow my mind --they're the ones ****ing up other people's rides.


----------



## owen2.5 (Feb 12, 2015)

SocoJoe said:


> Took her for a spin around some cones. :beer:


Aw, hell yeah!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sam doesn't understand the point of a 2.5L is to beat the **** out of it.


I beat on it...I don't live on the redline...but I've bumped up to the speed limiter a few times.
The mountain roads here shrink quite a bit once you hit 100mph!


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

Since I haven't posted here everytime I upgraded something I'll post now after a few mods. Started with a stock 2012 mkvi jetta auto. 

So far since December, I have upgraded almost every light to an LED from deautokey.com, as well as their HID kit. Pulled and painted my interior trim. Ripped out the suitcase mufflers and replaced everything with an AWE Tuning track edition catback. Threw in an AEM short ram intake. Took out the stock coils and plugs and replaced them with R8 Coils and iridium plugs. Swapped out the crank pulley with a lightweight one from ECS Tuning. And most recently pulled my ecu to have a local shop, Integrated Engineering, tune it with stage 1 NA tune. 

Even being an automatic the car is now much more enjoyable to drive. I am now finished with the performance mods, well for the time being. Next comes cosmetic; coilovers, rims, and a few others planned.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Altered the Windshield Wash Reservoir Neck*

The location of the windshield washer lid has always bothered me, but I didn't want to delete it entirely.

So, I moved it down, but kept the lid for easy refilling.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Installed shiny new red axles.

#JDMLyfe


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Installed shiny new red axles.
> 
> #JDMLyfe


Jelly!!!


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

HollisJoy said:


> I got 435 miles on 1 tank? :sly:
> I think that's a new personal record.
> Ethanol Free gas & I'm a tick or two away from 15K


450mi down to res, 87 octane Sunoco, mostly highway driving 
14300mi


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm lucky if i get 450km on a tank.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Boostl33k said:


> Since I haven't posted here everytime I upgraded something I'll post now after a few mods. Started with a stock 2012 mkvi jetta auto.
> 
> So far since December, I have upgraded almost every light to an LED from deautokey.com, as well as their HID kit. Pulled and painted my interior trim. Ripped out the suitcase mufflers and replaced everything with an AWE Tuning track edition catback. Threw in an AEM short ram intake. Took out the stock coils and plugs and replaced them with *R8 Coils and iridium plugs.*Swapped out the crank pulley with a lightweight one from ECS Tuning. And most recently pulled my ecu to have a local shop, Integrated Engineering, tune it with stage 1 NA tune.
> 
> Even being an automatic the car is now much more enjoyable to drive. I am now finished with the performance mods, well for the time being. Next comes cosmetic; coilovers, rims, and a few others planned.


do the plugs and coils make a difference? right now i've just got a EuroJet catback and Neuspeed ram air installed. no tune, waiting on the CPO to expire before i go for it.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

GoForBroke said:


> do the plugs and coils make a difference? right now i've just got a EuroJet catback and Neuspeed ram air installed. no tune, waiting on the CPO to expire before i go for it.


I'd stick with the stock plugs unless you're running a turbo. The coil packs might help if you're experiencing misfires. Frankly, this isn't a common problem on the 2.5, so don't waste your money. Red tops look cool though.


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

GoForBroke said:


> do the plugs and coils make a difference? right now i've just got a EuroJet catback and Neuspeed ram air installed. no tune, waiting on the CPO to expire before i go for it.



I only went with R8 coils and the plugs I did because the price difference for both was minimal compared to stock coils and plugs. And the iridium will get me a bit more life than the stockers.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Took off the intake, removed the throttle body and map sensor, and mopped up the oil inside the intake manifold with a rag on a stick. Cleaned up the throttle body with some cleaner on both sides while I had it off, and replaced the map sensor with a Bosch branded one (the original was really oily but I cleaned it off and will keep it as a spare). This seems to have taken care of my P0106 code for now. 46,600 miles.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gunbu said:


> Took off the intake, removed the throttle body and map sensor, and mopped up the oil inside the intake manifold with a rag on a stick. Cleaned up the throttle body with some cleaner on both sides while I had it off, and replaced the map sensor with a Bosch branded one (the original was really oily but I cleaned it off and will keep it as a spare). This seems to have taken care of my P0106 code for now. 46,600 miles.


check your PCV


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

DerekH said:


> check your PCV


 I would be willing to check the PCV for sure since I've heard they can tear sometimes. Does the circluar cover on the PCV just pop off, or do I have to remove the whole valve cover?
The car runs and idles great, and I've only had the P0106 error code so far.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

From what i have heard they can seem fine at idle but still be torn. not sure how to check it but having oil in your intake is a pretty good sign of it being torn. I'm not sure how you diagnose it other than doing a pressure test. Maybe someone else can chime in on this.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

DerekH said:


> From what i have heard they can seem fine at idle but still be torn. not sure how to check it but having oil in your intake is a pretty good sign of it being torn. I'm not sure how you diagnose it other than doing a pressure test. Maybe someone else can chime in on this.


I hope someone has more info on this. I have the same issue, P0106 for inaccurate MAP readings, I've also considered cleaning my intake manifold of oil build up as I believe that is the underlying issue. Is there any Vag-Com things required for taking off my throttle body and cleaning the intake. Like do I need to re-calibrate the TB or just don't unplug it while I clean?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

mkV Fanatic said:


> I hope someone has more info on this. I have the same issue, P0106 for inaccurate MAP readings, I've also considered cleaning my intake manifold of oil build up as I believe that is the underlying issue. Is there any Vag-Com things required for taking off my throttle body and cleaning the intake. Like do I need to re-calibrate the TB or just don't unplug it while I clean?


Not to my knowledge, realistically you don't even need to take it off. you can just push the butterfly open with you finger and stuff a rag in.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

DerekH said:


> Not to my knowledge, realistically you don't even need to take it off. you can just push the butterfly open with you finger and stuff a rag in.


You may have a point there sir. I'll have to try that first, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The throttle body adapts each time you turn the key to the on position and when you turn the engine off. You can hear it run its cycle.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't press on the throttle body plate on a drive by wire car. The flap is controlled by a servo instead of being springloaded like on a tradition cable controlled car. Even though our cars recalibrate during start up, I wouldn't do it. 
I'm sure there is a way with Vagcom or a dealer level computer to open the flap electronically though.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gunbu said:


> I wouldn't press on the throttle body plate on a drive by wire car. The flap is controlled by a servo instead of being springloaded like on a tradition cable controlled car. Even though our cars recalibrate during start up, I wouldn't do it.
> I'm sure there is a way with Vagcom or a dealer level computer to open the flap electronically though.


My friend who is a VW master tec told me to do it that way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why wouldnt you just remove it? its connected by a vacuum hose, and 4 bolts. it takes 5 minutes at most to remove.


----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Painted my wheels and put my AWE exhaust on. Loving the sound it makes. Coilovers should be on order within the next week.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally got my Blue Motion lower lip from Mexico (it doesn't do much, just zips up the bottom of the bumper) Fog lights are mounted. The wiring and other odds & ends will be next week.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

I got the most out of my 2.5L today by shedding a few pounds with a rear seat delete (soon-to-be wood floor)










And took it for a drive with chingus (his car HERE)










I also got my lethal dashboard cubby in the mail and had to install it ASAP!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Custom powder coated IE SRI installed.
Dear Lord, please grant me the strength to endure the long wait between flash & re-install of the almighty IE tuned ecu.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Installed Double Apex Aux Port. Fits and works perfectly. Eliminates the port in the glove box.

For those who may have swapped their crappy stock head unit for a RCD-310 like I did: swap the red wire in the head unit side of the Aux connector from pin 3 to pin 1 and no more annoying buzzing sound when using the Aux! 

:beer:


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Custom powder coated IE SRI installed.
> Dear Lord, please grant me the strength to endure the long wait between flash & re-install of the almighty IE tuned ecu.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fantastic!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

For the first time in almost a year I think I broke 29mpg on my on off road trip Sunday threw Tuesday.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

32 mpg (50/50 city/hwy) for my 1st full tank with my IE SRI & tune.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

this was my best hypermiling attempt (when i didn't have 18" wheels):









i've also tested this hypermiling technique only using gears 1-4:


----------



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

Ordered a brake vacuum pump delete kit from USP, along with their underdrive pulley kit.... proceeded without hesitation to go wash the whip. I haven't posted in this thread before... I figure I need to get some pics uploaded soon. :beer:

for anyone curious- 17" Denvers and H&R super sports, Carbonio, rear muffler delete, dogbone insert, yada yada...

back before she had fog lights









now with fog lights and clear side markers


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I did a bunch of painting..and was finally able to put on the parts this past weekend:

Took the wheels apart and plasti dipped them purple with teal/silver chameleon
























Painted the badgeless grill








Painted my thunderbunny bumper
























Put everything on


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally got around to completing the port flash with UM. No more CEL and it drives so much better :beer:


----------



## Vgmaster86 (May 22, 2015)

Installed pioneer 3700 dash to replace stock radio
Had to modify the dash kit and pull power from cigarette lighter since the radio would stay on at times

Used a grinder to cut the dash kit to size and filed and sanded edges

Finished product 










https://plus.google.com/photos/phot...80914?pct=ab&pcv=6151591054407949793&sview=20


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bought DG Springs 
Not quite "Moar Low", but it's a start.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ congrats.

i like the way those handle. you will too.

it's really the spring setup that the car should come with.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Vgmaster86 said:


> Installed pioneer 3700 dash to replace stock radio
> Had to modify the dash kit and pull power from cigarette lighter since the radio would stay on at times
> 
> 
> ...


you need a harness that supports CANBUS, since the power control is digital and not analog like the older cars. I used an enfig similar to this (can't remember which one i used exactly) http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_SRWH_VW07.html


Peter


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

USP Motorsport downpipe arrived, time to make some noise.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Cherb32 said:


> I did a bunch of painting..and was finally able to put on the parts this past weekend:
> 
> Took the wheels apart and plasti dipped them purple with teal/silver chameleon
> 
> ...


i need to stop off and see this car in person. you apart of the BAVA group on FB?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

the4ringer said:


> i need to stop off and see this car in person. you apart of the BAVA group on FB?


Yep!! A bunch of people went to Wuste but Ill be heading to the stance show in Stockton this Sunday


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Tomorrow I pick up my car, now with a Diesel Geek short shifter, DG Springs, & IE valve cover. 
I'm so excited, I'm about to pee myself. :thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Nice.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Found some poorly marked train tracks just after the crest of a hill. Bumper hit the ground so hard it cracked the paint. not impressed.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Plain grey wrapper on the outside...a little touch of color once you pop the hood.










Next Up: wire tuck & a IE fuel rail


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

le0n said:


> this was my best hypermiling attempt (when i didn't have 18" wheels): ic:


I hate you.



vwluger22 said:


> For the first time in almost a year I think I broke 29mpg on my on off road trip Sunday threw Tuesday.


...and you.



HollisJoy said:


> 32 mpg (50/50 city/hwy) for my 1st full tank with my IE SRI & tune.


And especially you.

No, but seriously...those are awesome numbers guys. What tires? Do you have access to non E10 gas? My 06 is struggling to reach 23 mpg right now. I MIGHT get 300 miles on a tank. I can't tell if it is just bad, worn-out tires or high ethanol gas or what. Driving me crazy :banghead:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Matti von Kessing said:


> I MIGHT get 300 miles on a tank. I can't tell if it is just bad, worn-out tires or high ethanol gas or what. Driving me crazy :banghead:


I have Ethanol Free which seems to get the best numbers I've had so far.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

That would certainly be part of it. I've seen reported numbers anywhere from 8-12% difference. I'd REALLY like to find a station that has it near me to test those numbers out, but that is almost impossible in the Dallas/Houston/Austin triangle. 

Then there's this: VAG's official stance on the topic - Quote, "If you experience a loss of fuel economy or driveability and performance problems due to the use of ethanol blends, we recommend that you switch to unblended fuel." :facepalm:

Eh. Enough about gas mileage. BTW...nice bay. It looks really slick.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

DG Springs & now it's sitting pretty.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> DG Springs & now it's sitting pretty.


What size wheels/tires are you running?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Now that its sitting lower, the 225/45/17's look a little chubby.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats actually exactly the size I'm looking at, they look good. Whats the drop like on the DG springs? I'm hoping mine will sit similarly


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

bought something very cool...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2-5-swap/page29


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Golf 2.0T said:


> bought something very cool...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2-5-swap/page29


:what:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought a Mk6 2.5l, glad to be back into a car with this motor. Imo the Mk6 is a huge step up from the Mkv Rabbit. Got it last night and have brand new FK's I may install today to get it low temporarily until my air setup is done. Also I'd be interested in trading these coils for front air struts if anyone is close to Cleveland.










My old Mkv:


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

About half way thru with Installing my IE SRI on my mk5 rabbit. Man I cannot get to the two bolts under the manifold, any tips? More pain to come or is the rest relatively easy.

I ordered a bunch of ratchet extensions and long Allen wrenches to help get this thing off


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

radagast34 said:


> About half way thru with Installing my IE SRI on my mk5 rabbit. Man I cannot get to the two bolts under the manifold, any tips? More pain to come or is the rest relatively easy.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of ratchet extensions and long Allen wrenches to help get this thing off


I started 2 or 3 on the top just a few turns and then did the bottoms while the manifold could still move a little. Allen keys with ball ends were very helpful.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

mk6matt said:


> I started 2 or 3 on the top just a few turns and then did the bottoms while the manifold could still move a little. Allen keys with ball ends were very helpful.


This.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

in regards to mpgs, the 2009s have a different system than the early mkvs. the different fuel mapping has something to do with it. it is tuned to be more economical on the highway and to output a little more torque and hp. those numbers were on the 15" (195/65 oe contis) steelies & 16" (215/55 yokohama s-drive) mercedes alloys (heavy). with 80% highway driving.

i'm in houston burning shell 93 for the majority of the time with whatever ethanol and additives that come with it.


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

Today my hood won't latch..  tried everything. Lock won't engage just the safety latch.Any last step tips before I take it in?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

wd-40 and a screwdriver to wiggle the latch.


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

It'll move and lock with a screw driver and release with the handle. But the hood just won't trigger it


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Now that its sitting lower, the 225/45/17's look a little chubby.


take another shot after they settle.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Sold it for my exact payoff number.

Bought it brand new with 6 miles on it on 9-13-13 with 170 horses to the crank. Sold it on 6-29-15 with 69881 miles on it and 205 horses to the ground, better gearing, bigger brakes and a mild lift. I took it all the way from the Canadian Arctic to the southern Mexican coast. It's seen 44 US states, 8 Canadian provinces, 2 Canadian territories, and 18 Mexican states.

Buyer takes possession Friday 7-3-25 when she drops me off at DFW airport for my flight to my new life in Denmark. 7-6-15 she's taking a road trip to the beach in Baja California.

Where has YOUR 2.5L been?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ dude, you win, hah hah.

congratulations on the sale.

also, best of luck when you hit the ground running in denmark.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> 7-6-15 she's taking a road trip to the beach in Baja California.


R³ ask her post pics on Vortex.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Installed my bags last weekend and decided to turn my tank into a duracell [URL="[/URL]


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ you can't top that.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally made some 1/8 mile passes. Average for my 3 times runs: 11 seconds at 67.2 mph. Intake, exhaust, spare tire in, and auto trans (in Tiptronic).


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Found some GTI front carriers at the junk yard for $25 (for both). Ebay has a set for $185. Definitely a win from the junkyard

Just finished cleaning them up. Now I have to source rotors and rear carriers.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ good find.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Rotated tires, ordered k&n air filter & oem ngk plugs. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Unboxed the 034 turbo kit yesterday.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Holy Crap! I'm so jealous. Could you run down the parts list?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet! How many psi will you be running? 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Parts list... :laugh:

PTE 5858 BB .64 AR V-band/V-band
Tial MVR 44mm WG
Welded tubular Manifold 
3.5" Downpipe w/ Hi-flow Cat, 3x sensor bungs
Oil pan w/ drain bung
Bosch 550cc EV-14 injectors w/ adapters
Air temp sensor w/ dual-sensor MAF harness adapter
034 85mm MAF housing
034 Diverter valve
Garrett large core intercooler
AEM dry filter
All silicone piping
Oil lines
Clamps, studs, nuts
ECU w/ 034 turbo tune
Upgraded fuel pump DW65V
034 PL-34 hand-held flash loader

Some of these things are optional add-ons. If you're interested in pricing, contact Jeremy Thurston @ 034 Motorsports <[email protected]>. 

I'll be starting @ 9 psi and eventually work my way up to 15 psi. Currently have the IE SRI power kit installed, 2.5" AWE tuning cat-back, all BFI stage 1 mounts, torque-arm insert, Peloquin diff, and CM FX400 street clutch (0a4 5spd). I wish I had an 02q to swap in, but it's not in the budget this year. Just hoping my 0a4 will hold out for a while with the upgraded diff and clutch. 

Other upgrades in near future...

TT-RS front brakes (already have these)
Need to find a set of MKV R32 rears to match
Need 18"+ wheels to clear front brakes
Cup-kit
New bushings, WALK
02q swap ?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^this thing is going to be a beast! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

(Monday) installed new rear rotors and ceramic pads. Discovered DS caliper was seized causing premature wear. Replaced caliper. (Yesterday) replaced air filter with k&n 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConnorOz (Jul 28, 2015)

*Suitcase*



jaja123 said:


> took off my suitcase muffler. I can put it back on in 5 min. Goes from nearly stock quiet to very very loud. Single manaflow straight through and usp catted pipe. Sounds a little ricey at low rpms.




Hey would you mind PM'ing me on how to suitcase delete my Jetta? Can't find much on how. Either that or may straight pipe it until the final muffler at the back of the car. But I heard a suit case is better. PM me? Or atleast someone who knows how. It would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Avoided more cones. 










https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153454029720449&id=550455448&ref=fbwaexpcopy





Sent from my phone


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

This came up any input?









I have Carbonio Intake, usp test pipe, and 2.5" piping to magnaflow exhaust.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

elppe said:


> This came up any input? ic:
> 
> I have Carbonio Intake, usp test pipe, and 2.5" piping to magnaflow exhaust.


Start with the PCV. Try pulling off your oil cap with the engine idling. If the PCV is bad, it will be significantly more difficult to remove.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Picked up glaze, sealant, wash, and a foam gun. Ordered Chemical guys stripper scent air freshner spray an put an order in for the "White" wax.

Also might install the Golf R headlights this weekend, and if all goes well with be ordering tires for the new wheels as well as air in the next week or so. After that just OEM+ stuff


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe I fixed a small vacuum leak that's been plaguing me for 3 years! All it took was a rubber glove, heater hose, cigar and 2 zip ties! Lesson learned: if Volkswagen uses a bracket to hold something in place, don't delete it! 










And a pic of my setup just for giggles. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Had my new wheels installed. Love them! But need more low. 1.5 inch drop is not enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Took a road trip and got some goodies.









Sent from my phone


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ old C2 kit?


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> ^ old C2 kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Original c2 kit yeah

Sent from my phone


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet! 🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

That's awesome u picked up Jimmy's kit. Boost in these cars is so much fun

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah. Should be throwing it on in a few weeks. I can't wait. 

Sent from my phone


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought FK Silverline X's brand new, also bought a Nardi Signature series wheel and hub.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

FMIC installed.
Transmission out and getting diff installed. 
Removed exhaust manifold.

Turbo build is coming along... slow but steady.


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

Ordered a lightweight crank pulley from ECS for $54 shipped  They are still for sale at this price so order one while they are cheap!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> Took a road trip and got some goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know there's at least one other 2.5T in the state. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Good to know there's at least one other 2.5T in the state. Congrats!


Thanks. What setup are you running? 

And voila









Sent from my phone


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

That's great man. I saw the first start clip on fb. I posted my setup on there a little while ago. I haven't installed it yet, but I have a JDL kit and 02Q setup ready to go. Just after I ordered the last few seals for the trans a few weeks ago, the car was hit by my neighbor. Since I have to wait for the body shop, I'm living vicariously through your boost for now. Can't wait for more videos opcorn:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> That's great man. I saw the first start clip on fb. I posted my setup on there a little while ago. I haven't installed it yet, but I have a JDL kit and 02Q setup ready to go. Just after I ordered the last few seals for the trans a few weeks ago, the car was hit by my neighbor. Since I have to wait for the body shop, I'm living vicariously through your boost for now. Can't wait for more videos opcorn:


Ah damn that sucks about the neighbor. The JDL kit was I originally planned to go with but saw this deal and had to jump. You'll love boost 👍

Sent from my phone


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Replaced coil packs with R8 coil packs:


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

That looks really good^^
http://youtu.be/H-ejMnpcIZg
Enjoy the video for those who haven't seen it!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Went to get an alignment after a suspension upgrade/refresh and was told it was too low to get the fixtures on it. Haha. I guess up she goes. Here's how she's sitting right now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Added a BFI shift knob:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

mjb8482 said:


> Went to get an alignment after a suspension upgrade/refresh and was told it was too low to get the fixtures on it. Haha. I guess up she goes. Here's how she's sitting right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find a shop that does lower vehicles, I ran into the same thing in my home town and had to travel and hour away to a shop that could align it.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, I considered that, but I really trust the place I've been bringing it (Schmitt's VW/Audi here in Buffalo), so I'll just lift it and bring it back. I have access to a shop with a lift so it's not a big deal. Their setup is used for Audi R8s so I figure it should work for me. Small price to pay for a place that really takes care of you. Hard to find, you know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Went to get an alignment after a suspension upgrade/refresh and was told it was too low to get the fixtures on it. Haha. I guess up she goes. Here's how she's sitting right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lucky enough to have a buddy with an in ground alignment rack. Not that I'm stupid low but it's nice not having to worry about it. Plus I can change my alignment specs for different events with ease. 

Sent from my phone


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a buddy with an in ground alignment rack. Not that I'm stupid low but it's nice not having to worry about it. Plus I can change my alignment specs for different events with ease.
> 
> Sent from my phone


Oh man, that would be awesome! Life goals... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My local Toyota dealer is the only shop in town that I know of that has a in ground alignment rack. 

Haven't done anything to my 2.5 lately besides collecting parts to do a whole bunch of service items in a few weeks. Also dropped my winter tires and wheels of to get mounted and balanced.


----------



## ojams (Feb 19, 2015)

*cover*



elppe said:


> That's my humble bay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


where the heck did u get that engine cover? :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

ojams said:


> where the heck did u get that engine cover?


It's a 2.5 beetle engine cover. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMKVader (Jun 16, 2015)

Where is the MAF located?


----------



## DarknessTM (Oct 26, 2015)

*What I did to my 2.5L Jetta 2008*

Today I added a Injen Intake. 

Previous Mods:
APR 93 Tune
Magnaflow Exhaust ( Suitcase deleted)+ Highflow Cat+ New down pipe
H&R street performance springs

Would love to know how much power I am making.


----------



## DarknessTM (Oct 26, 2015)

*What I did to my 2.5L Jetta 2008*

Today I added an Injen Intake

Previous Mods:
APR 93 
High-flow cat+Down pipe+ Magnaflow (Suitcase deleted)
HR Street Springs

Would love to know how much power I am making. Defiantly feel an increase in performance with the intake


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

TheMKVader said:


> Where is the MAF located?


Probably a MAP engine like my 2.5 Golf :thumbup:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Washed it, brought it to get groceries and took a couple pics. A few more weeks and she'll be put away until spring. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Where to start...









This is all at 95k in preparation for 100k and winter.

New BSH air filter with a sock. Old one was nasty and beat.

Oil change and filter.

Brake fluid flush. The rear bleeders where tough as heck to turn. They weren't even rusty??

Stock na lip put back on.

New belts.

Fuel filter. Screw for the bracket was so rusty couldn't even tell what it was. Had to drill it out good thing I did that before disconnecting the fuel lines 

Put the support bracket back on the engine mount, hopefully that helps tighten things up.

Last thing was a set of studded snow tires. Bring on the white stuff!!

Will need pads and rotors for the rears before inspection in February likely. Might not be a pad idea to do the fronts. The flex pipe for the downpipe might crap out on me it was looking pretty torn up. We'll see though because I should be in a new Alltrack this time next year so I don't know if the rabbit will still be around then.




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli2.slow (May 29, 2010)

kölsch said:


> Added a BFI shift knob:


:thumbup: nice!
How do you like it so far?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Filled it up and calculated mpg and achieved 26mpg mostly highway will probably be the last time I break 20mpg for the next 6 months. 

Need to scan the car though because the idle has been rough at times and cel come and gone over the last couple of months.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Missing mine. Put away until spring. 









My winter warrior:








Actually is kinda fun to drive. Especially in the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Got tuned through integrated engineering and installed the SPULEN vacuum pump delete kit with integrated engineerings block off plate


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

cjgawriluk,

How do you like the tune?!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

kölsch said:


> cjgawriluk,
> 
> How do you like the tune?!


Loving it!! Night and day difference!
-Power increased
-Improved throttle response
-Rev limiter increased
-Fuel economy increased during cruising and part throttle driving
-Idle increased
-Tuned for use with 91 or 93 octane gasoline


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

cjgawriluk said:


> Loving it!! Night and day difference!
> -Power increased
> -Improved throttle response
> -Rev limiter increased
> ...


Nice! 

You have a Tiptronic, don't you? 
Has it eliminated rev hang?

Thanks!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

kölsch said:


> Nice!
> 
> You have a Tiptronic, don't you?
> Has it eliminated rev hang?
> ...


Yes, automatic/tiptronic and oh yeah!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

How was the vacuum pump removal and how do your brakes feel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Bought projector lights...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

The bay of my mkv


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Franzjester said:


> The bay of my mkv
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That engine looks awesome! :thumbup: What turbo and tune are you running?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Put my sons Golf away for the winter:


Install battery monitor
Brake line antifreeze in air management
Blocked off Air Intake and exhaust tips
Raised on jack stands and air out
Blocked off Air Intake and exhaust tips
Raised on jack stands and air out

My Passat is scheduled for next weekend.


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

northendroid said:


> That engine looks awesome! :thumbup: What turbo and tune are you running?


Tanx
Gtx35R 
1200cc 91oct united motorsport stage 3


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Franzjester said:


> Tanx
> Gtx35R
> 1200cc 91oct united motorsport stage 3
> 
> ...


Have you dyno it?


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

mjb8482 said:


> How was the vacuum pump removal and how do your brakes feel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really straight forward. Just followed the instructions that were included. Brakes feel a bit more responsive


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Franzjester said:


> The bay of my mkv
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Love your build🏼


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

cjgawriluk said:


> Really straight forward. Just followed the instructions that were included. Brakes feel a bit more responsive


Cool. Thx! 🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Franzjester said:


> Bought projector lights...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


What brand are these?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

northendroid said:


> Have you dyno it?


Not yet, but the ecu chip was for 600 hp in theory


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

MiffedRatx1 said:


> What brand are these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I bought in ecs, i think it is helix


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

@Franzjester, how did you source all your parts, seeing as you are in Mexico? (I spent a lot of my childhood in Guadalajara and Monterrey.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

mjb8482 said:


> @Franzjester, how did you source all your parts, seeing as you are in Mexico? (I spent a lot of my childhood in Guadalajara and Monterey.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a lot in bluewater performance, atp tuning, integrated engineering, black forest , i living near to the border so its more easy to bring the parts, the guy of the shop is a genius, he build the header, short runner intake, and do a lot a custom stuff to my car, and you are right, its a lot of money haha


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bought a used JSW a few weeks ago to replace the mk6 golf 2.5 5mt. Swapped the UM SRI over to the JSW over the weekend. Golf ECU is on its way back to UM to get flashed back to UM Stage 1. After that comes back, the JSW ECU will go in for SRI tune.

That's the wife's Red GSW, and the mk6 Golf in the background. Anyone else modding 2.5 JSW's?







Peter


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

gugu1981 said:


> Bought a used JSW a few weeks ago to replace the mk6 golf 2.5 5mt. Swapped the UM SRI over to the JSW over the weekend. Golf ECU is on its way back to UM to get flashed back to UM Stage 1. After that comes back, the JSW ECU will go in for SRI tune.
> 
> That's the wife's Red GSW, and the mk6 Golf in the background. Anyone else modding 2.5 JSW's?
> 
> ...


How are you able to run a SRI on your MK6?? Does yours not have the hydraulic power steering pump in the way??


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

I believe Sportswagens are golf-based rather than Jetta-based.


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Franzjester said:


> I bought a lot in bluewater performance, atp tuning, integrated engineering, black forest , i living near to the border so its more easy to bring the parts, the guy of the shop is a genius, he build the header, short runner intake, and do a lot a custom stuff to my car, and you are right, its a lot of money haha
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I need to see this beast. Take a trip over here to the states bro! I'm from McAllen, TX. Literally about 15 minutes from the border, Reynosa and progresso!


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

cjgawriluk said:


> I need to see this beast. Take a trip over here to the states bro! I'm from McAllen, TX. Literally about 15 minutes from the border, Reynosa and progresso!


Yep... But iam in ensenada, near to san diego... Maybe nect year i going to wuste 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

cjgawriluk said:


> How are you able to run a SRI on your MK6?? Does yours not have the hydraulic power steering pump in the way??


I believe the Golf based cars have electric PS, where the Jettas and Passats have hydraulic PS. Jetta Sportwagen is a misleading name, it's based on the Golf, and known as Golf Estate/Variant everywhere else in the world. They finally fixed the name with the MK7 sportwagen, naming it Golf Sportwagen.


Peter


----------



## prestigious_clique (Nov 30, 2015)

I just changed out my spark plugs and installed r8 coilpacks on this bad boy! 










Instagram: @prestigous_clique 
Website: http://prestigiousclique.com


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ordered Ferrea valves and APR valve springs.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

played in the tunnels last night


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

gugu1981 said:


> I believe the Golf based cars have electric PS, where the Jettas and Passats have hydraulic PS. Jetta Sportwagen is a misleading name, it's based on the Golf, and known as Golf Estate/Variant everywhere else in the world. They finally fixed the name with the MK7 sportwagen, naming it Golf Sportwagen.
> 
> 
> Peter





Boyso said:


> I believe Sportswagens are golf-based rather than Jetta-based.


^^ These guys are both right. The JSW is golf based with an electric PS instead of hydraulic. I like it because an SRI is a possibility but i think it lacks in road feel.



gugu1981 said:


> Bought a used JSW a few weeks ago to replace the mk6 golf 2.5 5mt. Swapped the UM SRI over to the JSW over the weekend. Golf ECU is on its way back to UM to get flashed back to UM Stage 1. After that comes back, the JSW ECU will go in for SRI tune.
> 
> That's the wife's Red GSW, and the mk6 Golf in the background. Anyone else modding 2.5 JSW's?
> 
> Peter


I've been working on my '14 JSW for a year now, i'll get a thread started one of these days. There's an awful lot you can do with them. Check out the JSW specific section and you'll see just how crazy some people get.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ugh has not been a good week. Replaced the battery on Thursday because it was 9+ years old and showed its age early in the week. 

With that being said I have had some slight hesitation and lower mpg and no cel before the battery replacement. Figured the mpg was just winter gas mix. Now with the new battery I've got a cel and horrible mpg like single digits and lots of hesitation and poor idle. Tomorrow I have to get to my friends house to grab the vag cable to see what is going on. 

This was after startup and idle for a few minutes while I cleaned snow off the car. It is definitely running rich without a doubt.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

dr0pthehamm3r said:


> played in the tunnels last night :d


sounds awesome !


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

*USP DownPipe*

Finally got the USP downpipe installed today


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

specialagentperry said:


> Finally got the USP downpipe installed today
> ic:


Impressions?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Scanned it and I am going to replace the o2 sensor.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I find I get big adaptations like that as well in my 2.5T


----------



## prestigious_clique (Nov 30, 2015)

I color matched my lower front grill; I may be the first mk6 2.5l golf to have done it, I know a lot of gti have it though.


Instagram: @prestigous_clique 
Website: http://prestigiousclique.com


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mk6matt said:


> I find I get big adaptations like that as well in my 2.5T


Doesn't sound normal...

Well I replaced the upstream o2 sensor this morning with Denso OEM direct replacement unit. The sensor is actually under the car because of the eurojet header and managed to get it all done in 45min from jacking up to clearing the codes. Now I just need to drive the car some to make sure everything is fine before state inspection. It did idle a lot smoother with cleared codes and new sensor. Let's hope that continues. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be interested to hear your results. Where mine is on my DP is really hard to get at and I've been avoiding taking it off the turbo since the bolts are pretty rusty. Car seems to run fine, it just has fairly large adaptations


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

specialagentperry said:


> sounds awesome !


This video is unavailable.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

HollisJoy said:


> This video is unavailable.


Here try this link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ur-2-5L-today/page129&p=91373410#post91373410


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mk6matt said:


> I'll be interested to hear your results. Where mine is on my DP is really hard to get at and I've been avoiding taking it off the turbo since the bolts are pretty rusty. Car seems to run fine, it just has fairly large adaptations


Good read if you haven't already.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Fuel_Trim_Info



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

theroccoman said:


> I think electric PS lacks in road feel.


There are solutions to increase road feel. There are lots of bouncy rubber bushings on a Golf. I'm slowly replacing mine with more road worthy alternatives.
Also, if you switch cars often enough, you might come to appriciate the Electric PS. I love the feel of my car after driving some of my family's vehicles. Sloppy, Vague, & Pulsating Hydro PS sucks.


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

It definitely make the exhaust a bit more aggressive sounding I am most likely going to continue to modify my exhaust set up but thus far I like the pipe. I am going to get a tune as a few days after the install it threw a CEL even with the 02 spacer.


----------



## theroccoman (May 8, 2007)

specialagentperry said:


> Finally got the USP downpipe installed today


I know it's a bit different but I have a Tsudo downpipe with no cat and the AWE tuning setup. I like it a lot, however sometimes the police don't like how loud it can be. :what:




HollisJoy said:


> There are solutions to increase road feel. There are lots of bouncy rubber bushings on a Golf. I'm slowly replacing mine with more road worthy alternatives.
> Also, if you switch cars often enough, you might come to appriciate the Electric PS. I love the feel of my car after driving some of my family's vehicles. Sloppy, Vague, & Pulsating Hydro PS sucks.


Oh i've driven plenty of sloppy steering vehicles. My last being a lifted jeep which was a death trap at speed. I expect it on certain vehicles but with german cars i just assume it's going to be tighter with more feedback. My last car however was a modified 350Z so i'll always be missing something in the wagon.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Running a wider tire improves the steering feel drastically. Also, more obviously a lighter wheel makes a drastic difference.


----------

